# July Mums Congratulations Elley_baby248, Sakura,Twiglet,marie_g,ttcArmyBrat



## kiki

https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/hibeelady/JellyBabysig2copy-1.jpg


*RIP Babies Kristian and Erin Lucy -born asleep - Always in our thoughts sweet angel babies*




1st

Happygirl  *Baby Ieaun born 9th July 2009*
Shinona 
DevotedMommy 

2nd

Missy85 *Baby Zack born 26th June 2009* 
Kapow  *Baby Max born 19th June 2009*
Babydance *Baby Sophie born 18th June 2009* 
Taranboo  *Baby Evie-Lin born 1st July 2009*
Catalyst  *Baby boy born 12th July 2009*

3rd

CS22  *Baby Thomas Jack born 23rd June 2009* 
LadyJayne *Baby Finnegan born 9th July 2009* 
ShellyB  * Baby Lucy born 7th July 2009* 
Tiaenya  
Cooney  * Baby Cora Willow born 7th July 2009* 

4th

Kiki * Baby Caidan born 18th June 2009* 
Wishingonastar  *Baby Isabel born 18th July 2009*

5th

cerilou 
Loz  *Baby Harrison born 8th July 2009* 
Madhatter  *Baby girl born 20th July 2009* 
Stressederic 
Peanutsmommy *Baby Ayori born 20th June 2009*

6th

SJK * Baby Elliot born 10th July 2009* 
Godivalocks 
Maybethistime *Baby Aaliyah born 19th July 2009*
Jazzy 
Jess_Smurf  *Baby Kristian born asleep 7th July 2009 RIP Sweet baby*
porkypig  *Baby Marco born 15th July 2009* 
jo191 * Baby Finn born 26th June 2009*

7th

JennieyL *Baby Callie Dawn born 11th July 2009*
Pimplebum *Baby Robert born 10th July 2009* 

8th

littlemansmum * Little Man born 10th June 2009*
itsmelou1984  TWINS!! *Babies Keira and Brooke born 24th June 2009*
purple_socks *Baby Kian born 21st July 2009* 
jenwigan *Baby Rachel Isabelle born 19th July 2009*
Pessimistic * Baby Skylar Marie born 9th July 2009* 

9th

BabyBlues2 
Jellybean2009  
Sam78  *Baby Danielle Nicole born 11th July 2009* 
Sookiefang 
NIfirsttimer *Baby Ruby born 9th July 2009* 


10th 

Lanyloo *Baby Joshua Thomas born 21st July 2009* 
please08  
Loopylew 
Soliloquise 
Tabbybartley 
Curiosa  *Baby Alice born 7th July 2009* 
hollilol  

11th

A_Natasha  *Baby Poppie Isabelle born 22nd June 2009* 
Malingo  * Baby Byron born 4th July 2009* 

12th

Strahberrie *Baby boy born* 
LittlePickle- * Baby Luke born 30th May 2009* 
Peekers 
csmummu *Baby Charlie born 24th July 2009*
Saxogirl *Bbay Alexander James born 23rd July 2009*
JJF  * Baby Allie Jane born 24th June 2009* 
claire_bear
eeyore_fan



13th


14th

Angelofinnose 
Samah Baby Zain born 17th July 2009 
rowanmoon  
Flowers1 *Baby Toby born 25th May 2009* 

15th

Jodie__x *  Baby Honey Rose born 26th March 2009*
Lisa2323 * Baby girl born 19th April 2009*
Starah  *Baby Kaylee-Mae born 22nd July 2009* 
Nikijones  *Baby Gwydion born 8th July 2009* 
Nattyplus2 
Nikkip75  
Georgie1991  
Aquarius24  *Baby Sofya Rose born 16th July 2009*

16th

Honey08  *Baby Morgan born 29th July 2009* 
Shelleylu *Baby girl born 20th July 2009* 
Amie-Leigh  *Baby Morgan born 18th July 2009*

17th

Geogem  *Baby Blake born 9th July 2009* 
Zwee 
Bekkiboo *Baby Cassidy Rose born 30th July 2009* 
Canda 
NoClueMommy
Mummyof2 *Baby Lily Grace born 17th July 2009*

18th

Sarah+  

19th

saml1  * Baby Emma Grace born 29th June 2009* 
Rose19 

20th

Charlie&Bump  *Baby Connah born 19th July 2009* 
baileysmom 
Merechick 
Jess 
Mindy 
XSAM  
Aidedhoney *Baby Alex Andrew born 21st July 2009*

21st

Sakura *Baby Sakura Charlotte born 28th July 2009*

22nd

Peanut78  *Baby boy born 16th July 2009* 
Caramel  
jabbapumba 

23rd

Twiglet *Baby Caitlyn Rose born 2nd August 2009* 
Aurora 
Lalaland09  
Amslou  
Babycakes76  *Baby Sebastian born 18th July 2009*
Lucyblu
Amybumble

24th

BabyBooties  *Baby Isaac James born 17th July 2009*
Littlelur 
LouLou2409 *Baby Alfie born 13th July 2009* 
XX~Lor~XX  
Natalie7  * Baby Bobby born 4th July 2009*


25th

Whitelilly *Baby Harris born 24th July 2009*
Pux  
Impulse  *Baby Thomas Peter born 20th July 2009* 
Deestar03  
Pennylucy

26th

Trish1200 
Elliebank *Baby Katie Mai born 30th July 2009* 


27th

GracieLoulou  
helen0381  *Baby Jack Stephen born 29th July 2009* 
Becstar  
adzuki  
Dizzynic  
Classicalover 
MissCherry15 *Baby Lilly-Mae born 20th July 2009*
Colesmom 
Donna35 
elley_baby248 *Baby Ben David born 1st August 2009*

28th

Tigerlady 
Kookie 
marie_g  *Baby Jack born 31st July 2009*
tethgirl 

29th

Babymad  *Baby Arjun born 30th June 2009* 
sezzlebum 
Lorien  
laydee-lip  
dreamer  *Baby Matilda born 28th June 2009*
29july09

30th

chelle81  *Baby Aiden Daniel born 18th July 2009*
Shazzy  
elley_baby248 
Ivoryapril 
bjl1981
xxRebeccaxx
poppymist

31st

weebubbles  *Baby boy born 5th July 2009* 
Laura0786  *Baby Isabella May born 18th July 2009* 
ttcArmyBrat  *Baby Poppy Leigh born 30th July 2009*


----------



## Emsy26

OMG....Can't believe July Mummies are comnig over...now I'm really starting to cr*p myself. xox

Welcome by the way xox


----------



## Missy85

Hehe thanks kiki for setting this up! Will be here on Thursday AHHHH


----------



## Lanyloo

Wow, is it that time already! I'll be over next week. Do we wait until weeks?


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> Hehe thanks kiki for setting this up! Will be here on Thursday AHHHH


No bother hon!! I'm 'officially' due to move here on Saturday, but I may be naughty and see if I am allowed to be here a couple of days early!!!!


xxx


----------



## kiki

Lanyloo said:


> Wow, is it that time already! I'll be over next week. Do we wait until weeks?

It's supposed to be 27 weeks, but I dont think anyone minds if you come over a few days early. I plan to post in both for a few days, then move over here.

It's a scary place though, this third trimester!!!!!! That is, the trimester, not the people here!!!! Lol!!!!


xxx


----------



## kellysays2u

Aww welcome over everyone. I cant believe the july mommies are coming over!


----------



## butrfly

welcome july moms! (seems like twas just last week when the june bugs started invading third tri! oh how time flies!)


----------



## adzuki

Wow - getting to be that time already??? 

Just to let you know I have a pink bump :) 

Thanks for setting this up!! 

Adzuki


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello can i join please? I am on Team Blue and due on 20th July only joined her 3 wks ago

Thanks
xx


----------



## junemomma09

WOW!!!! is it that time already???? Thats scares me, it means im getting that much closer to having my little one. 

Congrats July moms and welcome over!!!!


----------



## stressederic

Yey I can't wait to come in, count down has started !!!!!!!!!

I feel like a weeble today finally pulled out the maternity top from work other ones were like straight jacket


quick nag.......when is everyone finishing work for mat leave need to give in date this wk don't know whether to finish 34 or 36wks?????


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm not on the list :cry: i'm a team yellow bump due on 4th july :)


----------



## wishingonastar

stressederic said:


> Yey I can't wait to come in, count down has started !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like a weeble today finally pulled out the maternity top from work other ones were like straight jacket
> 
> 
> quick nag.......when is everyone finishing work for mat leave need to give in date this wk don't know whether to finish 34 or 36wks?????

i'm due on 4th july and finishing work on 12th june so at 37 weeks...depends how you think you'll cope really and if you'd prefer longer with baby after its born if you plan on returning to work then go for latest finish date...if it comes to it you can always get signed off by doc and start maternity leave early anyway


----------



## Missy85

Im finishing on 8th June officially but will be off for two weeks before that due to school holidays so unofficially 35 weeks and officially 37 weeks! YAY

i say think about how you feel now and what type of job you have, i think you can can chnage date nearer the time if you give 28 days notice..


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh my it's so scary! I will be over here VERY soon!!

xxx


----------



## Genna

butrfly said:


> welcome july moms! (seems like twas just last week when the june bugs started invading third tri! oh how time flies!)

it really is flying by, isn't it?! Pretty soon our LO's are going to be here! :cloud9::baby:

Welcome July mommies!! It's not so bad once you're here :D I promise!! :hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

just nipping in to reserve my seat :p _looks around_ hmmm i think i'll park here -------------------------> <--------------------------------


----------



## ajarvis

Wow. can't believe how fast time is going!! Welcome over July moms :)


----------



## Jellybean2009

OMG!!!! I can't believe how the time has flown by, i'll be over to 3rd Tri next week.

Hope all the july mums are doing well in there pregnancies :hug:


----------



## csmummu

OMG how scary! i know it was coming but i think i was avoiding it! LOL

Im due 12th july and on team yellow for now. I havent been on the other list because im crap with keeping up with everyone LOL :)


----------



## Dukechick

WOW you guys!!! I just came over here last week, and now a new batch of girls!!!

It's so different over here, kinda cool!


----------



## pimplebum

wow wont be to long now befor we are all over here


----------



## godivalocks

I'm kinda here, now, though I have a few days yet before it's "official".


----------



## pimplebum

dont blame you for being over here we are getting so much closer to seeing our little ones :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Put me down for 25th July - team yellow :-D thanks hun x


----------



## kiki

All updated!

As said in 2nd tri thread, I have changed you team yellow mummies to green, cos it was hard to see the names!!! Poor wishingonastar couldnt see her name (you were there hon, right underneath me!!!) as the colour was faint.

xxx


----------



## cs22

Hehehe :yipee::yipee: Were coming to invade 3rd tri soon :yipee::yipee:

xxx


----------



## kookie

wow 3rd tri is coming quick thanks 4 setting us girls up xx


----------



## whitelilly

Wow well done! I will be over in a few weeks hoepfully :) I have a blue bump now though so would be great if you could change mine xxx


----------



## esther

Wow! The July mummies are here! Welcome over ladies and congratulations xxoo


----------



## nikkip75

hiya :wave:

im nikkip75 due on the 15th kiki and i can now confirm im having a pink baba!

im not really ready for the 3rd tri yet but will be on my way soon :happydance:


ooohhhh noooo im scared now!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sakura

Thanks for doing this Kiki!!
I think this is my first post in 3rd tri... but I still have 3 weeks to go in 2nd :) 

My due dates been "bumped" a day to July 21st!!


----------



## peanutsmommy

aww i cant believe time is going by so fast it seems so unreal i also know that i havent been on as much but my bump turned out to be a girl !!! im so excited to be here with all of you at this special time in our lives


----------



## kiki

All updated!!!!

Thanks for checking and letting me know!!!

For those of you not due over for another 2 or 3 weeks or so - we will keep your seats warm for you!!! 


xxx


----------



## sam78

Oooooh! it's so exciting!! ...and scarey! not long now!

Thankyou for the thread! I've got a pink bump btw xxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

kiki said:


> All updated!!!!
> 
> For those of you not due over for another 2 or 3 weeks or so - we will keep your seats warm for you!!!
> 
> 
> xxx

Are they padded? i need my comforts in the 3rd tri! :rofl:


----------



## SJK

thankyou for doing that xxx


----------



## Missy85

csmummu said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> All updated!!!!
> 
> For those of you not due over for another 2 or 3 weeks or so - we will keep your seats warm for you!!!
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Are they padded? i need my comforts in the 3rd tri! :rofl:Click to expand...


i think i read they are padded with inbuilt massager :rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

Missy85 said:


> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki said:
> 
> 
> All updated!!!!
> 
> For those of you not due over for another 2 or 3 weeks or so - we will keep your seats warm for you!!!
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Are they padded? i need my comforts in the 3rd tri! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think i read they are padded with inbuilt massager :rofl:Click to expand...


ooooohhh that will be lovely cos my bloody bum is killin me at the mo! damn you SPD!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Gemma Lou

welcome July Mummies! I'll tell you now, this trimester flies by! I can't believe that tomorrow is the start of the April Mummies, May mummies are next.....thats me.........then before you know it, it will be time for the July Mummies! Good Luck to you all and enjoy the last tri! x


----------



## jenwigan

yey im due over in a week but sneeking over 4 a lil peak... im soooo scared cant believe the last parts neally here for me... please keep a seat nice and warm 4 me :D xxx


----------



## csmummu

Missy85 said:


> csmummu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki said:
> 
> 
> All updated!!!!
> 
> For those of you not due over for another 2 or 3 weeks or so - we will keep your seats warm for you!!!
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Are they padded? i need my comforts in the 3rd tri! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think i read they are padded with inbuilt massager :rofl:Click to expand...

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM I cant wait! :D


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks for adding me to front sheet...had a quick scroll down and thought i'd let you know, saxogirl and tigerlady are both blue team


----------



## trish1200

Don't leave me alone on the 2nd trimester :cry: still over 3 weeks until I can join you here:hissy:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> thanks for adding me to front sheet...had a quick scroll down and thought i'd let you know, saxogirl and tigerlady are both blue team


Thanks hon, updated!!

xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi girls,

This is me... official over to the 3rd... :shhh:

One step closer to meeting my little girl:yipee:

Can't wait for you all to join me.....

:hug:

Tara
xxx


----------



## kiki

Yay!!!!!! Hello :happydance:

I'm not here 'officially' yet, but it's only 2 days away!!!!

Will be here officially on Saturday, but wont be posting till Tuesday as I am away.

Cant wait to be here!!!


xxx


----------



## Kapow

Hey. I'm finally here. Seems to have taken forever. Apparently this tri drags worse that the first two.

I'll so impatient. After my 4D scan last week I'm busting to meet LO.
Hope your all feeling fine.

xxx


----------



## kiki

It will be interesting to see if it drags, and comparing all our aches,pains and woes will be fun, cos mine have started in the last week!!!!! :hissy:

Decided to come over 2 days early, dont feel I fit in 2nd so much now!


xxx


----------



## Taranboo

I'm not sleeping properly at the moment... my back is killin me( i have a spine problem anyway) with the lack of sleep and the pending house move, my emotions are extreme... I cry at anything... and everything... good or bad... the slightest thing triggers me of and then I can't stop...:cry::rofl::rofl::rofl::dohh:

aarrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!!:rofl:

You girls do keep me sane though...:kiss:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## kiki

Awwww hon, poor thing. It's bad enough not being able to sleep, but everything else just makes it worse doesnt it??

When are you moving house? Ours is up for sale and I am stressing about that cos I am convinced no one will buy it and Caidan will end up with no room of his own when he can move out of ours (which is irrational because we would have an extension built if we cant sell). Still, if we cant be irratonal when we are pregnant.......


xxx


Just noticed we have moved up a box!!! When did that happen?????? Must have been today. Another step nearer.....................


----------



## Missy85

I have arrived!! Got my popcorn at the ready hehe

I know what you mean about being emotional anything can set me off hehe

got two weeks off work after tomorrow YAY then five weeks left until maternity, i think i will definatley be ready by then!


----------



## kiki

Hey!!!!

Thankfully there are a few of us moving over at the same time! SJK is around somewhere soon too!!! Oh,and Babydance should be here now too, once she gets her butt back online!!!!!

Makes it less scary :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Definatley makes it less scary!!

Have you got heartburn? It was one of my first symptoms and im getting annoyed with it now! Got a big bottle of gaviscon on prescription which i dont really like... bit gloopy!


----------



## kiki

You know what, I had been boasting that I had had no heartburn, could eat ANYTHING and it didnt bother me, until the start of this week, now it doesnt matter WHAT I eat, it gives me heartburn. I hate it!!

Poor you having had it for ages, it really sucks!!


xxx


----------



## Missy85

it sure does! andif it means alot of hair i must be having a gorilla! hehe


----------



## kiki

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome over July Mummies!! :)


----------



## Taranboo

kiki said:


> Awwww hon, poor thing. It's bad enough not being able to sleep, but everything else just makes it worse doesnt it??
> 
> When are you moving house? Ours is up for sale and I am stressing about that cos I am convinced no one will buy it and Caidan will end up with no room of his own when he can move out of ours (which is irrational because we would have an extension built if we cant sell). Still, if we cant be irratonal when we are pregnant.......
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Just noticed we have moved up a box!!! When did that happen?????? Must have been today. Another step nearer.....................

I 'should' be moving in in the next couple of weeks. Painting nearly finished, carpets should be going in next week, then we can get in there. I feel so unorganised at the mo and I need to start getting everything into order, for my sanity...he he!!!!
It's just that I am getting bigger by the day and with my back problems, I'm worried I might not have much time/ energy left to get things how 'I' want!:rofl:
OH keeps telling me to take a step back and just take each day as it comes. I know he is right but my patience disappeared when my hormone level rose....:rofl::rofl::rofl: 

We'll get there...

Hope you get sorted with your house soon. Hun.
xx


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 said:


> I have arrived!! Got my popcorn at the ready hehe
> 
> I know what you mean about being emotional anything can set me off hehe
> 
> got two weeks off work after tomorrow YAY then five weeks left until maternity, i think i will definatley be ready by then!

Hi Hun,

We have certainly arrived!!!!!! He He!!!!

When you start talking in weeks you start realizing that there are not many left before our LO's arrive.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 said:


> it sure does! andif it means alot of hair i must be having a gorilla! hehe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Me Too!!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Taranboo

Went to parenting classes on Wednesday and they went round the room asking when everyone was due. 10 women and only 1 was due after me but I had the third biggest bump in the room!! The only 2 bigger bumps than me were women who were due in 2 wks and the other due in 4 wks.:blush:

You can tell I am pregnant and not just fat...although I have put on a bit of weight... Oh well, I'm just making sure LO has lots of padding and warmth....he he! Will have to get a recent picture and try to get it posted up for you all to see... will need a wide lense for that one...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Monkeh

:shock:

July Mummies are over? Wowwwww, time is flying! Means there's not long left for me. Eeep! :lol:

Welcome over July Mums :D


----------



## Missy85

Taranboo said:


> Went to parenting classes on Wednesday and they went round the room asking when everyone was due. 10 women and only 1 was due after me but I had the third biggest bump in the room!! The only 2 bigger bumps than me were women who were due in 2 wks and the other due in 4 wks.:blush:
> 
> You can tell I am pregnant and not just fat...although I have put on a bit of weight... Oh well, I'm just making sure LO has lots of padding and warmth....he he! Will have to get a recent picture and try to get it posted up for you all to see... will need a wide lense for that one...:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> xx

I havent seen a pic of your bump yet!!! Get it on here Mrs!!


----------



## Caramel

Had my scan today and I'm on team blue! :happydance: Could you update me on the list please? Thnx xxxxx


----------



## cs22

Hello again girlies. Im finally here in third tri:yipee: I have a midwife appointment on tuesday and im really nervous. I was so worried last night as OH rolled over and kneed me in the stomach. Not really hard but he still got me. He was asleep and it was an accident. I Was crying and so worried. I never rang the midwife but have since felt the baby move loads. So im a little happier knowing that and baby is still kicking me loads. Do you all think im worrying over nothing? Babys moving so much.

Congrats on team blue Caramel xxx


----------



## massacubano

welcome "July Jelly Babies".... exciting to have you all down here! meeting up again! 

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## madhatter

Can't actually believe we are here already! The time has been whizzing by from 20 weeks!


----------



## Babydance

Does anyone feel like things are really starting to slow down after 18 weeks time flew by but now it's the count down i feel so anxious i just want to meet my little girl!!! xx


----------



## happygirl

ooohhh this is brill! :happydance: im so excited and nervous at the same time! i felt a little alone a couple of days ago but your all starting to come over which is wonderfull. 
hope to hear all your updates and progress on here! 
xxxxx :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Shelleyb

we've made it!!! Yeha!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Missy85

cs22 said:


> Do you all think im worrying over nothing? Babys moving so much.

Hi hun 

just wanted to say not to worry! If baby is moving lots im sure he is fine hehe
x

How is everyone today?? I have been feeling sickly today!! not impressed..

Had a busy day going to in laws yesterday and had a MASSIVE portion of Steak and Grattan which was gorgeous then Apple Strudel and Ice Cream for dessert mmmmmmmmmmm

Just glad i have 2 weeks off now to relax as much as i want to :happydance: .... well inbetween trying to tidy


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Missy I just came over to have a little peek, preparing myself for coming over soon lol...and I looked at your ticker...and when I saw your little man was due in 12 weeks, I gasped, panicked...and realised actually how close it all is :o I'm just not comprehending how soon its going to happen! Am so excited though :happydance:

See you in a few weeks though! Scuttling back off to second tri now tehe!


----------



## Missy85

haha what you like! if you are gasping at that im nearly hyperventilating :rofl:

soooo much excitement but sooo much to do really...


----------



## nikkip75

well im not officially in 3rd tri yet but im a july mummy so thought id pop over :happydance:

im starting to get really nervous lately, im paranoid more now that i was at the start of my pregnancy that something is going to go wrong :cry:

i have to go for another scan in a few weeks and im really really dreading it, the scan is only due to my first daughter being born early due to pre-eclapmsia so they just want to check to size of baby as my first was only 4lb 14.

but after having my 20 week scan and them finding 2 soft markers im so scared that this next scan will show even more problems. 

i just cant relax and havent told OH or anyone that im feeling like this. im getting sick of my family and friends telling me not to worry and everything will be fine so im just putting on a brave face and agreeing with them.

sorry for being all doom an gloom girls but im just feeling all emotional at the mo and this is the only place i feel like i can let it all out!!:cry:


----------



## Missy85

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: BIG HUGS!!!

Hunnie i would be worrying too its natural, we all worry as these are our babies we are talking about! I think the thing i try to do which i know is hard is to take 5 minutes or more to make myself relax and breathe as i am a worrier by nature and dont want bubs to feel it.. People dont know what to say except dont worry but if it was them in the situation they would be the same...

I have another scan tomorrow which i have been surprisingly calm about, but it has made me not as excited about a scan as usual because i know they are checking one of his kidneys, they have said it can be common etc etc but still a part of me worries as I already have this amazing unconditional and protective love over him..

x


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

not officially supposed to be here but thought i'd cheat anyway!! Can you update my colour on the front page please as I am now in TEAM BLUE!! I wasnt supposed to find out but it was supremely obvious on the scan and we have decided to call him Blake Ethan - surname, Lamberton!! 

hope everyone is feeling good out there - will officially be here soon!!

ttfn


----------



## madhatter

Just a quick question. Have any of you had recent bleeding? I had a bit last night very weak. Couldn' really tell which region it came from so could have been my pile!! Haven't had any more today baby has been moving round ok today and I have been taking it easy. Should I wait and see if it happens again before I bother MW. It really only was a little bit or there would be no question. Any advice??


----------



## Pudding-x123

Don't know whether to cheat or not...Can I come over now?? Or wait until thursday!
xxx


----------



## littlemansmum

Hey,

I sneaked in a couple of days early, bringing purple_socks with me, just so happy and excited to be here! xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Well then, I'll keep popping over, but not fully over until it's time!

It's so scary over here!!


----------



## porkypig

Please add me xxx Im team blue and due 6th July xx


----------



## kiki

Geogem,Caramel and porkypig -all updated!!! Congrats and welcome to Team Blue!!!!


How are all my fellow July mummies today? I was away for the weekend. Not sure in retrospect that an 800 mile round trip was a good idea in a car at 27 weeks pregnant, but I survived!!! Feeling VERY tired though!!! 

Really good to see even more of us over here now!!!!


xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Geogem,Caramel and porkypig -all updated!!! Congrats and welcome to Team Blue!!!!
> 
> 
> How are all my fellow July mummies today? I was away for the weekend. Not sure in retrospect that an 800 mile round trip was a good idea in a car at 27 weeks pregnant, but I survived!!! Feeling VERY tired though!!!
> 
> Really good to see even more of us over here now!!!!
> 
> 
> xxx

lol are you actually loopy??? I can bearly make a 40 mile trip atm xxx


----------



## Sakura

Hi Kiki!! 

Sorry to bother you again!! I just noticed my name is a weird grey color... lol 
A little bit creepy among all the bright pinks, blues, and greens!! If you get the chance can you change it so it doesn't look like I'm giving birth to a elephant :loopy:

Also do you want us to give you names if we've got them? Ours is all picked out!


----------



## madhatter

madhatter said:


> Just a quick question. Have any of you had recent bleeding? I had a bit last night very weak. Couldn' really tell which region it came from so could have been my pile!! Haven't had any more today baby has been moving round ok today and I have been taking it easy. Should I wait and see if it happens again before I bother MW. It really only was a little bit or there would be no question. Any advice??

Haven't had any more. I'm thinking not to bother the MW. What do you girls think?


----------



## nikkip75

madhatter id maybe just give your mw a ring and just let her know, even if she just tells you to keep an eye on it atleast she will know and make a note of it.

fingers crossed its just from the other end, im sure it will be if it was such a small bit :hugs:


----------



## curiosa

I just entered 3rd Tri! :happydance: ((I go by the calendar that says 26+4 is third tri!)) I cannot believe how time has flown by. It's an amazing feeling to make it this far and realise we've got less than 100days left on our tickers!! :yipee:


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Geogem,Caramel and porkypig -all updated!!! Congrats and welcome to Team Blue!!!!
> 
> 
> How are all my fellow July mummies today? I was away for the weekend. Not sure in retrospect that an 800 mile round trip was a good idea in a car at 27 weeks pregnant, but I survived!!! Feeling VERY tired though!!!
> 
> Really good to see even more of us over here now!!!!
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> lol are you actually loopy??? I can bearly make a 40 mile trip atm xxxClick to expand...


Lol!!! When we booked the time away I was in early pregnancy and it seemed like a good idea at the time!!! Would NOT recommend anyone doing an 800 mile round trip at 6 months :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kiki

Sakura said:


> Hi Kiki!!
> 
> Sorry to bother you again!! I just noticed my name is a weird grey color... lol
> A little bit creepy among all the bright pinks, blues, and greens!! If you get the chance can you change it so it doesn't look like I'm giving birth to a elephant :loopy:
> 
> Also do you want us to give you names if we've got them? Ours is all picked out!


Apologies my love, you are pink now, dont quite know why you were a strange colour!!!

As for the names, I wont bother putting them up there, but, you are free to tell us all what you are calling your little princess!!!! I love hearing what everyones bubs are to be called.

You can obviously see what my little boy is to be called!!!


C'mon, spill girl!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

woohooo im officialy in 3rd tri :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pimplebum

just noticed ive moved up a box aswell :happydance:


----------



## purple_socks

I'm here! woo hoo!-officially i'm not over until 2moro but i came over a bit early to see what 3rd tri is like 

I'm expecting a little boy on the 8th july...can't believe how close its getting. no more tri's left to move to!!!!


----------



## pimplebum

woohoo purple socks next step seeing our little boys


----------



## purple_socks

I know...its sooo scary and exciting! arrrgh!


----------



## Lanyloo

Well, I'm here too. I'm moving myself over a few days early. Cant believe were on the home run!


----------



## kiki

Yay!!!! Hello to all of you and congrats on getting here!!!! It's scary but fantastic at the same time!!!!!


xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Only 2 days left for me! It's so sad to leave 2nd tri though :(

Sooo how are all you July Mummies?????

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

Hey hon! It is sad to leave 2nd tri, but it's huge step closer to meeting our LO's.

I'm ok, after an 800 mile round trip by car over the weekend!!!! Please, no one do it at this stage of pregnancy,it's not wise at all!!!!!!

How's you my dearie?

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

kiki said:


> Hey hon! It is sad to leave 2nd tri, but it's huge step closer to meeting our LO's.
> 
> I'm ok, after an 800 mile round trip by car over the weekend!!!! Please, no one do it at this stage of pregnancy,it's not wise at all!!!!!!
> 
> How's you my dearie?
> 
> xxx

Ohhh yes I forgot you went away!! I hope you took plenty of stops to rest and move your ankles etc...!!

Ermmm this morning I had a few pains but taking my time now to relax with my feet up (litterally!)
Ever so tired as LO didn't let me sleep last night! Kicking like hell!!

Don't worry I won't be going on any long trips haha!
I'm tooo lazy nowadays! Stay in and vegetate! :D :rofl::rofl:

xxxx


----------



## kiki

Vegetating is pretty much my plan from now on!!! So glad I had annual leave to take and decided to start my maternity leave early! I would hate to have to go out and work from now on!!!!

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Haha we can all start vegetating soon!

Argh I want to meet my LO! I really hope third tri goes quick!!

xxx


----------



## curiosa

so you're already on maternity Kiki? that's cool!
I have to work until the end of May :wacko: but I'm hoping time will fly, with Easter and 2 May bank holidays in the way. :happydance:


----------



## kiki

I'm on annual leave right now but my maternity leave starts next Monday :happydance:

I am not going back to work so figured I might as well start my leave asap!!!

You will find you are on your leave before you know it. Like you say, there is Easter and the May hols, so time will fly!!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

I know that feeling!! I cant wait now - getting really excited!! 
only 101 days to go!! yay!!


----------



## curiosa

so exciting! :happydance:
have you girls bought all your stuff?

we just ordered:
- pram/buggy: Zippy Lounge by Inglesina
- car seat: Britax First Class 
- cot mattress (we already have the cot), which took us ages to choose cause there are so many types! 

We still need a baby monitor and everything else is just little bits and bobs cause I have already bought all the clothes we'll need for the first month or so. :cloud9:


----------



## kiki

I'm the same, aprt from I havent even thought about the cot yet!!! Have everything else bought or ordered though and only need the little things like steriliser, nappy wrap and monitors etc. 


All getting a little close now, before we know it we will have them here and have no time to be on Baby and Bump!!!! Lol!!!


xxx


----------



## godivalocks

I really don't have anything but a pile of clothes a friend gave me. And it's probably going to stay that way a few months.


----------



## Babydance

Hello yummy mummies! 

I just had to post as i'm all excited as we've got the nursery finished! :happydance: DH and i painted over the weekend and carpeted the room, and put the pram in there too. 
We've got;

Cot from babies r us
Graco quattro sport in metropolitan which i love!! keep playing with it hehe (with car seat which clicks into the car!! SO easy.. and its already in the car! lol) :blush:
Moses basket from asda direct only £30!! 
Steriliser
Bottles (Plan on feeding her but if not still want bottles available!) 
Nappies
Wipes
Baby box
About a million knitted cardigans!!
Bibs
Dummies
Musical toy 
Changing Bag
Bath seat/holder thingy (for new borns)
Breast Pads
Quilts
Baby Bouncer Asda direct again for £15!!
Muslins
Loads of vests
Lots of bibs

Still need;

Maternity Pads
Moses basket and cot sheets
Cot bedding
Nursing Bra's (seen some really nice ones in Mothercare and theyre funky colours!!)
Tens Machine
Cotton Wool
More Nappies
More Wipes
Baby Monitor
Moses Basket Stand (Maybe rocking..i dunno?)
Baby Powder
Changing mat


It'd be great to hear what you guys have got to see what else i've forgotten lol!

xxx


----------



## jenwigan

helllllooow girls again :D im finnally over here not long for us all now... how you all doing?? xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Hello yummy mummies!
> 
> I just had to post as i'm all excited as we've got the nursery finished! :happydance: DH and i painted over the weekend and carpeted the room, and put the pram in there too.
> We've got;
> 
> Cot from babies r us
> Graco quattro sport in metropolitan which i love!! keep playing with it hehe (with car seat which clicks into the car!! SO easy.. and its already in the car! lol) :blush:
> Moses basket from asda direct only £30!!
> Steriliser
> Bottles (Plan on feeding her but if not still want bottles available!)
> Nappies
> Wipes
> Baby box
> About a million knitted cardigans!!
> Bibs
> Dummies
> Musical toy
> Changing Bag
> Bath seat/holder thingy (for new borns)
> Breast Pads
> Quilts
> Baby Bouncer Asda direct again for £15!!
> Muslins
> Loads of vests
> Lots of bibs
> 
> Still need;
> 
> Maternity Pads
> Moses basket and cot sheets
> Cot bedding
> Nursing Bra's (seen some really nice ones in Mothercare and theyre funky colours!!)
> Tens Machine
> Cotton Wool
> More Nappies
> More Wipes
> Baby Monitor
> Moses Basket Stand (Maybe rocking..i dunno?)
> Baby Powder
> Changing mat
> 
> 
> It'd be great to hear what you guys have got to see what else i've forgotten lol!
> 
> xxx

That's fantastic hon!!!! Awww, see I am so jealous now. I cant do up a nursery until we either sell the house and move or get an extension built, either way it's gonna be well after Caidan is born. Still, I keep telling myself it could be worse, we could be homeless!!! At least we have a roof over our head, just one with one room too few!!!!


xxx


----------



## kiki

jenwigan said:


> helllllooow girls again :D im finnally over here not long for us all now... how you all doing?? xx


Hey hon!!!! Yay!!! Great to have you here!!! How's you? Getting nervous/excited????


xxx


----------



## jenwigan

geting very nervous now cant believe how quick time is flying soon well all av our little ones with us. how r u?? hows it been over in tri 3? iv just been looking at the threads big change from tri 2 everyones having there babies xxx


----------



## curiosa

Babydance, that's quite a list! well done!
I think I have bought most things on your list, except I haven't bought any toys yet and I'm still not sure whether to buy a Moses basket. I think we'll buy one only if we find one in a charity shop, cause they're only used at the very beginning...
I haven't bought anything related to baby bathtime either. I'm thinking i might bathe her in the sink at first... but probably need sponge, hooded towels and stuff like that. But I think that's pretty much it for the first few months.

Today our car seat arrived. It's HUGE! It's a combination 0+/1, and it looks like 4 children could fit in it! :rofl: we'll try it in the car this weekend.:happydance:

You know it's weird... I get into third tri and tonight I suddenly started having LOTS of dreams about pregnancy. Before I seldom had any pregnancy/labour dreams at all! :dohh:


----------



## kiki

Third tri is ok actually, but yes, it's VERY different from 2nd. Most of the stories are labour related, and then there are the tragic ones like poor Hayley whose baby died in his sleep. I cant even begin to imagine the pain she feels.........

It will be us soon though, posting questions like 'is this labour starting' 
or 'could this be my show'.........

:shock::shock::shock:


xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Third tri is ok actually, but yes, it's VERY different from 2nd. Most of the stories are labour related, and then there are the tragic ones like poor Hayley whose baby died in his sleep. I cant even begin to imagine the pain she feels.........
> 
> It will be us soon though, posting questions like 'is this labour starting'
> or 'could this be my show'.........
> 
> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> 
> xxx

You dont half know how to scare us eh Kiki!! hehe nah i'm so excited!! Since falling pregnant i've been convinced she'll come at 36 weeks.. no idea why?!! but it's always been the week that i think i'll go at. 
My Dad's a hypnotherapist so he's gonna give me a script to help labour and birthing it's all becoming very real very quickly!!
I finish up work in *2 WEEKS!!! * :happydance: eek! hehe you enjoying being a lady of leisure? xx


----------



## kiki

Only 2 weeks??? Fantastic hon! Yeah, I'm loving not having to go out to work,it's great!!!! 

Your dad is a hypnotherapist??? Wow, I bet that comes in handy and will come in handy for labour!!!! 

Any reason for week 36? Were you an early baby? 

Mind you, my DD arrived at 37 weeks 2 days, so Caidan could be here early! But then, he probably will be anyway if I am having a planned c-section!! In which case he could well be here in 10 weeks.

Now I have scared myself!!!!! 

How you keeping anyway, fatty????:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Only 2 weeks??? Fantastic hon! Yeah, I'm loving not having to go out to work,it's great!!!!
> 
> Your dad is a hypnotherapist??? Wow, I bet that comes in handy and will come in handy for labour!!!!
> 
> Any reason for week 36? Were you an early baby?
> 
> Mind you, my DD arrived at 37 weeks 2 days, so Caidan could be here early! But then, he probably will be anyway if I am having a planned c-section!! In which case he could well be here in 10 weeks.
> 
> Now I have scared myself!!!!!
> 
> How you keeping anyway, fatty????:rofl: :rofl:



Yeah super handy! hehe he's helping a friend of mine with hypno as she's having trouble conceiving 

No idea, i was 2 weeks early but i've just got 36 weeks in my head? if i dont go thats gonna be a long 4-5 weeks!! lol 

You think you could need a section? 

Im keeping fine apart from the fat problem hehe :rofl: Im getting pretty big and not so mobile atall now, lady parts have now vanished completely!! xx


----------



## kiki

Lol!!! I was referring to the easter egg thread, I hope you realise!!!!! I wasnt inferring you were fat!!!!

I have been offered a planned c-section cos of my arthritis, age, blood pressure and also cos I had an emergency section with my DD. I have given it some thought and I think for me it's the best thing,so I am gonna go with that. I have a growth scan on 1st June and a consultant appt then too so will finalise and get a date for it then.

I just cant believe the time has flown like this!!!!

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm here, I'm here!! Hehe!!!!!!! I wonder who is the last person to come over to third tri??


xxx


----------



## cs22

Hi, welcome over hun xxx


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> I'm here, I'm here!! Hehe!!!!!!! I wonder who is the last person to come over to third tri??
> 
> 
> xxx

Hellooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! :happydance:

Check the first post with the due dates, it'll tell you who will be last over hon!!!
How ya doin'?????


xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

kiki said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here, I'm here!! Hehe!!!!!!! I wonder who is the last person to come over to third tri??
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hellooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Check the first post with the due dates, it'll tell you who will be last over hon!!!
> How ya doin'?????
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh yeah! Duh!!!!!

I'm good thanks! baby is giving me a very bad pain! she is in an odd position!!

Can't wait until I've had my bub!!
xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Lol!!! I was referring to the easter egg thread, I hope you realise!!!!! I wasnt inferring you were fat!!!!
> 
> I have been offered a planned c-section cos of my arthritis, age, blood pressure and also cos I had an emergency section with my DD. I have given it some thought and I think for me it's the best thing,so I am gonna go with that. I have a growth scan on 1st June and a consultant appt then too so will finalise and get a date for it then.
> 
> I just cant believe the time has flown like this!!!!
> 
> xxx

Lol i know ya dafty! oh wow i never realised! thats not fair you'll no doubt be a June mummy then!! 

Ive got an awfie sore pelvis just now my bum bones get so sore sitting at work!! and my pubic bone keeps popping when i walk! :( 

Cant believe we're going to be mummies soon! xx


----------



## Babydance

Anyone else's LO head down at the moment? Soph has been head down (feet in Mummys ribs!!) for a good 2 weeks now. Does that mean anything? xx


----------



## kiki

My MW says that they can turn anytime from around 25 weeks but it doesnt mean anything, ie they arent about to pop out!!!! I dont think Caidan is head down yet judging by the fact I still get low down kicks, but then I also get high up ones too, so he must just be doing somersaults in there!!!!!

You know, I never thought about that, but you are right, I probably will 
be a June mummy. But hey, you may well be too!!!! I will always be a July mummy at heart though!!
xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> My MW says that they can turn anytime from around 25 weeks but it doesnt mean anything, ie they arent about to pop out!!!! I dont think Caidan is head down yet judging by the fact I still get low down kicks, but then I also get high up ones too, so he must just be doing somersaults in there!!!!!
> 
> You know, I never thought about that, but you are right, I probably will
> be a June mummy. But hey, you may well be too!!!! I will always be a July mummy at heart though!!
> xxx

Oh dont worry we're not letting you escape over to June Mummies!! We're keeping ahold of you!! hehe Fingers crossed im a June Mummy too hehe 

My pelvis is so sore tonight! It keeps popping! ouchies!!! 

Cant believe its only 2 weeks till im on maternity leave!! eeek hehe i really cant wait!! 

Goodness me i've been a total ganet tonight!! i've had 5 wee yogurts 3 cucumber sandwiches a whole easter egg and im still looking for food just now! xx


----------



## kiki

Aww, hon, hope the pain gets better. I have never had so many bizarre and weird pains in my life, although I am guessing I probably did first time round, but I really cant remember it being this painful at times!!!! 

Two weeks and counting for you!!!! :happydance:

I wouldnt worry about the yoghurts and the cucumber sandwiches as they are fairly good for you, but the EASTER EGG???? Hang your head in shame young lady!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


xxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi girls!!!! 

WELCOME NEW ONES!!!!!

naughty babydance i now need an easter egg!!! :rofl:

Been sooo tired! Explained all in another thread, been here there and everywhere hehe

Kiki i dont blame you for going with planned C Section, thats what my auntie did after a emergency one with her first and afterwards she was glad with her choice x

xx


----------



## cs22

Babydance said:


> Anyone else's LO head down at the moment? Soph has been head down (feet in Mummys ribs!!) for a good 2 weeks now. Does that mean anything? xx

Mines the same. Midwife said today babys head is down and bum and legs are up by ribs. She said that it didnt matter though because they can move around and next time i go for my appointment in 4 weeks the baby could be in a completely different position


----------



## Missy85

My bub is breech at the mo, but consultant said they usually take more notice of presentation at about 36 weeks..


----------



## Saxogirl

Heya all!

I've been trying to hold out from peeking on 3rd tri and decided to cave and sneek over a few days early only to find you've all been sneeking on here without me!! :rofl:

Anyway, firstly my EDD is actually 12th not 15th July as on original post!

Am having horrible pains in my back by the end of the day - I just can't get comfy which sux! Still got ages to go!

Also have started having a complete panic - including the full hormonal :muaha: hissy fits with uncontrollable sobbing regarding how little stuff we've got for baby - and how I don't like my 1 pair of mat jeans and nothing else fits me (I swear if you watch closely enough then you can actually see my stomache getting bigger by the second lol) & Why do none of the cheaper shops seem to sell maternity clothes in a size 8????? is starting to stress me out mow!

I think after a few days of :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
my OH is gonna take me shopping tomorrow to get some stuff!

Am sure I'm not alone here but part of me can't believe we've reached 3rd tri already whilst the other half feels like I've been pg for ever and I want to get on with it now lol! (altho every time I think that I try and take it back as am sure 3rd tri is gonna fly by!)
:hug:


----------



## kiki

Saxogirl said:


> Heya all!
> 
> I've been trying to hold out from peeking on 3rd tri and decided to cave and sneek over a few days early only to find you've all been sneeking on here without me!! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, firstly my EDD is actually 12th not 15th July as on original post!
> 
> Am having horrible pains in my back by the end of the day - I just can't get comfy which sux! Still got ages to go!
> 
> Also have started having a complete panic - including the full hormonal :muaha: hissy fits with uncontrollable sobbing regarding how little stuff we've got for baby - and how I don't like my 1 pair of mat jeans and nothing else fits me (I swear if you watch closely enough then you can actually see my stomache getting bigger by the second lol) & Why do none of the cheaper shops seem to sell maternity clothes in a size 8????? is starting to stress me out mow!
> 
> I think after a few days of :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
> my OH is gonna take me shopping tomorrow to get some stuff!
> 
> Am sure I'm not alone here but part of me can't believe we've reached 3rd tri already whilst the other half feels like I've been pg for ever and I want to get on with it now lol! (altho every time I think that I try and take it back as am sure 3rd tri is gonna fly by!)
> :hug:


Updated hon!!! Poor thing,hope you get some maternity stuff. I have had a real problem with maternity jeans,cant get any that fit all over,as my bump is really high so they are always too big in my normal size!

Good to have you here hon!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## cs22

My maternity jeans are the ones which go over the bump. But they are rubbish. The top of the bump band on them cuts in to my bump now. I fold the bump band down and they are so much more comfortable.


----------



## shinona

Hello fellow July mummies!

I also can't believe that I am in 3rd tri already. Where did 2nd tri disappear to?

Kiki, could you update the list with my name please? I'm due on 1 July and my bump is yellow.

Thanks!


----------



## Pudding-x123

cs22 said:


> My maternity jeans are the ones which go over the bump. But they are rubbish. The top of the bump band on them cuts in to my bump now. I fold the bump band down and they are so much more comfortable.

Mine's like that! They don't make the band big enough!! I swear they don't!

xxxx


SOOOOOO how are all you lovely July Mummies doing? I'm so happy to be here now!


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

shinona said:


> Hello fellow July mummies!
> 
> I also can't believe that I am in 3rd tri already. Where did 2nd tri disappear to?
> 
> Kiki, could you update the list with my name please? I'm due on 1 July and my bump is yellow.
> 
> Thanks!

Hey hon!!! List updated. Your bump is actually green, as I noticed that we couldnt see the yellow writing, so it's green for 'surprise'. Lol!!!

Good to have you here and I hope everything is going well for you!!!

xxx


----------



## kiki

Morning everyone! All ok today??

You know, I was just chatting to my mum on the phone and we were both saying just what a great pregnancy I have had. Really, I cant complain at all. I had hardly any m/s, have had very little heartburn, except for a few days last week, my bump is fairly compact and I have only put on actual pregnancy weight, no extra. I am sitting here in my pre pregnancy jeans and a Matalan t shirt in 1 size bigger than normal. 
The only 'bad' things, if they can really be called that, have been the constant peeing from day one, the moderately high blood pressure and the tiredness in 1st tri. Aside from that it's been bloody brilliant. I havent even been particularly hormonal, maybe only on 3 or 4 occassions. No mood swings, nothing!!! My DF is well impressed!!

How have everyone elses been?
Is there a link between having a boy or girl and the kind of pregnancy? My pregnancy with my DD was AWFUL, but this time round it's a boy??? 
Be fun to compare those of us with boys and those of us with girls and also to see if those of us with yellow bumps have been having a good or bad time and see if we can then guess what the sex is!!!

If nothing else, it will let you have a good old moan!!!!!:rofl:

xxx


----------



## amslou

Hello Ladies, can I join the July Jelly Babies? My little girl is due on 23rd July so not moving over here for a little while yet but finding that 2nd tri is not all that relevant to me any more. was/is anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## cs22

amslou said:


> Hello Ladies, can I join the July Jelly Babies? My little girl is due on 23rd July so not moving over here for a little while yet but finding that 2nd tri is not all that relevant to me any more. was/is anyone else feeling the same?

Hi, welcome over. Any luck deciding on your LO middle name?


----------



## kiki

amslou said:


> Hello Ladies, can I join the July Jelly Babies? My little girl is due on 23rd July so not moving over here for a little while yet but finding that 2nd tri is not all that relevant to me any more. was/is anyone else feeling the same?

Hi hon, welcome!!! I have added you and your pink bump to the due date list. I know what you mean about 2nd tri, I did start feeling like that around 25 weeks too. 

I think most folk come over to third a little earlier than we should!!!!

xxx


----------



## cs22

Hi, this is a random question but has anyone here had the Glucose tolerance test by any chance. I gotta go for this on tuesday and im not looking forward to it. Me and needles do not go well together lol. I gotta fast after 10pm the night before can only drink water apparently and have two needles for the test to take bloods. I gotta drink a sugary drink to see how my blood sugars react. I cant think of anything worse than drinking a sugary drink on an empty stomach. Eeeewww


----------



## kiki

Sorry hon, cant help, I havent had it and I dont think we do get it here. I have certainly never been told about it. It does sound horrible though.

I have seen threads about them on 3rd tri before so someone will be able to help but you may be amongst the first July mummies to get the test.

I'm sure it will be fine!!

xxx


----------



## cs22

kiki said:


> Sorry hon, cant help, I havent had it and I dont think we do get it here. I have certainly never been told about it. It does sound horrible though.
> 
> I have seen threads about them on 3rd tri before so someone will be able to help but you may be amongst the first July mummies to get the test.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine!!
> 
> xxx

Thank you x


----------



## amslou

Aw thanks ladies. Not managed to decide on the middle name. Its only me that doesnt like it. DH is happy with it as it is. Ah well might wait to finalise it when I see her just nice to know you have options.


----------



## curiosa

wow so many July girls have moved over to 3rd tri now! :happydance:
I haven't actually participated in the July threads before so don't really know most of you but it's nice to hang around together now cause we're so close to the finish line!! :yipee:

I feel like my back feels much much better when I'm at home. I don't even understand why cause my posture at home isn't as good as my posture at work! :rofl:


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> wow so many July girls have moved over to 3rd tri now! :happydance:
> I haven't actually participated in the July threads before so don't really know most of you but it's nice to hang around together now cause we're so close to the finish line!! :yipee:
> 
> I feel like my back feels much much better when I'm at home. I don't even understand why cause my posture at home isn't as good as my posture at work! :rofl:


You will get to know us pretty quickly hon, dont worry!!!

Maybe it's just 'being at home' that makes your back better? I know since I finished work my ankles and fingers are hardly swollen at all. They werent bad at work but they were swollen. It's maybe just down to resting more??

xxx


----------



## curiosa

maybe it is psychological! :rofl: 
I'll be back in work on Tuesday so we'll see how my back is then. Hope better after, all this rest.


----------



## Missy85

Welcome over!!!

I have had the GTT test cs22, had it yesterday wasnt too bad to be honest, had blood taken then drank the drink which tasted like very sweet flat lemonade! then had blood taken again 2 hours later! Hope yours goes well!

Ive just been to physio appt about my hips and they are referring me to obs/gynae. Hopefully will get a support belt yay


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey hun, I've got to have a GTT on 20th April. Same day as scan! 
My sister has had it twice! (Once with first and then again with second) I think it's to test if you have diabeties. 

xxxx


----------



## cs22

Hi Curiosa. Welcome hun. Nice to meet you xxx


----------



## jenwigan

iv got my GTT test on 23rd then got my 4d scan on the 26th i cant wait so atleast ill have sumthing to look forward to after the test. hows everyone been today iv had a reallly bad day really tired today n plus the morning sickness has come back :(:( iv not even moved out my jarmys today. cant wait to meet my LO now 90 days to go xxx


----------



## cs22

Not long now till babys arrive. Cant wait to see my baby. I cant wait to hold him and see what he looks like x


----------



## jenwigan

cant believe how quick its all going, its scary!!! xx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Morning everyone! All ok today??
> 
> You know, I was just chatting to my mum on the phone and we were both saying just what a great pregnancy I have had. Really, I cant complain at all. I had hardly any m/s, have had very little heartburn, except for a few days last week, my bump is fairly compact and I have only put on actual pregnancy weight, no extra. I am sitting here in my pre pregnancy jeans and a Matalan t shirt in 1 size bigger than normal.
> The only 'bad' things, if they can really be called that, have been the constant peeing from day one, the moderately high blood pressure and the tiredness in 1st tri. Aside from that it's been bloody brilliant. I havent even been particularly hormonal, maybe only on 3 or 4 occassions. No mood swings, nothing!!! My DF is well impressed!!
> 
> How have everyone elses been?
> Is there a link between having a boy or girl and the kind of pregnancy? My pregnancy with my DD was AWFUL, but this time round it's a boy???
> Be fun to compare those of us with boys and those of us with girls and also to see if those of us with yellow bumps have been having a good or bad time and see if we can then guess what the sex is!!!
> 
> If nothing else, it will let you have a good old moan!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> xxx

hey, 

I've had it not too bad no morning sickness just felt a bit queezy at times! I did faint in week 10 though lol 
Got quite a neat bump still in my size 10's :happydance: (but not closing the button! lol)
Only problem i've had is a bit of SPD, granted it is getting worse at the moment but apart from that it's pretty plain sailing! 
Oh and it's a wee girl :D they do say easy pregnancy hard labour though ek lol xxx


----------



## kiki

Hey hon!! Yeah, they say that about an easy pregnancy but I take comfort in the fact that I had a hard pregnancy AND a hard labour with DD, so maybe it's not always the case!!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Im starting to really think about the birth now, going to be using hypnosis, g&a, the TENS machine, a warm bath and gravity i want to be on my feet as long as possible! will have it in my plan that i only want an epidural if it is DESPERATLEY needed. I HATE feeling numb anywhere so unless it's nessisary i do not want one.. even if im screaming for one!! lol You thought about the birth yet? xx


----------



## kiki

Well, like I say, it's probably gonna be a planned c-section which means in on the day,epidural, Caidan out, 3 days in hospital then home for an 8 week recovery!!!

However, in the event of that NOT being the case, I shall be taking ALL the pain relief on offer, including epidural.

Last time, I waited 12 hours before having an epidural, which became neccessary due to me needing an emergency csection, and as soon as I had it I wondered why the heck I hadnt done it 12 hours before!!!!!

TBH though, having been through one birth, I'm not really thinking much about it this time round. That's not meant to sound dismissive, it's just that I know what to expect this time!!! 

xxx


----------



## jenwigan

ive been trying to put it to back of my mind the birth but then realising am gunna have to think about it soon... hopefullly will be able to do what your doing babydance but proberly change my mind the more i think about it. xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Can anyone give me like a list of things that make you have a C-Section??

I'm really hoping not to have one, but nearlly all the women in my family have had them because the doctors have said they are going to have "Big babies" and they were all under 7lbs!!
OH has even said "I think you'll have a C-Section!"

:(


----------



## nikkip75

well after having 2 kids and both labours being soooo different id say you NEVER know what to expect.

my first was emergency c-section at 35 weeks due to pre-eclampsia and done under general anesthetic, in intensive care for 24 hours and stayed in hospital for 2 weeks after, my second was born day before due date, active labour, contractions for about 2 hours and pushing for about 30 minutes, all done on gas an air!!!

god knows what will happen this time, fingers crossed it will be just like my second.

i dont want the epidural either babydance for the same reason, i hate feeling numb! 

all i do know though is im not thinking about the labour until i absolutley have to or i get myself into such a tizzy :rofl:


----------



## Saxogirl

Am glad that I'm not the only one to have maternity clothes problems!!!

Am feeling a lot happier now - spent today baby shopping, I bought a load of baby clothes, a fleecy blanket, towels, nappies etc Some maternity stuff (and labour stuff) and most importantly got a travel system (quinny buzz) complete with car seat and carrycot! Still lots to get but am feeling a lot calmer about it all now! 
My sister is buying the cot so might see if we can go shopping next week! :wohoo:

I have an appointment with my new doc (just moved house) on tuesday so am hoping s/he is nice and is going to give me the forms I need to claim MA and grants etc!

Anyway I'm away with work for the easter weekend, but happy easter to all - hope you have fun and try not to eat too many easter eggs lol!

:hugs:


----------



## cs22

Hi girlies, how are you all today? i had such a crappy day yesterday due to family stuff. I had a major thread rant (sorry). Couldnt be more different today. I feel like ive been taking happy pills hehe. On top of the world. Thinking about when the baby comes cheered me up massively. And all you lovely ladies here are so nice. Its nice to know that there are kind supporting people to cheer you up when youre feeling down. Thank you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Rach276

Wow!!! July mummies! The third tri goes ever so quickly, well it has for me :D good luck x


----------



## pimplebum

hi hope everyone is well today just wondering if anyone nows how jodie x is geting on has i havent heard anything for a while


----------



## cs22

pimplebum said:


> hi hope everyone is well today just wondering if anyone nows how jodie x is geting on has i havent heard anything for a while

I was just wondering the same thing. Hope jodie and baby honey are well.


----------



## please08

Can't believe we're all hopping over here time is flying wohooooo


----------



## kiki

Hey hon! Welcome over!!!!

Hope everyone is well and that you all have a lovely Easter.


xxx


----------



## Babydance

Hope you all get lots and lots of goodies from the Easter Bunny!! This time next year we'll all be rolling our eggs with our little 9 month olds! xxx


----------



## sam78

OMG! i've been offline for a couple of days, and have just realised i'm now in 3rd tri!!! i cannot believe how quick it's going! it seems like yesterday that i thought i'd never get here!! Hope you are all well, lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## Missy85

OH MY!!! 9 month olds by this time next year AHHH hehe

We ( i say we but i mean hubby, while i laid on the bed) have moved some furniture around today to try and get a bit more organised.... never realised how much stuff we have!!!

how is everyone else?
x


----------



## Babydance

hehe well my advise from my midwife i have had a very very lazy day and feel quite guilty now. I'm starting to feel very anxious as i want my little girl, i want her to be healthy but i want her now! 
We got the nursery finished last week before DH went away will get pics up soon xx


----------



## Missy85

ooo ooo oooo pics!!!! 

Well its funny as i was exhausted watching him hehe but he wouldnt let me help so fair enough!!


----------



## Babydance

Missy85 said:


> ooo ooo oooo pics!!!!
> 
> Well its funny as i was exhausted watching him hehe but he wouldnt let me help so fair enough!!

I made the mistake of trying to do things last Sunday morning, DH was in bed so i got up and painted the nursery (only up to a height i could reach) but it was too much and i ended up with a really really sore bump DH wasnt amused and made me lay down all day but, i agree, i was exhausted watching him do the rest lol xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi Girls,

Sorry, I've not been on line for what feels like weeks but has only been a matter of days and am trying to catch up with everyone.

Hope you are all well. :hugs:

I have just been so busy with the pending house move, painting, cleaning, packing, and panicking... Yes panicking...
Has anyone else suddenly felt this?????
I went to my Parent Craft class on Wednesday night and it was at the hospital. We talked about pain relief and then went to look around the delivery suite. It was a good evening... then I started to panic...I didn't tell OH but once we have moved ( should be in the next couple of weeks... hopefully!) and have got the house sorted out, we then have the babies stuff to buy and a few weeks later she'll be here...! eek! I need to move now so that I can start nesting. I really need to be organised and I am so not at the moment. My OH is so laid back he is horizontal! He drives me mad with his relaxed approach to everything sometimes. I think my panic has also stemmed from the fact that I am getting so big now and the fact that I have problems with my back, that I am starting to struggle doing the simplest of things. If I am struggling now, what will I be like in a months time...? 
Need to cam down....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Cor, my nice pleasant post has turned some what into a rant... sorry about that girls...:rofl::rofl::rofl: Must have need to get that off my chest...

:hugs: to you all

Tara
xx


----------



## Taranboo

OMG only 82 days to go...!!!!!!:help:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiki

Aww,Tara hon :hug:

I know what you mean about panicking. I reckon it's bad enough for those lucky folk who have their nursery all done and a room already there for their LO. That may lessen the panic slightly I guess.

However, I sympathise with you so much as you have to move and then get things ready for baby. You probably feel like you are running out of time and that things will never be ready for her arrival. They may not be, but, she will have somewhere to sleep and her loving parents will be there with her, and her home will be full of love and warmth. Ok, so it may not be decorated to the highest level for her birth, but she doesnt care!!!!
I am in that same kind of situation, although you are a step ahead of us. We do not have a room for Caidan and we havent sold our house yet so cant move. We are going to get an architect out to get plans done for an extension, but that in itself can take up to 4 or 5 months to complete as we need planning permission. Our room is not a big room so we will have to get rid of some furniture to get Caidan's crib and changing station in our room. But, I have stopped stressing about it (I was making myself ill!!) as we have a roof ove our head and we will cope for a few months. Eventually Caidan will have his room, I know that now,so I am feeling better about things.

Try and keep calm hon as you aint doing either of you any good. Things will turn out just fine, you willl get the move done and be settled and have your wee girl in your arms before you know it!!!

Good luck.


xxx


----------



## cs22

Hi everyone, How are you all? Its just really hit me how little time we have left before the July babies start arriving. I cant wait to meet baby Thomas :cloud9:. My mum went out the other day and said that she was going to buy a present for when baby arrives and she told me to wait in for it. So i did. Shocked when i seen what it was though. Ill attach a pic.

I love it and its already set up in the nursery (maybe a little early but i had to do it. Im a little impatient haha). My mums an absolute angel :cloud9:
I hope everyone is well and having a lovely easter xxx
:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Pamplona Cot Bed Beech.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pimplebum

aww thats lovely cs22 your not the only impatient one i got my cot bed set up last weekend hehehe:rofl: hope everyones having a happy easter and not making themselves ill on all the chocolate


----------



## cooney

Can I join? I posted in this thread back in the beginning of 2nd tri, but didn't get a response. I'm expecting a girl. =) July 12th


----------



## nikkip75

hi cooney:wave:

your due before me an im already here!!


----------



## kiki

cooney said:


> Can I join? I posted in this thread back in the beginning of 2nd tri, but didn't get a response. I'm expecting a girl. =) July 12th

Hey cooney! Welcome hon!! You are now on the list!!


xxx


----------



## cs22

cooney said:


> Can I join? I posted in this thread back in the beginning of 2nd tri, but didn't get a response. I'm expecting a girl. =) July 12th

Hi Cooney, welcome over, nice to see you again xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Just thought I'd let you all know... I bought my pram... he he!! It was in the sale at babies r us this weekend!

Okay so I really wanted the icandy apple special edition cause it was so stylist and girly and had a matching changing bag... it was just so gorgeous...anyway OH said he would feel stupid walking down the street pushing that pram (who gave them the right to help choose a pram anyway!!!:rofl:) Ever since I saw that pram nothing compared to it. My OH likes anything with three wheels and really sporty looking... I gave in girls... we ended up with a three wheeled pram, very robust but I have to say it did tick all the right boxes for both of us... well apart from it isn't girly and didn't have a matching changing bag:cry::rofl: Afterall I just need something to get me and LO from A to B... Managed to stick to my guns about the colour though... OH wanted lime green and I wanted black. The reason??? I don't want her clothes clashing with the colour of the pram!!!:blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Feel a bit better now I have got another big purchase out of the way... we also bought the matching carrycot, and the car seat that goes with it... and we saved £120 buying it this weekend!! Happy days! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

Tara
xx


----------



## Babydance

Aww thats fab hun!! Have you been test driving it round the house yet? Good saving too!!! :D

My DH thinks i'm mad we got ours 2 weeks ago and it was in the kitchen and i'd just randomly come through to the living room with it asking him what he fancied for tea etc lol very amusing lol xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Yep, test driven it loads! We have both had it up, down, put away, back out again. :-$ I even have had a teddy in it..:blush:
OH even said shall we test drive it round the park...eerrr...no! Can you imagine someone having a look in the pram and seeing a teddy... lmao! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I wonder, does every new mum go through this??? 

xx


----------



## Babydance

lol i was the opposite i wanted to take it out but everyone in our cul-de-sac knows im expecting and they'd all assume i'd had her lol DH said i was mad! xx


----------



## georgie1991

Heya :) can i join please :D 
Im team pink and due july 15th :)


xxxxx


----------



## cs22

Hi Georgie1991, welcome hun x


----------



## nikkip75

hi georgie :wave:

we are due on the same day :happydance:


----------



## kiki

georgie1991 said:


> Heya :) can i join please :D
> Im team pink and due july 15th :)
> 
> 
> xxxxx

List updated hon. Welcome!!!


xxx


----------



## curiosa

did you girls have a lovely Easter bank holiday weekend? :happydance:

I'm really glad to hear lots of men as laid back! I am the type of person who is quite organised and want everything done YESTERDAY, and it's really frustrating to not be able to do half the stuff myself (my hubby doesn't wnat me to lift anything or use ladders etc!!) it's driving me insane waiting for him to do stuff. :rofl:

Taranboo, which pram did you end up buying?
I am still waiting for ours to be delivered and I can't wait to play with it. This weekend we tried the car seat in the car. :cloud9:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls, how are we all?

I'm not to good. Real bad headache, been very faint all weekend. Tired as hell but otherwise okay!
xxxx


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> Hi girls, how are we all?
> 
> I'm not to good. Real bad headache, been very faint all weekend. Tired as hell but otherwise okay!
> xxxx

Aww, hon, hope you feel better soon. I was like that last weekend with a headache, seemed to last all weekend and made me feel crap. 

:hug:

xxx


----------



## cs22

*Hello everybody, How is everyone today ?*


----------



## Babydance

Hey CS22 i'm ok how about you? Getting clothes ready for work tommorrow, i really miss wearing my trackies when i have to go back into work! :( Oh well only 9 days left!!! :D really cant wait!! xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Hey CS22 i'm ok how about you? Getting clothes ready for work tommorrow, i really miss wearing my trackies when i have to go back into work! :( Oh well only 9 days left!!! :D really cant wait!! xx

Yay!! Only 9 days??? :happydance:

I am officially on Maternity Leave as of yesterday!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Hey CS22 i'm ok how about you? Getting clothes ready for work tommorrow, i really miss wearing my trackies when i have to go back into work! :( Oh well only 9 days left!!! :D really cant wait!! xx
> 
> Yay!! Only 9 days??? :happydance:
> 
> I am officially on Maternity Leave as of yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Woohoo! I really cant wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You know i am DYING for some chocolate right now but ive none in the house!!! xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Hey CS22 i'm ok how about you? Getting clothes ready for work tommorrow, i really miss wearing my trackies when i have to go back into work! :( Oh well only 9 days left!!! :D really cant wait!! xx
> 
> Yay!! Only 9 days??? :happydance:
> 
> I am officially on Maternity Leave as of yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! I really cant wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You know i am DYING for some chocolate right now but ive none in the house!!! xxxClick to expand...


Well, if you hadnt been such a pig last week you would have had some Easter Eggs in............

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Hey CS22 i'm ok how about you? Getting clothes ready for work tommorrow, i really miss wearing my trackies when i have to go back into work! :( Oh well only 9 days left!!! :D really cant wait!! xx
> 
> Yay!! Only 9 days??? :happydance:
> 
> I am officially on Maternity Leave as of yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! I really cant wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You know i am DYING for some chocolate right now but ive none in the house!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you hadnt been such a pig last week you would have had some Easter Eggs in............
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::cry::cry:

Yes i know :( the REALLY annoying thing is there is one in my desk at the office! :cry: xxx


----------



## kiki

You will just have to have it for breakfast tomorrow. It's allowed, you are pregnant!!


xxx


----------



## Taranboo

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Taranboo

curiosa said:


> did you girls have a lovely Easter bank holiday weekend? :happydance:
> 
> I'm really glad to hear lots of men as laid back! I am the type of person who is quite organised and want everything done YESTERDAY, and it's really frustrating to not be able to do half the stuff myself (my hubby doesn't wnat me to lift anything or use ladders etc!!) it's driving me insane waiting for him to do stuff. :rofl:
> 
> Taranboo, which pram did you end up buying?
> I am still waiting for ours to be delivered and I can't wait to play with it. This weekend we tried the car seat in the car. :cloud9:

We bought the Phil & Ted's sport... something... it's got three wheels I know that!!:rofl:

Been having a play again today.. he he!!

xx


----------



## Missy85

Welcome Cooney and Georgie!!!

Hope your headache is better babyblues!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Taranboo getting your pram :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I love wheeling mine around hehe

I roped hubby into cleaning the bathroom as in take everything out and starting again hehe We moved here about 3 years ago and everything was still how it was then! I cleaned but hadnt been gutted! So thats 1 room done just another 4 to go :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I want to live in the bathroom now :rofl: how sad!


----------



## Taranboo

Hi Alice,

Sounds to me like someone is nesting... aww go and take a long relaxing bath, bubbles, candles the lot... then get OH to clean bath afterwards...:rofl:

xx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

hehe can i be that cruel???? yes :rofl:


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> hehe can i be that cruel???? yes :rofl:

I'd be disappointed if you couldnt be that cruel!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## nikkip75

talkin about nesting i think i started about about 12 weeks!!

ive painted the living room TWICE, both times OH has gone to work and come home to a different coloured living room, ive painted the bottom half of our bedroom, i painted half the hall way OH done the high bits and made a right mess! every cupboard, drawer and wardrobe in the house has been cleared atleast 3 times and now i have stuff everywhere to do a carboot sale! an if its not the house its the garden im tidying up!

i really cant stop!!!

ive got my pram aswell, loola up but ive had a little go and put it all back in the box cos daisy my sticky 3 year old kept climbing into it, OH said why dont you just use it for her for now!! i said noooo wayyyyyy i want a nice clean pram thanks, daisys had 9 prams so shes had her fair share lol...


----------



## csmummu

HI all IM BACK!!!! 

i officially live here now! scary stuff.... i think im more nervous with this being my second and knowing how it all works from now LOL. I was thinking yesterday about the bleeding after birth and how unplesant that is lol sorry first timers :)

Ive just eaten my first easter egg of the year.... for breakfast DOH!

Im hopefully off to buy a new second hand 3 piece suite today ive had my eye on it since last week! 

hope mums and babies are doing well and relaxing after the bank hols :)


----------



## Missy85

Welcome csmummu!!

OMG did my back hurt last night!! I must of burnt at least a million calories cleaning that bathroom :rofl:

Gonna start the kitchen in a minute!

Do any of you feel like you grow over night? i have a tender belly and feel like little man has grown loads!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Missy85 said:


> Welcome csmummu!!
> 
> OMG did my back hurt last night!! I must of burnt at least a million calories cleaning that bathroom :rofl:
> 
> Gonna start the kitchen in a minute!
> 
> Do any of you feel like you grow over night? i have a tender belly and feel like little man has grown loads!!

I wish! I don't think Lily is EVER going to grow!! 

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Aquarius24

kiki said:


> https://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/hibeelady/JellyBabysig2copy-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Well my fellow Jelly Babies, welcome to our new home in the 3rd trimester!!
> 
> I have set this up a couple of days early so we all have a place to come to when we start to trickle over here this week.
> 
> Please check your due date is here/correct and that your bump colour is correct. If not,let me know and I will update it.
> 
> So, let's chat ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st
> 
> Happygirl
> Shinona
> DevotedMommy
> 
> 2nd
> 
> Missy85
> Kapow
> Babydance
> Taranboo
> 
> 3rd
> 
> CS22
> LadyJayne
> ShellyB
> Tiaenya
> 
> 4th
> 
> Kiki
> Wishingonastar
> 
> 5th
> 
> cerilou
> Loz
> Madhatter
> Stressederic
> Peanutsmommy
> 
> 6th
> 
> SJK
> Godivalocks
> Maybethistime
> Missy85
> Jazzy
> Jess_Smurf
> porkypig
> 
> 7th
> 
> Pimplebum
> 
> 8th
> 
> littlemansmum
> itsmelou1984  TWINS!!
> purple_socks
> jenwigan
> 
> 9th
> 
> BabyBlues2
> Jellybean2009
> Sam78
> Sookiefang
> 
> 
> 10th
> 
> Lanyloo
> please08
> Loopylew
> Soliloquise
> Tabbybartley
> Curiosa
> 
> 11th
> 
> A_Natasha
> Malingo
> 
> 12th
> 
> Strahberrie
> LittlePickle
> Cooney
> Peekers
> csmummu
> Saxogirl
> 
> 13th
> 
> 
> 14th
> 
> Angelofinnose
> Samah
> rowanmoon
> Flowers1
> 
> 15th
> 
> Jodie__x  baby Honey Rose born 26th March
> Starah
> Nikijones
> Nattyplus2
> Nikkip75
> Georgie1991
> 
> 16th
> 
> Honey08
> Shelley
> 
> 17th
> 
> Geogem
> Zwee
> Bekkiboo
> Aquarius24
> Canda
> NoClueMommy
> 
> 18th
> 
> Sarah+
> 
> 19th
> 
> saml1
> Rose19
> 
> 20th
> 
> Charlie&Bump
> baileysmom
> Merechick
> Jess
> Mindy
> XSAM
> Aidedhoney
> 
> 21st
> 
> Sakura
> 
> 22nd
> 
> Peanut78
> Caramel
> 
> 23rd
> 
> Twiglet
> Aurora
> Lalaland09
> Amslou
> 
> 24th
> 
> BabyBooties
> Littlelur
> LouLou2409
> XX~Lor~XX
> Natalie7
> 
> 25th
> 
> Whitelilly
> Pux
> Impulse
> Deestar03
> Bekkiboo
> 
> 26th
> 
> Trish1200
> Elliebank
> 
> 
> 27th
> 
> GracieLoulou
> helen0381
> Becstar
> adzuki
> Dizzynic
> Classicalover
> MissCherry15
> 
> 28th
> 
> Tigerlady
> Kookie
> marie_g
> 
> 29th
> 
> Babymad
> sezzlebum
> Lorien
> 
> 30th
> 
> chelle81
> Shazzy
> elley_baby248
> Ivoryapril
> 
> 31st
> 
> weebubbles
> Laura6 078
> Colesmom
> ttcArmyBrat


Hi Hun, im due 15th not 17th, and Im officially in third tri!! woop woop, lol xx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies - missy85, I know what you mean!! I am huge and this morning I went to the midwife (not my usual one) and she asked how many weeks I was - I replied and she said Oh, is it only 1?

Cheeky cow -I replied with yes - I just breed them big!! 

thing is its all front so its not like she was saying anything nasty about me, just made me realise that if a midwife thinks so, I must be big!!


----------



## cs22

*Hi everybody, how are you all? Ive just got back from my glucose tolerance test and it wasnt that bad at all, but the drink was vile eeewww. Kept repeating on me. Ill get my results back in a week. I was really nervous and it was fine. How is everyone today x*


----------



## LittlePickle

hello gorgeous pregnant ones! ;)
you all well today?
LP
xoxoxo
cs - hope the results come back okay! *crosses fingers*


----------



## cs22

LittlePickle said:


> hello gorgeous pregnant ones! ;)
> you all well today?
> LP
> xoxoxo
> cs - hope the results come back okay! *crosses fingers*

Hi, thank you. I hope they come back ok too x


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls! I have my GTT in 6days eeekk! 
The only good thing is that I get a scan on the same day hehe! YEY!
How are we all?
xxxx


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies! how are you all? I had the midwife today and was measuring 28 weeks yipee only 1 week short :happydance: when i went up at 24 weeks i was only measuring 20 weeks. 
Soph was so quiet this morning and i was really worried about her but boy is she jumping about now hehe could be the sweeties im chewing on!
Oh about the whole growing thing my belly feels huge today! i love it!! hehe it's sarting to feel tight now.. let the stretch marks begin lol oh and my baby railway line is appearing! hehe (aka the linea nigra?) 

xxxx


----------



## kiki

Hi ladies!!!

welcome csmummu, good to have you here!! Aquarius24, updated to 15th¬¬

cs22, hope your results are ok. Babydance, good news re your measurements!!! Littlepickle, I am glad you are here with us now and hope you are well!!! Hello to everyone else,hope you are well!!!

I had my mw appt today. Had blood in my urine so have to get anti biotics for a urine infection. At least it explains why I have been feeling off the last few days!! Everything else is ok, but still measuring ahead, 30 today. He is lying head down now, which I knew because I could feel him lying differently.

His heartbeat was strong and he was going mad trying to get away when my mw was trying to feel which way he was lying. Poor wee soul being poked and prodded!!!

xxx


----------



## Missy85

ooo cs22 im still waiting for my results but they did say if i didnt hear back by end of this week then everything is ok!

Dont worry babyblues! Not too bad the GTT test just the yucky drink!!

Glad to hear you are measuring bigger babydance :happydance:

Kiki sorry to hear you are on anti biotics but as you say at least you know why you have been feeling off! So here is to feeling better!

I have just been to pick up what i thought was just a changing mat and 2 baby sleeping bags and have come home with changing mat 3 baby sleeping bags and 2 bags of clothes upto 3 months!!! I actually recognised the woman from when we both went to Slimming World which is freaky!! But :happydance: for freecycle!!!!


----------



## csmummu

Freecycle is amazing!

I have my cot, baby bath, baby play mat with arch, changing unit with draws underneith, changing mat, 1 pack of napies. big bag of clothes. all i actually NEED is the cot mattarice! 

i go for my 3d scan on saturday has anyone else in the group been for one ?


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> Freecycle is amazing!
> 
> I have my cot, baby bath, baby play mat with arch, changing unit with draws underneith, changing mat, 1 pack of napies. big bag of clothes. all i actually NEED is the cot mattarice!
> 
> i go for my 3d scan on saturday has anyone else in the group been for one ?


I'm going for mine on Sunday!!! There are a few in the JJB's have been for one, Littlepickle being the most recent I think???? SJK had one too (not the happiest experience for her though, poor thing). I am sure they will let you know what it'slike.

Dunno about you, but I cant wait!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

oh oh i booked mine tonight!!! Its on the 25th .. next Saturday!!! :):D :happydance: xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hey ladies :D thought I'd pop in. 

I have everything I need now bar the cot and a hospital bag... :happydance: double figures tomorrow :D and only a week and a bit till I'll be officially joining you all over here :D 

I'm not allowed a 3D / 4D scan as they majorly freak OH out :rofl: 

Hope everyone is fine? =]


----------



## KimE

Hi ladies, thought I'd say hellooooooo although I'm not officially over here yet - I will be one of the last ones :cry:

We went for a private scan when hubby was back on R&R and they just switched straight into 3D which we weren't expecting as I was only 19 weeks - it was AMAZING :cloud9: (see my avatar to see how cute she looked) she was moving all over and she yawned and then kicked herself in the face and rubbed her head better afterwards!!! We have booked for another when hubby is due back off tour (as he misses all the normal scans) and hopefully she'll have more baby fat on her then :happydance:

Keep a seat warm for me and I'll keep invading until I'm officially over here :hugs:

TTFN xx


----------



## Missy85

AWW ttcArmyBrat very cute!!

Ive got 3d scan on friday YAYAYAY!!!


----------



## Babydance

Girlies, do you know if they can give a predicted weight at the 4d scans? xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

How are we all ladies? 

xxx


----------



## Laura0786

ttcArmyBrat said:


> Hi ladies, thought I'd say hellooooooo although I'm not officially over here yet - I will be one of the last ones :cry:
> 
> We went for a private scan when hubby was back on R&R and they just switched straight into 3D which we weren't expecting as I was only 19 weeks - it was AMAZING :cloud9: (see my avatar to see how cute she looked) she was moving all over and she yawned and then kicked herself in the face and rubbed her head better afterwards!!! We have booked for another when hubby is due back off tour (as he misses all the normal scans) and hopefully she'll have more baby fat on her then :happydance:
> 
> Keep a seat warm for me and I'll keep invading until I'm officially over here :hugs:
> 
> TTFN xx

Hey ttcArmyBrat, we're due on the same day! 
I was thinking about getting one of the the 4d scans, but still not sure I guess I still have a few weeks to decide. 

Can't wait to join you ladies over here soon, 

xx :hug: xx


----------



## Missy85

Im not sure if they can do a predicted weight, i may ask though...

At my 28 week scan bubs was about 2lbs but consultant said it can go 20%either way..


----------



## Missy85

it is obviously just a guideline, but just found this which is quite interesting, it tells you average weight of baby at different weeks 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fetaldevelopment/chart/


----------



## Babydance

Thanks hun thats a good guide! xxx


----------



## Babydance

38 weeks 19.61 inches 6.80 pounds 49.8 cm 3083 grams 
39 weeks 19.96 inches 7.25 pounds 50.7 cm 3288 grams 
40 weeks 20.16 inches 7.63 pounds 51.2 cm 3462 grams 
41 weeks 20.35 inches 7.93 pounds 51.7 cm 3597 grams 
42 weeks 20.28 inches 8.12 pounds 51.5 cm 3685 grams 
43 weeks 20.20 inches 8.19 pounds 51.3 cm 3717 grams 


How come the baby shrinks???


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: OOOOER... maybe not a good guide hehe 

Though i hope i dont get to 43 weeks to find out :rofl:


----------



## Babydance

hehe oh dear hope its a typo :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

OMG 43 weeks ... i went 3 days over with DD it was hell waiting for something to happen!

wow a lot of us going this week/end gonna be pictures over load! 

My hubby isnt coming to the scan because they freak him out too but its been booked for a month! and i need to know the sex of this baby! we have no names and hardly any clothes lol!


----------



## kiki

Big hey to Twiglet and the other ladies who havent officially joined us yet. Cant wait till u are all over here but make sure you keep popping over and chatting to us!!! Hope you are all keeping well!!

Lol!! There are gonna be so many pics at the weekend of all these bubs. I cant wait to see everyone's, and my little Caidan of course, although knowing him he'll be awkward just like daddy and probably hide his face!!!


xxx


----------



## curiosa

wow so many of you having extra scans! :happydance: I'm not having any anymore. I hope I can last that long til I see my little one.

I wanted to ak you girls about baby movements... do your babies have very active days and very quiet days too? I'm starting to get worried cause... she often is a VERY active little baby, moving about almost constantly. But like yesterday she didn't move much at all (only 2/3 times during the day) and even in the evening when she usually goes bonkers, she only moved when I called her. This morning was the same, she usually wakes ME up, but I had to lie there for ages calling her before she bothered to give me a couple of weak kicks... :sad1: is it normal?:shrug:
I was wondering whether I should call the midwife or something but i don't want to look like I'm being silly, cause usually when she has a couple of "slow" days then she comes back as lively as ever after that...
any suggestions?


----------



## geogem

Oh all of you are having extra scans!! I want one!! - We decided not to pay for a private one and spend the moeny on the other kids instead but I am soooo jealous!! Oh well will have a growth scan at 35 weeks!!

Soooo close to officially joining you all over here now!! (27 weeks on Friday!!) 

I'm getting really excited about getting my little man here now!! also quite scared that not everything will be ready!! ah well, not long til we find out now eh!!

Unless anyone of us do make it to 43 weeks!! ouch!! please not me!!


----------



## geogem

curiosa - try drinking some Lucozade to wake her up!! I had a few slow days last week and was getting a bit worried so I drank some lucozade and laid flat for an hour or so and little man came alive!! he was going nuts!! it was just the little bit of reassurance I needed and he went back to normal then!! 

Think he was just laid in a funny position so I couldnt feel them very well but the lucozade soon got him swapping round!!


----------



## LittlePickle

hello!!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO had GREAT news last night! Mr Pickle's cousin and her hubby (who we are very close to) are 12 weeks pregnant!!!!!
:yipee:

They came for dinner and when her hubby arrived after he finished work, we were sitting at the dining table, just chatting, and she said.. 'oh, we got this today' and placed a scan picture in front of me and Mr P....

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I can't believe it!!!


----------



## cs22

LittlePickle said:


> hello!!!!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOO had GREAT news last night! Mr Pickle's cousin and her hubby (who we are very close to) are 12 weeks pregnant!!!!!
> :yipee:
> 
> They came for dinner and when her hubby arrived after he finished work, we were sitting at the dining table, just chatting, and she said.. 'oh, we got this today' and placed a scan picture in front of me and Mr P....
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I can't believe it!!!

Aaaaw thats great news hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## geogem

OOOOOOOHHHHHH How lovely!! 

thats great news!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahhh my little one has quiet days too so I eat coco pops which she doesn't like and she starts bouncing and squishing me...lovely. 

Aww thats great news :D 

Double digits today and only a week till I'm over here, exciting times :D


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh my ladies I've just realised I'm nearlly in the 70+days...EEK!! Why does time fly?

How are we all? Aww Lily has real quiet days but I just put some Micheal Jackson on and she's wide awake!!
xxx


----------



## curiosa

it's so lovely to hear about friends' and family's pregnancies, isn't it? :) It always puts me in a good mood!

thanks girls I shall try sugars and loud music and see what this little lady starts dancing!


----------



## kiki

Aww, Littlepickle, that's lovely news!!!! :happydance:

Caidan has his quiet days too, but I have started to recognise them. 

It's funny how even at this stage they have their littrle quirks,like not liking Coco Pops!!!!!!! Lol Twiglet! And congrats on the double digits!!! 

I have found that as soon as I sit down in 'my chair' and relax, it's like he knows exactly where he is, at home, in the favourite chair and he starts going mad like he is really pleased he is home. It happens EVERY time, it's so funny!!

Only 80 days to go!!! Eeek!!

xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

I'm glad you're all in good spirits today - Curiosa - I second the sugar advice! mmmm chops likes his chocolate chip, butter brioche rolls!! okay okay, mummy likes them! ;)


----------



## Missy85

Great news Little Pickle!! :happydance:

My little man had a quiet day yesterday and i put it down to i was busy cleaning and motion kept him asleep, whereas today he is back to normal definatley try sugar and my favourite dancing around and a few prods if anything hehe

2 more sleeps till scan wooohooo

We completed the kitchen clearout yesterday took all day!!! but we now have a lovely kitchen and bathroom hehe just need to make sure visitors stay in those designated rooms until rest done :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cs22

Hi everyone, If i eat skittles or chocolate baby moves so much its unbelievable. I think he likes them :munch:
I just had to share this because it was so cute when he did it. I babysat for my mum last night and OH was in our house. He rang me up just after 8pm when he got out of work and asked me how i was. Then he started singing to me down the phone. He seranaded me over the phone. Hes so sweet. :serenade:, We were in the hospital the other day for my GTT test and me and OH saw a newborn baby. He was gorgeous. My OH stood behind me and gave me a hug and stuck his head on my shoulder and said. That is going to be us soon. Mummy Daddy and our Baby. A little family. :cloud9:


----------



## curiosa

ladies, it worked, it worked! :yipee:

I had lunch and drank some coke then lied down on the couch to watch Neighbours and the little one started moving like mad - you can tell she's a girl, she likes Neighbours! :rofl: She also seems to like Jackson5, which I'm listening to now. :dance:


----------



## Twiglet

Yay glad it worked and little one started wriggling around :D 

I love they have little quirks already, Caitlyn will only kick for me, Liam or my mum...other than that if you put your hand on my belly she will be still, even if she's awake! As soon as the hand moves she'll wiggle away again.


----------



## geogem

cs22 - that is soooo cute!! bless them - they can be lovely cant they!! 

curiosa - glad it worked, makes you feel soo much better doesnt it?

glad everything seems to be going well!! I am really tired today, think its coz I have had 2 weeks off work and now on my 2nd day back it is killing me!! Oh well only 40 working days left!! doesnt sound long but I have took out all amy days off including bank holidays so its actually 8 weeks 2 days til i finish!! woo hoo!!


----------



## cs22

HI, just a question. I know its a long shot but ill ask anyway its about Liverpool Womens Hospital? Does anyone know people who have given birth there? What are there experiences there? Thanks


----------



## csmummu

Sorry i dont know anythign about liverpool womens hospital.

my charlie has been quite quiet the last 3days but ive felt a few movemnts so maybe the babies are all growing a bit more :D


----------



## Babydance

Soph amazed the midwife at the hospital on Friday by moving 30-35 (little clicker counted them) in 20 mins lol She wonders why i dont sleep! but she didnt move atall yesterday cold water etc wouldnt work!! i was so scared but SO pleased i had my doppler and all was ok but i must say boy have i grown!! i just had a cornetto (mmmmm) ... she is NOT amused my belly is flying about all over the place! hehe xx


----------



## Missy85

cs22 my two SIL's gave birth there.. id say they have great facilities but think they are understaffed like everywhere else to be honest...


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well today. I feel better for having had some anti biotics for the urine infection, dont have the pain in the bladder area I had been having since Sunday. Caidan however seems to think it's a good idea to see just how far he can push mummy by headbutting and/or kicking her really hard at least 20 times an hour EVERY hour. I kid you not, yesterday, I got not a moments respite from him, to the point that at 8pm I jumped up and screamed 'THAT'S IT I HAVE HAD ENOUGH. STOP IT NOW OR IT'S JAGGY NAPPIES FOR YOU!!!'

Funnily enough he calmed down a little after that!!!!

xxx


----------



## honey08

:yipee: im here finally !!! :dance:


----------



## kiki

honey08 said:


> :yipee: im here finally !!! :dance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Welcome!!!! 

xxx


----------



## csmummu

its a great feeling isnt it honey!! :)


----------



## nikkip75

cs22 said:


> HI, just a question. I know its a long shot but ill ask anyway its about Liverpool Womens Hospital? Does anyone know people who have given birth there? What are there experiences there? Thanks

i had my first dd at the womens, but that was 13 years ago!

i cant really say i had a GREAT experience there as i had an emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia but i would say i was well looked after before and after as was my dd...


----------



## curiosa

kiki said:


> I kid you not, yesterday, I got not a moments respite from him, to the point that at 8pm I jumped up and screamed 'THAT'S IT I HAVE HAD ENOUGH. STOP IT NOW OR IT'S JAGGY NAPPIES FOR YOU!!!'

:rofl: thank god he calmed down after that! 

I often get peed off with my little one in there, when she gets too feisty! altho half the time she doesn't listen to me and just keeps going on, especially in the middle of the night!

In fact last night she was samba-dancing until the wee hours and this morning she starting doing some building-work or something in there. she was a realy busy little person. :rofl:

hi Honey, nice to see you in 3rd Tri!! :happydance:


----------



## Aquarius24

georgie1991 said:


> Heya :) can i join please :D
> Im team pink and due july 15th :)
> 
> 
> xxxxx

Hey hun, you are due same day as me! Team pink too xx:hug:


----------



## Aquarius24

curiosa said:


> wow so many of you having extra scans! :happydance: I'm not having any anymore. I hope I can last that long til I see my little one.
> 
> I wanted to ak you girls about baby movements... do your babies have very active days and very quiet days too? I'm starting to get worried cause... she often is a VERY active little baby, moving about almost constantly. But like yesterday she didn't move much at all (only 2/3 times during the day) and even in the evening when she usually goes bonkers, she only moved when I called her. This morning was the same, she usually wakes ME up, but I had to lie there for ages calling her before she bothered to give me a couple of weak kicks... :sad1: is it normal?:shrug:
> I was wondering whether I should call the midwife or something but i don't want to look like I'm being silly, cause usually when she has a couple of "slow" days then she comes back as lively as ever after that...
> any suggestions?


Hi Hun

Its so hard not to worry, I have had days like this too. Personally I would go to see midwife or hospital if you are getting worked up about it, you won't look silly and its best to get checked out. Its for your own peace of mind! try drinking something really cold like coke and lying down too, this usually brings on a mad spurt!

xx


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> In fact last night she was samba-dancing until the wee hours and this morning she starting doing some building-work or something in there. she was a realy busy little person. :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Samemka

Not long now til I can come over YAAAAAY!!!


----------



## kiki

saml1 said:


> Not long now til I can come over YAAAAAY!!!

Not long at all hon. Besides, everyone comes over here a couple of days early, so you could come in anytime from now!!!!


xxx


----------



## geogem

well I'm gonna come in properly then - 3rd tri tomorrow!!


----------



## orange-sox

Just thought I'd pop in and check on all my July Girls :D

Good luck to you all, I can't believe it's third tri time... not long to go now!!!

Will keeping popping back to check on you :hugs:


----------



## cs22

orange-sox said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and check on all my July Girls :D
> 
> Good luck to you all, I can't believe it's third tri time... not long to go now!!!
> 
> Will keeping popping back to check on you :hugs:


Aaawww thats lovely, thank you x


----------



## honey08

orange-sox said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and check on all my July Girls :D
> 
> Good luck to you all, I can't believe it's third tri time... not long to go now!!!
> 
> Will keeping popping back to check on you :hugs:



:hugs:


----------



## cs22

Honey08 just have to say youre scan pic is gorgeous.


----------



## Missy85

awww orange-sox!

OMG i got up at 1 today hahaha needed a lie in after all the cleaning and travelling about... anyway thought I would bake a cake in my clean kitchen hehe but havent got some of the bits i need :cry: im gutted lol


----------



## Babydance

orange-sox said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and check on all my July Girls :D
> 
> Good luck to you all, I can't believe it's third tri time... not long to go now!!!
> 
> Will keeping popping back to check on you :hugs:

Hello sweetie how are you? What have you been doing with yourself lately? Nice to see you xxx :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## kiki

orange-sox said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and check on all my July Girls :D
> 
> Good luck to you all, I can't believe it's third tri time... not long to go now!!!
> 
> Will keeping popping back to check on you :hugs:

Hey sweet lady, thank you. How are you? It's really great to hear from you. I hope you are doing as well as can be expected. You will always be one of us July girls sweetheart :hug: :hug:

xxx


----------



## soliloquise

just popping in to say hello.. i am coming up tp 28 weeks now. health is still very bad with fibro and spd and am on morphine still. no abnormalities with the baby tho thank god.still trying to get my care sorted.. the social workers are crap !ob cons. wants me to have a caesarean but i will not go for that unless i have to. lots of stress but i have got this far...it is all on my blog if you want to be really bored.
hope everyone else is holding up. sorry i havent been on much but things have been baddddd


----------



## kiki

soliloquise said:


> just popping in to say hello.. i am coming up tp 28 weeks now. health is still very bad with fibro and spd and am on morphine still. no abnormalities with the baby tho thank god.still trying to get my care sorted.. the social workers are crap !ob cons. wants me to have a caesarean but i will not go for that unless i have to. lots of stress but i have got this far...it is all on my blog if you want to be really bored.
> hope everyone else is holding up. sorry i havent been on much but things have been baddddd


Oh, sweetie, I hope things improve for you soon. At least baby is doing fine which is the main thing, if only mummy could be a little more healthy though eh?? 

Make sure you keep in touch with us hon, we are here whenever you need a moan,rant or just a chat.

Take care

xxx


----------



## geogem

soliloquise said:


> just popping in to say hello.. i am coming up tp 28 weeks now. health is still very bad with fibro and spd and am on morphine still. no abnormalities with the baby tho thank god.still trying to get my care sorted.. the social workers are crap !ob cons. wants me to have a caesarean but i will not go for that unless i have to. lots of stress but i have got this far...it is all on my blog if you want to be really bored.
> hope everyone else is holding up. sorry i havent been on much but things have been baddddd

HI there hun - I was only asking about you the other week? was womdering how you were doing?

glad to hear baby is doing weel and all is okay. I know its hard with what you are going through but it'll be worth it!! 
xx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies I'm officially here!!

Yay!!


----------



## jenwigan

yey welcome geogem :D feels good to be over here  hows all you girls doing today??
im really fed up soon as i hit 27 weeks that day the morning sickness came back had it every day now ... i know they say it can return in 3rd tri but seriously as soon as u hit 3rd tri :( :( really fed up of it now, but everyday brings me closer to meeting LO horay atleast theres something to be happy about  xx


----------



## geogem

Oh no Jenwigan - poor you!! I never got m/s in 1st trimester so cant imagine how bad that is!!


----------



## amslou

I've been feeling a bit sicky recently too. Not been sick yet but nearly on occasion. its not good is it especially when mine didnt stop from 1st tri until 21 weeks.


----------



## Twiglet

I feel sicky some days and fine others...but the heartburn I get everyday without fail :hissy: 

Yay to officially being over in third tri Gem, only 6 days for meeeeee :D


----------



## jenwigan

its horrible... mine didnt stop until i where 19 weeks so iv ad 8 weeks rest :( :( i hate being sik :( xx


----------



## kiki

Hey geogem!! Welcome!!!

Sorry you ladies arent feeling to good with m/s. It's horrid to get it at this stage especially when you havent had much respite from it.

Still, like we keep saying, we are nearly there. Not long till we have our LO's.

I wonder (apart from the lovely jodie_x) who will be the first to have theirs???


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello thats me here as well.......give or take a day or 3 lol

Hope everyones feeling well xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Hello thats me here as well.......give or take a day or 3 lol
> 
> Hope everyones feeling well xxx

Hey hon!!! Welcome!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

YAY!!!! 3D SCANS TOMORROW!!!!! we gonna see lots of july babes tomorrow night :D so ecited about not being on team yellow any more (sorry team yellow ladies its just not for me :) ) 

I feel so so so sorry for those being sick again!! i'd take heartburn over sickness anyday of the week!


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> YAY!!!! 3D SCANS TOMORROW!!!!! we gonna see lots of july babes tomorrow night :D so ecited about not being on team yellow any more (sorry team yellow ladies its just not for me :) )
> 
> I feel so so so sorry for those being sick again!! i'd take heartburn over sickness anyday of the week!


Good luck tomorrow hon, you will love it!!! I have mine Sunday afternoon. Someone had one today did they not?? 

Cant wait to see everyones pics!!!!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

LOL were all getting read to leave with mummy being on B&B lol.... and daddy said to DD do you know what your doing today? she said going to see baby. you coming too ? he said no (he doesnt like the look of them so ive got him working hard on house work LOL ) Caitlin asked why you not like baby? 

Too funny! daddy had to defend himself pretty quickly! i think she believed him lol.


----------



## jenwigan

aww bless her  my OH doesnt like them either so hes got his chores to do... gud luk 4 it today hun. iv got mine next saturday keep dreaming there gunna tell me shes a boy n my 20 week scan was wrong :O that would be shocking as weve got all gurlie things for her now xx


----------



## kiki

Lol!! My mum is the same, the thought of seeing him on a 4D scan is freaking her out, but bless her she is going along with us anyway. My MIL is a bit less freaked but still a wee bit unsure, but will be there. As for me, DF and DD, we cant wait!!!!


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh you lucky ladies :D cant wait to see all the piccies after you've had them :D 

It was so hard to sleep last night! I slept from 12 - 3 then was awake till 3:30...then slept till 4:30 and was awake till 9! Liam of course got all of the blame :D


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Ahh you lucky ladies :D cant wait to see all the piccies after you've had them :D
> 
> It was so hard to sleep last night! I slept from 12 - 3 then was awake till 3:30...then slept till 4:30 and was awake till 9! Liam of course got all of the blame :D

Sleep??? What's that??? 

I personally cant wait till Caidan is born so that I can get some!!!! That's how little I sleep thanks to the amount of times I am up to pee of a night!!!!

Funny, I blame Paul for it too!!!

Hope you are well apart from that hon. Looking forward to you coming over 'officially' next week!!!


xxx


----------



## samah

Hello lovely July mummies!!

Ive shown up here a bit late, but was travelling and not accessing the net as much. 
being in the third trimester is exciting and scary all at once!

I had a bit of a scare a week or so ago when the braxton hicks contractions became reeeally frequent and i posted on some the forums as well ( a few of ull may have replied as well) thankfully my scan showed a normal cervical length with the cervical mouth closed, and baby boy was moving around normally, so that was a relief! The contractions eased up with plenty of rest, and Im back to work now.

Btw, Im team blue and really excited, but have not bought a single thing yet!! my mum is quite superstitious and feels quite strongly about waiting to buy till the last few weeks. Hope I have enough time and he doesnt come along early!


----------



## kiki

samah said:


> Hello lovely July mummies!!
> 
> Ive shown up here a bit late, but was travelling and not accessing the net as much.
> being in the third trimester is exciting and scary all at once!
> 
> I had a bit of a scare a week or so ago when the braxton hicks contractions became reeeally frequent and i posted on some the forums as well ( a few of ull may have replied as well) thankfully my scan showed a normal cervical length with the cervical mouth closed, and baby boy was moving around normally, so that was a relief! The contractions eased up with plenty of rest, and Im back to work now.
> 
> Btw, Im team blue and really excited, but have not bought a single thing yet!! my mum is quite superstitious and feels quite strongly about waiting to buy till the last few weeks. Hope I have enough time and he doesnt come along early!


Hi hon. Welcome. So glad things are going well now, that must have been a scare for you. Hope all goes wel from now on for you.

Have updated you to Team Blue!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh yes I am so excited to be over! Next thursday. 
Hehehe its just natural to blame the other halfs I feel ;) they need something blamed on them :rofl:


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Ahh yes I am so excited to be over! Next thursday.
> Hehehe its just natural to blame the other halfs I feel ;) they need something blamed on them :rofl:


You are damn right hon!!! My favourite thing to say to Paul is 'I didnt say it was your fault, I said I am blaming you!'

Lol!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Am i counting right... there are 116 July mummies?!!! xx


----------



## jenwigan

:O 116 my god thats allot of us  not long now gurls.... really gutted jus av cancel me 3d/4d scan which was next sat my OH has to work but told im es not missing it. just have wait an see wat other days times they have:(:( xx


----------



## Babydance

jenwigan said:


> :O 116 my god thats allot of us  not long now gurls.... really gutted jus av cancel me 3d/4d scan which was next sat my OH has to work but told im es not missing it. just have wait an see wat other days times they have:(:( xx

Aw hunny thats poop! :hugs: I've got mine next Saturday and i might have to cancel aswell cos they have grounded alot of the choppers at Aberdeen so DH might not be able to get home! Unless he decides he fancies a swim lol! xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi all you gorgeous JJB's,

Sorry I have not posted for ages but have been popping on to keep up with you all.
Welcome to all of you who have come over from the 2nd tri... it really is a different world over here. We are just one step away from our LO's birthday. It is both scary and exciting at the same time and for me personally am glad I am sharing it with all you other JJB's.

Well, to fill you in, I have still not moved house yet. It may be another 4-5 weeks before we move now..argh! I WANT TO MOVE NOW :hissy: before I am too big and will have to be put on the removal van along with my furniture...:rofl: I'm already struggling getting off the sofa!:rofl:

I went to my parent class (anti natal) on Wednesday night. It was all about breastfeeding and really informative. My OH was impressed too... he said he didn't think there was so much to know and now understands how demanding it can be. To be honest, neither did I...! I am so glad we went and I am totally prepared now.

I have to say that anti natal, parent classes (whatever they call them now) have had some negative reviews on here but I have to say that I have really enjoyed going to mine and with my OH too. I feel they have totally prepared me for the next few months ahead. So, if you are unsure about going, I'd def say... give them a go. I have really enjoyed mine. 

Take care all of you.

Tara
xx


----------



## Babydance

I still havent even got any information on the classes my midwife sucks and doesnt talk to me about anything and i dont know what to do! :( xx


----------



## Taranboo

My information about the classes were in my anti natal notes. I had to ring the coordinator at my local hospital to get booked on to them.

xx


----------



## csmummu

WOW 116? seriously?

here is the link to my post about the scan today :) was really pleased with it :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/122953-27w-6d-3d-scan-im-team.html#post1943997


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> WOW 116? seriously?
> 
> here is the link to my post about the scan today :) was really pleased with it :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/122953-27w-6d-3d-scan-im-team.html#post1943997




Yayyyyyy!!!!! Congrats hon. That's fantastic. Im not going let slip on the Team in this post, that's your call to do, but click on the link folks!!!

Your pics are amazing.


Cant wait till this afternoon to see Caidan!!

xxx


----------



## jenwigan

:O:O congratulations on finding out hun really good pictures there, ill not let it slip either. congratulations to our 2nd july mummy lisa2323 hope LO is doing strong. i havnt been given anything about the classes either think am guna ask wen am next there. hows evryone feeling today?? xxx


----------



## kiki

yep jen, let's hope that Lisa' s little girl fights hard and does as well as Jodie's Honey Rose. How spooky that they were BOTH due on 15th July!!!! 

Willing both little girls to be strong and keep fighting

Both Lisa and Jodie are in our thoughts.


xxx


----------



## jenwigan

:O really how is jodies LO doing?? not heard an update from them for a while... all are in my thoughts.. wunder whus gunna be next  xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. Had my 28week scan today...! Lily is 3lbs, with 7oz either way. 

I have made a thread with a picture in so you can all look on there if you like!!

xxxx


----------



## cs22

Aawww Babyblues2 lovely scan pic xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Thank you! She was EVER so naughty and kept kicking the doopler!

You could see her feet going mad! TUT TUT!! haha!


----------



## Babydance

I just fancied a rant, at work the girl who i sit opposite came back from a 2 week holiday. Facillities had used a socket under her desk for my fan (our work doesnt have air con yet and the building is made of glass!?!!!!?) So anyway got to the point where i was feeling a bit faint so went to put my fan on and nothing.. she had unplugged it and plugged in her big calculator thingy and she watched as me and 3 other people tried to position another fan a desk or 2 behind me to aim for me. She point blank refused to help! The worst bit was she was on her lunch!!! She wasnt even going to be using the calculator for the next 50 mins.. after all that she didnt even use the damn thing!! So i sat sweltering for a calculator she never used. She just sat with her nose in the air ignoring us struggling and me keeling over!! GGrrrrrr!!!! 
Only thing that made me keep my mouth shut was THIS IS MY LAST WEEK AT WORK!!!! hehe xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> I just fancied a rant, at work the girl who i sit opposite came back from a 2 week holiday. Facillities had used a socket under her desk for my fan (our work doesnt have air con yet and the building is made of glass!?!!!!?) So anyway got to the point where i was feeling a bit faint so went to put my fan on and nothing.. she had unplugged it and plugged in her big calculator thingy and she watched as me and 3 other people tried to position another fan a desk or 2 behind me to aim for me. She point blank refused to help! The worst bit was she was on her lunch!!! She wasnt even going to be using the calculator for the next 50 mins.. after all that she didnt even use the damn thing!! So i sat sweltering for a calculator she never used. She just sat with her nose in the air ignoring us struggling and me keeling over!! GGrrrrrr!!!!
> Only thing that made me keep my mouth shut was THIS IS MY LAST WEEK AT WORK!!!! hehe xxx


What a first class bitch!!!! On your last day, spill your tea over her calculator 'by mistake'. 

Last week eh??? Maternity leave is fab!!! I am loving it :happydance:

xxx


----------



## adzuki

heh heh - I just have one word for her - KARMA. 

Hope you survive the week!!! 

;)
A


----------



## Babydance

HAHA loving the tea idea!! hehe She's an odd character anyhoo!! I've also come home bang on 2pm to wait for a 2nd time delivery due just after 2pm ...... yup it is now 15.41!!! ggrrrr oh how crap lol Soph been really active though so i'm feeling happy about that.. she's really not a fan of cornettos though and i keep eating them to keep cool lol 
I cant wait for my maternity leave and also i know a kitty has been going round to get me some baby things!! hehehe :happydance: I'm taking in loads of cakes on Friday too yum yum.. if i dont eat them all on Thursday night!! :blush:
xxxx


----------



## geogem

Will you stop it girls!! I have another 8 weeks at work yet!! I cant wait til my maternity leave and your all making me jealous!! 
I must agree with you tho babydance - she sounds a bitch!! 

Oh dear I am soooo bored today, work is not busy at all - got nothing to do and when the sun is shining outside its really depressing to be sat in an office if your not busy!!

oh well, will hopefully have the summer to relax in the garden!!


----------



## cs22

Hi all,
Babydance that woman sounds like a :witch: 
Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Aidedhoney

I still have another 10wks at work!!!!!!!!!

I would accidently forget to give the calculator lady a cake!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## cs22

Im starting to feel like ive got years till my baby arrives. COME ON JULY HURRY UP. Sorry i feel like ive been pregnant forever. I want to meet baby :hissy:
Sorry im just really impatient :baby:


----------



## csmummu

OMG what a cow with the calculator... can you take it on matt leave with you  accidently put it with your prezzies LOL please do it or hide it in another part of the office... its got to be worth bending over for! :D

lol im evil!


----------



## Babydance

csmummu said:


> OMG what a cow with the calculator... can you take it on matt leave with you  accidently put it with your prezzies LOL please do it or hide it in another part of the office... its got to be worth bending over for! :D
> 
> lol im evil!

HAHAHA oh that'd be SO funny!! I might hide it in my drawer before i leave! hehehe Oh you lot are bad! hehe :muaha::rofl:


----------



## Taranboo

Babydance you are good. I think I would have had a right :hissy: fit with calculator woman. I have had no patience what so ever whilst I have been pregnant.
I'll tell you about one of my 'fits'....:blush:

I live opposite a park and on nice days, every man and his dog, park down the road. A couple of weeks ago I had been shopping and couldn't find anywhere to park down my road. I turned the car round and was going back up the road when I saw someone coming out of a spot. I pulled over to let her come past me and someone who had just turned into my road, pulled into the spot the other car had just pulled out of. I was that mad I pulled up alongside him and screamed at him...' I can't even park outside my own house!'

Anyway a couple of mins later I managed to park and I grabbed some of my shopping and as I am walking down the road I am... not exactly shouting... but raising my voice a little chunnering about how a pregnant woman can't even park outside her own house and take her shoppin in (I am at present in a top floor apartment and there is no lift!) The guy who had parked IN MY SPOT was walking through the park and looking rather sheepishly at me and a builder who had come out to his van just put his head down and tried to look busy.

When I got in the house I just burst out crying and was that way all afternoon until OH came home.:cry: I think it was cause it was so out of character and I was exhausted and frustrated...:blush: OH just put his arm round me... laughed and said 'darling it's your pregnancy hormones, don't worry about it' 

Well, ever since that day... maybe it just luck/ coincidence... but there has always been a parking space for me... :blush:

Tara

x


----------



## Babydance

Taranboo said:


> Babydance you are good. I think I would have had a right :hissy: fit with calculator woman. I have had no patience what so ever whilst I have been pregnant.
> I'll tell you about one of my 'fits'....:blush:
> 
> I live opposite a park and on nice days, every man and his dog, park down the road. A couple of weeks ago I had been shopping and couldn't find anywhere to park down my road. I turned the car round and was going back up the road when I saw someone coming out of a spot. I pulled over to let her come past me and someone who had just turned into my road, pulled into the spot the other car had just pulled out of. I was that mad I pulled up alongside him and screamed at him...' I can't even park outside my own house!'
> 
> Anyway a couple of mins later I managed to park and I grabbed some of my shopping and as I am walking down the road I am... not exactly shouting... but raising my voice a little chunnering about how a pregnant woman can't even park outside her own house and take her shoppin in (I am at present in a top floor apartment and there is no lift!) The guy who had parked IN MY SPOT was walking through the park and looking rather sheepishly at me and a builder who had come out to his van just put his head down and tried to look busy.
> 
> When I got in the house I just burst out crying and was that way all afternoon until OH came home.:cry: I think it was cause it was so out of character and I was exhausted and frustrated...:blush: OH just put his arm round me... laughed and said 'darling it's your pregnancy hormones, don't worry about it'
> 
> Well, ever since that day... maybe it just luck/ coincidence... but there has always been a parking space for me... :blush:
> 
> Tara
> 
> x


Awww hunny!! Are youok now?

I thought i'd be alot more confrontational when pregnant as normally i would have said something to calculator lady but since i became preganant i'm alot more sheepish and then i just cry lol i'll come home and cry.

I've felt so down all night because i was watching Zoo Babies earlier and a little lion cub that the park guys had looked after since birth was being taken to France to "spread his seed" and i was so sad for them and the little lion!! :( xx


----------



## Taranboo

Yes thanks hun, I am ok. I just think my hormones are completely off the scale. 
The programme about the lions would make me cry too...
:hugs:
Tara
xx


----------



## csmummu

Sooooo whats everyone doing today? Were off to the beach :D


----------



## geogem

show off!! - I am at work!!


----------



## kiki

I'm just chilling whilst DD is at School and fiance is at work. I love maternity leave!!!


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am at work at 12.....till 5.........raining here after a whole wk of sunny weather


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> I am at work at 12.....till 5.........raining here after a whole wk of sunny weather

Whereabouts in Scotland are you hon??

xxx


----------



## Taranboo

I am supposed to be doing the accounts... got side tracked on here :rofl:
I have a huge pile of ironing (hate ironing) and it's gorgeous outside... need to do some shopping too...:dohh:
Best get going then... you lovely JJB's have a great day...

Tara
xx


----------



## shinona

kiki said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> I am at work at 12.....till 5.........raining here after a whole wk of sunny weather
> 
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you hon??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Another Scottish July mummy!!


----------



## shinona

Oh and I'm at work too. Boo! I don't finish up til 7 weeks on Friday.


----------



## kiki

shinona said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> I am at work at 12.....till 5.........raining here after a whole wk of sunny weather
> 
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you hon??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Another Scottish July mummy!!Click to expand...

Was the weather pretty miserabable up here in October? Or was the telly just crap?? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello my lovely JJB. How are we all today??


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> Hello my lovely JJB. How are we all today??



Hey hon!!! I've been feeling a bit weird today, had the runs (TMI- SORRY) 3 times this morning, feel a bit queasy tbh. Keep getting a pain every couple of minutes, like period pain, only lasts for 30 seconds or so. It's prob BH but I didnt think they were suposed to hurt?? Either that or it's Caidan trying to get comfy. He is a bit active today.

Sorry, moan over!!!!

How's you? Congrats on the GTT result!!

xxx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Hello every1! i made it over to 3rd tri at last! 
yay:happydance:


----------



## kiki

Charlie&Bump said:


> Hello every1! i made it over to 3rd tri at last!
> yay:happydance:

Congrats hon!!! Great to have you with us again!


xxx


----------



## amslou

Wont be too long now before the august mums are coming over. wont that be scary!


----------



## Twiglet

Hello everyone! Only 2 days till I come over to this scary place :|

Have got an awfully stretchy feeling under my bump today...boo not fun :( and my housemate is home all day urgh! All of this equals a grumpybum meeeeeee...I do plan to have a day where I dont moan this week ;)


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Hello everyone! Only 2 days till I come over to this scary place :|
> 
> Have got an awfully stretchy feeling under my bump today...boo not fun :( and my housemate is home all day urgh! All of this equals a grumpybum meeeeeee...I do plan to have a day where I dont moan this week ;)

Lol!!! Poor you!

You do know that most of us came over to 3rd a couple of days early???? No one minds at all and it's not scary at all, I promise you!!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah, its got to the point now where I read the threads on second tri and none of them really apply...so might make the jump. It just means accepting that its nearly here :rofl: is all. 

Ohh I moved up a box toooooooo :happydance: there a bit of happiness in my day hehe.


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Yeah, its got to the point now where I read the threads on second tri and none of them really apply...so might make the jump. It just means accepting that its nearly here :rofl: is all.
> 
> Ohh I moved up a box toooooooo :happydance: there a bit of happiness in my day hehe.

There you go, you moved up a box, it's time to get over here permanently!!!

I think that's why we move over slightly early as 2nd tri suddenly seems irrelevant to us at around 26 weeks, I think.

Get your goodbye and hello threads done and park yer bum in here!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kiki

amslou said:


> Wont be too long now before the august mums are coming over. wont that be scary!


Eeek!!! Now that IS scary. They will be starting to come over in a week or so, if not before!!!!

Then we wont be the 'new kids on the block!!'

xxx


----------



## geogem

amslou said:


> Wont be too long now before the august mums are coming over. wont that be scary!

What will be really scary is when there is a Jan 2010 thread started!! it shouldnt be long now!! 

Cant wait for MW on friday - sad i know but seems like ages since I last saw her even tho its only 3 weeks ago!! Also got my GTT test on Saturday - yay for blood tests - mergh!!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I love that reasoning! :D I'll get them done and dusted today :happydance:

August mummies soon too, now that is scary...its when september mummies start coming over it gets especially scary...as thats when its veryvery close.


----------



## kiki

Imagine how the June mummies are starting to feel now. They will be panicking when the August mummies start trickling over!!!!


xxx


----------



## geogem

kiki said:


> Imagine how the June mummies are starting to feel now. They will be panicking when the August mummies start trickling over!!!!
> 
> 
> xxx

Yeah too right - think i'll start getting a bit nervous when august come over!!


----------



## babycakes76

Hi all xx thought i join you a couple of day s early.....

Can't believe i am in 3rd trim already!!

Please add my due date to 23rd July xx

Oh mine is a yellow bump xx


----------



## kiki

babycakes76 said:


> Hi all xx thought i join you a couple of day s early.....
> 
> Can't believe i am in 3rd trim already!!
> 
> Please add my due date to 23rd July xx
> 
> Oh mine is a yellow bump xx

Added hon!!! Welcome!!

xxx


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Kiki, so nice to find this thread here! I am already on the list you made for 22nd July, my bump is blue!

So pleased to be reaching the last leg of the journey and prospect of meeting LO soon :cloud9:

xx


----------



## kiki

Peanut78 said:


> Hi Kiki, so nice to find this thread here! I am already on the list you made for 22nd July, my bump is blue!
> 
> So pleased to be reaching the last leg of the journey and prospect of meeting LO soon :cloud9:
> 
> xx


Hey hon!!! Welcome over, great to have you here now!!! Updated you to Team Blue!

Hope you are doing well?

xxx


----------



## jenwigan

yey more july mummies are over :) well all be here soon :) cant believe how tired ive been getting recently. got my diebetis test in the morning :( then my 3d/4d scan a week on sat managed to re-book it yey hows everyone doing today?? xx


----------



## amie-leigh

Can I Join July Mummys Please I'm Due 16th July With A Pink Bump :happydance:

Luv x


----------



## Babydance

jenwigan said:


> yey more july mummies are over :) well all be here soon :) cant believe how tired ive been getting recently. got my diebetis test in the morning :( then my 3d/4d scan a week on sat managed to re-book it yey hows everyone doing today?? xx

Oh mine is too hunny(well.. DH depending lol)!! What time is yours at? xxx


----------



## kiki

amie-leigh said:


> Can I Join July Mummys Please I'm Due 16th July With A Pink Bump :happydance:
> 
> Luv x


Updated hon!! Welcome!!!


xxx


----------



## amslou

geogem said:


> amslou said:
> 
> 
> Wont be too long now before the august mums are coming over. wont that be scary!
> 
> What will be really scary is when there is a Jan 2010 thread started!! it shouldnt be long now!!
> 
> Cant wait for MW on friday - sad i know but seems like ages since I last saw her even tho its only 3 weeks ago!! Also got my GTT test on Saturday - yay for blood tests - mergh!!Click to expand...

OMG Jan 2010 Thread now that is scary and i think that's gonna be in about 3 days cos i saw a post from someone with edd of 28th December in 1st Tri earlier!


----------



## LittlePickle

helllloooo!!!!
how's you all today? I'm okay - Chops is okay... the sun is shining! wooo! (shame I'm at work!)

here's another picture of Chops for no reason! :blush:
loved the 3D scan... t'was awesome!
 



Attached Files:







Chops pic 13.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## geogem

amslou said:


> OMG Jan 2010 Thread now that is scary and i think that's gonna be in about 3 days cos i saw a post from someone with edd of 28th December in 1st Tri earlier!

OMG not long now then!! scary!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Did someone mention Jan '10 mummies...EEK!!

God it's getting sooooooo close! 

*Cries* xxxx


----------



## Babydance

Babydance said:


> I just fancied a rant, at work the girl who i sit opposite came back from a 2 week holiday. Facillities had used a socket under her desk for my fan (our work doesnt have air con yet and the building is made of glass!?!!!!?) So anyway got to the point where i was feeling a bit faint so went to put my fan on and nothing.. she had unplugged it and plugged in her big calculator thingy and she watched as me and 3 other people tried to position another fan a desk or 2 behind me to aim for me. She point blank refused to help! The worst bit was she was on her lunch!!! She wasnt even going to be using the calculator for the next 50 mins.. after all that she didnt even use the damn thing!! So i sat sweltering for a calculator she never used. She just sat with her nose in the air ignoring us struggling and me keeling over!! GGrrrrrr!!!!
> Only thing that made me keep my mouth shut was THIS IS MY LAST WEEK AT WORK!!!! hehe xxx

Calculator lady day 2... she decides she is too hot unplugs her calculator and takes MY fan!?!!!!! so i picked it up and turned it around so it faced me she laughed and said "oh ok i'll put it in the middle so it gets us both" ?!!! WTF argh! lol i can see my hormones appearing before Friday! lol :muaha:


----------



## babycakes76

Babydance said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> I just fancied a rant, at work the girl who i sit opposite came back from a 2 week holiday. Facillities had used a socket under her desk for my fan (our work doesnt have air con yet and the building is made of glass!?!!!!?) So anyway got to the point where i was feeling a bit faint so went to put my fan on and nothing.. she had unplugged it and plugged in her big calculator thingy and she watched as me and 3 other people tried to position another fan a desk or 2 behind me to aim for me. She point blank refused to help! The worst bit was she was on her lunch!!! She wasnt even going to be using the calculator for the next 50 mins.. after all that she didnt even use the damn thing!! So i sat sweltering for a calculator she never used. She just sat with her nose in the air ignoring us struggling and me keeling over!! GGrrrrrr!!!!
> Only thing that made me keep my mouth shut was THIS IS MY LAST WEEK AT WORK!!!! hehe xxx
> 
> Calculator lady day 2... she decides she is too hot unplugs her calculator and takes MY fan!?!!!!! so i picked it up and turned it around so it faced me she laughed and said "oh ok i'll put it in the middle so it gets us both" ?!!! WTF argh! lol i can see my hormones appearing before Friday! lol :muaha:Click to expand...


Cheeky cow!! luckily its your last week or otherwise you be facing a murder charge!!


----------



## csmummu

OH MY GOWD! youve soooooooooooooooooooooo got to do something when you leave... oh and take your fan too your gonna need it at home :D Can you put her cake on her chair so she sits on it? hmmm, what else *thinking*

we didnt make it to the beach it got a bit chilly :( but met my friend for coffee 

did someone mention the runs?! do we reccon thats because baby is squashing things out? its like an upset tummy which is also when the period type pains arrive.... oh well not long now.

I was trying to work out when we are 7 months pregnant? 30 weeks? oh god at least im 2 weeks off it some of you will already be there :D :muaha:


----------



## Babydance

i think we're already 7 months hun? liking your cake idea hehehe mwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## LittlePickle

oooo when's 7 months start then??? god, I'm confused! 
It's like my dates... I've heard SO many different dates that I don't know if I'm due on 12th July or 10th July or, or, or.... geeeez!

help!
:laugh2:
LP
xox


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm 7months on 9th May. I think haha!!
xxx


----------



## shinona

Munchkin's due on 1 July so I'll say I'm 7 months from 1 May.


----------



## JJF

Hey ladies, I was around a bit in the July thread during our first trimester but then life threw me some curve balls so I havn't been on much. I'm back and wanted to say hello and jump back in with the July ladies :)

Here's a toast to 3rd trimester!


----------



## kiki

JJF said:


> Hey ladies, I was around a bit in the July thread during our first trimester but then life threw me some curve balls so I havn't been on much. I'm back and wanted to say hello and jump back in with the July ladies :)
> 
> Here's a toast to 3rd trimester!

Hey there hon!!! A warm welcome back. Hope things are going ok now??

What is your due date and bump colour hon, so I can add you to the list on page 1??


xxx


----------



## JJF

Hey Kiki, thanks for adding me. Due date is 12th of July and I'm team pink :) I have a boy and girl at home and I'm very excited this one (my LAST one, hehe) is going to be another girl :)


----------



## csmummu

hey JJF Nice to see you again! 

Ive been nesting today (in the garden LOL) we have a yard (living up north etc lol) and ive painted most of the walls brilliant white! hubby spoke to me on the phone and i could have kept going but i know he would have gone mental if i didnt eat lol so i stopped for a late lunch....

Egg mayon on brown (very good i thought)
sausage roll 
and a chocolate fudge square! YUMMY! 
all from hamsons/sampsons what ever they are called now!

now im chilling with the laptop and sat nights BGT on demand! I will get back out there and finish possibly today!


----------



## kiki

JJF said:


> Hey Kiki, thanks for adding me. Due date is 12th of July and I'm team pink :) I have a boy and girl at home and I'm very excited this one (my LAST one, hehe) is going to be another girl :)


That's you added!

Your son and daughter are adorable!!! 

Oh, at least I am assuming that's them in your avatar???

xxx


----------



## Babydance

hello yummy mummies! Soph seems to be HUGE over the past few days!! anyone else noticed this around 30 weeks? my belly is just SO tight!! xx


----------



## csmummu

mine changes from day to day. . . today is very tight! might have his back on my tummy!


----------



## Babydance

She was VERY quiet last monday but ever since has been SO active i havent had any sleep!! Im doing really silly things cos of it!! She pushed out really hard earlier i could feel her bum cheeks and her back and her wee head, it looked like i was gonna pop hehe but she has always been very active but she wriggles all day every day now, not just every 15 mins now, dont get me wrong i absolutley adore feeling her just dont think i can grow any further LOL xxx


----------



## csmummu

I sware the day after my 4d scan i ballooned! getting his own back for being woken up in the scan LOL! i dont know if i can grow any more it feels so tender now! :(


----------



## adzuki

Knock knock! Sneaking in here a bit early, but most JJB's are already here!!! 

I think I felt the first scrape of baby's feet against ribcage :shock: It was a bit painful, and brought tears to my eyes :( Like fingernails running against the ribcage. Is this what it felt like for you??? 

xoxo Not long now! 

:)
A


----------



## kiki

adzuki said:


> Knock knock! Sneaking in here a bit early, but most JJB's are already here!!!
> 
> I think I felt the first scrape of baby's feet against ribcage :shock: It was a bit painful, and brought tears to my eyes :( Like fingernails running against the ribcage. Is this what it felt like for you???
> 
> xoxo Not long now!
> 
> :)
> A

Hey hon!!! Welcome over, nice to have you here. Dont think there are too many of us JJB's left to come over, maybe just a few.

I havent had him scrape my ribcage, thankfully, not yet anyway, but he keeps tugging at something that gives me a really sharp pain, an intestine or something, but it makes me yelp in pain when he does it!!!

The joy of being pregnant!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Welcome over, i have had the feet rubbing against my ribs feels very weird...............but nice haha


----------



## csmummu

omg your babies are so mean! fingers crossed and touching wood ive never had anything like that and i really dont want to it brought tears to my eyes reading about it!!


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:
 

> omg your babies are so mean! fingers crossed and touching wood ive never had anything like that and i really dont want to it brought tears to my eyes reading about it!!


Lucky you!!!! Let's hope you get away with it for the next 11 or so weeks!!!

Cant see it though hon, sorry......

Is that cruel of me??? :rofl:


xxx


----------



## kiki

Just in case any of you missed the update from Jodie on baby Honey Rose!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/124752-update-honey.html


Awww,she is lovely!!

Big love to them both!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww yay how lovely to see little Honey is making progress :happydance:

My little one keeps grabbing something to the side of me and it makes me go numb...but is also really painful at the same time? Not fun...she's being quiet today though, maybe she knows the amount of work I have to do and is being nice to me? :lol:


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Aww yay how lovely to see little Honey is making progress :happydance:
> 
> My little one keeps grabbing something to the side of me and it makes me go numb...but is also really painful at the same time? Not fun...she's being quiet today though, maybe she knows the amount of work I have to do and is being nice to me? :lol:


Lol!!! Nope, cant quite believe that's the reason hon!!! She's probably resting up in order to have the energy to create merry Hell for you tonight or tomorrow!!!!!

God only knows what it is they grab hold of inside us, but it really does hurt sometimes doesnt it??


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I thought that was probably the reason but was hoping that if I thought it was because she wanted to give her mum a rest...then thats what it would turn out to be.

And yes it does hurt! It woke me up last night and she started this game of everytime mum nearly falls to sleep, I'll grab it again...I felt a bit insane by the end of the night :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - I've been feeling little kicks under my ribs for the past few days - feels very strange, its amazing how much you forget from previous pregnancies!! 

I am feeling really tired today - total lack of energy!! just cant be bothered to do anything remotely energetic!!

Roll on maternity leave - only 7 weeks to go!!


----------



## honey08

my littleboy is still breeched uknow...anyone eles ? ive not had a kick above my belly button ! not complaining tho sounds painful in ur ribs :? 
when is everyone packing there hospital bag/washing clothes etc ? im thinking of getting everything ready at 30wk :dance: cant wait to do the washing :rofl:


----------



## geogem

I will probably end up leaving mine til the last minute as I usually do!! Last time I got my bag ready at approx 30 wks and it seemed to make it the last 10 weeks drag like hell!!
Especially when I went 10 days overdue!!

Think I might do it when I go on maternity at 35 weeks!


----------



## honey08

yeh i thought that ....... time dragging so im guna take as long as i can and get bits n bobs sorted every few days........got it all thought thro :D just hope i remember everything i need :lol:


----------



## jo191

I'm team blue due on 6 July. It all feels like getting very close!
x


----------



## kiki

jo191 said:


> I'm team blue due on 6 July. It all feels like getting very close!
> x

You are on the list hon. Welcome, it's lovely to have you here!!!

Yep, it's really creeping up on us now isnt it???


xxx


----------



## Catalyst

Im new here, moved over from second tri but didnt go online mutch the past few weeks. Posted another july thread and was told It might confuse others so im over here now :) hehehe, sowwy about that.

here is litle bit from that thread:

Im good. Thought I was over the nausea time but it came back again last week, 1-2 days. And 1-2 days this week, and puged once! ARG!

Im 30w today and to me it is a milestone, dont know why. The first one wa 12w of course, then 20w and now 30w for me at least. I feel like im in some safe zone, now it would be alright if it would arrive, at least the chance of survival mutch higher, not that I have any reason for fearing that the baby will come early. 
Now I look forward to week 35. Then I will be moving! bigger place in our hometown where we grew up, where both our parents live, sibblings, our grandparents and some of our friends have moved back there.
So now I feel like the nest 5 weeks wont pass! haha.

By the way, I could not read thorugh the thread, started from the beginning and on page 10 or sum I gave up when I saw I had to read over 200 more replyes before I came to the end, so... Ill just try to keep up and try to figure out whos who due when and so on :)


----------



## kiki

The due dates are the very first post hon. Shouldnt be too hard to check who's due when!!!


Hope you are feeling better and it's good to have you here!!!


xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Help ladies, my feet wont stop swelling!! :(


----------



## Peanut78

babyblues2 said:


> Help ladies, my feet wont stop swelling!! :(

I also have quite a bit of swelling in my hands and feet. Some days defintly worse than others. Strangely I often find myself (especially my hands) swollen when I get up to go to the loo at night.... 

My obs just told nme I am inclined to water retention and to up my fluid intake and get my feet up when possible... 

xx


----------



## starah

babyblues2 said:


> Help ladies, my feet wont stop swelling!! :(

Like peanut said, try and elevate them when you can :) I know what you mean, I have some shoes I don't even fit into. I might switch to flip flops but am worried they might be too uncomfortable from the lack of cushioning, have you ladies been wearing them?


----------



## Aidedhoney

I have been wearing flip flops on and off since the wkend and my feet seem fine, was raining today so had to wear shoes..........Am beginning to struggle getting socks on haha.


----------



## Aidedhoney

honey08 said:


> my littleboy is still breeched uknow...anyone eles ? ive not had a kick above my belly button ! not complaining tho sounds painful in ur ribs :?
> when is everyone packing there hospital bag/washing clothes etc ? im thinking of getting everything ready at 30wk :dance: cant wait to do the washing :rofl:


I am going to start about wk30 to 32 really looking forward to getting all my bits n bobs out on the line and put away neatly in the drawers, get quite tearful when i look at how small the vests are...........:cloud9:


----------



## cs22

Hi everybody, How is everyone today? Hope you are all well x


----------



## mummyof2

hi, i was in first tri but been offline for a while. Please can i join you all? I am due on the 24th july and i have a pink bump :)


----------



## csmummu

OMG 2010 babies and now hospital bags?! stop the thread i wanna get off! lol

I had an attack of pregnancy hormones today first we went into burgerking and i told hubby under no circmstances was he having any of my food and if he was huingry to order his own :muaha: 

then we went to primark *yay* and this girl of about 8 had wondered off from her grandma and she found us and looked really sad steve asked if she was ok? (brave of him i thought) and she burst into tears saying shes lost her grandma i couldnt understand when she was crying steve translated so i said come with me sweetie (to go to customer services) and took her hand and took 2 steps and grandma was there i then burst into silent tears it was so sad i was totally useless thank god for husbands lol!

Tomorrow im painting the wall in the garden i havent painted yet if the weather holds out :)


----------



## kiki

mummyof2 said:


> hi, i was in first tri but been offline for a while. Please can i join you all? I am due on the 24th july and i have a pink bump :)

Hey hon!! Welcome back, nice to have you here!! I have added you to the list. Congrats on the pink bump.

Hope you are well.


xxx


----------



## geogem

Hey girls!! 

been for my mw app this morning - bubs is measuring 30 weeks!! so still 2 weeks ahead!! think my hopes of a small baby are out of the window again!! Got my GTT tests tomorrow!! not looking forward to starving myself for it tho!!


----------



## nikkip75

im feelin soooooooooooo big today, tummy is rock hard!!

i went for a scan yesterday to check size of baby and she is measuring spot on! absolultely perfect size the sonographer said :happydance:

have to have another scan at 33 weeks to check size again, so that will be 5 scans! this is due to my first being born 5 weeks early and only being 4lb 14oz cos of pre-eclapmsia.

we were so scared going for the scan cos of the news we got at the 20 week scan (soft markers) but this one was lovely,we seen our little girl all squashed:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww yey glad the scan went well Nikki :)

I'm fine today...not on much cause of the amount of work I have to do :( sad times! 
Hope everyone else has a good day :)


----------



## honey08

well after reading jacique (sp?) thread in 3rd tri ive ordered some rasperry tea leaf ! guna start it at 32ish wk and increase the amount at 34 and 36 wk :D


----------



## kiki

Nikki, thats really good news about the scan, bet that's a weight off your mind!!!

Twiglet, good luck with all the work, hope you are gonna rest over the weekend!!

Geogem - I was the same at 28 weeks, I was measuring 30. Apparently they dont bother until you are 3cm bigger than you should be???

Honey, I was wondering about the tea. Dunno whether to get it as I am supposed to be having a section, but I hear it's also good for helping the uterus get back into shape quickly.

Might ask the mw what she thinks.

Hope everybody is well and looking forward to the weekend!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Kiki - Yeah I hear it was 3cm's but the midwife just said to me - oh well your booked in for growth check arent ya? (coz of last one being large) when I said yes she said she'd let them deal with it then!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Yah its the wkend.........Whats everyone got planned?
I think i may go baby shopping yah yah


----------



## pimplebum

hi hope everyone is doing fine....... thinking of packing my bag soon ....and i sent my hip form on monday 20th april i wonder if that will come befor baby is here hahahaha


----------



## kiki

Hey!! I went out and bought most of the stuff for mine and baby's bag today. I got a fantastic set of 3 bodysuits,3 sleepsuits, scratchmitts, bootees and a hat from Mothercare for £14.00. It's ideal for him in the hospital. I think I got everything so I am gonna pack both bags soon and put them in the car.

I sent my HIP form away around the 11th april,so will be interesting to see who gets the money first!!! I think they are doing it randomly.

Hope everyone is well.


xxx


----------



## Caramel

Hey ladies! :hi: Well I've finally ventured over from second trimester. On the home straight now!!

You girls are so good - I haven't given a thought to my hospital bag yet! And I haven't got my HIP form either - my own fault cos I booked my last mw appointment at 24 weeks instead of 25 so she wasn't allowed to give it to me. Will pick it up next week from her instead though - assuming I don't forget to ask her :dohh: Think I maybe need to be a bit more organised!

Hope everyone's well :hugs: xx


----------



## kiki

Caramel said:


> Hey ladies! :hi: Well I've finally ventured over from second trimester. On the home straight now!!
> 
> You girls are so good - I haven't given a thought to my hospital bag yet! And I haven't got my HIP form either - my own fault cos I booked my last mw appointment at 24 weeks instead of 25 so she wasn't allowed to give it to me. Will pick it up next week from her instead though - assuming I don't forget to ask her :dohh: Think I maybe need to be a bit more organised!
> 
> Hope everyone's well :hugs: xx

Yay!! Welcome hon, lovely to have you back with us!!!! :happydance:

Dont worry, I never even gave my hospital bag a thought until 2 nights ago and figured I should do something about at least buying the stuff I need!!!

xxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hello :) Finally in the last trimester!!!!! 

I was just reading through some of the posts in this thread where people were saying what they've got and what's left to get. I soooo have not got enough!!!! I haven't even started the nursery because there is sooo much to do before then!!! Starting to get a little worried now, but I might just have to leave the nursery till I hit maternity leave at 33 weeks......:dohh: looool. Could be interesting?!

Hope everyone is doing okay!

xoxox


----------



## Taranboo

Hi JJB's

Hope you are all well and are enjoying your weekend.

Babyblues2 my feet are swelling too. It's not good at all... in the mornings, I can fit into my shoes... by lunchtime they are so puffy...daren't take my shoes off in case I can't get them back on!:rofl:
On Friday night I pushed my feet into a pair of heels, walked ( or should I say hobbled ) to the pub, which is just around the corner, sat down and took my shoes off... WHY??? My feet didn't fit back in the shoes... now where near... it looked like I had borrowed someone elses shoes who were two sizes smaller... had to walk home bare foot...:rofl: good job I know the regulars and owners of the pub...:rofl:
Went out yesterday and bought some 'pregnancy' shoes... They might not be the height of fashion but I don't care... I NEED COMFORT!!!

:hugs: to you all and welcome to all those who have joined us.

Tara
xx


----------



## Elliebank

:hi: girls!!

I think I'll be one of the last of the July Mummies to venture over here. Can't believe I'm in third tri, I still have to pinch myself that I'm pregnant!! (but the heartburn regularly reminds me)

:hug:


----------



## Taranboo

kiki said:


> Hey!! I went out and bought most of the stuff for mine and baby's bag today. I got a fantastic set of 3 bodysuits,3 sleepsuits, scratchmitts, bootees and a hat from Mothercare for £14.00. It's ideal for him in the hospital. I think I got everything so I am gonna pack both bags soon and put them in the car.
> 
> I sent my HIP form away around the 11th april,so will be interesting to see who gets the money first!!! I think they are doing it randomly.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> 
> xxx

I've started buying stuff for my hospital bag too.:happydance::happydance::happydance: We have now been told it will be another couple of weeks before we move house so whilst that is on hold we have been buying a few bits and bobs... 
OH and I went to our final anti-natal, parenting class on Wednesday night. It was really good... but OH suddenly started to panic a bit... On the way home he said... maybe we should pack your hospital bag this weekend and then we know that is ready!
We went out on Friday afternoon and bought a bag for the hospital, my 'giving birth' nightie, some pajamas and slippers. Just need a summer dressing gown now... I have already bought disposable knickers, maternity pads, breast pads etc and have sleep suits etc for LO but I want a coming home outfit for her... I just haven't seen one yet...
I'm getting there girls... slowly!:rofl:

:hug:

xxxxxx


----------



## Taranboo

Elliebank said:


> :hi: girls!!
> 
> I think I'll be one of the last of the July Mummies to venture over here. Can't believe I'm in third tri, I still have to pinch myself that I'm pregnant!! (but the heartburn regularly reminds me)
> 
> :hug:

Welcome hun,:hugs:

Arr...yes...the heartburn....! I think I have had it everyday since about 8 weeks...:rofl:
It's great being here... I was scared at first but now I am quite settled here. It'll be our turn soon... to hold our LO's for the first time... can't wait:happydance:

Enjoy

Tara
xx


----------



## cs22

Hi everyone, How are you all? 
I got the results off my glucose tolerance test, No gestational diabetes yay. :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kiki

Hi all!!! Hope you are having a good weekend!!!

cs22 - that's great news about the test results :happydance:

Welcome to elliebank and lor, it's great to have you here with us again!!!

Tara, bet you cant wait to get the move underway!!! I have resigned myself to the fact that I wont be moving until after Caidan is here, but it's not the end of the world I suppose! Best of luck with the move hon.

There cant be too many more JJB's left to come over, maybe just 2 or 3. Then the August mums will be starting their journey over, the June mums will be starting to panic and the May mummies will be giving birth left right and centre!!!

Take care everyone.

Oh, and HUGE congrats to babyblues2 on her engagement, fantastic news!!!

xxx


----------



## adzuki

Howdy all. Well, I guess I will be a regular over here now - 27 weeks tomorrow!! ACK! 

Just as summer is starting to get fun (my hobbies are hiking, kayaking, running, dragonboating, camping etc - NONE of which I can really do this summer), I am starting to get biiig. Sigh. 

I look forward to the journey with you all!!!! 

:)
A


----------



## kiki

adzuki said:


> Howdy all. Well, I guess I will be a regular over here now - 27 weeks tomorrow!! ACK!
> 
> Just as summer is starting to get fun (my hobbies are hiking, kayaking, running, dragonboating, camping etc - NONE of which I can really do this summer), I am starting to get biiig. Sigh.
> 
> I look forward to the journey with you all!!!!
> 
> :)
> A

Welcome hon!!!! Great to have you back with us!! 

xxx


----------



## dizzynic

I am now over here too hope you all are well looking forward to the journey with you all x


----------



## cs22

Hi Dizzynic welcome over hun xxx


----------



## godivalocks

adzuki said:


> Just as summer is starting to get fun (my hobbies are hiking, kayaking, running, dragonboating, camping etc - NONE of which I can really do this summer), I am starting to get biiig. Sigh.

Man, why can't I find friends like you where I'm at? No one but the guys around here are outdoorsy.


----------



## kiki

Hey dizzynic!!! Welcome, nice to have you here!!!! :happydance:


xxx


----------



## marie_g

Hi everyone,

I've decided to come over from the 2nd trimester a couple of days early. Feels good (and rather scary) to move up :happydance:

M x


----------



## kiki

marie_g said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've decided to come over from the 2nd trimester a couple of days early. Feels good (and rather scary) to move up :happydance:
> 
> M x

Hi hon, welcome! Honestly, it's really not as scary as you expect, once you have been here a couple of days, you will see how great third tri is!!!


xxx


----------



## jo191

I hope this doesn't sound a stupid question but what sort of bag are you taking to the hospital? There seem to be so many things to take and fit into it! I noticed some people talking about bag for baby and bag for you whereas i was just thinking of one bag!

Thanks
Jo x


----------



## csmummu

HI all... im back from the weekend lol! what a weekend its been been to the garden centre today buying plants :D im quite pleased with what i got i just dont think my husband will be DOH! lol think im a little sun burnt too lol. 

with a hospital bag i only had one and it was pretty small but this timi think im gonna go for 2 one for me one for baby but both will be quite small :) i mean baby only really needs a few clothes :)


----------



## adzuki

godivalocks said:


> adzuki said:
> 
> 
> Just as summer is starting to get fun (my hobbies are hiking, kayaking, running, dragonboating, camping etc - NONE of which I can really do this summer), I am starting to get biiig. Sigh.
> 
> Man, why can't I find friends like you where I'm at? No one but the guys around here are outdoorsy.Click to expand...


LOL - you'll just have to come and visit then - out here in Vancouver, I think we have a lot of outdoorsy ladies - with the ocean and the mountains *right* there, it's hard not to be enticed! I mean, which is better, going to the gym, or using mother nature's stairmaster??? ;) 

This is getting exciting - I think almost all the july ladies must be over here now! I love seeing the familiar faces - there is definite comfort in it!!! 

:)
A:happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Think i am going to take 2 bags, one for me and a small one for baby things xxx


----------



## Elliebank

jo191 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound a stupid question but what sort of bag are you taking to the hospital? There seem to be so many things to take and fit into it! I noticed some people talking about bag for baby and bag for you whereas i was just thinking of one bag!
> 
> Thanks
> Jo x

After seeing how much stuff you need to take, I think I'm gonna take a small suitcase that I have (one of them that you could use as hand luggage on a plane....so not that big!)


----------



## JJF

In the past I took just one bag which was fairly small cause I really just had 2 nightgowns (think some of you call that dressing gown or something), my shower stuff, 2 or so baby outfits and the coming home outfit for both baby and me so there wasn't too much stuff :)

I've had a few great days of feeling good with a good bit of energy but now that the weekend is rolling to an end I'm feeling uncomfortable, with some possible BH and out of breath....am I expecting too much to have more than 2-3 days feeling strong, haha, just kidding!


----------



## babybooties

Hi all cant beleive im here already hoping it goes even faster im so excited to meet my baby boy 

the bag thing its a good idea to take 2 one for baby and one for yourself as last time i had to keep pulling everything out to get to baby stuff or my stuff so 2 is probs best 

and hello everyone by the way !!!


----------



## Aquarius24

Elliebank said:


> jo191 said:
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound a stupid question but what sort of bag are you taking to the hospital? There seem to be so many things to take and fit into it! I noticed some people talking about bag for baby and bag for you whereas i was just thinking of one bag!
> 
> Thanks
> Jo x
> 
> After seeing how much stuff you need to take, I think I'm gonna take a small suitcase that I have (one of them that you could use as hand luggage on a plane....so not that big!)Click to expand...

I was thinking that too, there is so much stuff to take! xx


----------



## kiki

Hi babybooties! Welcome over :happydance:

As for the bag thing, I will be taking however big/small/many I need to get everything in!!! 

By the time I have got my dressing gown and pj's and toiletries etc in my bag, there will be no room for Caidan's stuff, so his will go in another bag. 

Just take what you need and dont worry about how big your bag is or how many bags you have. Seriously, they wont tell you you cant have 2 bags or that you 'cant bring that in here its too big'. 


Just tell them Kiki said it's ok :rofl:

xxx


----------



## becstar

I'm in third tri, yay!

But I have baaaaad back pain... boo. 

Is it wrong that I'm not even thinking of my hospital bag yet?


----------



## kiki

becstar said:


> I'm in third tri, yay!
> 
> But I have baaaaad back pain... boo.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm not even thinking of my hospital bag yet?

Welcome hon! Lovely to have you here!!!

No, it's not wrong hon! Trust me, I wasnt thinking about it 3 weeks ago. I think once you hit around the 29/30 week mark, it hits you and you then start thinking about it!! It hit me along the lines of 'Eek, I have only 10 weeks to go, OMG I have less than 10 weeks as I am having a planned section so I only have 8 or 9 weeks to gMG, what if they got my dates wrong, I might only have 6 or 7 weeks to go. Sh*t, I better get a bag packed, just in case........'



Get my drift??? :rofl:

Hope your back gets better soon.

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I'm taking two...simply cause I want to :D

:hissy: I'm meant to have a dissertation meeting in half hour, was just leaving to get the bus WHEN I realised....Liam has got my keys and has left me locked in! He's taken both sets of keys by accident :hissy: Have just had to email my dissertation tutor to rearrange for tomorrow hopefully...lets hope she's not too angry with me and will rearrange...meeeeeeeeeeen. :hissy: :rofl: 

Hope everyone else is good today though? :D


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> I'm taking two...simply cause I want to :D
> 
> :hissy: I'm meant to have a dissertation meeting in half hour, was just leaving to get the bus WHEN I realised....Liam has got my keys and has left me locked in! He's taken both sets of keys by accident :hissy: Have just had to email my dissertation tutor to rearrange for tomorrow hopefully...lets hope she's not too angry with me and will rearrange...meeeeeeeeeeen. :hissy: :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone else is good today though? :D

Oh no, poor thing!!!! Still, I am sure your tutor will understand, and it's actually quite funny, if you dont mind me saying so. Liam cant blame it on pregnancy brain though!!!

I'm ok today. Caidan has been quite quiet yesterday and today so far, but he has always had that kind of pattern so I'm not really worried. I can still feel movement, he's just not kicking and wriggling like he's on speed!!! I'm making the most of it cos tomorrow he's gonna be a nightmare if the pattern is anything to go by!!!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I don't overly mind so long as she dont get in a mood with me...as I dont really want to go out in the rain anyway :blush: Its just annoying when your all ready to go...feel ready to present what you've done and voila...your keys are missing :rofl: 

Liam will attempt to blame it on me or something else...it can never be his fault you see ;) 

Caitlyn has that pattern today! Yesterday was a really mad day so today should be a semi-quiet one, so far it is but we shall see.


----------



## nikkip75

is everyone else finding it really hard to get comfy in bed? i wake up every few hours with achy hips, sore arms, bad back.

im constantly tossing and turning and just turning over takes ages cos of spd!!:hissy:

anyone have a decent body pillow they would recommend? im thinking of getting the dream genii but they are quite expensive! wonder if just a normal v pillow will do???


----------



## babymad

As I've moved up into the 3rd from last box, I reckon it's ok to come in here a bit early. 

It feels so surreal. I can remember being 5 weeks pregnant and looking longingly at the 3rd tri thread thinking it'll be ages until I get here and now here I am! Not too long until we meet our babies! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## kiki

babymad said:


> As I've moved up into the 3rd from last box, I reckon it's ok to come in here a bit early.
> 
> It feels so surreal. I can remember being 5 weeks pregnant and looking longingly at the 3rd tri thread thinking it'll be ages until I get here and now here I am! Not too long until we meet our babies! :happydance:
> 
> :hug:


Hon, just about EVERYONE comes over to 3rd a few days early!! Welcome, lovely to have you here!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

hehe its very weird to be thinking we only have 10 ish weeks to go! its my DD's 4th birthday on the 15th of may so im doing a little party at home (im sorry but the thought of a party at a play area thing with 5 plus kids makes me want to puke!i dont think i could handle that!) so thats in 2 weeks ish so thats gonna be 2 weeks that fly!

Im panicing that i need to get our room a bit more organised for charlie... i have everything in place but i dont like where it is LOL so OH has to move the bed, the wardrobe, the chest of draws the changing table and the cot LOL all by him self too LOL :muaha:

then i might pack my bag when i can get to stuff better :D


----------



## babymad

Thanks for the warm welcome Kiki. I feel nice and comfy now.

Won't be long until all the July ladies are over here and then the August ladies start arriving. 

Feel excited and terrified all at the same time!


----------



## kiki

babymad said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Kiki. I feel nice and comfy now.
> 
> Won't be long until all the July ladies are over here and then the August ladies start arriving.
> 
> Feel excited and terrified all at the same time!


I know! It's quite an eye opener thinking about the August mums coming over!!! It's getting ever closer to B-day for us all!!!! Soon, we will be the ones wondering if we just had our show or if this is labour starting!!!

You know what, I just cant wait!! I am getting really impatient now and I just want my little Caidan here with us!!!

xxx


----------



## becstar

I was starting to get freaked out in 2nd tri seeing November mums heading in! Made me realise how time was ticking on...


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, just a little update, 

Had my GTT on Saturday - still awaiting results but feeling positive!! 

Feeling very achey again at the moment!! - Think I have been getting some small BH's too!! was quite shocked at that!! 

I will be taking just 1 bag for the hosptial!! think i'll just confuse myself if I do 2!! 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well!!


----------



## Laura0786

Hey Ladies :hi:
Can I come over a few days early!? Am 27 weeks on Friday! 

I think am one of the last of the July Mummies to join 3rd tri. Am due on the 31st July! 

Hope your all well!?

xx


----------



## kiki

Laura0786 said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> Can I come over a few days early!? Am 27 weeks on Friday!
> 
> I think am one of the last of the July Mummies to join 3rd tri. Am due on the 31st July!
> 
> Hope your all well!?
> 
> xx


Hey hon! Welcome, lovely to have you with us!! Hope you have been keeping well throughout??

xxx


----------



## kiki

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, just a little update,
> 
> Had my GTT on Saturday - still awaiting results but feeling positive!!
> 
> Feeling very achey again at the moment!! - Think I have been getting some small BH's too!! was quite shocked at that!!
> 
> I will be taking just 1 bag for the hosptial!! think i'll just confuse myself if I do 2!!
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing well!!

Oooh, just noticed I have 1000 posts now!!

Anyway, I am sure your results will be fine hon. BH are so annoying and despite the fact that they arent supoosed to hurt, I can tell you that last week mine were a wee bit painful and lasted all day. Havent felt too many since though thankfully!!

Hope the achy feeling subsides soon hon

xxx


----------



## Laura0786

kiki said:


> Laura0786 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :hi:
> Can I come over a few days early!? Am 27 weeks on Friday!
> 
> I think am one of the last of the July Mummies to join 3rd tri. Am due on the 31st July!
> 
> Hope your all well!?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hey hon! Welcome, lovely to have you with us!! Hope you have been keeping well throughout??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! It feels good to be over here! 
I've been keeping well but eating far too much chocolate! I made the mistake of weighing myself yesterday. :blush: It was quite a shock!

xxxx


----------



## kiki

Laura0786 said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura0786 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :hi:
> Can I come over a few days early!? Am 27 weeks on Friday!
> 
> I think am one of the last of the July Mummies to join 3rd tri. Am due on the 31st July!
> 
> Hope your all well!?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hey hon! Welcome, lovely to have you with us!! Hope you have been keeping well throughout??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It feels good to be over here!
> I've been keeping well but eating far too much chocolate! I made the mistake of weighing myself yesterday. :blush: It was quite a shock!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Ach hon, if you cant eat too much of what you fancy at this stage, when can you???? Just enjoy it, we put up with enough what with swollen ankles, stomach the size of a small country, internal kicks in God knows what organs, peeing like there is no tomorrow, lack of sleep, aches and pains in places we didnt even know we had, need I go on????? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Laura0786

kiki said:


> Laura0786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura0786 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :hi:
> Can I come over a few days early!? Am 27 weeks on Friday!
> 
> I think am one of the last of the July Mummies to join 3rd tri. Am due on the 31st July!
> 
> Hope your all well!?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hey hon! Welcome, lovely to have you with us!! Hope you have been keeping well throughout??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It feels good to be over here!
> I've been keeping well but eating far too much chocolate! I made the mistake of weighing myself yesterday. :blush: It was quite a shock!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ach hon, if you cant eat too much of what you fancy at this stage, when can you???? Just enjoy it, we put up with enough what with swollen ankles, stomach the size of a small country, internal kicks in God knows what organs, peeing like there is no tomorrow, lack of sleep, aches and pains in places we didnt even know we had, need I go on????? :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I know what your saying! Funny thing is my DH wants to eat anything am eating. I have to remind him that I will be giving birth, so I will loss some of the weight, he won't :rofl: I think it is starting to sink in.


----------



## curiosa

hi girls, I haven't posted in a little while. I see you're talking about hospital bags. I have started packing some stuff, but it's more than I imagined so I'll most probably have 2 bags: one for me, one for baby - the one for baby might just be a changing bag as hospital says they provide baby gowns.

I had a bit of a scare about 10 days ago as I ended up in A&E. I had a terrible pain in my chest, it felt like a huge weight on my chest, couldn't breathe properly, felt very weak and had a hard time even getting up from the couch. They did loats of tests as they suspected a blood clot but it turned out that it's just my womb growing, squashing my organs, and some acid giving me pain! WOW what sort of acid was that!? :dohh: anyway I haven't had any acid problems since so hope it stays away. 


Thought I'd share my bump pic, taken 2 days ago. I feel huge!!
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh24/meninacuriosa/pancione/c08745a4-1.jpg


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh glad it was nothing serious and what a lovely bump you have going on there!

My tutor was fine with it...just gotta email her my chapters and have a small meeting wednesday instead...woop =]


----------



## kiki

Curiosa= that must have been pretty scary, so glad you are better now, and your bump is gorgeous!!!


Twiglet - that's good that your tutor was ok, weight off your mind and at least you didnt have to go out in the rain!!!

xxx


----------



## JJF

Good day girls...so I havn't thought much about my bag although I did post about it last night and then seeing people briefly mention getting the room ready I'm now in sort of a panic because I realize I have about 8 weeks left (typically deliver early, daughter was 18 days early and son 12 days early) and I have done NOTHING at all with my next room. I feel sort of awful about that but we were originally going to put our house on the market to move a few months back so in my mind I figured I wouldn't do much knowing we might be moving but now thats been pushed back so I better get my butt in gear cause there is no paint, no crib, ect, only a dresser, well actually two so one has gotta go, haha. YIKES, now I'm a bit freaked out!


----------



## Lorien

Hello hello! Hard to believe I'm here already...


----------



## JennieyL

can I join! I just signed up not to long ago! I dont know what team I am on! I am due July 7th!


----------



## JJF

Do you girls have lots of visitors to your journals? I was away for so long and I don't post there too often but find myself there more but very few come to visit, hahahaha. So if your real bored, feel free to pop by my journal, hahaha!


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today???


Lorien, welcome over hon, it's great to have you with us again!!!

JennieyL, Welcome to Baby and Bump and to 3rd tri and July Mummies. I have added you to the list on the first page.


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Kiki , How are you today? 

I am doing good today, had my 1st parentcraft class last night, makes it all sink in that i am goign to have a baby soon!!!!! yah yah yah!!!!A lot of it wasnt applicable to myself as i am getting a c section but worth going never know i could go in to labour before section.
Have you girls started yet?


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Morning Kiki , How are you today?
> 
> I am doing good today, had my 1st parentcraft class last night, makes it all sink in that i am goign to have a baby soon!!!!! yah yah yah!!!!A lot of it wasnt applicable to myself as i am getting a c section but worth going never know i could go in to labour before section.
> Have you girls started yet?

Hey hon!! I'm ok ta, ankles are swollen and pretty uncomfortable but that goes with the territory I guess!!

Glad you enjoyed the parentcraft classes, they are invaluable I think. I am not attending any but then I already have a 13 year old daughter so there aint nothing they can tell me that I dont already know. I did go first time round though and made friends I still have to this day!!

What part of Scotland are you in hon??? 

XXX


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hey Kiki 
I am in Pitlochry been here a year originally from Aberdeen.

I have a 10yo already wasnt going to go to classes but its OH 1st baby and thought it might be good to meet people from local area haha sods law there are just 4 couples at classes!!!!

I have escaped the joys of swollen ankles so far!!!!!!


----------



## kiki

Pitlochry is just a BEAUTIFUL part of the country, what a great place to live!! I lived in Westhill for a while when my DD was a baby, again, it's a lovely place Aberdeen.

I asked my OH if he wanted to go to Parencraft classes, as like your OH, it's his first too, but he wasnt fussed so we didnt bother. He came into parenting with a bang to a 12 year old girl and he reckons if he can handle that he can handle a baby!!! Lol!!

Why are you having a section? The reason I ask is that I am too. I had an emergency one with DD and I have rheumatoid arthritis, plus I am 41, so the consultant is leaving it up to me to decide if I want an elective, which I have decided I do.
Did you have one first time round? And do you have a boy or a girl? If you dont mind me asking??!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Aidedhoney said:


> Hey Kiki
> I am in Pitlochry been here a year originally from Aberdeen.
> 
> I have a 10yo already wasnt going to go to classes but its OH 1st baby and thought it might be good to meet people from local area haha sods law there are just 4 couples at classes!!!!
> 
> I have escaped the joys of swollen ankles so far!!!!!!

Ha ha - I too have escaped the joys of the swollen ankles but I know for a fact that I'll get them and get them bad!! 

I wont be going to parentcraft as this is number 6 btwn us I think we might know it all by now!! If we dont know it by now I dont think we ever will!!


----------



## curiosa

hello ladies!
this morning I braved AQUANATAL for the first time. I'm a bit shy, but it was nice to meet up with a few ladies living in my area, and it was fun although quite low-impact. I'm going to try another aquanatal class closer to work on Thursday mornings and hope to meet more people then. :)

I can't wait to start antenatal classes too! They start on the 10th May for me!


----------



## adzuki

aquanatal? Sounds interesting! My local pools don't have that :( I wish they did - the water feels sooooo goooood!!! 

In other news, I am tired of working - I wanna go on Mat leave! It is like 1st tri exhaustion is creeping back - I need 2 naps a day!

;)
A


----------



## laydee-lip

hiya everyone im 27 weeks due july 29th cnt wait so exciting is everyone else excited im also very scared lol xx


----------



## babycakes76

adzuki said:
 

> aquanatal? Sounds interesting! My local pools don't have that :( I wish they did - the water feels sooooo goooood!!!
> 
> In other news, I am tired of working - I wanna go on Mat leave! It is like 1st tri exhaustion is creeping back - I need 2 naps a day!
> 
> ;)
> A

IKWYM!
I'm glad I'm not the only one! 

I have been signed off work from tomorrow til next week with "stress related problem" the DR said i need a break after I told him that i am so tired and feeling stressed when i go in to work (when i normally enjoy my work!) also the manager isn't being very supportive at the mo!!

So i can now sleep to my heart's content!! :happydance:


----------



## Samemka

Hi ladies

I'm hoping you can make me feel better cos I've been worrying since my MW appt 2 hours ago :(

At my 25 week MW appt I measured 25cm, altho the MW didn't use a tape to measure and just guessed I assume..........

This time, a different MW measured me (using a tape) at 26cm (3 weeks later)

She said this was within the normal range as you can be +/- 3cm either side of your weeks (so I could be 25 - 31 cm as I'm 28 weeks)

However it wasn't until I was leaving I thought I've effectively only grown 1cm in the past 3 weeks and this is really worrying me! Even though I went for a scan at 26 weeks and everything was fine....just keeps niggling at me!!!

She didn't say anything about the last measurement, which I assume she saw as it was below where she wrote. But I don't have a growth chart. I googled them and to me it looks like 25cm at 25 weeks is spot on, but onlt 26cm at 28 weeks looks like slow growth.......I'm trying to tell myself two different midwifes can't b v realiable esp as the other one didn't even use a tape, but I STILL can't stop worrying!

And next time, I have ANOTHER MW so thats a third MW in three appts measuring me, and I've read each MW can measure you different, so that's not going to make me feel much better either......but I'm a natural born worrier and this isn't what I wanted to feel like after the MW appt! :(


----------



## curiosa

I understand you girls. I am so glad I met with my boss today and he decided I have enough on my plate now and he's not giving me anything new to do!! :happydance: So 4 and a half more weeks of work, but not so much to do in that time! I'll probably end up working from home most of that time. How fab is that!? :happydance:


----------



## starah

curiosa said:


> I understand you girls. I am so glad I met with my boss today and he decided I have enough on my plate now and he's not giving me anything new to do!! :happydance: So 4 and a half more weeks of work, but not so much to do in that time! I'll probably end up working from home most of that time. How fab is that!? :happydance:


I am SOOO jealous!!!!!! I'm literally counting down the days til I get off work haha...only two more months


----------



## csmummu

as long as the midwife inst worried about it then relax and take it easy. My names midwife who ive seen twice and seen other since doesnt believe it is very accurate way of measuring growth as one midwifes point of referance may not be the same as anothers. 1 cm is enough to be in a different spot and to cause worry plus if the points are different on the top and the bottom thats upto 2 cm differance before youve even started! i guess thats why they give 3 cm leaway! 

my midwife today took 28 week bloods and i have a lovely bruse but she was nice about it so im ok :) i know i have rubish veins and the fact she felt bad was nice too not like she didnt care she was hurting me lol.


----------



## Samemka

Thanks Charlie! You're right.....especially considering the first MW didn't even use a tape! :)

I had my bloods done today too and I also have a lovely bruise coming, but I don't mind because I didn't faint as I normally always do (what a wuss!!!) I feel pretty proud of myself, LOL!


----------



## Aidedhoney

kiki said:


> Pitlochry is just a BEAUTIFUL part of the country, what a great place to live!! I lived in Westhill for a while when my DD was a baby, again, it's a lovely place Aberdeen.
> 
> I asked my OH if he wanted to go to Parencraft classes, as like your OH, it's his first too, but he wasnt fussed so we didnt bother. He came into parenting with a bang to a 12 year old girl and he reckons if he can handle that he can handle a baby!!! Lol!!
> 
> Why are you having a section? The reason I ask is that I am too. I had an emergency one with DD and I have rheumatoid arthritis, plus I am 41, so the consultant is leaving it up to me to decide if I want an elective, which I have decided I do.
> Did you have one first time round? And do you have a boy or a girl? If you dont mind me asking??!!
> 
> Hello,
> Its a girl i have just now 10 going on 20 haha. My OH was a bit like yours as in having taken on a 10yo but he did enjoy the class (more than me)!!!!
> Is your daughter looking forward to having a wee brother?
> Must be tough for you with the arthritis its hard enough sometimes with back ache etc etc without the added complications?
> 
> Had a section last time as was 2wks late tried to induce me for 4 days but no joy, cervix just wasnt playing ball. Also on delivery placenta was discovered to be low.
> Section this time due to failed induction and baby has a wee heart problem, also had loop therapy on cervix few years ago and consultant isnt keen on letting me try natural as scar tissue can stop dilation of cervix.
> 
> They do say that a second section is easier to recover from but i didnt find it too hard 1st time around but was a lot younger then. I am 33 now.
> Do you have your date yet?
> I see my consultant on the 8th so hoping i get told then.
> 
> Love the name you have picked, we are having a boy as well name yet to be decided. Between 3 but changes daily.
> 
> One thing i have noticed is that after such a gap i had forgotton what pregnancy was like.
> Also things have changed so much with birth options etc etc. Do you find that?


----------



## Aidedhoney

geogem said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kiki
> I am in Pitlochry been here a year originally from Aberdeen.
> 
> I have a 10yo already wasnt going to go to classes but its OH 1st baby and thought it might be good to meet people from local area haha sods law there are just 4 couples at classes!!!!
> 
> I have escaped the joys of swollen ankles so far!!!!!!
> 
> Ha ha - I too have escaped the joys of the swollen ankles but I know for a fact that I'll get them and get them bad!!
> 
> I wont be going to parentcraft as this is number 6 btwn us I think we might know it all by now!! If we dont know it by now I dont think we ever will!!Click to expand...

Lol you should be taking the class me thinks.:hug:


----------



## Samemka

When are you all booked into ante-natal classes? Mine are 3 Thursday evenings starting 4th June, so I'll be 33.5, 34.5 and 35.5 weeks.


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Hello,
> Its a girl i have just now 10 going on 20 haha. My OH was a bit like yours as in having taken on a 10yo but he did enjoy the class (more than me)!!!!
> Is your daughter looking forward to having a wee brother?
> Must be tough for you with the arthritis its hard enough sometimes with back ache etc etc without the added complications?
> 
> Had a section last time as was 2wks late tried to induce me for 4 days but no joy, cervix just wasnt playing ball. Also on delivery placenta was discovered to be low.
> Section this time due to failed induction and baby has a wee heart problem, also had loop therapy on cervix few years ago and consultant isnt keen on letting me try natural as scar tissue can stop dilation of cervix.
> 
> They do say that a second section is easier to recover from but i didnt find it too hard 1st time around but was a lot younger then. I am 33 now.
> Do you have your date yet?
> I see my consultant on the 8th so hoping i get told then.
> 
> Love the name you have picked, we are having a boy as well name yet to be decided. Between 3 but changes daily.
> 
> One thing i have noticed is that after such a gap i had forgotton what pregnancy was like.
> Also things have changed so much with birth options etc etc. Do you find that?


Thanks for answering the questions hon, hope I didnt appear too nosey!!!

Your LO has a wee heart problem? I hope it's nothing serious that cant be controlled? I take it they are concerned that labour may make the problem worse? Sounds like you had a had a hard time last time round as well, so ypu are probably like me and are happy to have a section?
I dont have a date yet, I see the consultant on 1st June and also have a growth scan that day so I should get a date then, but I would imagine it will be the last week in June sometime.

My daughter cant wait to have a brother!! What about your wee girl? I think they are both at good ages to have a sibling, they are old enough to be of help and also they arent going to annoy a baby/toddler.

I am exactly the same as you in that I really cant remembier much about first time round!! It's almost like first time again. It's amazing how technology has changed. We went for a 4D scan with Caidan, which just hadnt been invented when I was pregnant last time. It's just great nowadays!! Complete travel systems now instead of having to buy different makes of pushchair, car seat etc!!

Thanks for the comments re Caidan's name. It jumped out at us before we knew the sex and was the only boys name we really liked, so it's been our choice from the beginning!

xxx


----------



## kiki

laydee-lip said:


> hiya everyone im 27 weeks due july 29th cnt wait so exciting is everyone else excited im also very scared lol xx

Hello hon. Wwelcome to Baby and Bump and to the July Jelly Babies!

I have added you to the list on page 1, but have put you as Team Yellow (actually green but hey!!). Unless you know what you are having and want to share it with us, then I can change the colour to pink or blue.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

kiki said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Its a girl i have just now 10 going on 20 haha. My OH was a bit like yours as in having taken on a 10yo but he did enjoy the class (more than me)!!!!
> Is your daughter looking forward to having a wee brother?
> Must be tough for you with the arthritis its hard enough sometimes with back ache etc etc without the added complications?
> 
> Had a section last time as was 2wks late tried to induce me for 4 days but no joy, cervix just wasnt playing ball. Also on delivery placenta was discovered to be low.
> Section this time due to failed induction and baby has a wee heart problem, also had loop therapy on cervix few years ago and consultant isnt keen on letting me try natural as scar tissue can stop dilation of cervix.
> 
> They do say that a second section is easier to recover from but i didnt find it too hard 1st time around but was a lot younger then. I am 33 now.
> Do you have your date yet?
> I see my consultant on the 8th so hoping i get told then.
> 
> Love the name you have picked, we are having a boy as well name yet to be decided. Between 3 but changes daily.
> 
> One thing i have noticed is that after such a gap i had forgotton what pregnancy was like.
> Also things have changed so much with birth options etc etc. Do you find that?
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering the questions hon, hope I didnt appear too nosey!!!
> 
> Your LO has a wee heart problem? I hope it's nothing serious that cant be controlled? I take it they are concerned that labour may make the problem worse? Sounds like you had a had a hard time last time round as well, so ypu are probably like me and are happy to have a section?
> I dont have a date yet, I see the consultant on 1st June and also have a growth scan that day so I should get a date then, but I would imagine it will be the last week in June sometime.
> 
> My daughter cant wait to have a brother!! What about your wee girl? I think they are both at good ages to have a sibling, they are old enough to be of help and also they arent going to annoy a baby/toddler.
> 
> I am exactly the same as you in that I really cant remembier much about first time round!! It's almost like first time again. It's amazing how technology has changed. We went for a 4D scan with Caidan, which just hadnt been invented when I was pregnant last time. It's just great nowadays!! Complete travel systems now instead of having to buy different makes of pushchair, car seat etc!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments re Caidan's name. It jumped out at us before we knew the sex and was the only boys name we really liked, so it's been our choice from the beginning!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Nosey no not at all.

My daughter is the same is really looking forward to it, she cant wait to help out with stories etc etc. We have done our best to try and make her feel involved but not bore her with it all. She doesnt know we are having a boy keeping it as a surprise for her. Her name choices are a bit naff mind case of fav pop star!!
They will also be a huge help after a section able to do the bending for us!

One of the problems i have had is what bloody pram to buy.........its soooo confusing as yet havent bought one. What one have you gone for?
The heart problem isnt as bad as 1st thought surgery will be required once lo is a few months old, at first they did think it would be required at delivery. See the cardioloigist again on 10th June so hopefully its improved again!! The condition is called Truncus Arteriosis basically to do with blood flow to the lungs.

Our names are Alex, Harry and Cain/Kane which is very similar to your choice hence why i like yours. Middle name will be Andrew.

When i had my 1st the hospital supplied everything so this having to bring baby things is very confusing not sure how much stuff to take haha think i will just take basics the oh can bring in extra.


----------



## Aidedhoney

saml1 said:


> When are you all booked into ante-natal classes? Mine are 3 Thursday evenings starting 4th June, so I'll be 33.5, 34.5 and 35.5 weeks.

Mine are 28.29 and 30wks


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Its a girl i have just now 10 going on 20 haha. My OH was a bit like yours as in having taken on a 10yo but he did enjoy the class (more than me)!!!!
> Is your daughter looking forward to having a wee brother?
> Must be tough for you with the arthritis its hard enough sometimes with back ache etc etc without the added complications?
> 
> Had a section last time as was 2wks late tried to induce me for 4 days but no joy, cervix just wasnt playing ball. Also on delivery placenta was discovered to be low.
> Section this time due to failed induction and baby has a wee heart problem, also had loop therapy on cervix few years ago and consultant isnt keen on letting me try natural as scar tissue can stop dilation of cervix.
> 
> They do say that a second section is easier to recover from but i didnt find it too hard 1st time around but was a lot younger then. I am 33 now.
> Do you have your date yet?
> I see my consultant on the 8th so hoping i get told then.
> 
> Love the name you have picked, we are having a boy as well name yet to be decided. Between 3 but changes daily.
> 
> One thing i have noticed is that after such a gap i had forgotton what pregnancy was like.
> Also things have changed so much with birth options etc etc. Do you find that?
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering the questions hon, hope I didnt appear too nosey!!!
> 
> Your LO has a wee heart problem? I hope it's nothing serious that cant be controlled? I take it they are concerned that labour may make the problem worse? Sounds like you had a had a hard time last time round as well, so ypu are probably like me and are happy to have a section?
> I dont have a date yet, I see the consultant on 1st June and also have a growth scan that day so I should get a date then, but I would imagine it will be the last week in June sometime.
> 
> My daughter cant wait to have a brother!! What about your wee girl? I think they are both at good ages to have a sibling, they are old enough to be of help and also they arent going to annoy a baby/toddler.
> 
> I am exactly the same as you in that I really cant remembier much about first time round!! It's almost like first time again. It's amazing how technology has changed. We went for a 4D scan with Caidan, which just hadnt been invented when I was pregnant last time. It's just great nowadays!! Complete travel systems now instead of having to buy different makes of pushchair, car seat etc!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments re Caidan's name. It jumped out at us before we knew the sex and was the only boys name we really liked, so it's been our choice from the beginning!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nosey no not at all.
> 
> My daughter is the same is really looking forward to it, she cant wait to help out with stories etc etc. We have done our best to try and make her feel involved but not bore her with it all. She doesnt know we are having a boy keeping it as a surprise for her. Her name choices are a bit naff mind case of fav pop star!!
> They will also be a huge help after a section able to do the bending for us!
> 
> One of the problems i have had is what bloody pram to buy.........its soooo confusing as yet havent bought one. What one have you gone for?
> The heart problem isnt as bad as 1st thought surgery will be required once lo is a few months old, at first they did think it would be required at delivery. See the cardioloigist again on 10th June so hopefully its improved again!! The condition is called Truncus Arteriosis basically to do with blood flow to the lungs.
> 
> Our names are Alex, Harry and Cain/Kane which is very similar to your choice hence why i like yours. Middle name will be Andrew.
> 
> When i had my 1st the hospital supplied everything so this having to bring baby things is very confusing not sure how much stuff to take haha think i will just take basics the oh can bring in extra.Click to expand...

I really hope LO's condition has improved hon, that would be wonderful, so FX for that!

I am getting the Mamas and Papas Ultimo travel system. I tried out a few but I just loved this one!! There is soooooo much choice these days.

I love your names as well, especially Kane/Cain, and would you believe that Andrew was our second choice for Caidan's middle name.

I need to remember and ask if the hospital supplies milk this time round, as I am going to a different one this time. I know what you mean about having to take everything in for baby, it's weird!!!!

xxx


----------



## nikkip75

saml1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm hoping you can make me feel better cos I've been worrying since my MW appt 2 hours ago :(
> 
> At my 25 week MW appt I measured 25cm, altho the MW didn't use a tape to measure and just guessed I assume..........
> 
> This time, a different MW measured me (using a tape) at 26cm (3 weeks later)
> 
> She said this was within the normal range as you can be +/- 3cm either side of your weeks (so I could be 25 - 31 cm as I'm 28 weeks)
> 
> However it wasn't until I was leaving I thought I've effectively only grown 1cm in the past 3 weeks and this is really worrying me! Even though I went for a scan at 26 weeks and everything was fine....just keeps niggling at me!!!
> 
> She didn't say anything about the last measurement, which I assume she saw as it was below where she wrote. But I don't have a growth chart. I googled them and to me it looks like 25cm at 25 weeks is spot on, but onlt 26cm at 28 weeks looks like slow growth.......I'm trying to tell myself two different midwifes can't b v realiable esp as the other one didn't even use a tape, but I STILL can't stop worrying!
> 
> And next time, I have ANOTHER MW so thats a third MW in three appts measuring me, and I've read each MW can measure you different, so that's not going to make me feel much better either......but I'm a natural born worrier and this isn't what I wanted to feel like after the MW appt! :(

i wouldnt worry, ive been measuring my bump every few weeks and it hasnt grown that much over the last month, maybe only an inch. ive just had a growth scan last week and baby is perfect size so that put my mind at rest,

i find my bump is different sizes during different times of the day aswell....


----------



## JJF

Just had a chat today with some ladies about the 'measuring' that is done at the doc office and I heard that it also depends on the position of the baby as well as who takes it, know what I mean. For example think of the times the baby is right under your belly button and its sort of poking up in the air versus times when your belly isn't as 'poked up', you can see how that might account for another half inch or something. My doc said last time that at times its hard to find the fondus (think that's what its called) at the top of your belly cause its really all a 'guess'....so I've said nothing real useful, haha, other than YES, it all various and I wouldn't worry. I've measured small with my babies and all is well :)


----------



## Twiglet

I vary from measuring a week ahead...to a week behind. Makes me chuckle. 

My friend has just had her beautiful baby girl :D am so happy for her as she was saying how she wanted her to come a bit earlier (this is her second) as she was measuring big...well she came 19 days early and weighed 8lbs and 4oz :| her first was only 6lb and 3oz!

I'm so jealous of you Scottish ladies! I'd love to still live there :( alas I moved to crapola Northampton when I was 18 months old :hissy:


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> I vary from measuring a week ahead...to a week behind. Makes me chuckle.
> 
> My friend has just had her beautiful baby girl :D am so happy for her as she was saying how she wanted her to come a bit earlier (this is her second) as she was measuring big...well she came 19 days early and weighed 8lbs and 4oz :| her first was only 6lb and 3oz!
> 
> I'm so jealous of you Scottish ladies! I'd love to still live there :( alas I moved to crapola Northampton when I was 18 months old :hissy:


Aww, congrats to your friend hon!!! Will you be seeing her baby soon? That's gonna make you want to see Caitlyn even more!!!

Were you born in Scotland?? Whereabouts were you?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I'll be going to see her when she's all settled in at home and yeah I wanna see her so much already! Everyone's popping where I live :rofl: my mums friend is due today, my other friend gave birth a few weeks ago and then now my other friend has had hers...and we're all having / had girls :D 

I was born in Newton Stewart which is near Dumfries and Galloway...sure beats this dump of a town :lol: 

Righto I have crapola uni, I am NOT impressed...waste of my life if you ask me, could be doing something productive like watching TV instead ;) 

See you later :D xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks for the FX, i have everything crossed including my legs lol

I had Mamas and Papas for my 1st, Its a nice travel system that one have had a wee look online.

Milk oooooo now thats a thought, i have read on here that some hospitals have vending machines of milk but think they were expensive


----------



## kiki

Loadsa girlies down your way then! Lovely!

Dumfries and Galloway is gorgeous!!!! 

Have fun at uni!!!


xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Thanks for the FX, i have everything crossed including my legs lol
> 
> I had Mamas and Papas for my 1st, Its a nice travel system that one have had a wee look online.
> 
> Milk oooooo now thats a thought, i have read on here that some hospitals have vending machines of milk but think they were expensive

I found it really easy to push and to interchange the car seat/pram/pushchair on it. Even the ease of pushing has increased since my last time, you can almost use your pinkie and still push it!!!

I notice that the milk I am going to use (Aptamil) is now available ready made in cartons. I remember my SIL using SMA for my niece (she is 10 weeks younger than my daughter) and her getting some ready made stuff and me wishing Aptamil did that too, but they didnt then, it was just powder form! It's much handier when going out and about to be able to take cartons with you. The powder is fine for the house though,obviously!

xxx


----------



## curiosa

hey girls how are you all doing?

I got really bad heartburn tonight - barely slept it was so bad :hissy: So I went and bought some Gaviscon, as suggested by the doc in A&E, but it's FOUL and it says on the label taht it can give constipation. Considering I'm struggling with piles, I really don't want that.
So can you girls advise me on what else I can try? Are the tablets betters? any suggestion on brands? :confused:


----------



## Elliebank

Drinking a shot of peppermint cordial (not diluted) is supposed to help but I don't think it's very nice, and apparently the love heart sweets are supposed to help.

Rennie tablets taste ok & the peppermint gaviscon is much nicer than the original flavour.


----------



## curiosa

thanks! I'll take a look at the pharmacy and perhaps ask the pharmacist for some advice.


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> thanks! I'll take a look at the pharmacy and perhaps ask the pharmacist for some advice.


Hope you get something that works hon. I have been really luck this time round, very little heartburn.

Still, I have got the most horrendous swollen ankles at times!!

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

kiki said:


> curiosa said:
> 
> 
> thanks! I'll take a look at the pharmacy and perhaps ask the pharmacist for some advice.
> 
> 
> Hope you get something that works hon. I have been really luck this time round, very little heartburn.
> 
> Still, I have got the most horrendous swollen ankles at times!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Mine have swelled up today, need to force myself to drink more water!! Wonder what they'll be like in the Summer? :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

I can feel my feet have a hard time fitting my shoes, although if I look at them they don't seem very swollen. I keep my feet up most of the day, even when I'm at my computer, so perhaps that helps a bit.

Heartburn has been terrible, I still have it, after LUNCH! I ahve taken Gaviscon again but no help. After work I'll pop by the pharmacy... :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

Try drinking some milk xx


----------



## Twiglet

Righto I'm peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeved!! Just got on the uni bus, am very obviously pregnant...did anyone move for me? NOOOO. Did a girl bump into me? Yes!! Did she bump into me again? Yes!! So I told her if she bumped into me once more I'd bump her and show her how my little one feels :blush: 

People are so damn rude nowadays! Does my head in!


----------



## curiosa

Twiglet, I have noticed how nobody gets up for pregnant ladies anymore! I have given up trying to get on trains that are obviously full cause I know nobody will give me a seat. I just usually wait for the next one. how annoying!!


----------



## Twiglet

It does my head in! I always got up before for anyone who seemed to need a seat more than me...and this makes me want to not bother doing it anymore but then I remember I'm better than some 18 year old spotty sport jocks who only go to uni to avoid work :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

Good on for you for saying something back to her Twiglet, silly cow.


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently living in South Africa where there isn't really much of a public transport system to talk of. BUT when I was in UK last month someone got up for me on the tube on two occassions - I was so pleasantly surprised and had kinda forgotten I was pg when standing there, so was a bit taken aback! Twiglet - love what you said to her!!!

My feet proper swollen (I never really had delicate lady feet in the first place....:blush:). 

We had a routine appointment with obstetrician yesterday. Baby is nearly at 1.2 kg now. Doc said he looks healthy :cloud9:

4D scan tomorrow :happydance: Whoo-hoo pretty exciting!!!!! 

xx


----------



## curiosa

how exciting about the 4D scan, Peanut! :)


----------



## kiki

Make sure you post pics for us to see peanut!!!! We do love to see pics in here!! 


xxx


----------



## adzuki

ARGH - i hate it when people don't move for pregnant ladies, or the injured or elderly - a pet peeve of mine - good for you for sticking up for yourself! When I was on crutches once, I remember having to actually go up and ask people to move for me - I would specifically target those who were avoiding my eye contact or pretending to sleep ;) 

Good luck with your 3-D scan!!! 

:)
A


----------



## Aidedhoney

Heatburn mine hasnt been too bad this time but when i do get it i get a lovely mouthful of sick ewwwwww.
I havent taken anything for it yet been sucking polos and drinking peppermint tea which is keeping it under control for the time been. 

Just in from work tea is the oven but dont think i fancy lasange now!! Anyone else cook things then think i dont want that??


----------



## curiosa

Aidedhoney said:


> Just in from work tea is the oven but dont think i fancy lasange now!! Anyone else cook things then think i dont want that??

:rofl: yeah it happens sometimes!
more often I spend most of the day thinking about this one dish I'll make in the evening, then once I get home I completely change my mind and don't have half the ingredients to make the new dish! :dohh:

Today I tried chewing gum for the heartburn and it did help - at least when I'm chewing I cannot feel the heartburn. Now it's come back a bit, but it's not as uncomfortable so perhaps it did help a bit.
I might try vinegar later!! I have read all these home-remedies and I'm going to try them before I spend more money on medicines! :rofl:


----------



## Lorien

I find dairy helps the heartburn... milk or yoghurt, or my new 10pm snack: raisin bran with milk!


----------



## Elliebank

curiosa said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Just in from work tea is the oven but dont think i fancy lasange now!! Anyone else cook things then think i dont want that??
> 
> :rofl: yeah it happens sometimes!
> more often I spend most of the day thinking about this one dish I'll make in the evening, then once I get home I completely change my mind and don't have half the ingredients to make the new dish! :dohh:
> 
> Today I tried chewing gum for the heartburn and it did help - at least when I'm chewing I cannot feel the heartburn. Now it's come back a bit, but it's not as uncomfortable so perhaps it did help a bit.
> I might try vinegar later!! I have read all these home-remedies and I'm going to try them before I spend more money on medicines! :rofl:Click to expand...

You can get gaviscon etc on prescription hon, and with yr maternity exemption card that means they're free!!


----------



## geogem

I use Gavsicon or tums for heartburn. Gaviscon is free but tums taste better and do just the job!!

Braxton hicks are going mad again - they seem to have come on all of a sudden and the last three days has been a nightmare!!


----------



## curiosa

hehe yeah Gaviscon might be free on prescription but it takes me a week to get an appointment with my GP so I cannot be bothered! :rofl:
still today no heartburn, next time I'll try vinegar :happydance:

I have BH every day more than once a day, I've had them for ages! Sometimes it's really annoying, especially if I'm walking along and I suddenly get one. :dohh:not nice at all.


----------



## Elliebank

curiosa said:


> hehe yeah Gaviscon might be free on prescription but it takes me a week to get an appointment with my GP so I cannot be bothered! :rofl:
> still today no heartburn, next time I'll try vinegar :happydance:

When I rang up my docs to get a prescription they told me about a 'minor ailments card' - its a card they give you that you can use at the chemist 6 times, and one of the things covered on it is heartburn, so I just have to take this card to my chemist with my maternity exemption card & get it for free!! I picked up the card the same day from my docs, so if you end up having to buy more gaviscon it might be worth seeing if yr docs do the same scheme? I think it's a nationwide scheme.


----------



## becstar

I'd not heard of that - thanks Ellie! 

I'm in bed with a bad back right now. I'm waiting for the orthapedic consult to call with my appointment for tomorrow. It hurts like hell! But the cub is okay and that's the main thing.


----------



## curiosa

Ellie, thanks for the tip! that sounds really convenient. I'll be at my GP surgery to see MW on Tuesday so I'll ask then.


----------



## Taranboo

I went to see my midwife today... I've now got SPD..argh! how annoying especially as I haven't moved house yet!!!:dohh:
I keep smiling though... it's the joys of being pregnant!:rofl:
LO is doing well. Midwife said 'Oh she a good size!' Very happy at that...
She also gave me my HIP grant form which I sent off this afternoon... lets see how long that takes...

Hope you girls are all well, catch up with you all soon.

Tara
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

Taranboo said:


> I went to see my midwife today... I've now got SPD..argh! how annoying especially as I haven't moved house yet!!!:dohh:
> I keep smiling though... it's the joys of being pregnant!:rofl:
> LO is doing well. Midwife said 'Oh she a good size!' Very happy at that...
> She also gave me my HIP grant form which I sent off this afternoon... lets see how long that takes...
> 
> Hope you girls are all well, catch up with you all soon.
> 
> Tara
> xxxxxxxxx


Oh, poor thing!! Is it really painful?? What are the symptoms of it, as I have, in the past week or so found when I get up or walk I have a pain in the groin/hip area next to my thigh, which is really painful at times. Duno if it could be that or just a nerve that's bothering me.

I sent my HIP form off 3 weeks ago, still havent heard anything yet. We will be lucky to get it before our babies are born!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I had the mw yesterday as well, 28wk check, fundus measuring 1cm bigger oooooooo but not to worry as having regular scans and they are fine (not that i would worry anyway over a cm). Got loads of bloods taken also been really itchy so she tested me for the liver thingy that you can get. Everything else is fine, 
Got my HIP form which i posted this am recorded delivery hahaha bet it takes ages!!!!
Got my consultant and scan next friday and cant wait to see lo again.

Really getting excited that in 10wks i am going to meet my baby, dunno about you ladies but sometimes when i think about him been born i get all emotinal and fill up with tears. lol

You poor thing with the SPD hope its not too bad for you xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> I had the mw yesterday as well, 28wk check, fundus measuring 1cm bigger oooooooo but not to worry as having regular scans and they are fine (not that i would worry anyway over a cm). Got loads of bloods taken also been really itchy so she tested me for the liver thingy that you can get. Everything else is fine,
> Got my HIP form which i posted this am recorded delivery hahaha bet it takes ages!!!!
> Got my consultant and scan next friday and cant wait to see lo again.
> 
> Really getting excited that in 10wks i am going to meet my baby, dunno about you ladies but sometimes when i think about him been born i get all emotinal and fill up with tears. lol
> 
> You poor thing with the SPD hope its not too bad for you xxx


Morning hon.

I sent my HIP form off 3 weeks ago, so it's just a waiting game now.I suppose it depends on how much of a backlog they have now, we may get it quicker than 6 weeks. I doubt it though.

I know what you mean about getting emotional! Someone asked me yesterday how long I had to go, and as I am having an elective section as you know, it's more than likely gonna be the last week of June, and it hit me like a ton of bricks that I am gonna meet Caidan NEXT MONTH!!!! Depending on the date I get it could be as little as 7 weeks away. I am so impatient now, but that's partly cos I am so uncomfortable. Yesterday I felt really crap all day, and I was horrendous to my OH last nite for no reason. I had him crying. I felt so bad this morning. I have apologised to him and tried to explain to him how I have been feeling, how hard being pregnant is, that I feel crap, look crap, I cant just go out and about or to the pub whenever the mood takes me,I cant even take a decent painkiller for a headache!!! I have been constantly peeing and exhausted for 7 months and that Caidan was really hurting me at times yesterday and that last nite I decided that because he was 50% to blame for me feeling like this that he should feel some pain too. 

He then hugged me and simply said 'I love you more than you could ever know'.

xxx


----------



## purple_socks

Taranboo said:


> I went to see my midwife today... I've now got SPD..argh! how annoying especially as I haven't moved house yet!!!:dohh:
> I keep smiling though... it's the joys of being pregnant!:rofl:

Poor u! u have my sympathy! i've got SPD too and am pretty much house bound atm :-( its horrible isn't it? And my CTS has got so much worse in the last few weeks i had to give up doing my art course coz i can't hold a paint brush! starting to look 4ward to being back to normal soon. who knew pregnancy could break u so much...its turned all my bones to mash potato! :rofl: Not long til july tho


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awww Kiki what a sweet loving man you have there, i have given my oh a hard time of late as well think its just par for the course. We went through a bad time at the start so much so that i very nearly left him and the silly thing is its all just hormones.
Very up and down mood wise somedays, some days i feel like i am walking on air and nothing can get me down then guess what bam i soon come down to earth with a bang!!!!
Once read that when you become pregnant its like you become 2 people the normal gal you used to be then the evil twin who comes to visit!!!! lol
Its silly little things that get to me, the fact that rolling over in bed takes a few attempts, or i just get comfy then i need to go pee, or that i cant bend as well as i used to, sometimes feel completly helpless.


Thing is our OHs know its just short term and we soon be back to our normal selves. If they can put up with us when pregnant then they are worth hanging on to.

7wks wow its scary and exciting, are you all ready for Caidan's arrival or do you still have things to get? Your in single figures week wise!!!!! 

I still havent got a pram/cot or car seat yet but more or less got everything else i think.

Hope you have a better day today, you should kick back put your feet up and slob in front of the telly. Its friday your allowed xx


----------



## csmummu

HI Ladies. is everyone ready for the bank holiday?! Can i get a "HELL YEAH" ? 

im having a pretty bad day today my bank have given me £50 worth of "pre notified" charges... no pre notification at all! so ive sent them a lovely e-mail telling them to refund them or im leaving after 20 years custom! (which i will be doing as soon as my hip goes in!) I sent mine off about 3/4 weeks ago i was very lucky my old midwifes (now moved) had the forms ready and waiting for my 20 week for me to fill out and for them to sign at 25 weeks Wicked! shame it looks like its going to go on bank charges LOL. Maybe some food for mummy too lol. Charlie doesnt like me eating pizza or chineese so im gonna stock up on chicken (being weary of too much due to protien)

anyway my day is getting better Jonas Armstrong... (robin hood) on this morning after the break... Hes my one person if i ever got the oppertunity to sleep with i could (lol you know the rules!! ;) when i asked my hubby he said "oh you know it changes day to day with me can i have one per show? " :rofl: bless him, its his birthday tomorrow we will see what he gets LOL!

So who is your one person.... ?


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Awww Kiki what a sweet loving man you have there, i have given my oh a hard time of late as well think its just par for the course. We went through a bad time at the start so much so that i very nearly left him and the silly thing is its all just hormones.
> Very up and down mood wise somedays, some days i feel like i am walking on air and nothing can get me down then guess what bam i soon come down to earth with a bang!!!!
> Once read that when you become pregnant its like you become 2 people the normal gal you used to be then the evil twin who comes to visit!!!! lol
> Its silly little things that get to me, the fact that rolling over in bed takes a few attempts, or i just get comfy then i need to go pee, or that i cant bend as well as i used to, sometimes feel completly helpless.
> 
> 
> Thing is our OHs know its just short term and we soon be back to our normal selves. If they can put up with us when pregnant then they are worth hanging on to.
> 
> 7wks wow its scary and exciting, are you all ready for Caidan's arrival or do you still have things to get? Your in single figures week wise!!!!!
> 
> I still havent got a pram/cot or car seat yet but more or less got everything else i think.
> 
> Hope you have a better day today, you should kick back put your feet up and slob in front of the telly. Its friday your allowed xx

You know, one of the reasons I love this site is reading things like your post there. It's almost like I wrote it, it's exactly the way I feel. The just getting comfy then needing to pee, the difficulty in rolling over, it's exactly the same! You make me realise I am NOT alone and I am NOT going crazy, that these are very real frustrations and I am not the only hormonal homicidal maniac around!!!! LOL!! Thank you for that sweetheart xxxxx

Anyway, I have absolutely everything required for Caidan's arrival, with the small exception of a bedroom for him :rofl:
Obviously he will be in with us for the first 6 months, but after that he aint got nowhere!! The house has been up for sale for 2 months now, but things are picking up so I am confident that we wil have a new house, with a room for our newborn son, by the time he needs one!!! 

Have you seen any cots/prams/car seats you fancy yet?

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi Girls!

Havent been around for awhile! on top of being busy i have been struck down with a nasty stomach bug for over a week and only just feeling better!! Thank God!

A few updates from me include:

*3d Scan was amazing have attached pictures below :happydance: cant believe that was 2 weeks ago now!

*Very hormonal and have been feeling useless... Have also been diagnosed with SPD and told to rest as much as possible which i find hard and end up :cry: cause i cant do what i want. So that and having stomach bug made the last week really hard!!

*Hubby passed driving test last week :happydance: :happydance: and we had bought a car ready so YAYAYYYY freedom!

*3 weeks till maternity leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant think of anything else interesting :rofl:

Im gonna catch up with as many posts as possible!

Heres some pics of our little man!
 



Attached Files:







ALICE_37.JPG
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 5









ALICE_7.JPG
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 6









ALICE_44.JPG
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## geogem

csmummu said:


> HI Ladies. is everyone ready for the bank holiday?! Can i get a "HELL YEAH" ?
> 
> im having a pretty bad day today my bank have given me £50 worth of "pre notified" charges... no pre notification at all! so ive sent them a lovely e-mail telling them to refund them or im leaving after 20 years custom! (which i will be doing as soon as my hip goes in!) I sent mine off about 3/4 weeks ago i was very lucky my old midwifes (now moved) had the forms ready and waiting for my 20 week for me to fill out and for them to sign at 25 weeks Wicked! shame it looks like its going to go on bank charges LOL. Maybe some food for mummy too lol. Charlie doesnt like me eating pizza or chineese so im gonna stock up on chicken (being weary of too much due to protien)
> 
> anyway my day is getting better Jonas Armstrong... (robin hood) on this morning after the break... Hes my one person if i ever got the oppertunity to sleep with i could (lol you know the rules!! ;) when i asked my hubby he said "oh you know it changes day to day with me can i have one per show? " :rofl: bless him, its his birthday tomorrow we will see what he gets LOL!
> 
> So who is your one person.... ?

HELL YEAH!!!

Oh and 1 person, mmmm this one is difficult!! At the minute I am thinking Hugh Jackman, I asked my hubby if he could get me him for my birthday!! he thinks thats a bit unreal - but if he loved me he would .....right??:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies, 

It's been awhile so thought i'd say hello, well i'm finally on maternity leave and it's great! Eat and sleep all day lol DH is off work on his leave so we're spending plenty quality time together, its lovely! :D
Had our 4D scan and it was crap i wasn't pleased with it atall and wish i had just said leave it and we'll come back, but heyho its done now and we do have some pics of Soph! 
We've carpeted all the rooms in the house that need to be done and i'm starting to realise our baby is coming....
I love our nursery i keep just going in and touching things lol
I bought my rasberry leaf tea this week and will maybe start it tonight? (31+1) not too sure yet, been gettin painful braxton hicks at times anyway so might just wait? DH flame grilled his steak last night and the flames hit the roof and along came a massive BH that was painful and wouldnt go away cos i'd gotten such a fright!! lol
Going to pack my hospital bag sometime this week i think? 

Hope youre all keeping ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

Missy! Those pics are lovely, so clear!!! Nice to have you back and glad you are better. Well done to hubby for passing his test, that's gonna make life sooooooooo much easier. My OH can drive, it's me who really needs to get passing my test as the car sits in the driveway day after day as OH has his van for work. Such a waste!!


csmummu- HELL YEAH!! Although, I am on maternity leave so every day is a holiday!!! - one person (only one? Really??? I have a dozen!!) but, it would probably have to be David Tennant. Love that man,he's got it all. Doctor Who just wont be the same without him :o(

Babydance - my little chica!!! I knew Alan was home, that's why I havent text you. Maternity leave is fab isnt it? I bought my stuff last weekend for my bags, just havent got round to actually packing them yet, that just seems too real then!!!

Sorry you didnt enjoy your scan hon, but at least you got some pics of Sophie, and Hell, you are gonna meet her for real in a matter of weeks!!!

xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Havent been around for awhile! on top of being busy i have been struck down with a nasty stomach bug for over a week and only just feeling better!! Thank God!
> 
> A few updates from me include:
> 
> *3d Scan was amazing have attached pictures below :happydance: cant believe that was 2 weeks ago now!
> 
> *Very hormonal and have been feeling useless... Have also been diagnosed with SPD and told to rest as much as possible which i find hard and end up :cry: cause i cant do what i want. So that and having stomach bug made the last week really hard!!
> 
> *Hubby passed driving test last week :happydance: :happydance: and we had bought a car ready so YAYAYYYY freedom!
> 
> *3 weeks till maternity leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant think of anything else interesting :rofl:
> 
> Im gonna catch up with as many posts as possible!
> 
> Heres some pics of our little man!


Alice, 

He's gorgeous, just the perfect little face... aww so adorable. Bet you were well chuffed... he he :happydance:

Huge congratulations to your hubby on passing his test, it'll make a huge difference especially with the SPD. Glad your over the stomach bug hun.

:hugs:

Tara
xx


----------



## Taranboo

kiki said:


> Taranboo said:
> 
> 
> I went to see my midwife today... I've now got SPD..argh! how annoying especially as I haven't moved house yet!!!:dohh:
> I keep smiling though... it's the joys of being pregnant!:rofl:
> LO is doing well. Midwife said 'Oh she a good size!' Very happy at that...
> She also gave me my HIP grant form which I sent off this afternoon... lets see how long that takes...
> 
> Hope you girls are all well, catch up with you all soon.
> 
> Tara
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Oh, poor thing!! Is it really painful?? What are the symptoms of it, as I have, in the past week or so found when I get up or walk I have a pain in the groin/hip area next to my thigh, which is really painful at times. Duno if it could be that or just a nerve that's bothering me.
> 
> I sent my HIP form off 3 weeks ago, still havent heard anything yet. We will be lucky to get it before our babies are born!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yes you may have it, I just thought it was one of many aches and pains but thought I'd mention it and she said yep sounds like SPD.

I get most of my pain in the lower bump, lower back, groin and hips but you can also get it in the upper inner thighs and yes it is painful!
My midwife told me to keep my knees together as much as possible eg getting in and out of the car/ bath/ bed, not to have too long walks, obviously no lifting/ pushing, use lifts instead of stairs.( i'm still in a second floor flat with no lifts!!!) To rest as much as possible. She said if it gets any worse she will admit me to hospital and i'll have to use crutches to get around...argh! Can't do that... I haven't moved house yet...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hey, I keep smiling... my little girl is due 2 months tomorrow and I can't wait to see what she looks like...to meet her and hold her...to introduce her to her grandparents, uncles, aunties, cousins etc :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

kiki said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Awww Kiki what a sweet loving man you have there, i have given my oh a hard time of late as well think its just par for the course. We went through a bad time at the start so much so that i very nearly left him and the silly thing is its all just hormones.
> Very up and down mood wise somedays, some days i feel like i am walking on air and nothing can get me down then guess what bam i soon come down to earth with a bang!!!!
> Once read that when you become pregnant its like you become 2 people the normal gal you used to be then the evil twin who comes to visit!!!! lol
> Its silly little things that get to me, the fact that rolling over in bed takes a few attempts, or i just get comfy then i need to go pee, or that i cant bend as well as i used to, sometimes feel completly helpless.
> 
> 
> Thing is our OHs know its just short term and we soon be back to our normal selves. If they can put up with us when pregnant then they are worth hanging on to.
> 
> 7wks wow its scary and exciting, are you all ready for Caidan's arrival or do you still have things to get? Your in single figures week wise!!!!!
> 
> I still havent got a pram/cot or car seat yet but more or less got everything else i think.
> 
> Hope you have a better day today, you should kick back put your feet up and slob in front of the telly. Its friday your allowed xx
> 
> You know, one of the reasons I love this site is reading things like your post there. It's almost like I wrote it, it's exactly the way I feel. The just getting comfy then needing to pee, the difficulty in rolling over, it's exactly the same! You make me realise I am NOT alone and I am NOT going crazy, that these are very real frustrations and I am not the only hormonal homicidal maniac around!!!! LOL!! Thank you for that sweetheart xxxxx
> 
> Anyway, I have absolutely everything required for Caidan's arrival, with the small exception of a bedroom for him :rofl:
> Obviously he will be in with us for the first 6 months, but after that he aint got nowhere!! The house has been up for sale for 2 months now, but things are picking up so I am confident that we wil have a new house, with a room for our newborn son, by the time he needs one!!!
> 
> Have you seen any cots/prams/car seats you fancy yet?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Before i joined here i thought i was the only one who had difficulties (dunno what else to call them) haha but its very reassuring to read that other people feel the same. Not too much longer then its back to normal or whatever normal is lol!!!! 

Fingers crossed with the house sale i can imagine that been a very stressful situation to be in.

Cots have been offered one off the MILs friend yet to see it but if its any good then will happily accept it, if not mothercare have a nice beech playbead one that will do.

Prams hmmmm thats the tricky one havent got a clue haha changes daily, oh likes the Quinny Buzz and the Apple i candy (MIL is buying) but i feel its an awful lot of money to spend, we are going to have a wee look to tomorrow afternoon and fingers crossed we can make our minds up. 

:hug:


----------



## jenwigan

elllowww girls, hows everybody spending there bank holiday?? iv got my 3d scan tommoroww cant wait see my lil girl again :D hope every 1s ok xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Hey girls, just came over from 2nd Tri!!! Can't believe 3rd tri is here finally.Looking forward to going through this with you all. :)


----------



## Missy85

Welcome to 3rd tri!!


I definatley dont think there is any normal pregnancy anymore, and the thought of using crutches for my SPD gets me down as i can imagine it being even harder to move about no mind working with young children like i do! I have to say ladies rest does work!!!! i have had to rest cause i was ill and my hips do feel alot better.. I was hobbling last weekend in tears!

xx


----------



## geogem

BJL1981, 

welcome to 3rd tri!! I was just looking at your username and realised you could be my sister!! (that sounds mad I know!!) Her initials are BJL and she was born in 1981!! was just wondering if there was summat she hasnt told me!! ha ha


----------



## csmummu

Awww misssy you are having a terrible time of it right now. Good news is you dont have to walk many places now your hubby has the driving skills! Your pics are so lovely i would love to have another scan to see how much hes grown in 2 weeks! 

Its my hubbys birthday today glorious 26!


----------



## csmummu

as for buggy ive gone for the Hauck infinity! im so in love with it its got everything. We have it in red, carry cot, car seat, toddler seat reclining facing forward / facing parent 4 wheels (my fil hates 3 wheelers he gets squimish lol) plus its like HALF the price of the buzz (which im not to fond of anyways)


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-INFINITY-3IN1-PUSHCHAIR-PRAM-BUGGY-CARRYCOT-SET_W0QQitemZ370090252855QQcategoryZ66700QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Aidedhoney

csmummu said:


> as for buggy ive gone for the Hauck infinity! im so in love with it its got everything. We have it in red, carry cot, car seat, toddler seat reclining facing forward / facing parent 4 wheels (my fil hates 3 wheelers he gets squimish lol) plus its like HALF the price of the buzz (which im not to fond of anyways)
> 
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HAUCK-INFINITY-3IN1-PUSHCHAIR-PRAM-BUGGY-CARRYCOT-SET_W0QQitemZ370090252855QQcategoryZ66700QQcmdZViewItem


Have seen them on ebay and they look very nice, apparently they are what everyone in Germany uses. Have you got yours yet? If you have is it easy enough to use and switch between the modes?
Its funny my mum doesnt like 3 wheels lol.
:hug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck for your scan Jenwigan let us know how it goes, i havent had a 3d/4d one but i am getting regular nhs scans so feel i am always seeing lo.

Welcome to third tri BJL1981

Csmummu ooooooo to be 26 again haha it seems so long ago lol, Any plans for today?
Hope hubby has a nice day xx


----------



## Twiglet

Righto this is ridicolous now...I know of 4 people who have given birth this week...and 6 this month!! I keep seeing newborns every other day when I go a visiting! 

My OH looks very sweet with a newborn in his arms...although very funny too as he's so big and they're so smallllll. He got really excited yesterday though and said he cant wait for our turn :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

aww twiglet i think grown men look great holding teeny babies :)
my OH held the first baby ever about a year ago and it was four months...he only held it cos i shoved it (gently!) into his arms before he could protest...he has since refused to hold other babies saying they're too small but said he knows he'll have to get over his fear with ours! 

think he's a little scared cos in the birth plan i wrote that i want him to cut baby's umblical cord and if i have a general anaesthetic he is to be given the baby to hold once its born...!


----------



## xxRebeccaxx

Hey im also due july 30th (Team Pink) :happydance::happydance::happydance: Cant wait so exciting!!! hope you r all good!! xxxx


----------



## cs22

Hi everyone, How are you all? Hope youre all well x


----------



## kiki

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. Those with SPD, I hope you are having a better time of it. It must be horrible and sounds very painful. I will mention to my mw next week, but I think mine just be the way my awkward unborn son chooses to lie!!!

Welcome to Rebecca and bjl1981, I have added you both to the JJB list, it's lovely to have you both here with us.

I think that's us now, all July mummies are over. It's now the turn of the August mummies to make their way over!!

xxx


----------



## amie-leigh

wow cant believe we're all here now, i know ive been here for a few weeks but its getting scary lol 

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## becstar

I have awful back pain and have been from pillar to post at the hospital getting shunted from one dept to another all week... still no conclusion! Some docs say it's nothing to do with pg, some say it's sciatica and the baby is laying on a nerve, others say it's SPD, others it's just muscle pain where the relaxin is making my joints looser. I have cried in more corridors than I care to think about, and they'vebeeb horrible people having a go at me for being in their department when I should be somewhere else... even when I show them my notes where it says I was told to go there!

It still fecking hurts. I'm going to see the GP on Tuesday and ask for a referral to a physio or something and then get my Benenden healthcare (work thing) to get me an appointment sooner. I have to have a GP referral first though, so another day off work... I'm going crazy stuck at home! 

Sorry for the rant but I'm a bit fed up. I'm being more positive today which helps with the pain actually, but I am tired of this now. At least if I knew what it was it might help...


----------



## kiki

becstar said:


> I have awful back pain and have been from pillar to post at the hospital getting shunted from one dept to another all week... still no conclusion! Some docs say it's nothing to do with pg, some say it's sciatica and the baby is laying on a nerve, others say it's SPD, others it's just muscle pain where the relaxin is making my joints looser. I have cried in more corridors than I care to think about, and they'vebeeb horrible people having a go at me for being in their department when I should be somewhere else... even when I show them my notes where it says I was told to go there!
> 
> It still fecking hurts. I'm going to see the GP on Tuesday and ask for a referral to a physio or something and then get my Benenden healthcare (work thing) to get me an appointment sooner. I have to have a GP referral first though, so another day off work... I'm going crazy stuck at home!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I'm a bit fed up. I'm being more positive today which helps with the pain actually, but I am tired of this now. At least if I knew what it was it might help...


Awww, sweetheart, I am so sorry they havent found out what this is yet or started to treat it. It must really be getting you down now. I always think that pregnancy in itself is bad enough with all the aches and pains that go with it without being bothered by something like this or SPD as alot of our other JJB's are suffering with, or Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.

I hope you get it diagnosed soon hon, so they can start treating it.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## becstar

Thank you. 

PS Your jelly babies sig is making me hungry!


----------



## csmummu

my back has been killing today... i guess i shouldnt have gone into town shopping LOL!

Hubby got a BBQ for his birthday along with lots of bbq toys and tools! including an apron which says "who wants the big sausage" PMSL! were having the bbq on monday with family :) PLus i had cake today 

I have the carry cot and car seat parts but i dont have the toddler seat... which is proving near impossible to get so im going to sell what i have an buy the complete set :) i still need quite a lot for charlie. my friend is due 2 weeks after me and has everything including nappies! i need to get organised!


----------



## bjl1981

geogem said:


> BJL1981,
> 
> welcome to 3rd tri!! I was just looking at your username and realised you could be my sister!! (that sounds mad I know!!) Her initials are BJL and she was born in 1981!! was just wondering if there was summat she hasnt told me!! ha ha

I don't think I'm your sister!!!!lol!!!
But 1981 was a great year to be born!:)


----------



## chelle81

im here i keep forgetting to post to say i moved over lol xx


----------



## hollilol

Hello fellow July Jelly Babies

Would you mind adding me to the list - July 10th!! Team Pink, as you can probably see from my ticker :dohh:

Thank you

Laura


----------



## jenwigan

yey had my scan today girls it was amazing defontly a lil girl :D:D and weighing in at 4 an alf pounds allready im gunna b having a huge baby! really scared now. xx


----------



## kiki

Afternoon ladies! Hope you are all well.

Hollilol and chelle81, welcome! Great to have you here, hope things are going well!

csmummu - hope your back feels better today. And you had cake????? Lovely!!! Hope hubby had a lovely day yesterday!

jenwigan - pics??? Where are they???? You know we love pics!! I wouldnt worry too much about the weight hon, it sounds very healthy. Remember that they dont grow much in the last 2 weeks anyway!

Caidan has been causing me a fair bit of pain the last couple of days. I swear he has engaged because of the pressure I feel down below and where the majority of the movements are, and I am going to the loo at least 3 times an hour at the mo, but I think it's too early for him to have engaged??? I dont know.



xxx


----------



## kiki

Sorry, double post, but just noticed I have moved up a box!!!

Second last one now! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Kiki- How exciting you're on the penultimate box!!!!! I was so excited when I moved onto the 7th one!!

Jenwigan - Its great that the baby is a healthy weight...but I can understand the worry of it being too big!!!!:rofl:


----------



## colesmom

My actual dd is july 27 and im having a BOY:happydance: Thanks for this post I was so excited when I saw it. Congrats to all the July mommys


----------



## Babydance

i just wrote a big long post and internet explorer went all dodgy and now my post is gone! arghhhhhhhhhhhhh 

how is everyone doing today? xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Doing good Babydance and you?

Sun is shining here had a lazy day, after a busy one yesterday.
Went to look at prams think i have finally picked one...........the quinny speedi sx haha but that could all change tomorrow, easier buying a car lol

xx


----------



## Babydance

Aidedhoney said:


> Doing good Babydance and you?
> 
> Sun is shining here had a lazy day, after a busy one yesterday.
> Went to look at prams think i have finally picked one...........the quinny speedi sx haha but that could all change tomorrow, easier buying a car lol
> 
> xx

Yeah it's been lovely today, where in Scotland are you? Yey on choosing your pram!! i got so excited when i got mine hehe i still put it up and push it about hehe 

Anyone else finding it very surreal at the moment? I keep turning to DH saying "I have a baby in my tummy.. a little person" he just looks at me lol 

xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Babydance - I completely agree, I've known pregnant people, and obviously I knew before we were pregnant that there would be a little person growing inside, but the reality is sooooooo different!!!!!
When I feel the baby kick (and also see it now!!) I still can't get my head around the little person inside me!!! Its certainly surreal!!!


----------



## Babydance

bjl1981 said:


> Babydance - I completely agree, I've known pregnant people, and obviously I knew before we were pregnant that there would be a little person growing inside, but the reality is sooooooo different!!!!!
> When I feel the baby kick (and also see it now!!) I still can't get my head around the little person inside me!!! Its certainly surreal!!!

Its so wierd! I watch Soph wriggling around in my belly see her buttocks shoved out my side lol i even felt her spine one day and i still find i cant take it in that this little baby is on my tummy!! 

Today i've just felt really odd, i cant put my finger on it but i just feel so strange my head feels wobbly and my bits .. the only way i can describe it.. feel like they are opening up!! For the past week i cant go an hour without the feeling i need to pee it's driving me nuts i cant go ANYWHERE unless its got a loo!!! I peed alot before but i could last like 3 hours at a time!! She has been head down since i was 28 weeks but now she feels like she's going to pop out at times!! (i know she wont lol)

xxx


----------



## JJF

Hey gals, I've had a nice weekend although I've had some pressure in the front and a backache but none of those things have been at the same time so I'm not worried, just uncomfortable but sounds like we all are, haha. I did wake up again last night with one horrible BH (think thats what it was) and thats the 3rd one like it I've had where it took my breath away and freaked me out but I'm figuring it must have something to do with the way I'm sleeping cause all 3 of these CRAZY pains have been in the middle of the night-go figure. I had BH with my other two pregnancies but this pregnancy seems so different, had BH but they don't feel the same as they did before.

So basically its all such a guessing game even when its your third baby :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Doing good Babydance and you?
> 
> Sun is shining here had a lazy day, after a busy one yesterday.
> Went to look at prams think i have finally picked one...........the quinny speedi sx haha but that could all change tomorrow, easier buying a car lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah it's been lovely today, where in Scotland are you? Yey on choosing your pram!! i got so excited when i got mine hehe i still put it up and push it about hehe
> 
> Anyone else finding it very surreal at the moment? I keep turning to DH saying "I have a baby in my tummy.. a little person" he just looks at me lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

A little person who is fully developed all they need is get get fatter lol. It is very surrel and strange that this new life is inside growing.

I am in Pitlochry been here a year and a bit used to stay in Aberdeen moved down over a year ago to be with the love of my life haha and yourself?
:hug:


----------



## babycakes76

Hi Everyone!! hope you are all well and enjoying the bank holiday weekend....

I now have a ticker!! do you see it?

We collected our cot yesterday :happydance: a bargain on ebay!!!!

Brand new in a box and I won it for £67.50 and it costs £129.99 in Mothercare!! I am so chuffed. The seller already had a cot and the one they sold was bought as a gift.
Just orderded the baby changing dresser off ebay for £40.00 brand new in a box. Hubby is going to make the wardrobe as Obaby don't do the wardrobe...

I am so excited!! its the first baby stuff i have bought :happydance:

Just wanted to share my happiness with you all xx


----------



## Babydance

Aidedhoney said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Doing good Babydance and you?
> 
> Sun is shining here had a lazy day, after a busy one yesterday.
> Went to look at prams think i have finally picked one...........the quinny speedi sx haha but that could all change tomorrow, easier buying a car lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah it's been lovely today, where in Scotland are you? Yey on choosing your pram!! i got so excited when i got mine hehe i still put it up and push it about hehe
> 
> Anyone else finding it very surreal at the moment? I keep turning to DH saying "I have a baby in my tummy.. a little person" he just looks at me lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> A little person who is fully developed all they need is get get fatter lol. It is very surrel and strange that this new life is inside growing.
> 
> I am in Pitlochry been here a year and a bit used to stay in Aberdeen moved down over a year ago to be with the love of my life haha and yourself?
> :hug:Click to expand...


I can tell when she grows cos she quiet for a whole day with just some wriggles but then the next she's back to her usual lively self :) i love her so much and i dont even know what she looks like!! hehe 

I like Pitlochry! I'm from Crieff but moved to Fife to be with DH .. how do they manage to get us to come to them?!! lol xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Doing good Babydance and you?
> 
> Sun is shining here had a lazy day, after a busy one yesterday.
> Went to look at prams think i have finally picked one...........the quinny speedi sx haha but that could all change tomorrow, easier buying a car lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah it's been lovely today, where in Scotland are you? Yey on choosing your pram!! i got so excited when i got mine hehe i still put it up and push it about hehe
> 
> Anyone else finding it very surreal at the moment? I keep turning to DH saying "I have a baby in my tummy.. a little person" he just looks at me lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> A little person who is fully developed all they need is get get fatter lol. It is very surrel and strange that this new life is inside growing.
> 
> I am in Pitlochry been here a year and a bit used to stay in Aberdeen moved down over a year ago to be with the love of my life haha and yourself?
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell when she grows cos she quiet for a whole day with just some wriggles but then the next she's back to her usual lively self :) i love her so much and i dont even know what she looks like!! hehe
> 
> *I like Pitlochry! I'm from Crieff but moved to Fife to be with DH .. how do they manage to get us to come to them?!! lol xxx*Click to expand...

You just havent got the touch ladies!!! Mine moved over from Fife to Edinburgh to be with me :happydance:

Mind you, he is from Edinburgh, but he did love living in Fife!!

colesmom - I have updated your date and bump colour - hello and welcome!!!

babycakes - yes, I see your ticker!! And congratulations on the cot and the changing dresser! It's great when you get these things, makes it al seem so much more real, and closer!!! 

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

LOL Kiki you have to tell us your secret.
Cant believe its monday again the weekend seems to fly by, roll on friday, got my consultant/scan and it will be the wkend again lol

It makes it sooooo exciting buying things.

Question for you ladies, will our LOs need a light pramsuit or will a small jacket do, saw a nice pramsuit yesterday but if we are having a warm summer a jacket would be enough??? What you all getting?


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> LOL Kiki you have to tell us your secret.
> Cant believe its monday again the weekend seems to fly by, roll on friday, got my consultant/scan and it will be the wkend again lol
> 
> It makes it sooooo exciting buying things.
> 
> Question for you ladies, will our LOs need a light pramsuit or will a small jacket do, saw a nice pramsuit yesterday but if we are having a warm summer a jacket would be enough??? What you all getting?

Lol!! I wish I had a secret hon!! I just told him I wasnt moving my then 12year old over to Fife and having her change schools at such an important time and he agreed!

As for the pramsuit, I wasnt planning on getting one at that time of the year, I reckon a jacket type thing and/or cardis will be ok. Of course, it depends on the weather, but I really dont think it would be cold enough at the end of June/July for a pramsuit.

At least I blooming well hope it isnt!!!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks for that Kiki, think seeing them in the shops kinnda threw me, thought a cardie/jacket would do as by the time you get a vest n babysuit/grow on they be hot enough and if it is cooler then a blanket would do i imagine.

xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Thanks for that Kiki, think seeing them in the shops kinnda threw me, thought a cardie/jacket would do as by the time you get a vest n babysuit/grow on they be hot enough and if it is cooler then a blanket would do i imagine.
> 
> xxx

Yep, that would be my thinking too hon.

Sooooooo many things we have to think about!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

I've just washed Soph's first load of clothes eeek hehehe we sat on the floor and went through them all it was so much fun but i really must stop buying.. now!! :blush:
Im packing my hospital bag tonight! hehe

I cant wait till she is here! Starting the raspberry tea tonight 31+4 you think its a good idea? xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Babydance said:


> I've just washed Soph's first load of clothes eeek hehehe we sat on the floor and went through them all it was so much fun but i really must stop buying.. now!! :blush:
> Im packing my hospital bag tonight! hehe
> 
> I cant wait till she is here! Starting the raspberry tea tonight 31+4 you think its a good idea? xxx

I've been washing things little by little. The clothes look so cute hanging out to dry!!!! 
How exciting packing your bag!! I was reading the sticky on what to pack yesterday and have a mental tick list already forming!!
I need to buy some raspberry leaf tea, but will prob wait til 34 weeks to start it.


----------



## csmummu

Hi all!! were so nearly there!!!! my mum said to me i dont think you will get to full term (meaning due date 40w)... i said to her i dont either i reccon 37 weeks that means 7 weeks ish lol. hopefully :)


----------



## starah

csmummu said:


> Hi all!! were so nearly there!!!! my mum said to me i dont think you will get to full term (meaning due date 40w)... i said to her i dont either i reccon 37 weeks that means 7 weeks ish lol. hopefully :)


Eeeep I know!! We could very easily have the baby in June, which is next month!!! Scary actually....lol i'm starting to get nervous


----------



## kiki

It's scary when you think of it as next month! I am due to have a planned c- section, which I would have at either 38 or 39 weeks, so for me it's definitely next month, but if he comes at the same time as my DD, he will be here in just over 6 weeks!!!

Hope you are all well!!!


xxx


----------



## JJF

I'm banking on 37 weeks also since my others were born then. I tell you I've had very little patience this pregnancy (I don't have a ton to start with) but my emotions have been pretty good until tonight when I've just had a nice big cry. Its one of those thats for a somewhat silly reason (there is a reason however, haha) but I can't stop crying, you know. Guess its because I havn't cryed in months, its all been bottled up inside, ugh! Been feeling a good bit of energy though which is good :)


----------



## Peanut78

Hi girls, 

Am trying to attach pic from my 4D scan - not sure I am doing this right... bear with me if you can't see anything....

Ok, wasn't able to get it on... will have to wait till OH comes home... I am technically challenged....!

xx


----------



## kiki

Peanut78 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Am trying to attach pic from my 4D scan - not sure I am doing this right... bear with me if you can't see anything....
> 
> Ok, wasn't able to get it on... will have to wait till OH comes home... I am technically challenged....!
> 
> xx

Aw! Looking forward to seeing the pic!!!

xxx


----------



## Donna35

Hi I'm due 27th July can I pleeeeease be added to the list:happydance:


----------



## kiki

Donna35 said:


> Hi I'm due 27th July can I pleeeeease be added to the list:happydance:

Hello there!!! Welcome hon, lovely to have you here!!! I have added you to the list as a yellow bump.

Hope you have had a good pregnancy so far??

xxx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

just popped on to see how you all are, 

got my pram!! really excited now!! also went shopping and bought all my nightwear and other bits for the hospital the other day!! feel ready for him to come now!! 

I have this massive feeling that he will be late tho!! I went overdue with my first and have a feeling this one will be the same!! Its the worst feeling in the world being overdue so hope he proves me wrong and comes a week or so early!! 

starting to think about labour alot more now too! Been hoping for it to be like my last!! quick with no pain relief but I have been thinking surely I cant be that lucky twice!!

anyway - babbling a bit now!! 

spk later
x


----------



## curiosa

girls, how did your HIP grant applications go?
I just got my letter back and they rejected my application cause my midwife signed it before 25 weeks! :hissy: but I thought we'd done it right! :hissy:
they say we can reapply but what a pain!!!! :grr:


----------



## purple_socks

curiosa said:


> girls, how did your HIP grant applications go?
> I just got my letter back and they rejected my application cause my midwife signed it before 25 weeks! :hissy: but I thought we'd done it right! :hissy:
> they say we can reapply but what a pain!!!! :grr:

Oh thats really silly...u'd think if u applied early they'd just hold the application until the right time then process it! what a waste of paper!

I haven't heard back abt mine yet...i applied a bit late at 28 weeks so hopefully mine wont b rejected


----------



## curiosa

yes especially since I think she must've signed it at 24+ weeks! So only a few days early! arggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## geogem

I sent mine in approx 4 weeks ago and have heard nothing!! I rang them last week and the woman said that if I dont hear anything in another 4 weeks to give them a call!! it could be June before I hear anything!!

Isn't it stupid that they cant just do it anyway for the sake of a couple of days!!- mind u I suppose the midwife should know better!!


----------



## csmummu

OH MY GOD.... surley they know your over 25 weeks now cant these people do maths! i cant remember when mine was signed; Ive just checked my notes i was signed on 4/4/09 at 25 weeks (and 4 days i think or it might be a + sign) Its nice that youve heard back from them though even if it was pants news.... and you get to reapply in time.

I guess its time i though about getting a text buddy any one fancy a job? Im due july 12th please apply within :D


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies! :) how is everyone today?

Thats rubbish about the HIP grant thing! They're being pains for these! I didnt get mine till 2 weeks ago because of the 25 week rule. 

Only a 1000 words of my dissertation to do :happydance: but still have the majority of one chapter and a conclusion to write...hmm may have to do some cutting :rofl: 

Its scary how close its getting isnt it!


----------



## pimplebum

hope everyone is well today ....i didnt send my hip form off till i was 29 weeks so havent heard anything yet the race is on now to see which will come first baby or money heheheh i would say baby then maybe money will be here for christmas .....oh just noticed ive moved up another box only 1 more to go:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

I didnt send mine off till the 1st of May, the rate they are paying out i may get it in time for los 1st birthday haha.

Its pouring down with rain here tonight suits my mood had a crappy day at work think i may bring my maternity leave forward xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi girls hope you are all well...

Okay so OH and I went out today and bought a few outfits for our little girl and I just had this weird feeling... what if it was wrong and we were having a little boy and we have bought a lot of girls things? Knew I should have insisted on a 4d scan for reassurance!
Has anyone else had this... or have you all been cautious and bought neutral stuff?


Tara
xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am having a boy......ammnio confirmed it as well and havent bought anything blue, dunno why just keep on buying white/cream. Might buy something blue nearer the time

xx


----------



## curiosa

Taranboo said:


> Okay so OH and I went out today and bought a few outfits for our little girl and I just had this weird feeling... what if it was wrong and we were having a little boy and we have bought a lot of girls things? Knew I should have insisted on a 4d scan for reassurance!
> Has anyone else had this... or have you all been cautious and bought neutral stuff?

I sometimes wonder as well! I'm having a girl - we had a scan at 20 weeks and another at 22 weeks and both said girl... but still sometimes I wonder whether thy missed something! :rofl:
I have to admit I have bought 70% girly stuff a few tomboyish things and the rest is neutral. All bodysuits are neutral cause they're underneath anyway and I want to have more kids and save money on baby clothes! 

In my hospital bag I have only packed NEUTRL stuff cause I don't want my kid going home in a dress is it's a boy! :rofl:


----------



## Peanut78

Twiglet said:


> Hello there ladies! :) how is everyone today?
> 
> Thats rubbish about the HIP grant thing! They're being pains for these! I didnt get mine till 2 weeks ago because of the 25 week rule.
> 
> Only a 1000 words of my dissertation to do :happydance: but still have the majority of one chapter and a conclusion to write...hmm may have to do some cutting :rofl:
> 
> Its scary how close its getting isnt it!

Congrats on being nearly finished with your dissertation - it's a great feeling isn't it... :cloud9:

I keep having this recurring nightmare lately that I never finished my MSc - all of sudden realising I am supposed to sit exams in a weeks time, but never submitted any coursework or attended any lectures/ tutorials. Such a relief when I wake up - like I said to OH - once it's done nobody can ever take it away from you! now i just need to remember that at night too.... hmmm, wonder if these dreams are trying to tell me something else.... :rofl:

Good luck with the crunch 

xx


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

How are you all today? Its completely misreable here pouring down dull and windy! Poop!
I went to pregnancy yoga on Monday it was great! Made it very real that i'm having a baby!! 
I packed Soph's hospital bag today and made up her moses basket after washing all her clothes yesterday! hehe xxx


----------



## curiosa

*Peanut *and *Twiglet*, good lukc on your studies! are you girls almost over?
I am doing a PhD! I weas due to finish in October but I'm taking maternity leave cause there's no way I'm finishing before July.
Do you girls know of any benefits we can get as pregnant students? 
All benefits seem to be for either people who work or people who area already on benefits. :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

The Dissertation is now a COMPLETE document and ready to be bound tomorrow :D :D I love it!! Its the best feeling ever :D 

I've got 4 weeks left of Uni and then its over. As for the benefits the only one I have any hope of getting is Maternity allowance...if I can find 13 wage slips! Other than that as my OH works I get nothing :( I do know if you get a student loan you should get more towards the costs of childcare etc but its not much at all :( its rubbish :(


----------



## JJF

I worked in the Ultrasound business for years and typically it is VERY obvious by 20 weeks what the sex is so I think your all okay ;) Of course it does happen but it has to be pretty darn slim in my opinion. 

I havn't bought much because I'm waiting to get a good bit of stuff from a friend that is done with her girl stuff but I did put what little items I have in the baby baskets in the nursery today, that was fun. My dad is going to paint the room for me in about 2 and a half weeks and then the race will be on to get it all organized and decorated before my baby girl arrives :)


----------



## Lorien

We're moving to a two-bedroom townhouse at the end of the month, so I've put off buying almost everything. I have a small paper bag with the little bits & pieces (a few onsies, a teether etc.) and every so often I have the compulsion to hug the bag. Seriously. I hug a paper bag. 

I think I call this 'early onset motherhood insanity'. 

Congrats for those done school -- it feels AMAZING!


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: it's like an evolved version of tree hugging lorien!


----------



## curiosa

:rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

Lorien said:


> We're moving to a two-bedroom townhouse at the end of the month, so I've put off buying almost everything. I have a small paper bag with the little bits & pieces (a few onsies, a teether etc.) and every so often I have the compulsion to hug the bag. Seriously. I hug a paper bag.
> 
> I think I call this 'early onset motherhood insanity'.
> 
> Congrats for those done school -- it feels AMAZING!

awww thats so sweet!!


----------



## kiki

Congrats Twiglet!!! Huge pat on the back to you!!

As for the bag hugging Lorien - that is just lovely!!! :happydance:

Totally non pregnancy related, but I am just so proud of DD. At her school they sit their exams (equivalent of GCSE in England) a year earlier than most schools (she will be 14 only when she sits them!!) and she has just sat her 'mock prelims' 2 weeks ago. We dont have all the results in but so far she has gained a B in her Info Systems (which she didnt think she would pass!!) so gets to do the Intermediate 2 (an exam above O Level but below Higher) she gained a 2:1 in her Biology Credit Exam and a fantastic 1:1 in her Modern Studies Credit Exam. We already know she is doing the Intermediate 2 in Maths, so we just have 4 results to come in.

I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of her!!!!

Just had to share that with you all!!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Oh wow Kiki - you must be soooo proud!! My little boy did his sats last week and was soooo nervous!! (he's only 8!) I know he will have done well tho!! Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## kiki

geogem said:


> Oh wow Kiki - you must be soooo proud!! My little boy did his sats last week and was soooo nervous!! (he's only 8!) I know he will have done well tho!! Congrats to your daughter!!


8 years old?? Seems so young! We dont have SATS in Scotland, thankfully!!!

I bet he has done fantastically!!

And thank you!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congats to your DD Kiki, you must be soooooo proud of her xx


----------



## wishingonastar

congrats to your daughter kiki...a bright little spark :)


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> congrats to your daughter kiki...a bright little spark :)


Thank you hon!!

How is my due date buddy doing??

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

aww i'm well thanks hun...really going into slow mode now though and feeling like an old lady before my time! :rofl:
how about you?

have to admit i'm a little envious you know what flavour yours is...i like team yellow but am getting to the stage where i am really wanting to know! i went on a gender predictor site based on old wives tales and it still came out as 50/50 split so i'm no better off even with that :rofl:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> aww i'm well thanks hun...really going into slow mode now though and feeling like an old lady before my time! :rofl:
> how about you?
> 
> have to admit i'm a little envious you know what flavour yours is...i like team yellow but am getting to the stage where i am really wanting to know! i went on a gender predictor site based on old wives tales and it still came out as 50/50 split so i'm no better off even with that :rofl:

I feel exactly the same, my body feels like it has aged 20 years!! Even standing up straight is a challenge at times!!!

Is this your first hon?? I didnt find out with my daughter, didnt want to know at all until she made her appearance. I personally just felt this time round I wanted to know. DD is 13 and I just wanted to know if I was gonna stick to the girlie stuff or if I would get to buy the boys stuff!! Just sheer impatience on my part,no other reason!!! You have come this far not knowing, and have only a few weeks left! It will be worth the wait!

I have had 3 scans confirming it's a boy, yet STILL I imagine me giving birth and them saying 'you have a beautiful baby daughter'...........:rofl:


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies!

Just had my cot delivered by a lovelylovely man.
Liam kept me up last night as he was a snoremonster!! Not fun! My cats came upstairs around 6am though and made him uncomfortable so all was well :rofl: 

Dissertation finished, househunting can begin and uni's nearly over...couldn't ask for more :D

Kiki congrats to your daughter :D I prefer how Scotland do their exams...but then there's not much about England that I do prefer :p :rofl:


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Hello there ladies!
> 
> Just had my cot delivered by a lovelylovely man.
> Liam kept me up last night as he was a snoremonster!! Not fun! My cats came upstairs around 6am though and made him uncomfortable so all was well :rofl:
> 
> Dissertation finished, househunting can begin and uni's nearly over...couldn't ask for more :D
> 
> Kiki congrats to your daughter :D I prefer how Scotland do their exams...but then there's not much about England that I do prefer :p :rofl:


Thank you honey!!

Well done you on the hard work you have put in, it's all gonna be worth it!!!

Bet you feel great having the cot now? Caidan's gets delivered in September (or before if we need it!!) just so we have time to get done what we need to get done to split this big living room into 2 bedrooms (an easier and cheaper option than moving we have decided!!). 

Good luck with the househunting sweetie!! We are taking ours off the market in the next week or so, and the work in the house will get underway sometime soon!! 

Happy days eh??? :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Its lovely having it :happydance: feels like I'm prepared now :D

Ohh good luck with that :D in the house we live in at the moment they've split the living room in 2...we didnt need an extra room so Liam made it into our "study" (where he plays computer games basically :rofl )

We just need a cheaper house thats just ours and not sharing with others...its gonna be lovelylovely I feel.

:D


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Congrats Twiglet!!! Huge pat on the back to you!!
> 
> As for the bag hugging Lorien - that is just lovely!!! :happydance:
> 
> Totally non pregnancy related, but I am just so proud of DD. At her school they sit their exams (equivalent of GCSE in England) a year earlier than most schools (she will be 14 only when she sits them!!) and she has just sat her 'mock prelims' 2 weeks ago. We dont have all the results in but so far she has gained a B in her Info Systems (which she didnt think she would pass!!) so gets to do the Intermediate 2 (an exam above O Level but below Higher) she gained a 2:1 in her Biology Credit Exam and a fantastic 1:1 in her Modern Studies Credit Exam. We already know she is doing the Intermediate 2 in Maths, so we just have 4 results to come in.
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of her!!!!
> 
> Just had to share that with you all!!!
> 
> xxx


Aww Kiki thats great news! What a wee star! 

How have you been? Soph's getting a big fatty hehe She keeps poking her bum out! :D How's Caidan doing? xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Twiglet!!! Huge pat on the back to you!!
> 
> As for the bag hugging Lorien - that is just lovely!!! :happydance:
> 
> Totally non pregnancy related, but I am just so proud of DD. At her school they sit their exams (equivalent of GCSE in England) a year earlier than most schools (she will be 14 only when she sits them!!) and she has just sat her 'mock prelims' 2 weeks ago. We dont have all the results in but so far she has gained a B in her Info Systems (which she didnt think she would pass!!) so gets to do the Intermediate 2 (an exam above O Level but below Higher) she gained a 2:1 in her Biology Credit Exam and a fantastic 1:1 in her Modern Studies Credit Exam. We already know she is doing the Intermediate 2 in Maths, so we just have 4 results to come in.
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo proud of her!!!!
> 
> Just had to share that with you all!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Aww Kiki thats great news! What a wee star!
> 
> How have you been? Soph's getting a big fatty hehe She keeps poking her bum out! :D How's Caidan doing? xxClick to expand...


Hello there hon!!!! Thank you!!

I am ok, tired, slow, the usual 32 week pregnant complaints!!! Caidan is fine, a wee so and so at times!! He has taken to multiple kicking/punching/headbutting, ie he will do it three times in quick succession, which kinda takes my breath away!!! He seems to be wriggling alot now so I am guessing room is becoming an issue. How are you feeling?? Do you feel Sophie is a little squashed now?? And, more to the point, are you enjoying maternity leave?? 

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Hey, yeah totally when i lay down i can feel her stretch out as if to say "aaahhhhh" lol She does feel really squished though but she is still head down so she's a very good girl! :D Thats her been head down for 6 weeks now! 
Mat leave is fab except from all the house work ive to do! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

kiki said:


> I feel exactly the same, my body feels like it has aged 20 years!! Even standing up straight is a challenge at times!!!
> 
> Is this your first hon?? I didnt find out with my daughter, didnt want to know at all until she made her appearance. I personally just felt this time round I wanted to know. DD is 13 and I just wanted to know if I was gonna stick to the girlie stuff or if I would get to buy the boys stuff!! Just sheer impatience on my part,no other reason!!! You have come this far not knowing, and have only a few weeks left! It will be worth the wait!
> 
> I have had 3 scans confirming it's a boy, yet STILL I imagine me giving birth and them saying 'you have a beautiful baby daughter'...........:rofl:
> 
> 
> xxx

yep it's my first :) that's lovely for you that you'll have one of each :) god that would be awful for any parent to go through...thinking all the way you're having one and it turning out to be the other!


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same, my body feels like it has aged 20 years!! Even standing up straight is a challenge at times!!!
> 
> Is this your first hon?? I didnt find out with my daughter, didnt want to know at all until she made her appearance. I personally just felt this time round I wanted to know. DD is 13 and I just wanted to know if I was gonna stick to the girlie stuff or if I would get to buy the boys stuff!! Just sheer impatience on my part,no other reason!!! You have come this far not knowing, and have only a few weeks left! It will be worth the wait!
> 
> I have had 3 scans confirming it's a boy, yet STILL I imagine me giving birth and them saying 'you have a beautiful baby daughter'...........:rofl:
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> yep it's my first :) that's lovely for you that you'll have one of each :) god that would be awful for any parent to go through...thinking all the way you're having one and it turning out to be the other!Click to expand...

It happened recently to someone on here, I cant remember who though, but she was told she was having a boy at her scan and gave birth to a girl!!!!

I would have a pile of clothes that wasnt handy going away to the Charity Shop!!!

A horrid question, but do you have a preference for boy or girl?

xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Hey, yeah totally when i lay down i can feel her stretch out as if to say "aaahhhhh" lol She does feel really squished though but she is still head down so she's a very good girl! :D Thats her been head down for 6 weeks now!
> Mat leave is fab except from all the house work ive to do! xx

Caidan is still head down as well, I think anyway!! He seems to have a preference for my right hand side though. 

Housework. Eugh. We have no excuse really when we arent working. Except maybe the fact that standing upright takes up most of our energy, never mind expecting to hoover and dust as well!!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hmmm...no i don't think i have a preference... i have three nephews so to have a little girl would be awesome but then i would love to have a little boy too! i can see pluses and minuses with both! lol

i used to work on a children's disability team and after hearing about all the awful disabilities children can be born with i truly just want this baby to be healthy and that outweighs any preference

OH was a plank and got carried away on ebay with buying things...he showed me a dungaree set he'd bought that he was proud of until i pointed out it was a boys outfit not unisex like he thought! :dohh: we've worked out if we use the babygrow and dungarees separately it can still be used if we have a girl :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

wishing, I have to admit that I ahve bought some clothes that are quite boyish, but like you, I think that if I separate the bits (eg dungarees and bodysuit) we'll be ok. I don't mind a tomboy - I was one and my sister was too. I'm actually more worried taht my girl might be too girly and I won't know what to do with her. :rofl:


----------



## becstar

My friend was told she was having a boy, and even got a scan picture apparently showing 'his balls'. It was a girl...


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: at curiosa!

god becstar that's hilarious yet awful...to even think they caught its sack on the scan pics and there was no sack...installs a lot of confidence in scanner's abilities! :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

becstar said:


> My friend was told she was having a boy, and even got a scan picture apparently showing 'his balls'. It was a girl...

:rofl:
I would've thought it would be easier for the sonographer to think it's a girl, and then end up with a boy, due to boy-bits being hidden! :dohh:


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> becstar said:
> 
> 
> My friend was told she was having a boy, and even got a scan picture apparently showing 'his balls'. It was a girl...
> 
> :rofl:
> I would've thought it would be easier for the sonographer to think it's a girl, and then end up with a boy, due to boy-bits being hidden! :dohh:Click to expand...


Ok ok!!! Enough already. You have me panicking I am having a girl now!!! :rofl:

Not that I would mind a girl at all, it's just I have been used to the fact that it's a boy called Caidan for the last 14 weeks!!!!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I know for sure she's a little girl...legs up three times in scans...theres just no mistaking it and there's defo nothing there. Getting them to reconfirm at 34 weeks and then thats it I'm happy :D


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> I know for sure she's a little girl...legs up three times in scans...theres just no mistaking it and there's defo nothing there. Getting them to reconfirm at 34 weeks and then thats it I'm happy :D


Ah, but you ARE getting them to reconfirm, just in case......:rofl:

I will be doing the same again at my 36 week growth scan!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah!! All this talk has me worried :rofl: I'm 99% sure she's my little Miss.Rose...I'd have sure given a boy a complex if it turns out to have a winkie :rofl:


----------



## kiki

:rofl: :rofl:

xxx


----------



## cs22

Hi everyone, How are you all? Talking about the gender scans. Ive had one scan to say im having a boy. That was my 20 weeks scan. Im not having any more scans done now :-( Ive bought a few blue clothes but not many. The rest are neutral just in case. And the nursery is completely neutral, in creams and browns. Either way if they have got my babys gender wrong were ok. We were told we were having a boy but if i have a girl i will be just as excited. Cant wait, not long now x


----------



## Twiglet

Hey cs :D

I've just kept the tags on her older ones so if its wrong I'll take it back and exchange, they;re fine with exchanges after the 28 days as I asked...thats at Marks and Spencers, BHS, Mothercare and Mamas and Papas :D

How can you tell if your baby is head down? I dont think she is at the moment...she likes to stick her bum out and its just above my bellybutton...I'll ask my midwife at my appointment on tuesday. :D


----------



## cs22

Hi Twiglet,

Hi, I went to the midwife yesterday for my routine appointment. She told me my baby was head down and bum in my ribs. I had shooting pains "down Below" over the past couple of days. Midwife told me its babys head bopping up and down really low. I had my suspitions baby was head down. I had something chunky under my ribs, turns out it was babys bum


----------



## Twiglet

Dont think little one is head down yet then! Dont mind though...those stabbing pains do not sound fun :|


----------



## bjl1981

Evening ladies.
Been for MW appointment today (28 weeks) and heard LO's heartbeat again (140BPM) which was nice. I'm measuring 29cm which she said was fine and we're starting our parent craft classes 1st June. Things are all coming together, its so strange to think baby will be here soon!


----------



## cs22

Hi girls, 
Random thing to post but two months left till due date :wohoo: Im convinced ill go overdue but regardless :happydance: So excited x


----------



## Peanut78

curiosa said:


> *Peanut *and *Twiglet*, good lukc on your studies! are you girls almost over?
> I am doing a PhD! I weas due to finish in October but I'm taking maternity leave cause there's no way I'm finishing before July.
> Do you girls know of any benefits we can get as pregnant students?
> All benefits seem to be for either people who work or people who area already on benefits. :dohh:

My studies were actually finished years ago - I just seem to have all these nightmares lately about never having finished, very weird (especially as my studies are not something I think about much...).... 

Can't help on the benefits question, have struggled to find a way to get some benefits having worked as a freelance consultant the last year, which has proved pretty futile for a whole host of reasons... 

What subject are you doing your PhD in?

xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Ohhhh ladies, how have your days been??

xx


----------



## csmummu

Hi all,

Just wote a really long post then pressed my back button and for somereason it sent my browser back a page and i lost it :( 

so just a quickie .... im glad you all doing ok and well done to Kiki's DD and Twiglet and peanut! 

i feel 40 years old an i am READY for a baby! i dont remember Caitlin (4) being such hard work to carry!

catch up soon i promise!


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> Ohhhh ladies, how have your days been??
> 
> xx

Hey you!!! How are things? How is the BP??

xxx


----------



## curiosa

Peanut78 said:


> What subject are you doing your PhD in?

I see, I'm silly and I keep going back to uni! :rofl:
I'm doing a PhD in computational chemistry - I'm basically a geek! :rofl:

I guess I'm being a bit cheeky with wanting more benefits cause they do pay me 6 months maternity and my husband does work full time! :blush:

I want to find out what position my baby's in too!! :hissy:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

I want to find out what position bubs is lying in!! I cant quite figure it out although I get lots of kicks high up and what seems like a bum poking out quite high up but still not sure a lot of the time!! 

Oh well i'll get the midwife to have a look next week!! 

I am 30 weeks today!! that means weekwise everything after today is single figures right?


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how are you all? I wanna meet :crib: now ...........:loopy::roll:
Sorry im just getting a little impatient now :dohh:. So desperate to meet baby. 32 weeks now so not too long left now x
:baby:


----------



## kiki

Lol!! I am just laughing at how impatient we all are now!!!! We get to single figures and we just want to have bubs. Although, I am reckoning a fair few of us will be panicking in around 3 or 4 weeks time as it gets REALLY close!!!


xxx


----------



## cs22

Im wanting the time to go really fast now. This is my first baby. I think once labour starts though ill be wishing i had more time left 
Cant win x :rofl:


----------



## Catalyst

I wish the time would go past faster. Not just because Im looking forward to meet the baby but we are moving in just 3 weeks!
when it was 4-5 weeks I was thinking I have pleanty of time to pack down my stuff and order a car from moving company and so on. Then just yesterday I was.. O shit! It is geting closer and so many things going on before we move and I havent started packing!
This weekend we will start packing, and fixing small things so the ppl that are going to rent our apartment can move in as soon as we get out hehe.
Only thing im not looking farward to is driving 700 km to the place we are moving to :S
Then I will just past time by puting our stuff in place, washing the baby clothes and so on.
So many things to do... litle time to do it but still the time doesnt move fast enaugh!


----------



## kiki

Catalyst said:


> I wish the time would go past faster. Not just because Im looking forward to meet the baby but we are moving in just 3 weeks!
> when it was 4-5 weeks I was thinking I have pleanty of time to pack down my stuff and order a car from moving company and so on. Then just yesterday I was.. O shit! It is geting closer and so many things going on before we move and I havent started packing!
> This weekend we will start packing, and fixing small things so the ppl that are going to rent our apartment can move in as soon as we get out hehe.
> Only thing im not looking farward to is driving 700 km to the place we are moving to :S
> Then I will just past time by puting our stuff in place, washing the baby clothes and so on.
> So many things to do... litle time to do it but still the time doesnt move fast enaugh!

Good luck with the move hon!!!! 


xxx


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you :) 



kiki said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> I wish the time would go past faster. Not just because Im looking forward to meet the baby but we are moving in just 3 weeks!
> when it was 4-5 weeks I was thinking I have pleanty of time to pack down my stuff and order a car from moving company and so on. Then just yesterday I was.. O shit! It is geting closer and so many things going on before we move and I havent started packing!
> This weekend we will start packing, and fixing small things so the ppl that are going to rent our apartment can move in as soon as we get out hehe.
> Only thing im not looking farward to is driving 700 km to the place we are moving to :S
> Then I will just past time by puting our stuff in place, washing the baby clothes and so on.
> So many things to do... litle time to do it but still the time doesnt move fast enaugh!
> 
> Good luck with the move hon!!!!
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## curiosa

good luck with the move, Catalyst! 
It can't be easy to move shortly before/after the birth of a baby. Hope it's not too much work for you and that you have plenty of help!


----------



## Catalyst

curiosa said:


> good luck with the move, Catalyst!
> It can't be easy to move shortly before/after the birth of a baby. Hope it's not too much work for you and that you have plenty of help!

My OH will do the most work. Has said that I only have to pack in to boxes and take something out, he will move the big stuff and take the boxes in and out of the truck. I feel kind of useless and lazy that he will do almost all the work.


----------



## csmummu

Wow good luck with the move wemoved when i was 4 months i was still able to do a lot but i had people telling me not to do this or that if they spent less time telling me what to do and doing it instead we wouldnt have had a problem LOL.... i hate moveing! Are you moving into a house? will bubs have a nursery? its all exciting :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good evening ladies, How are we all tonight?

I am soooooo happy had my scan today and a chat with my consultant, baby is doing brilliant, docs words were what lovely chubby cheeks and chubby feet we have. Also she laughed and said to keep the tags on the newborn clothes haha!!!!! Baby at the moment is breech with legs extended but loads of room and fluid for us to move. Its funny i did say to OH this morning that i was sure lo had moved during the night (had a crap nights sleep last night with loads of movement)

Consultant was really positive as well no date for my section yet i have the cardioligst on the 10th of JUne and my consultant wants to see me on the 12th so we can put the final plans in place ie who needs to be there at delivery in terms of special care.

Came away so happy and it was brilliant to see my little man again.

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awww im so glad you had a great appointment! :)

I told my hubby today (who has been less involved this time round - he thinks he knows it all and has done it before) i told him theres 9 weeks til 40 weeks... he started to protest that that wasnt enough time... i explained 37 is full term so thats 6 WEEKS! i think hes a bit shell shocked now bless him! but also :rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Haha poor sods eh my oh hasnt had a baby before and he has decided that he could quite happily and confidently deliver this baby should i go into early labour haha nearly wet my pants laughing.
On a serious note when you say 6 wks it sounds very scary lol


----------



## loulou2409

hiya,

please can you update my colour im on blue team now!:happydance:

thank you


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on team blue just been reading your post re scan and baby shower, have a nice day today xxx


----------



## bjl1981

morning people. Just got a free sample nappy from Little lamb!:happydance:
Its so cute!! anyone else planning on reusable nappies?


----------



## curiosa

yeah I'm planning on using cloth nappies! I got my free sample from Little Lamb but want to try other brands as well... there's so much variety out there I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

How are you all today? It pouring and misreable here :( so DH is playing the playstation whilst i'm on here :) 
I got a voucher through the other day for Sainsburys to get a free huggies mummy to be bundle worth £9.99 so went along to get it (even though i have most of the stuff in it) and they had run out so the cashier said just go find £9.99 worth of baby stuff and i'll keep the voucher, if that was ok with me! :happydance: i love free stuff hehe 
Cant believe its only 7 weeks 5 days till my wee baby's due date!! :happydance: Am i the only one really excited about labour? Or am i just mad? hehe xx


----------



## Lanyloo

I'm actually quite excited about labour too! I know its going to hurt so worrying isn't going to change that! I'm just so excited about meeting my baby and knowing if we have a girl or a boy!!


----------



## Babydance

Lanyloo said:


> I'm actually quite excited about labour too! I know its going to hurt so worrying isn't going to change that! I'm just so excited about meeting my baby and knowing if we have a girl or a boy!!

Thats what i was saying to DH i cant stop it hurting so why worry about that lol I do have a major fear about dying in childbirth and dont know how to get around this fear so i keep pushing it to the back of my mind?! :( xx


----------



## happygirl

im scared but excited as well!!!

just want to hold him and give him the biggest kiss!

also wanna see if he comes out blonde or brunette! me and o/h have a bet going on!

lol


----------



## kiki

loulou2409 said:


> hiya,
> 
> please can you update my colour im on blue team now!:happydance:
> 
> thank you


Updated hon. Congratulations!!!


xxx


----------



## becstar

How have you got free samples from little lamb? I have a few little lamb nappies but none were free!

ETA I googled it and I just missed out. Poo. Nevermind!


----------



## bjl1981

curiosa said:


> yeah I'm planning on using cloth nappies! I got my free sample from Little Lamb but want to try other brands as well... there's so much variety out there I don't even know where to begin!


I've bought a pack of Mothercare smart nappies while theyre on offer, and will probably buy a bumgenious and totbots nappy to try aswell.


----------



## pimplebum

afternoon hope all us july mommies are having a good day...


----------



## curiosa

Babydance said:


> Thats what i was saying to DH i cant stop it hurting so why worry about that lol I do have a major fear about dying in childbirth and dont know how to get around this fear so i keep pushing it to the back of my mind?! :( xx

Babydance, what a terrible fear to have! :(
Have you been on a tour of your hospital and met the midwives and done your course? I assure you that doing that will help you feel more comfortable about the whole thing - I know I feel much more relaxed after doing my first course/tour this weekend. 
When we're in labour everybody will be there to make sure we and the baby are 100% ok. I hope it makes you think less about the bad stuff, hun.:hugs:

I really adored my hospital and love the rooms and everything - especially the new birthing pools in the birth centre. Now I feel comfortable about packing a HUGE case of my hospital bag as I know there is plenty of room for my stuff in the rooms. :happydance:


----------



## cs22

Hi everybody, how is everyone today? Well i hope. x


----------



## csmummu

Hello all,

I have no idea what im doing this week its my DD's 4th birthday on friday with a kids party on saturday afternoon! im driving my self nuts organising and nesting its rediculas! :)


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

how are we all feeling today? Blake has been wriggling around terribly today!! think he knows I have a day off work and wants to bug me!!

Totally random I know but I tried painting my toenails last night and couldnt reach!! I am now classed as an official fatty!! My lovely darling hubby offered to do them for me as he knows how funny I am about having to have them painted!! What a mistake!! I ended up with more nail varnish on my toes than my nails!

Has anyone noticed how their nails and hair are growing? my finger nails are amazing and although I only dyed my hair a week ago I already have noticeable roots!! its going mad!! think someone has been fertilising me in my sleep! ha ha lol!!


----------



## kiki

Hey gem!! Lol! I wont let my OH near my toenails for that very reason, God only knows where the nail varnish would end up, but it wouldnt be on my toes. I have been not to bad in still managing to paint them, and I even managed to shave my legs and ladybits this morning. Ok, it wasnt easy, but I did it!!!!
I notice a difference in my nails and hair too. My hair is always thick and tends to grow outward instead of down at the best of times!!It's even worse at the moment. I could make a fortune selling it to make wigs!!! 

Hope everyone is well! I am off to see the mw this afternoon so hopefully all is still ok!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah my hair is getting longer too, wanted my graduated bob to grow out for a year now and finally with the pregnancy it has :D 

Am in a rotten mood now, went to midwifes today...not only did she splash blood all over me whilst taking my blood but prodded and poked me for around 10 minutes and then said oh baby is measuring under. 

At 29+5 she's measuring 27 weeks. Now have a consultant appointment next thursday...nice week to wait and worry :hissy: but she did say she thinks I'm having a small bubba...and that my dates might be wrong but mergh :(

Rang Liam to get him to book the time off work and they said make her change it to another day as someone else is off that day!!! WHAT?! So I told him to tell them to piddle off, my midwife rushed this appointment through as an emergency and I'm still having to wait 1.2 weeks...I am in such a hissypissy mood!


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Yeah my hair is getting longer too, wanted my graduated bob to grow out for a year now and finally with the pregnancy it has :D
> 
> Am in a rotten mood now, went to midwifes today...not only did she splash blood all over me whilst taking my blood but prodded and poked me for around 10 minutes and then said oh baby is measuring under.
> 
> At 29+5 she's measuring 27 weeks. Now have a consultant appointment next thursday...nice week to wait and worry :hissy: but she did say she thinks I'm having a small bubba...and that my dates might be wrong but mergh :(
> 
> Rang Liam to get him to book the time off work and they said make her change it to another day as someone else is off that day!!! WHAT?! So I told him to tell them to piddle off, my midwife rushed this appointment through as an emergency and I'm still having to wait 1.2 weeks...I am in such a hissypissy mood!

Awww hon :hug:

You know, I wish they would stop telling people they are gonna have big/small babies, it really rips my knitting!!! I was told with my DD that she would be small and they may have to keep her in special care etc. She was born at 37 weeks 5 days and weighed 6lb 2 oz and was 21 inches long. That, I am sorry is not small for 37 weeks!! They had me panicking for the last 10 weeks of my pregnancy, and for no reason!!

They also told my cousin to expect her baby to be born with an abnormally large head! I mean ffs! Why would you tel somene that??? You can imagine what she went through and she was dreading the birth!!! And guess what, when her daughter was born, there was NOTHING abnormal about any part of her, especially not her head. 

Really, they get right on my thruppenies these 'professionals' sometimes!!!

Anyway, what I am trying to say Twiglet, is try hard not to worry because sometimes these people really do get it so wrong!!!!


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah its his work thats pissing me off more than anything, he wanted me to book a private scan incase he cant make it so I've got one for this friday at 5:15...and he finishes work at 5 hahaha...that'll be fun. But that was the only time they had. Its just annoying that they're that incosiderate...his boss turned around and said well if it was something to worry about they'd have her in now...just cause they cant find someone to have Liam's 1:1 client...so I told Liam on the phone that he has no right passing judgement on something like that considering he has no kids. 

:hugs: thanks will try not to worry too much but its always hard when you think things are going swimmingly and MW bombards you with tonnes of information and reasons etc.


----------



## kiki

At least you are getting a private scan out of it, that's something!!! I agree that his work should be a little more understanding, but unfortunately the daddy doesnt have the same rights as we mums do at work. Still, a wee bit compassion wouldnt go amiss. Everything will be fine hon though, you'll see!

Just had to say - Raspberry Leaf tea - it's actually not bad tasting at all!!

xxx


----------



## Lucyblu

Hi all, please can I join too! Baby Frank is due on the 23rd July and its a PINK one.
Also Twiglet I really feel for you, that stupid boss doesn't know what he's on about....and why is it they always pick on us when we're feeling slightly poo anyhow....


----------



## kiki

Lucyblu said:


> Hi all, please can I join too! Baby Frank is due on the 23rd July and its a PINK one.
> Also Twiglet I really feel for you, that stupid boss doesn't know what he's on about....and why is it they always pick on us when we're feeling slightly poo anyhow....

Hey hon, welcome!!! I have added you to the July mums list!

How are you? Have you had a good pregnancy so far? Number 4 for you I see, what do you have so far as regards boy/girl?

xxx


----------



## Lucyblu

kiki said:


> Lucyblu said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, please can I join too! Baby Frank is due on the 23rd July and its a PINK one.
> Also Twiglet I really feel for you, that stupid boss doesn't know what he's on about....and why is it they always pick on us when we're feeling slightly poo anyhow....
> 
> Hey hon, welcome!!! I have added you to the July mums list!
> 
> How are you? Have you had a good pregnancy so far? Number 4 for you I see, what do you have so far as regards boy/girl?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hi Kiki, thanks :)

Pregnancy so far has been ok...although I really dont like pregnancy much. Baby is a slow grower so having lots of scans and had previous problems with other pregnancy's so they watching me like a hawk.

I have 2 girls and a boy so far, so this is the 3rd girl:cloud9:

xx


----------



## Babydance

curiosa said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Thats what i was saying to DH i cant stop it hurting so why worry about that lol I do have a major fear about dying in childbirth and dont know how to get around this fear so i keep pushing it to the back of my mind?! :( xx
> 
> Babydance, what a terrible fear to have! :(
> Have you been on a tour of your hospital and met the midwives and done your course? I assure you that doing that will help you feel more comfortable about the whole thing - I know I feel much more relaxed after doing my first course/tour this weekend.
> When we're in labour everybody will be there to make sure we and the baby are 100% ok. I hope it makes you think less about the bad stuff, hun.:hugs:
> 
> I really adored my hospital and love the rooms and everything - especially the new birthing pools in the birth centre. Now I feel comfortable about packing a HUGE case of my hospital bag as I know there is plenty of room for my stuff in the rooms. :happydance:Click to expand...


I dont even know where the fear came from? i've not been on a tour yet should i just call them and ask or should i ask my midwife next Tuesday (midwife is at my docs surgery not where i'll be having Soph) 

Thanks hun xx

I'm off to pack my hospital bag now.. feeling a little nervous!! xx


----------



## bjl1981

anyone brought their maternity leave forward? had a crummy day at work and seriously considering finishing by 32rd week instead of 35th week.


----------



## Babydance

I thought i'd finish up in week 34 but actually finished up week 30 with a weeks holiday and then started mat leave on week 31 .. i was hot, stressed, sore heads etc it wasnt worth the risk of endangering LO! xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Babydance said:


> I thought i'd finish up in week 34 but actually finished up week 30 with a weeks holiday and then started mat leave on week 31 .. i was hot, stressed, sore heads etc it wasnt worth the risk of endangering LO! xxx


I'm very tempted. Keep changing my mind though!!!


----------



## Babydance

bjl1981 said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> I thought i'd finish up in week 34 but actually finished up week 30 with a weeks holiday and then started mat leave on week 31 .. i was hot, stressed, sore heads etc it wasnt worth the risk of endangering LO! xxx
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted. Keep changing my mind though!!!Click to expand...

It's the best thing i've done!! I havent felt sick with stress etc since and hope LO is more chilled with going off early, but if you want to change your mat leave start date you normally need to give 4 weeks notice? xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Babydance said:


> bjl1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> I thought i'd finish up in week 34 but actually finished up week 30 with a weeks holiday and then started mat leave on week 31 .. i was hot, stressed, sore heads etc it wasnt worth the risk of endangering LO! xxx
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted. Keep changing my mind though!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's the best thing i've done!! I havent felt sick with stress etc since and hope LO is more chilled with going off early, but if you want to change your mat leave start date you normally need to give 4 weeks notice? xxxClick to expand...

oh... it would be 2 1/2 weeks off!!!! I'm sure if I told my line manager I couldn't cope she'd understand. I need to make my mind up quickly though!!


----------



## Babydance

I'm sure if you said you were struggling they would have to do something!! Hope you get off earlier hun! It's not worth it if your struggling!! xxx


----------



## starah

I need to stop reading these maternity leave posts, I get so jealous!!


----------



## csmummu

geogem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Totally random I know but I tried painting my toenails last night and couldnt reach!! I am now classed as an official fatty!! My lovely darling hubby offered to do them for me as he knows how funny I am about having to have them painted!! What a mistake!! I ended up with more nail varnish on my toes than my nails!

LOL you should have seen me today putting my shoes on today! Slips ons too


----------



## JJF

On the same line as the toe nail discussion, its bathing suit weather here and its time to hit the swimming pool and I'm a little concerned that my bottom bathing suit area won't be very presentable if you know what I mean but I cant see it to get it all fixed up, haha. HUM...whats a girl to do, ha.


----------



## godivalocks

I'm not getting anywhere near a bathing suit. 

What a nightmare!


----------



## JJF

Too funny, when I was 32 weeks prego with my first, my daughter, I wore a bikini two piece on the beach, I was just SURE that everyone wanted to witness and enjoy my prego belly as much as I did. Now that its my third and I'm feeling much bigger and bulkier, I still have that bikini but I'm not too sure anyone is going to catch me in it at the beach next week, haha!


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies!!

Hope everyone is well today.

Lucyblu, you sound like you have had a tough time, I hope things start to pick up for you xxx

Babydance, apologies for alarming you yesterday with the missed call, a simple mistake of putting mobile phone in bag without locking keypad!!!!

JJF, Bikini??? Good Lord, if I went near a beach right now there would be a queue of people attempting to roll me back into the sea.......

Was at the mw yesterday, BP is creeping up (it's usually high but always steady) trace of protein in my urine and swelling in the hands and ankles. Have to go back next week to get it checked again. Still measuring 2 weeks ahead at 34cm. Dont know what that will mean in terms of when I will get my c section, but have my growth scan on 1st June so will know more then I guess.

However, the good news is that I got my HIP Grant paid into my account today. Sent the form off on 14th April so it took 4 weeks, which isnt too bad!!!

xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

morning all!

kiki... i hope you're okay - :hugs: and good work on the grant! :)

just thought I'd pop in with an update from our end. all is quiet really. i'm loving Chops moving around so much. 5 weeks 2 days left at work for me (who's counting right :winkwink:) and getting bigger every day!

thought I'd pop on the scales today and it seems I've put on about 1st and a third since Chops started growing.... and I don't care - it' all for my little man!

I'm now limited to 1 pair of leggings, 1 pair of maternity jeans and 1 pair of maternity trousers (black for work). It's so funny to see your body change so much huh? :)

I have yet to have my 2nd round of bloods taken (long story) and I've still got to send off my MATB1 form... running out of time!!! ARGH!

That's about it really... ooo feeling really tired at the moment too.. but to be expected I guess.

Midwifey on Monday - yay! :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hope the blood pressure doesnt creep up much more, the worry of it creeping up makes it worse i think.........sometimes wish they wouldnt mention it!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Little Pickle,

I know what you mean in terms of clothing, i have plenty of tops but trousers are very scarce and seems pointless buying more.

I am beginning to get a bit more tired have noticed that my walking pace has slowed right down, back is beginning to ache and heartburn kicked in big time yesterday, seems fine today so far.

Its the getting comfy in bed i am struggling with, last 3 nights have been terrible, i finally get comfy after much pillow arranging and leg shuffling and guess what i need to get up for a wee!!!! Also finding it a mammoth task to roll over and get up, oh sometimes gently pushes me or pulls me up. I have forgotton what a whole nights unbroken sleep feels like haha guess its good practice for when lo is here.

Its a lovely sunny day here today makes me wish lo was here and we could go for a walk in the sun in the pram i have yet to buy!!!!!
Nevermind soon be maternity leave time yah yah yah.


----------



## Pudding-x123

kiki said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today.
> 
> Lucyblu, you sound like you have had a tough time, I hope things start to pick up for you xxx
> 
> Babydance, apologies for alarming you yesterday with the missed call, a simple mistake of putting mobile phone in bag without locking keypad!!!!
> 
> JJF, Bikini??? Good Lord, if I went near a beach right now there would be a queue of people attempting to roll me back into the sea.......
> 
> Was at the mw yesterday, BP is creeping up (it's usually high but always steady) trace of protein in my urine and swelling in the hands and ankles. Have to go back next week to get it checked again. Still measuring 2 weeks ahead at 34cm. Dont know what that will mean in terms of when I will get my c section, but *have my growth scan on 1st June* so will know more then I guess.
> 
> However, the good news is that I got my HIP Grant paid into my account today. Sent the form off on 14th April so it took 4 weeks, which isnt too bad!!!
> 
> xxx

YEY I have my growth scan on the 1st June aswell!

:happydance:


----------



## becstar

Aidedhoney said:


> Its the getting comfy in bed i am struggling with, last 3 nights have been terrible, i finally get comfy after much pillow arranging and leg shuffling and guess what i need to get up for a wee!!!! Also finding it a mammoth task to roll over and get up, oh sometimes gently pushes me or pulls me up. I have forgotton what a whole nights unbroken sleep feels like haha guess its good practice for when lo is here.
> .

Are you me?!! Me too.

I also got my HIPG today, which was a nice surprise! My mum also told me that my Nana (my darling Nana who died in December) left my little cub £150, the same as all her great-grandchildren, even though (s)he hadn't been born when she died. She knew the cub was coming and was so excited. I am all tearful thinking about it - my Nana was so thoughtful and lovely. I'll save it to put in his/her child trust fund with that initial £250 they get.


----------



## Babydance

Seen another post on this so thought i'd say hello and and hope youre all doing your PF exercises!! https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/fitness/pelvicfloor/ 
I've been doing alot more today as i've realised time is closing in and i'd better get a move on! 

How are you all tonight? xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awwww Becstar that is sooooooo sweet that your nana did that.

xxx


----------



## Babydance

becstar said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Its the getting comfy in bed i am struggling with, last 3 nights have been terrible, i finally get comfy after much pillow arranging and leg shuffling and guess what i need to get up for a wee!!!! Also finding it a mammoth task to roll over and get up, oh sometimes gently pushes me or pulls me up. I have forgotton what a whole nights unbroken sleep feels like haha guess its good practice for when lo is here.
> .
> 
> Are you me?!! Me too.
> 
> I also got my HIPG today, which was a nice surprise! My mum also told me that my Nana (my darling Nana who died in December) left my little cub £150, the same as all her great-grandchildren, even though (s)he hadn't been born when she died. She knew the cub was coming and was so excited. I am all tearful thinking about it - my Nana was so thoughtful and lovely. I'll save it to put in his/her child trust fund with that initial £250 they get.Click to expand...

Aw hunny thats so sweet, got me all tearful reading it!! :hug: xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awwww bless your nana! 

I last saw my midwife at 28 weeks dont see her again til 34 weeks (nearly over by then!) but she said because this is my second i dont need much moniroting kinda wrong but they are VERY VERY good at listening to worries and doing home visits or squeezing you in to clinic! 

cant wait to get my hip grant would be very handy next week :)


----------



## JJF

We all sound like were in the same spots with the heartburn, running out of clothing, ect :) I bought a few more baby things today, diapers, forumla holder, breast pads for my bra, pads for bleeding afterwards, I'm cranking along now!

Heartburn kicked in lately, yuk


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am loving all the cute wee baby outfits hmmmmmm just got to wash them all now!!! lol


----------



## jenwigan

elllo girls not said hello for a bit how is every one. finnaly craked on with washing LO things trying do it bit by bit which will keep me busy. im fed up at home now. been of since i was 15 weeks :O:O driving me insane. got really scared today realising am gunna b a mummy in 8 weeks time. realised im gunna be respinsible for somebody else. im so scared. for mums already does it come natrully to you?? xx


----------



## Babydance

jenwigan said:


> elllo girls not said hello for a bit how is every one. finnaly craked on with washing LO things trying do it bit by bit which will keep me busy. im fed up at home now. been of since i was 15 weeks :O:O driving me insane. got really scared today realising am gunna b a mummy in 8 weeks time. realised im gunna be respinsible for somebody else. im so scared. for mums already does it come natrully to you?? xx

Does it make it feel any closer if you say its actually 7 weeks 6 days? hehe its started sinking in for me too and i just keep bursting into tears! xx


----------



## jenwigan

oooo nooo thats even scaryer. OH keeps telling me not panik but a cant help it seeing all this tiny clothes around me ahhhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## kiki

jenwigan said:


> elllo girls not said hello for a bit how is every one. finnaly craked on with washing LO things trying do it bit by bit which will keep me busy. im fed up at home now. been of since i was 15 weeks :O:O driving me insane. got really scared today realising am gunna b a mummy in 8 weeks time. realised im gunna be respinsible for somebody else. im so scared. for mums already does it come natrully to you?? xx


The best advice I can give about being a mum is to try not to stress. If your primary concern is your baby then you will be a good mum. You alone will get to instinctively know your child and what they want and need. They dont come with a book of instructions and we all make mistakes. Just try and be as relaxed as possible. A contented mummy = a contented baby.

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> jenwigan said:
> 
> 
> elllo girls not said hello for a bit how is every one. finnaly craked on with washing LO things trying do it bit by bit which will keep me busy. im fed up at home now. been of since i was 15 weeks :O:O driving me insane. got really scared today realising am gunna b a mummy in 8 weeks time. realised im gunna be respinsible for somebody else. im so scared. for mums already does it come natrully to you?? xx
> 
> 
> The best advice I can give about being a mum is to try not to stress. If your primary concern is your baby then you will be a good mum. You alone will get to instinctively know your child and what they want and need. They dont come with a book of instructions and we all make mistakes. Just try and be as relaxed as possible. A contented mummy = a contented baby.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Wise words Kiki, wise words! x


----------



## cs22

Hey hey hey, Hi ladies. How is everyone today? Well i hope x


----------



## Babydance

My little baby's due in 6 weeks 6 days.. how scary but exciting is that? I just cannot get comfy atall!! She's been head down for 7 weeks now but her head is further down now and i pee ALLL the time! lol Today she has been pushing her adorable little knees out my right side under my ribs and my side feels all bruised now! :( I just let her push and prod away though cos i feel sorry for the poor little mite all squished up in there!! 

How are you CS22? xxx


----------



## cs22

Hi Babydance, How are you? Im fine.
Ive been having a bit of a crappy day. Been feeling a little low today. Not long now at all till July babies will be arriving. Getting really close now.  Counting down the days till i meet my little one for the first time


----------



## JJF

I'm 31 + 3 and I'm a bit bigger in size than I saw when I delivered my son at 37 weeks so I'm starting to get aprehensive. Scared isn't a good word or nervous but feels strange to be this big at 31 weeks. I know my dates aren't off either and I know theres nothing at all wrong with being 'big' and its probably just because I have a small frame but it just seems crazy since I still have 6 weeks of growing and I've never been this big before. My daughter came when my water broke 18 days early and my son came 12 days early but my lovely doc induced me (long story why) so I'm sure he will induce me a little early this time as well but lordy I'm thinking if I keep on growing at the rate I'm growing maybe he can induce me at around week 34, JUST KIDDING, really but Its a very strange feeling.

Sorry if I sound like I'm ranting, just wanted to share by thoughts :)


----------



## kiki

JJF said:


> I'm 31 + 3 and I'm a bit bigger in size than I saw when I delivered my son at 37 weeks so I'm starting to get aprehensive. Scared isn't a good word or nervous but feels strange to be this big at 31 weeks. I know my dates aren't off either and I know theres nothing at all wrong with being 'big' and its probably just because I have a small frame but it just seems crazy since I still have 6 weeks of growing and I've never been this big before. My daughter came when my water broke 18 days early and my son came 12 days early but my lovely doc induced me (long story why) so I'm sure he will induce me a little early this time as well but lordy I'm thinking if I keep on growing at the rate I'm growing maybe he can induce me at around week 34, JUST KIDDING, really but Its a very strange feeling.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like I'm ranting, just wanted to share by thoughts :)

Aww hon, you arent ranting. I was really big with DD and it just gets so wearing. It is possible though that you wont grow much more and LO possibly isnt so squished up in there so that's good yeah??

I feel the same though, although my bump isnt too big, I am measuring 34 weeks, and I keep thinking, almost hoping that he will be measuring ahead too and that they will plan my c section for 36 weeks or something!!! Lol! It's awful isnt it? I feel bad at times for wanting him out of me but I really am fed up this time round!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Good morning ladies! It's lovely sunshine here today Soph's wide awake and kicking my ribs! Does anyone feel that kinda "crunch" when it's a strong kick? 
I'm on my own for the first time today since my mat leave began and i've written a big list of jobs to do right through to next Tuesday lol xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Morning!

Yey, growth scan on the 1st june! 

I'm on my own too.....boo!!

How is everybody?
xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Its sunny here too but i have work at 12 yawn yawn yawn, cant be bothered, wishing i had started my maternity leave earlier. Not due to finish till 3rd of July.
Work for my FIL (can be awful at times and good at others) so may bring it forward!


----------



## geogem

4 weeks tomorrow until maternity leave!! yay!! I really cant wait!! 

Is anyone else getting loads of BH's? My are constant!! feel like my belly is tight all day!! 

and I cant sit down longer than 10 mins without getting a numb bum! not good when you work in an office and sit down all day!!


----------



## ladyjayne

geogem said:


> 4 weeks tomorrow until maternity leave!! yay!! I really cant wait!!
> 
> Is anyone else getting loads of BH's? My are constant!! feel like my belly is tight all day!!
> 
> and I cant sit down longer than 10 mins without getting a numb bum! not good when you work in an office and sit down all day!!


I've been having constant BH's for two days now, 10-20 mins apart driving me nuts. 
I know exactly how you feel about the numb bum too, I hate being sat in my office with a sore bum, i get all fidgity and people look at me funny! hehe


----------



## geogem

ladyjayne said:


> I've been having constant BH's for two days now, 10-20 mins apart driving me nuts.
> I know exactly how you feel about the numb bum too, I hate being sat in my office with a sore bum, i get all fidgity and people look at me funny! hehe

I was on a course through work yesterday and the chairs were sooooo uncomfortable!! I spent half of the day stood up at the back as I couldnt bear to sit down!! 

the lecturer searched the whole building to find a better chair for me and couldnt - bless him he felt sooo guilty!! I didnt mind tho - I got out of a lot of the Q&A at the end!!


----------



## gracieloulou

geogem said:


> ladyjayne said:
> 
> 
> I've been having constant BH's for two days now, 10-20 mins apart driving me nuts.
> I know exactly how you feel about the numb bum too, I hate being sat in my office with a sore bum, i get all fidgity and people look at me funny! hehe
> 
> I was on a course through work yesterday and the chairs were sooooo uncomfortable!! I spent half of the day stood up at the back as I couldnt bear to sit down!!
> 
> the lecturer searched the whole building to find a better chair for me and couldnt - bless him he felt sooo guilty!! I didnt mind tho - I got out of a lot of the Q&A at the end!!Click to expand...

Hi

I am sat at work all day and my back and sides are killing me!!!!! i think they usually have a nurse come out here check your position and work area, i haven't had one yet!

I am sooo uncomfortable though :0( i keeop getting baby body parts scraping against my tum & the desk!


----------



## JJF

Girls my ribs and under my rib cage are SO SO SO sore today, painful even. I don't really feel like the baby is pushing on them, maybe so, I've been sitting a ton today so maybe she was squeezing up on my ribs. I saw a little online about trying to stretch, any of you have any ideas???


----------



## Babydance

JJF i get that if im sitting for awhile as your kinda pushing down on bubs with your ribs forcing your ribs up the way! Physio told me lay on your left side knees bent and straighten out your back this stretches your tum out xxx


----------



## geogem

I know what you mean - really hurts when LO kicks the desk!! Oh well - only 4 weeks today til Maternity leave!! Yay!!


----------



## curiosa

oh I'm glad you're also having trouble sitting at a desk! :rofl:well, not glad, but you know what I mean!! I have to sit in front of my computer all day and it's a pain at the best of times just cause I feel so far from the keyboard and the screen... and then LO starts moving and that's quite uncomfortable... and then I get the rib pains and that's just argggg:hissy:
Can't wait I only have 9 more working days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

curiosa said:


> oh I'm glad you're also having trouble sitting at a desk! :rofl:well, not glad, but you know what I mean!! I have to sit in front of my computer all day and it's a pain at the best of times just cause I feel so far from the keyboard and the screen... and then LO starts moving and that's quite uncomfortable... and then I get the rib pains and that's just argggg:hissy:
> Can't wait I only have 9 more working days to go!!! :happydance:

show off!! makes my 4 weeks look rubbish!! ha ha lol


----------



## Twiglet

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/100_0453.jpg

My baby girl :) 

After all the kurfuffle with the MW, Caitlyn is actually measuring a week ahead!! She's a very cheeky, lovely little one and had the woman in stitches with her antics.
She's head down =] and my placenta has moved up! Got a 4D scan for 10 minutes for free too so am on :cloud9:

OH hates 4D scans and went a bit pale but he loved seeing her as she has his nose (even his little bump) and his lips!! My cheeks and ears though =] Seriously amazing and am so happy =] 

Now to tell my MW she's an idiot >=| especially for some of the things she said to me :) !

Quick rambly post before I go to bed though hehe!


----------



## Elliebank

OMG that pic is amazing!! She's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm very chuffed with it :) especially as it was at the last moment that she turned around again and let us see it! we have one in black and white where she is facing us but I'm too lazy to label it and post but she has some chubby little hands :D 

Am just so relieved everything is fine with her :) The woman confirmed she is definetly a girl too :lol: :D


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies, how are you? its a bit dull today but i havent been out for a walk since Wednesday so i dont care if it rains i'm off out!! 

Soph was very very quiet yesterday i was really worried she would only move if i poked her a few times but i used the doppler and she seemed ok she normally is a bit quieter when she has a growth spurt, now today i got up and my pelvis is normally sore and clicky in the morning but this morning was something else, it feels like my pelvis has seperated!! Clunk click all the way to the loo and back!! (dont know how far i'll make it on my walk lol) 
She's alot more active today but i'm thinking she's maybe dropped a bit i can eat a bit more without instant heartburn and her kicks are lower now too! So pleased she is a bit more active today though! what you's think? 

Also i'm eating alot of tomatoes at the mo is it ok to eat lots of them? 

xxx


----------



## whitelilly

hi! i just realised i'd not been on here since befire i moved to 3rd tri! :hi:

Babydance- I think tomato eating is linked with lower iron levels? 

I am studying today and for the rest of the week... have my last exam on friday and leave work a few weeks after that. I can't wait!!!! xx


----------



## Babydance

whitelilly said:


> hi! i just realised i'd not been on here since befire i moved to 3rd tri! :hi:
> 
> Babydance- I think tomato eating is linked with lower iron levels?
> 
> I am studying today and for the rest of the week... have my last exam on friday and leave work a few weeks after that. I can't wait!!!! xx

Oh hmm.. my last 2 tests my iron levels have been textbook 

i've decided to now get my shoes on.. if i can reach! lol and get outside!! i've got to take DVD's back to blockbuster so atleast i cant get out of the walk! knowing me i'd talk myself out of it again lol 

Whats your exam on hun? xx


----------



## whitelilly

You might not be deficient in iron, maybe you just need a wee bit extra? My iron levels are rubbish, am taking 600mg a day of ferrous sulphate + folic acid + ascorbic too. 

I am training to be a clinical psychologist so my exam is on Learning Disabilities. Got to write four essays in 3 hours! Gulp! Hope the questions are nice. I only really started studying properly today as I work better under pressure BUT baby brain and anaemia making it difficult to stay awake/ absorb the info!!!


I can't wait to be off and watch DVDs! I haven't watched a film in agggggessss!!!!! xx


----------



## Babydance

Babydance said:


> Hello ladies, how are you? its a bit dull today but i havent been out for a walk since Wednesday so i dont care if it rains i'm off out!!
> 
> Soph was very very quiet yesterday i was really worried she would only move if i poked her a few times but i used the doppler and she seemed ok she normally is a bit quieter when she has a growth spurt, now today i got up and my pelvis is normally sore and clicky in the morning but this morning was something else, it feels like my pelvis has seperated!! Clunk click all the way to the loo and back!! (dont know how far i'll make it on my walk lol)
> She's alot more active today but i'm thinking she's maybe dropped a bit i can eat a bit more without instant heartburn and her kicks are lower now too! So pleased she is a bit more active today though! what you's think?
> 
> Also i'm eating alot of tomatoes at the mo is it ok to eat lots of them?
> 
> xxx


Also along with the above i've been getting ALOT of BH a day now, say 30+ each day! and they last for aggesssssss


----------



## Babydance

whitelilly said:


> You might not be deficient in iron, maybe you just need a wee bit extra? My iron levels are rubbish, am taking 600mg a day of ferrous sulphate + folic acid + ascorbic too.
> 
> I am training to be a clinical psychologist so my exam is on Learning Disabilities. Got to write four essays in 3 hours! Gulp! Hope the questions are nice. I only really started studying properly today as I work better under pressure BUT baby brain and anaemia making it difficult to stay awake/ absorb the info!!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be off and watch DVDs! I haven't watched a film in agggggessss!!!!! xx

Oh that sounds like hard work!! deary me!! With my baby brain i get to the shops and forget why i'm there i couldnt handle any exams!! lol Good luck hun let us know how you get on!! 
Once youre off get signed up with Lovefilm.com!! its fab!! xx


----------



## becstar

Ooh, until the end of May (I think) if you look on Money Saving Expert they have a code for a 3 month trial for Tesco DVD onlne rental... we've been doing that!


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/100_0453.jpg
> 
> My baby girl :)
> 
> After all the kurfuffle with the MW, Caitlyn is actually measuring a week ahead!! She's a very cheeky, lovely little one and had the woman in stitches with her antics.
> She's head down =] and my placenta has moved up! Got a 4D scan for 10 minutes for free too so am on :cloud9:
> 
> OH hates 4D scans and went a bit pale but he loved seeing her as she has his nose (even his little bump) and his lips!! My cheeks and ears though =] Seriously amazing and am so happy =]
> 
> Now to tell my MW she's an idiot >=| especially for some of the things she said to me :) !
> 
> Quick rambly post before I go to bed though hehe!


Hon!! What a lovely photo, what a wee cutie!!!
I am so pleased Caitlyn is doing fine, but I did tell you didnt I????? :happydance: 
Such a weight off your mind though!!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Aww twiglet congrats on the 4d and a healthy baby :) tut tut tut midwife! 

on a side note my Caitlin was 4 yesterday and we had a party at home for 7 kids! luckly we had my mum and dads help and one of the boys mums stayed behind lol oh and we had a 10 month old baby girl come too Bless she like the bananas lol. Reminds me how cute babies are!

It was a bit odd with people asking how long i had left and replying 8 weeks... I need to get sorted! Did any of you see the post on sainsburys nappies at £1 for 24 in new born size? guess where im going tomorrow... :D

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## pimplebum

awe twiglet the 4d pic is fantastic ......hope everyone else is doing ok time has passed so quickly it does sound funny when you tell people you have weeks left instead of months just imagine how crazy it will sound when we are down to days..lol


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies - just thought I'd pop in and see how you all are?? 

great news by the way Twiglet!! I would report the horrible woman who got you all panicky!! 

I am feeling good at the moment - BH's are getting mad now - belly seems to be always tight!

hope you are all good spk soon!!


----------



## bjl1981

Today has seemed really long, baby twisted round and was kicking me down below (very uncomfortable!!!) and then BH and indigestion which was making me feel sick, but I'm feeling a bit better now. Apart from that its been church which was good, and family sunday lunch as usual! Hope everyone else has had a good day. :)


----------



## whitelilly

Know how you geel bjl1981- my bambino has started lying in the strangest positions and is really sticking his bum out now. Sometimes it's a good 5cm higher than my other side! He has also started really hitting me down below... I am going to have to start doing regular pelvic floor crunches!!! xx


----------



## gracieloulou

Rant about work!

Ok, does anyone else feel like this or am i over reacting!

I am due to finish work in 6 weeks (i am off next week so not including that), i am in discussions about finishing a week earlier with my boss who is being a to$$er.. :hissy:and won't let me use holidays, he said i will need to carry those over but he doesn't care what i do with regards to my actual maternity date.

But today, i have come in and i just want to cry! i don't want to be here... :cry: i am sooooo tired, i have a 5 year old who had me up 3 times last night for various random reasons as she does and i am feeling so weak and light headed!!! i do have a LBP and Iron but other than that i am so tired and emotional at the moment.

I just wish i could finish now!! argh :hissy:


----------



## csmummu

Aww im sorry your not feeling well maybe you should take a sick day today use the excuse of going to get checked over because of your LBP anyway. . . 

as for your boss refusing to let you use your holiday is there a HR department because ive never known a company to REFUSE you holiday... plus i dont think it will roll over dependant on how long your taking? when does your holiday year end April or Jan? you will loose it if you dont take it... Speak to someone who isnt just going to think of it as loosing a pair of hands. Hope you can get sorted xxx


----------



## geogem

I agree with csmummu - our holidays run from January to Dec so I have to take mine before maternity, I spoke to my boss and agreed I would save them all and just go 4 weeks early on my maternity leave - on pay. 

If you dont take them until after maternity surely thats too late? 

he cant refuse to let you take them before if it will be too late when you get back!! you need to check on this as you dont want to lose that entitlement. 

Even so love why not take a days sicky if you feel that bad - you have a good excuse and I'd like to see them discipline a pregnant woman who has legitimate reasons to do so!!


----------



## gracieloulou

Hi

I am going to see if they will let me carry them over, as olong as i have taken a minimum of 20 days, with the 2 weeks before my maternity this should be correct then i can carry over any left over holidays. i have decided i am going to grin and bear this week, i am off the half term week, i will come back a week have a couple of days holiday then go and see the doc for a note for a couple of weeks... then i only have 1 more week of work left before i start my mat leave!

If i hadn't been messed around so much by my boss and he wasn't being so difficult i wouldn't do it, but i suppose if they aren't be accomodating then why should i!...

Thanks all x x


----------



## Taranboo

Good evening all you gorgeous JJB's,

Hope you are all well... sorry I haven't been able to update recently but I have been checking in and reading up on you all.

My bump is huge now... I keep catching a glimpse of myself in shop windows etc and can't quite believe its me... love my bump though...:D

LO is so active at the moment, she has def got a personality already, either that or I am imagining what she is doing in there and imagining her reaction to voices, music, movement etc.

Still haven't moved yet... long story... very stressful...but...fingers crossed...in the next two weeks...argh...I need to nest...:rofl: it's okay girls, I am managing and trying not to let things get on top of me. I am just taking one day at a time. My whole family is on standby for the move and I think I have been banned from being around when the move is in progress cause I will get stuck in:rofl: 
Do you know... the only room I want sorted... the nursery. I want it all set up with everything washed and ready to go... so that the first day I bring LO home, I can show her her new room...:blush: I know she won't know but I will!!!!

Well all you lovely JJB's, I will love you and leave you, take care.

Tara

xx

Kiki, thank you for keeping this thread updated, you are amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies,

Im stressing tonight as ive heard of 2 people today who's scans were wrong! Both were private scans. 
I had a gender scan at 16+4 and was told it was a girl and i could go out and buy pink! and also (i dont remember this but DH assures me) at my 20 week scan the sonographer said "nothing there to show it's a boy" 
I got a 4D scan but they couldnt see her bits, so i phoned up and complained as the pics werent that good and they didnt confirm the sex so ive been booked in for Wednesday to go back and check for free. 
I'm so nervous?! xx


----------



## Taranboo

Babydance, I have been the same but I have only had 1 confirmation from my 20 week scan... I keep asking myself...What if I have bonded with my little girl and it is in fact a boy? Even though I don't mind what sex it is...? ( I have bought loads of girl things)
My OH said to me, if they weren't sure, they wouldn't tell you what they think! Suppose he's right... but I have just bought 'her' bedding in coffee and cream just in case!! he he!
Enjoy your scan on Wednesday, hun.

love your new bump picture by the way. xxxxxxx

Tara
xxx


----------



## Babydance

Thank goodness i'm not the only person who is worried about that, nearly all her clothes are pink or pink rimmed! 
I think if they said it was a boy i'd feel like i'd lost my little girl cos i feel like i've bonded so much with Sophie but if they said it was a boy it wouldnt be Sophie, does that make sense?

Oh im all messed up just now!!


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how are you all today?
just reading up on the gender comments, I only had one scan, which was my 20 weeks scan to tell me im having a boy. I do think "what if they got it wrong" Just to be sure im doing the nursery in neutral, creams, browns, beiges, so if they were wrong were still ok, even the bouncers ect are neutral. We got mainly neutral clothes too but we do have some blue clothes for the baby. I cant wait till he makes an appearance. Really excited, Im actually willing labour to come on in the next few weeks, i doubt it will happen but i live in hope :rofl: Im convinced im gonna go overdue !
:hugs:


----------



## cooney

My Dr. just moved my due date from the 12th to the 3rd! I know it's only like... 9 days but I just had a heart attack! Now i'm 33 weeks instead of 31!!!

All of a sudden it feels waaay to real


----------



## JJF

Cooney I'd be jelous, hahaha, I think having babies 'early' rocks so go for it I say!


----------



## kiki

Hello all!!

Babydance - I understand you worrying, but I am sure you are having your wee Sophie. However, I think you are quite right to have Babaybond do a free scan, just to check for you. Remember and bloomin well text me when you have it confirmed!!! xxxxxx

Tara - I was wondering where you were and how the move was going. Just dont you be overdoing it, you have plenty family there willing to help, so let them!!! Good luck and I am so glad you love your bump, it's awful when people hate the way they look in pregnancy, poor things! xxxxx

Cooney - That's great news that you have been moved forward. At this stage of pregnancy 9 days can seem like a lifetime!!! I have changed your date on page 1. xxxxx

cs22 - I am the same, I keep hoping I will go into labour early! I just want to have him now!!! Take care hon xxxxx

JJF - Wouldnt it be good if your date was wrong too and you get moved forward!!! You never know!!! xxxxx

I am off to the mw this afternoon to get my BP etc checked again as last week it was high and I had protein my urine and swelling in my hands and ankles.
I had this last time with DD as well, but my waters broke with her before they could induce me for the pre eclampsia. Hopefully I will at least be able to hang on till my growth scan on 1st June!!! My mum is away to Canada tomorrow and not back till the 4th June, so I really dont want to have him till at least then!!!!!!

:hug: to you all

xxxxx


----------



## geogem

I know what you mean girls - I am soo impatient, As long as I have started to pack my bag then I want him here!

I am convinced I will also go overdue and I am not happy about the prospect!! I went 10 days over with my DS and it was the most distressing time of my life!! not looking forward to it at all!!


----------



## csmummu

Hello July mommas!

Has anyone else apart from Kiki got her HIPG yet? i was going to ring them today but dont want to be too pushy lol!


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> Hello July mommas!
> 
> Has anyone else apart from Kiki got her HIPG yet? i was going to ring them today but dont want to be too pushy lol!


When did you send the form off hon?

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies how are we all today? I'm so nervous about this damn scan tommorrow! I think cos DH wont be there mainly. My neighbour is taking me and i just want DH to be there to hold my hand.. i miss him so much right now! I just keep crying cos he's not here! It's probably me being really irrational as babybond emailed me today saying the lady who did my gender scan is the most experienced member they have! I dunno I'm just so scared if they say oh sorry it's a boy that my little Sophie will be taken away from me.. i love her so much!
I've got the midwife today i hope i dont start crying in there! 
xxx


----------



## pimplebum

hi all i posted my hip form on the 20th april and it was put in my bank account yesterday:happydance: hope everyone is well today im so exited now time is geting so close i have to keep tellin myself 7 weeks to go im on countdown now talk about wishing time away:rofl:


----------



## pimplebum

oh just realized 49 days sounds better then 7 weeks


----------



## geogem

csmummu said:


> Hello July mommas!
> 
> Has anyone else apart from Kiki got her HIPG yet? i was going to ring them today but dont want to be too pushy lol!

Hi there, I recieved a letter from them saying my midwife had signed my form too early so I had to re-apply!! I knew they were wrong as I made sure I was over 25 weeks so I called them last week. They admitted that this was their cock up and she was pass it back to the relavent people to be reassessed. I called them back last night to check what was going on and apparantly they have sent me a letter telling me to re-apply as they cant do anything about their cock up!! I am sooooo Fuming angry that their cock up is making me wait and I have to get another form off my midife and wait again for them to sort it!! 

So if THEY hadnt cocked up I would'av had it by now!! 

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH Rant over!!!


----------



## geogem

geogem said:


> Hi there, I recieved a letter from them saying my midwife had signed my form too early so I had to re-apply!! I knew they were wrong as I made sure I was over 25 weeks so I called them last week. They admitted that this was their cock up and she was pass it back to the relavent people to be reassessed. I called them back last night to check what was going on and apparantly they have sent me a letter telling me to re-apply as they cant do anything about their cock up!! I am sooooo Fuming angry that their cock up is making me wait and I have to get another form off my midife and wait again for them to sort it!!
> 
> So if THEY hadnt cocked up I would'av had it by now!!
> 
> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH Rant over!!!

Sorry hun forgot to say - I would deffo ring them and check everything is going through!!


----------



## gracieloulou

WOW.... how wrong, i have just eaten a Muller fruit corner and been caugh by someone in the office licking the pot out to get the last bit!!!! :blush:

I have just eaten a portion of chips & gray, then a yoghurt and i am STILL hungry!!! 

I haven't weighed myself since getting pregnant but i don't think i have done too bad... i can still wear some tops that i had before i was a 10/12 and i have been quite good not binging but the meals that i do eat are rubbish!! and i am now even hungrier than ever! the onyl thing that stops me eating is that i don't know what i want... does that make sense? i really want to eat but i don't know what i fancy.. its frustrating!!! :hissy:

Anyone else feel like they could be a walking dustbin?


----------



## curiosa

hi girls!
how are you all doing?
I'm really glad that I finish work next Friday - yesterday the most ridiculous thing happened to me. I took off my shoes at work,a nd when I tried to put them back on at 5:30, I just couldn't! :rofl: Had to call hubby to come and rescue me cause I couldn't take the train home without my shoes on. :dohh:
I'm having loads of little aches and pains and I want to be able to relax.


geogem - I also had the same reply from the HIP grant people! what a pain having to re-apply!! :hissy: I see my MW next week so I'll have her sort it out then....


----------



## csmummu

Ive been having a few odd Bh's which feels weird i didnt get them at all with my DD! 

Babydance im so sorry your having a down time I hope your appointment went well xx

I sent my HIPG form off on first week of April! but i called them after reading people have got them and they are 29 ish weeks! and the lovely man told me they had my form... I wasnt worried about anything else because stupid me didnt send it recorded! :doh: so im just happy they actually have it and its being processed! Phew!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance Good luck with the scan try and not worry xxx

Kiki, you poor thing xxx

OOoooo anyone else getting all hot and sweaty? Climbing stairs is leaving me all puffed out haha


----------



## A_Natasha

well thats good to hear i sent my on 24th april...still waiting x


----------



## JJF

Okay, I'm going to finally break down and ask what the heck you girls are talking about with these forms. I've figured out you fill this out, get it signed, send it in (apparently not too early,hehe) and then you get some money???


----------



## kiki

JJF said:


> Okay, I'm going to finally break down and ask what the heck you girls are talking about with these forms. I've figured out you fill this out, get it signed, send it in (apparently not too early,hehe) and then you get some money???


It's for whats called the Health In Pregnancy Grant. It's a one off payment which can be claimed by every mum to be after they are 25 weeks pregnant and is paid from 29 weeks onwards. It's £190 and the idea is that it helps us mums to be to eat healthily in the last 3 months of pregnancy. It is a great idea and alot of mums to be are in the position where eating healthily may be hard to afford. Alot of us however, will use it for something else, it's simply put into your account and it's yours to do with as you wish. It has just started in April so it has it's teething problems but I think they have almost caught up now so it should be getting paid at the right time to late August mums and onwards.

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh ladies, I'm fed up!

xx


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> Oh ladies, I'm fed up!
> 
> xx

Me too hon :hug:

xxx


----------



## jenwigan

me too :(:( sick of the morning sickness SPD jus really fed up wish it was july now!! xx


----------



## csmummu

Aidedhoney said:


> Babydance Good luck with the scan try and not worry xxx
> 
> Kiki, you poor thing xxx
> 
> OOoooo anyone else getting all hot and sweaty? Climbing stairs is leaving me all puffed out haha

OMG i feel like im sweating all the time i feel minging! :dohh:

JJF - i love your comment about not getting the form signed too early :rofl: My Monies will be going mostly on food as im re weaning my 4 year old onto decent food shes a fussy eater but ive bought some veg and fruit (shes not to bad with fruit really) and shes started eating it again so im happy just need to keep up with it .. 

My SPD only lasted about 2 weeks but my god that was hell! i really feel for those of you that have it all the time! :(


----------



## JJF

Where do I sign up for that money, hahahaha. My SPD only lasted about 2 weeks also but there are days that I feel like its coming back but it doesn't, just crazy pressure sometimes from baby trying to escape, haha. I do feel frustrated, fat, irritable, emotional, and can't sleep well now and ready for the weeks to hurry by! Sadly I know that even though the awful pregnancy annoyances will be gone, then will come the no sleep, emotional, tough times with a newborn (and two other kids).


----------



## Aidedhoney

Feel so sorry for you ladies that are having a rough time with the m/s and SPD, so far i am doing not too bad on the ailments front but i guess that could all change day to day.

OH is working late and DD is in bed and i am soooo bored,


----------



## Babydance

i know how you feel hun! My friend just left an hour ago and in the past week she's only the 2nd person i've actually spoken to!!!! Cant wait for DH to get back from work!! 
You run out of things to look up online dont you? xxx


----------



## godivalocks

JJF said:


> Where do I sign up for that money, hahahaha. My SPD only lasted about 2 weeks also but there are days that I feel like its coming back but it doesn't, just crazy pressure sometimes from baby trying to escape, haha. I do feel frustrated, fat, irritable, emotional, and can't sleep well now and ready for the weeks to hurry by! Sadly I know that even though the awful pregnancy annoyances will be gone, then will come the no sleep, emotional, tough times with a newborn (and two other kids).

Well, first, you can give a HUGE portion of your paycheck away in taxes. Then you get all excited about this "free" money because you forget that they took WAAAAAAAY more from you than the measly pittance they give back.

"The government is so great," you think. "Look at how they care about and take care of me!" rofl:)

Personally, I think I'd rather get rid of income tax and keep that money in my own pocket and spend it where I feel it's worthy, like on my own health care and my own kids and to causes I believe in.

Aside from that, I hear you on feeling fat. Heck, I'm not just feeling fat, I'm SEEING it! My legs have gotten so fat. I remember thinking they were fat before, and NOW I'm wishing I had the great legs I had prior to pregnancy. :dohh: I sure do hope I can lose it after the kid arrives.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance said:


> i know how you feel hun! My friend just left an hour ago and in the past week she's only the 2nd person i've actually spoken to!!!! Cant wait for DH to get back from work!!
> You run out of things to look up online dont you? xxx


Yup things to look at or things to buy cos your skint haha!! :hug:

Dunno about you but i miss OH when he works late then when he comes in i moan at him poor sod eh lol


----------



## curiosa

hello girls!! Life sure is starting to get tough on us these last few weeks!!

These are some thoughts I just woke up to this morning... perhaps some of you can give me a bit of input?

- *HOSPITAL BAG* : is it a good idea to keep it in the car or is it best just to leave it at home? (I don't use the car much so perhaps house is best)

- *CAR SEAT* : what do people usually do? Do they stick it in the car a few weeks before EDD and drive around as if the baby were already born, or do they throw it in the car along with the hospital bag when labour starts? 

- *COT* (or whereever the baby is sleeping) : When should I prepare it with bedding & stuff? I've still got my mattress wrapped in plastic so it doesn't get covered in dust, and all the sheets etc are in drawers... Should I do the bed up slightly before EDD and cover it in plastic?
Should I just wait to come home with LO in my arms?
Should I ask my mum to make the bed while I'm in labour?


----------



## Aidedhoney

My hospital bag i am just going to leave by the front door, bed i think i will have kinnda ready just before i go in i am using a moses basket so really just the one sheet there.
As for car seat hmmmm i am a c section so was just going to get OH to take it when picking us up, but if i wasnt i would grab it same time as bag. xx

Bit of a rant now..............just been to the dentist for a filling 92quid FFS i am pregnant but hey ho the lovely man is private patients only so cant get any free treatment, seems unfair eh. No dentists up my way are doing NHS work anymore.

Any of you ladies had this?


----------



## curiosa

ouch! 
I don't even have a dentist so haven't tried having any work done. I wish there were some NHS dentist round here who still accept new patients...


----------



## csmummu

curiosa said:


> hello girls!! Life sure is starting to get tough on us these last few weeks!!
> 
> These are some thoughts I just woke up to this morning... perhaps some of you can give me a bit of input?
> 
> - *HOSPITAL BAG* : is it a good idea to keep it in the car or is it best just to leave it at home? (I don't use the car much so perhaps house is best) If you dont use the car much Stick to having it at home just take it with you when you goin the car... you never know! its like a second hand bag lol
> 
> - *CAR SEAT* : what do people usually do? Do they stick it in the car a few weeks before EDD and drive around as if the baby were already born, or do they throw it in the car along with the hospital bag when labour starts? With my DD 4 years ago i left the car seat at home while i went in and gave birth i dont drive so knew i was getting picked up so who ever was picking me up would bring the seat!
> 
> - *COT* (or whereever the baby is sleeping) : When should I prepare it with bedding & stuff? I've still got my mattress wrapped in plastic so it doesn't get covered in dust, and all the sheets etc are in drawers... Should I do the bed up slightly before EDD and cover it in plastic?
> Should I just wait to come home with LO in my arms?
> Should I ask my mum to make the bed while I'm in labour?

 With the cot mattress, i was told to take it out of the wrapping to let it breath for a few weeks before even putting bedding on it! soperhaps think about doing that now but baby will be in the moses for a while anyway :) but it still needs to breath... also if your moses mattress is wrapped up do the same but dont forget to turn them both :) I dont even have mycot mattress yet LOL 

:)


----------



## Babydance

Aidedhoney said:


> My hospital bag i am just going to leave by the front door, bed i think i will have kinnda ready just before i go in i am using a moses basket so really just the one sheet there.
> As for car seat hmmmm i am a c section so was just going to get OH to take it when picking us up, but if i wasnt i would grab it same time as bag. xx
> 
> Bit of a rant now..............just been to the dentist for a filling 92quid FFS i am pregnant but hey ho the lovely man is private patients only so cant get any free treatment, seems unfair eh. No dentists up my way are doing NHS work anymore.
> 
> Any of you ladies had this?

There are very few NHS detists but as far as i was aware if you become exempt they have to deal with through the NHS. I would ask your midwife about this! My dentist is private only but cos im pregnant my treatment is free. BUT if you get private treatment eg. a white filling instead of an amalgam filling you may have to pay for this as it is classed as private treatment only and NHS wont pay for white filling unless they are asthetic teeth eg from front back 4

xx


----------



## Babydance

curiosa said:


> hello girls!! Life sure is starting to get tough on us these last few weeks!!
> 
> These are some thoughts I just woke up to this morning... perhaps some of you can give me a bit of input?
> 
> - *HOSPITAL BAG* : is it a good idea to keep it in the car or is it best just to leave it at home? (I don't use the car much so perhaps house is best)
> 
> - *CAR SEAT* : what do people usually do? Do they stick it in the car a few weeks before EDD and drive around as if the baby were already born, or do they throw it in the car along with the hospital bag when labour starts?
> 
> - *COT* (or whereever the baby is sleeping) : When should I prepare it with bedding & stuff? I've still got my mattress wrapped in plastic so it doesn't get covered in dust, and all the sheets etc are in drawers... Should I do the bed up slightly before EDD and cover it in plastic?
> Should I just wait to come home with LO in my arms?
> Should I ask my mum to make the bed while I'm in labour?

Hey hun

Hospital bag - I have sitting at the door of the nursery and when things happen i'll just grab them then

Car Seat - Bought mine at 28 weeks and it's been in the car since lol!

Bedding - I've got my moses basket made up already lol

xxx


----------



## pennylucy

Hello, my name is Penny
I am 26 years old and currently expecting my 1st baby, due 25th July 2009, I have a pink bump!!
Please talk to me! x x x
:baby:


----------



## curiosa

thanks for your input girls! :D
I'm NOT using a moses basket at all - our house isn't big enough for all these gadets. 
Baby will go straight into the cot, but I'll get the mattress out and let it breathe a bit before baby comes. 

hi Penny! welcome :happydance:


----------



## gracieloulou

pennylucy said:


> Hello, my name is Penny
> I am 26 years old and currently expecting my 1st baby, due 25th July 2009, I have a pink bump!!
> Please talk to me! x x x
> :baby:

Ahhh hello...

I have a pink one too and am due a little bit after you...:happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi Penny, I'm pink too & due 26th July! :happydance:

Curiosa - I'm gonna keep my hospital bag in our front room. We have a car seat base so we're gonna put that in the car soon & just click the car seat in when we're taking her home, it's currently at my parents with the pram so they'll prob bring it to the hospital. As for the bedding, I'll prob make her moses basket & cot up when I'm about 38wks, but cover them to protect them from dust.


----------



## curiosa

thanks Elliebank! 
I can't believe I'm already thinking about these things - but time is REALLY flying. Isn't it?


----------



## Elliebank

Yep!! It's going too fast - we've still loads to do in the nursery (plastering for a start) & I'm really worried that it won't be ready in time!! She won't be in there at first but I want all her clothes & stuff away in her bedroom!


----------



## curiosa

you still need to plaster? Do you have a date set to do that?
Hope it gets done soon cause once that's done it doesn't take much to paint the room and get the stuff moved in. :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Yep, my OH is a plasterer. He was doing it last week as he had no work, but this week he's working so can't do it. I'm glad he's working cos of the money but at the moment I'd just rather he was home doing the nursery!! I think he should be able to do it next week, once that's done it won't take too long (hopefully!!)


----------



## cs22

Hi, ladies, how are you all today? Hope everyones well.
Ive lost my voice. I sound like a chipmunk :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Babydance

cs22 said:


> Hi, ladies, how are you all today? Hope everyones well.
> Ive lost my voice. I sound like a chipmunk :rofl: :dohh:

Awww hehe is it sore? 

I'm fine got my gender rescan today but im 2 weeks over the limit so she might be too big lol If they say its a boy i think i'll faint!! xxx


----------



## curiosa

ellie - fingers crossed then!

cs22 - how did you manage that, then?

babydance - I sure hope they don't tell you it's a boy cause that will not only make YOU faint, but it will make ALL of us faint! We all already seem to have little doubts on the sex, it'll just increase those doubts for the rest of us! :rofl:


----------



## Babydance

lol very true! fingers crossed they say still pink thn!! hehe im nervous but excited as i get to see her again!! xx


----------



## Elliebank

curiosa said:


> babydance - I sure hope they don't tell you it's a boy cause that will not only make YOU faint, but it will make ALL of us faint! We all already seem to have little doubts on the sex, it'll just increase those doubts for the rest of us! :rofl:

Very true!! I am certain that mine is a girl as I've had it confirmed twice, but I think I'd be booking in for a private scan if babydance came back saying hers is now a boy!! :rofl:


----------



## kiki

pennylucy said:


> Hello, my name is Penny
> I am 26 years old and currently expecting my 1st baby, due 25th July 2009, I have a pink bump!!
> Please talk to me! x x x
> :baby:

Hey there hon! Welcome!!

I have added you to our July mummies list on page 1. Hope you are well 



xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello ladies....

When should we start packing our hospital bags??

When should we start getting everything ready?? (E.G. Moses basket set up etc...)


How are we all anyway ladies??
xxx


----------



## A_Natasha

Hey Hun, iv just packes mine recently due to me being an and out of hospital...moses basket and stuff all clean just gotta be put together...i would say to start packing now....you never know..better to be prepared....oooo its soo exciting... xxxx


----------



## curiosa

I've got most of my hospital bag stuff and I'll put it all in the bag this weekend - I'll be 33 weeks! Then we can always add stuff or take it out later, but it's good to have something ready just in case.


----------



## cs22

Hi Pennylucy welcome hun x

Hi ladies, Im going to start packing my hospital bag at the end of this month and the nursery should be finished by then too,
Is anyone feeling quite a lot of pressure in there lower part of there bump lately? Mine comes and goes but when its there it feels like im carrying a bowling ball.


----------



## gracieloulou

I told my OH that i wasn't going to do a nursery straight away as the LO will be in our bedroom in an Amby hammock for the first 6 motnhs at least... i am now regretting it as i think i am going to start really wanting one... i did one for my daughter and she co-slept till she was 4 and the nursery wasn't ever used so i was going to see how we went but i can't stop looking at cots and bedding....


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks for that advice babydance will give her a call tomorrow, How did the scan go??????

Welcome Penny xxx

Kiki hope you got on good today xxx ( well i think it was today but my brain is only running on 2 3rds just now haha)


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Thanks for that advice babydance will give her a call tomorrow, How did the scan go??????
> 
> Welcome Penny xxx
> 
> Kiki hope you got on good today xxx ( well i think it was today but my brain is only running on 2 3rds just now haha)


Hey hon!! Thank you! I spent 4 hours at the hospital today. BP is still high, but they are confident I am not pre eclampsic as yet. As my blood results were ok, they decided I didnt need medication, which I was glad about as I would have had to go to the hosp 3 times a week for BP profile!!
So, at the moment I have to be monitored closely by the mw and look out for the other pre eclampsic symptoms (of which they dont really count swelling of the hands and feet these days, just really the face). I am back at the hosp for a consultant visit/growth scan on the 1st June so they will see how the BP is doing then.

Caidan had a ecg trace etc done and he is fighting fit!!! :happydance:

Their hope is to get me to 38 weeks, but certainly 37 weeks at worst, so I just have to hope my BP doesnt go much higher and I can get that far.

It basically means I get to meet Caidan in just over 4 weeks at the most!!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

She is a she!!! SO relieved! They were so nice and im so pleased i called and went back in!! My wee Sophie!! hehe she was too big to do the 4D but still got a 2D DVD and loads of pics!! but she just looks huge hehe xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awwww Kiki that must be a weight off your mind that you dont have to go 3 times a wk, fingers crossed its stays down for you. Oooooo 4 weeks that must be so exciting for you but very scary as well.

Babydance congrats on she still been a she xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

I've just noticed im on the first page - Ive never even seen this before!!! - Must be the preggo brain thing.....

So hello everyone! Im team pink and over the moon.

Hope evryone is happy and well xxx


----------



## csmummu

YAY for reassurance babydance :)


----------



## Taranboo

Babydance - so glad all went well for you today... you can carry on buying all those pink things now!!:hugs:

Kiki - I am glad they are going to keep a close eye on you, keep us updated hun. 4 weeks... eek! but how exciting, you'll get to meet Caidan:happydance:

Pennylucy - welcome!!


----------



## kiki

Taranboo said:


> Babydance - so glad all went well for you today... you can carry on buying all those pink things now!!:hugs:
> 
> Kiki - I am glad they are going to keep a close eye on you, keep us updated hun. 4 weeks... eek! but how exciting, you'll get to meet Caidan:happydance:
> 
> Pennylucy - welcome!!


Thanks hon. I will keep you up to date.

Any more news on the house move front yet?

xxx


----------



## JJF

Had my first internal today and was told I can't leave town this weekend for a beach trip I had planned which my kids are away with grandma :( I'm so disappointed but I knew it was a possibility my doc would say no no (hehe). Good news is I'm only dialated to a 1 (was a 3 around this time with both my babies) but he said cervix is 50% effaced and I'm a 'ticking time bomb' since this is my third and I delivered my other two in 4 hours flat. If you want more details, haha, I wrote it all out in my journal, just don't want to bore you ladies :)


----------



## curiosa

babydance - thank god for that! So happy for you :happydance:

kiki - gosh, I'm glad they are checking up on you. it's kind of exciting you'll probably get to see your LO very soon! 

JJF, sorry you can't go away for the weekend :hugs:


----------



## Babydance

Good morning ladies, hows everyone today? It's sunny today i might nip round the shops... buy some pink things!! hehe
How you feeling today Kiki? not long till you get to meet your LO cant believe it's only 4 weeks away!!
Has anyone else been getting pains? I get a sore bump for a good 30 secs then it stops not BH i get about 10 of them a day at the moment (was having about 30 a day which drove me mad!!) just wondering if others are getting this? xxx


----------



## kiki

Hey hon! I am ok, thanks. Just been up at the shops actually, it's lovely here today too. Having a rest now though, I promised Paul I would be a good girl and not do too much!! I know, I cant believe he could be here in as little as 3 weeks, it's an eye opener I can tell you. Just bought little last minute things like his wee brush and comb and baby nail clippers, and lovely little sponges for babies. I cannot wait!!!

I get those pains too. They say that BH arent supposed to hurt, well they blooming well do sometimes, and they go on for ages!!! I had them nearly the whole night and day a couple of weeks ago!!!

How's Sophie?


xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Hey hon! I am ok, thanks. Just been up at the shops actually, it's lovely here today too. Having a rest now though, I promised Paul I would be a good girl and not do too much!! I know, I cant believe he could be here in as little as 3 weeks, it's an eye opener I can tell you. Just bought little last minute things like his wee brush and comb and baby nail clippers, and lovely little sponges for babies. I cannot wait!!!
> 
> I get those pains too. They say that BH arent supposed to hurt, well they blooming well do sometimes, and they go on for ages!!! I had them nearly the whole night and day a couple of weeks ago!!!
> 
> How's Sophie?
> 
> 
> xxx


EEEkk it's coming in so fast! hehehe WE'RE FULL TERM IN 3 WEEKS!! :D :happydance:

Nah they're not BH very different to BH infact they start off feeling like my insides itch then get a wee bit more intense and then fade away, there is no regularity to them atall so i'm not worried! but still feels odd! 
I think i'll go into town and buy some cakes!!! mmmm hehe xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon! I am ok, thanks. Just been up at the shops actually, it's lovely here today too. Having a rest now though, I promised Paul I would be a good girl and not do too much!! I know, I cant believe he could be here in as little as 3 weeks, it's an eye opener I can tell you. Just bought little last minute things like his wee brush and comb and baby nail clippers, and lovely little sponges for babies. I cannot wait!!!
> 
> I get those pains too. They say that BH arent supposed to hurt, well they blooming well do sometimes, and they go on for ages!!! I had them nearly the whole night and day a couple of weeks ago!!!
> 
> How's Sophie?
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> EEEkk it's coming in so fast! hehehe WE'RE FULL TERM IN 3 WEEKS!! :D :happydance:
> 
> Nah they're not BH very different to BH infact they start off feeling like my insides itch then get a wee bit more intense and then fade away, there is no regularity to them atall so i'm not worried! but still feels odd!
> I think i'll go into town and buy some cakes!!! mmmm hehe xxxClick to expand...

I got cakes at Greggs, and a sausage roll. I am sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!
I dunno about you or anyone else, but I get such a variety of different pains in my bump or in my ladybits that I just dont worry anymore what they are!!!!
If we did, we would drive ourselves mad!!

Just think though hon, I know for sure I get to meet Caidan in 3 or 4 weeks, but it's highly likely you may be getting to meet Sophie in that timescale too!!!

xxx


xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon! I am ok, thanks. Just been up at the shops actually, it's lovely here today too. Having a rest now though, I promised Paul I would be a good girl and not do too much!! I know, I cant believe he could be here in as little as 3 weeks, it's an eye opener I can tell you. Just bought little last minute things like his wee brush and comb and baby nail clippers, and lovely little sponges for babies. I cannot wait!!!
> 
> I get those pains too. They say that BH arent supposed to hurt, well they blooming well do sometimes, and they go on for ages!!! I had them nearly the whole night and day a couple of weeks ago!!!
> 
> How's Sophie?
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> EEEkk it's coming in so fast! hehehe WE'RE FULL TERM IN 3 WEEKS!! :D :happydance:
> 
> Nah they're not BH very different to BH infact they start off feeling like my insides itch then get a wee bit more intense and then fade away, there is no regularity to them atall so i'm not worried! but still feels odd!
> I think i'll go into town and buy some cakes!!! mmmm hehe xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I got cakes at Greggs, and a sausage roll. I am sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!
> I dunno about you or anyone else, but I get such a variety of different pains in my bump or in my ladybits that I just dont worry anymore what they are!!!!
> If we did, we would drive ourselves mad!!
> 
> Just think though hon, I know for sure I get to meet Caidan in 3 or 4 weeks, but it's highly likely you may be getting to meet Sophie in that timescale too!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Oh tut tut, but that does sound very good. Think i'll get a caramel eclaire! mmm oh im all excited lol!
Oh i'm the same, i dont worry i just get excited and hope that maybe my pains are the start of something!! hehe
I really want her to come soon im just so impatient!! hehe xx


----------



## curiosa

something funny happened today. I was late for aquanatal so trying (and failing miserably) to walk fast. Of course I got BH, and I was in a bit of pain trying to walk fast so I wasn't looking too great. 
This builder comes out of his van, sees my face and says "cheer up love, it might never happen!" :dohh:
He clearly didn't see my bump. :rofl:
I was just like... "what do you mean NEVER?!" :hissy: 
that taught him not to mess with a pregnant lady! :rofl:


----------



## cs22

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You go girl :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, - shelley, how have you missed this one?? 

babydance - glad all is okay and it really is soph!! 

Hope everyone is okay? BH's are killing me this week!! I have loads getting about 30 a day and feel constantly tense!! Kinda hoping its a good sign that I will go a little early rather than late!!
Wishfull thinking maybe??


----------



## Babydance

SO relieved! :) came home and cuddled everything pink! lol! 

At 31 weeks my BH went through the roof a good 30+ a day aswell and without fail everytime i bent over i'd get one!! So uncomfy! Very good sign that your body is getting ready! I've moved onto getting pains now so hoping she's preparing me! lol

I had a horrific dream last night, i was only 22 weeks again and i'd misscarried but they were going to leave me to pass the baby naturally, but i could still feel her moving around but everyone was telling me i was daft and i would just need to start trying again! I woke up at 6.30am and reached over for my doppler! I cant shake the horrible feeling from it though!! :( 
xx


----------



## geogem

I had a dream the other night where I gave birth 9 weeks early and had twins - apparently one had been hiding!! they both weighed 9lb each and were girls (told 1 boy!!)

I woke up and nearly had heart failure - thats 18lb's of baby!! thing is it was soooo vivid and I could see our lo's face - looked like daddy. It was really strange!! ,


----------



## Babydance

Hello,

Whats everyone been up to today? 
I went ino town and got soaked but got 2 cakes so it was worth it LOL
Cant believe how close it's getting to our due dates! I'm so anxious to meet our little baby!! :) Still cant quite believe i'm going to be a Mummy its what ive wanted as long as i can remember!! 
Anyone else still feel like its strangely surreal? i read the birth stories and cant believe thats going to be me soon!! eek!! hehe I cant wait for labour to begin, even though i'm only 34 weeks i know she would be a good weight if she came now.. not that thats what i want but its nice to know she'd be ok! 
Oh also are you's bouncing on your birthing balls yet? I have been but was wondering if im doing i right? i have boh feet flat on the ground and kinda lean my pelvis forward so my back looks like i have amazing posture? 
xx


----------



## csmummu

Hi all... cant believe were nearly done! I was laughing so hard last night i really really thought i was going togo into labour! seriously it was the type of laughter where your crying and your tummy hurts! lol Luckly im still here lol! 

We went to the sealife centre today and Caitlin and i got our anual passes:) im looking forward to just taking Charlie and Caitlin there :)

Apparently its nice weather this weekend YAY! (i need to get a load of washing done and on the line...BOOO!)


----------



## Babydance

csmummu said:


> Hi all... cant believe were nearly done! I was laughing so hard last night i really really thought i was going togo into labour! seriously it was the type of laughter where your crying and your tummy hurts! lol Luckly im still here lol!
> 
> We went to the sealife centre today and Caitlin and i got our anual passes:) im looking forward to just taking Charlie and Caitlin there :)
> 
> Apparently its nice weather this weekend YAY! (i need to get a load of washing done and on the line...BOOO!)

hehe aww i love laughing like that! Thats what happened on my leaving do for maternity leave and they made me laugh so much i thought i would wet myself, i ached the next day! But it was so much fun!! 

Aw i havent been to the sealife centre in donkeys!!! Was it good? xx


----------



## cs22

Hi, how is everyone today? Hope you are all well. Not long now till july babies will be arriving im getting more and more excited by the day now. I cant wait till i get to meet my LO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babydance great news about youre scan and baby sophie. Glad all went well.


----------



## curiosa

I'm REALLY excited! :happydance: Some June mums already hav their babies in their arms so not long now. :happydance:


I have another question... all these questions make me look very anxious. I guess i just have too much time in my hands!!

so....
What am I supposed to do if (god forbid!) my waters broke, or I started having really painful contractions while I was in the middle of the street somewhere. On my own? :?:
Of course if I'm not too far I can call my husband and wait...
If I'm in a shop I can at least ask a shop assistant to help me, call the hospital, or something... but if there were no shops around? :?: Do I stop a random person on the street? :rofl:
Do I just call the hospital and ask them what to do? ((I really should put that number in my mobile phone!)


----------



## geogem

It is a really good point Curiosa, I must put the maternity number in my phone!! 

I dont know what I would do if I were on my own somewhere!! Although I am usually quite calm and would probably just walk/drive home and sort things when I got there!! thats the kinda person I am - wont make a fuss about it, will probably get told off about it!!

Must get myself a mobile phone sorted tho really - I leave work in 3 weeks and my work mobile will be taken back whilst I am away so need to get one to cover my mat leave!!

might just get a cheapie to last and then get a new one from work when I return!!

sorry if tmi girls but I have terrible wind today and when your sat in a nice quiet office this is really not clever!!


----------



## Taranboo

kiki said:


> Taranboo said:
> 
> 
> Babydance - so glad all went well for you today... you can carry on buying all those pink things now!!:hugs:
> 
> Kiki - I am glad they are going to keep a close eye on you, keep us updated hun. 4 weeks... eek! but how exciting, you'll get to meet Caidan:happydance:
> 
> Pennylucy - welcome!!
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I will keep you up to date.
> 
> Any more news on the house move front yet?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh hun... I am so fed up with this house move stuff... we are just waiting for the carpets to go in this week and then hopefully we can move next week... I'm so tired and ache so much I just want to cry all the time. 
I went to see the midwife yesterday and my blood pressure was up but I told her about the move and she just said for me to keep an eye out for the usual symptoms and to call her if I have any changes... washing some baby clothes today to go in my hosp bag just in case!!!!

Thanks for keeping me sane you girls

xx


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies anyone got some birth songs thought of yet?

This is how far i've got

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFZseUPK12c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUYBHCoKbQM 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii2pu9GGBb4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZFkXQKCuBc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4xmxb9K8RI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7DRtl6CTqc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl_TCt9wtNE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O61ekg9MZT0&NR=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRfSbtCFKQ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gC8wZqnmdo&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7_8ZUnJNe0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE


----------



## csmummu

wow birth music? would certaintly be nice during labour! 

with my DD i was in labour and walking around the shops! what was i thinking!? certaintly helped because when i eventually went to hospital at 3pm i was 5 cm LOL Yesput the maternity unit number in your phone! If you are having Really bad contractions and your waters break when your out an about it might be a good idea to call an ambulance!? i mean if you cant walk you gotta get to hospital right? If your waters havent broken a taxi home would be a good idea :)

Sealife was cool we got to see the sharks being fed! :D today impoorly sick and full of a cold so much so im going back to bed :)


----------



## curiosa

:rofl: ok im glad others have thought about the possiblity! :rofl:
I really need to remember my phone when I go out then! 

I haven't even thought about labour music - not sure I'll have any, but it's quite a good idea! :)


----------



## kiki

Taranboo said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taranboo said:
> 
> 
> Babydance - so glad all went well for you today... you can carry on buying all those pink things now!!:hugs:
> 
> Kiki - I am glad they are going to keep a close eye on you, keep us updated hun. 4 weeks... eek! but how exciting, you'll get to meet Caidan:happydance:
> 
> Pennylucy - welcome!!
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. I will keep you up to date.
> 
> Any more news on the house move front yet?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh hun... I am so fed up with this house move stuff... we are just waiting for the carpets to go in this week and then hopefully we can move next week... I'm so tired and ache so much I just want to cry all the time.
> I went to see the midwife yesterday and my blood pressure was up but I told her about the move and she just said for me to keep an eye out for the usual symptoms and to call her if I have any changes... washing some baby clothes today to go in my hosp bag just in case!!!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me sane you girls
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Just be careful of the BP hon. Try not to let the move stress you, it's easier said than done I know, but it WILL get done whether you stress or not!!

Deep breaths and calm......

:hug:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Are you going to be around to supervise the move tranboo? be cause really i wouldnt. i moved at 4 months and my god it was stressful!! and i was moving boxes and having people tell me i couldnt and shouldnt which made me stress because they were taking their sweet ass time about it! lol

So where are you moving to? I'm just down by Stanley park and have a mate down st annes who i met from here lol


----------



## bjl1981

Hey ladies, how have your days been? I got sent home from work because wasnt feeling well and slept the rest of the day which has helped.
I'm flipping annoyed about my HIP form, which I wasnt told needed to be sent back in 31 days. If I don't get to claim this I'm going to majory kick off. Pregnancy hormones will kick in and someone will be getting an earful from me. 
Anyway, tomorrow sees the start of the transformation of the nursery. My dads coming round to help strip the old wallpaper off and we'll paint the skirtings etc during the week...starting to panic a little that I still have sooooo much to organise before LO arrives!!!!!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awww bjl1981 hope your feeling better today,
I have just been for a wee walk up the street got a bloody sore back today think its cos i was so busy at work yesterday and perhaps overdid it.
Hoping its not the start of siatica had it with my DD 10 years ago and really dont want it again.

Its bank holiday wkend and looks like its goinbg to rain, should really start getting my hospital bag and los clothes washed and put away but makes it all real if i do that haha.


----------



## Babydance

I'm getting visitors today!!! :happydance: i havent seen a soul for 4 days and i'm getting so lonely!! Talking to the walls!! xx


----------



## Taranboo

csmummu said:


> Are you going to be around to supervise the move tranboo? be cause really i wouldnt. i moved at 4 months and my god it was stressful!! and i was moving boxes and having people tell me i couldnt and shouldnt which made me stress because they were taking their sweet ass time about it! lol
> 
> So where are you moving to? I'm just down by Stanley park and have a mate down st annes who i met from here lol

We are at present next to Ashton Gardens but are moving to Freckleton...

My family are great and have offered to help on the day of the move and afterwards... my mum said that I should stay at her house (Thornton) on the day cause she knows what I am like and will do too much!!! I'll be pacing up and down her house all day if I stayed there though!!!
I think I know my limitations at the moment cause I went with OH yesterday to Tescos and by the time I got home I was in so much pain (SPD) I was up most of the night! Argh! lol! I keep laughing though... it keeps me sane...lol!

It doesn't help when you are not at work, your all packed up and just waiting... I NEED TO NEST....lol!!!

I bet it's nice being by Stanley Park... you'll be out with your LO in the pram, feeing the ducks, taking it easy in the erm... sun shine! lol if we get any!!

Freckleton is a nice little village but by day you get all the big jets going over from Warton... some of them shake the whole house....! My LO will have to get used to that!!!:rofl:

Tara
xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Just thought I'd give you some of my good news...I feel my posts have been a bit negative and stressy lately...

I went to see my midwife for my 34 weeks check up and even though I have high BP everything thing else is fine. I am measuring a week ahead, LO's heartbeat is strong and I asked about my size (the bump is huge!!!) I said is it all water/ fat and the midwife said no not at all, she's just a good size, mostly all baby in there...I was well chuffed! OH was worried I might have a small baby cause all his sisters have had small babies and his daughter was small when she was born... nearly 20 years ago!

So I am really pleased she is doing so well. She has been told to stay where she is until her due date though cause I'll need all that time to sort the new house out...lol!

Tara
xx


----------



## csmummu

i seriuously think my body is getting ready quicker than i am! I was having quite a few stabbing pains in my lady garden last ngiht and BH's down there too... They have ALWAYS been so high up like just under my boobs on my ribs area and TMI but ive been soooooo wet its unbelieveable i actually thought my waters were leaking last night :s scary stuff!

Im trying to do my laundry but thanks to the great british weather im not doing too well LOL ive actually used the dryer for the first time in 3 months! DOH!

Tranboo My mate works for BAE and builds planes!!! such a cool job! maybe you and your mum could skive off and do some shopping instead of moving LOL. Which hospital will you come under when you move?


----------



## claire_bear

hiya can i join plz i dont wat am having yet so cant say blue or pink team yet am dew on the 12th july 
thanx 
x


----------



## bjl1981

Aidedhoney, thanks for asking, am feeling a bit better. went food shopping this morning which tired me out! nursery is now stripped and ready for painting and wallpapering! Our tiny study is PACKED to the hilt with all the furniture from the nursery and you can't actually get in the door...just hope I don't need anything out of there in the next few weeks!!!!!!
Went to Costco for lunch (always a good idea!!) and am now lazing about the house. The baby has starting kicking/punching my actual stomach (i.e internal filled with food stomach! not belly!), which is very uncomfortable and makes me feel sick, anyone else get this?


----------



## geogem

bjl1981 - I get this, feeling kinda sicky at the mo actually!! not a nice feeling along with the braxton hicks and the spd I dont feel very healthy at the min!!


----------



## kiki

claire_bear said:


> hiya can i join plz i dont wat am having yet so cant say blue or pink team yet am dew on the 12th july
> thanx
> x

Hey there hon! Welcome, it's lovely to have you here! I have added you to our July mummies list on page 1 with a yellow (actually it's green!!) bump. How has it been for you so far? Are you keeping well?


Tara - So glad you feel happier after having been to the MW. It's always good to come away feeling good about LO, and the fact that your bump is all baby is great!! Hope the BP doesnt creep up too much more for you!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

kiki i haven't been on for a while and just noticed your note under your siggy... you're meeting bubs in 3 or 4 weeks :happydance:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> kiki i haven't been on for a while and just noticed your note under your siggy... you're meeting bubs in 3 or 4 weeks :happydance:

Hey hon!! Yep, it looks that way. All dependant on my BP and whether I can stave off the onset of pre eclampsia. Their ideal would be 39 weeks of course, but things would have to change dramatically, so they are hoping 38 weeks, but in the event of BP rising even further, it will be 37 weeks. It's so blooming close now!!

Mind you,as I keep saying, any one of us could have our LO's in the next 3 or 4 weeks, especially those of us due at the beginning of July!! We may still have ours on the same day hon, you never know!

How are you keeping?


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Arrr scary! so close for you and so exciting :happydance: 

Just dont put on your facebook that your annoyed with not sleeping at night during pregnancy ;) we all know where that goes haha! I even had one person text me to say I should be thankful for being pregnant etc. Pfft. 

How is everyone today? =]


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Arrr scary! so close for you and so exciting :happydance:
> 
> Just dont put on your facebook that your annoyed with not sleeping at night during pregnancy ;) we all know where that goes haha! I even had one person text me to say I should be thankful for being pregnant etc. Pfft.
> 
> How is everyone today? =]

Lol!! I replied to that hon, like I said, I think you get more sleep when LO is here (in my experience anyway!!) as at least you are comfortable and arent up half a dozen times a night to pee!!!
I went shopping yesterday as my DD needed jeans and shoes. Honestly, I felt soooooooooooooo tired. I cant wait to go on a shopping spree again and actually enjoy it!! I have promised myself I will do this in 8 weeks time!!!

How's things with you honey? Apart from lack of sleep!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Does anyone else want to go into labour soon?!! I'm almost 35 weeks DH gets home when im 35 weeks and we're going to :sex: for the first time in...... about 33 weeks!!! im uping my RT to 3 cups a day when he gets home too 
I cant wait to meet my wee girl im SO impatient! my friend had her wee one at 35 weeks and got 6 hour discharge and he's great! xx


----------



## natalie7

hi everyone just wondering if anyone knows anything about diabeties think i spelt it right in pregnancy just been told iv got it anyone know whats gonna happen


----------



## natalie7

anyone experianced this just been told iv got it


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah thanks for replying on it :D made me feel better. We went to look at houses yesterday and I have never felt so ill before. I was huffing and puffing away and I was so tired but couldn't sleep! 

Other than that I am all good thanks, really excited now :happydance: Finally feels like there's an end in sight :D

BD, I'm impatient too hehe! Have been told I'll go early...which probably means I'll be here at 42 weeks ;)


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Does anyone else want to go into labour soon?!! I'm almost 35 weeks DH gets home when im 35 weeks and we're going to :sex: for the first time in...... about 33 weeks!!! im uping my RT to 3 cups a day when he gets home too
> I cant wait to meet my wee girl im SO impatient! my friend had her wee one at 35 weeks and got 6 hour discharge and he's great! xx


Oh yes, I am ready now!! Mind you for Caidans sake I suppose I would rather wait another couple of weeks, but I keep thinking if I go into labour then they will just take me right in for my c section then!!!

I cant believe you went so long without doing the dirty deed!! We did it yesterday after not doing it for 2 weeks and I was gagging for it, as was Paul!!!

Natalie - I cant help with the diabetes honey, but I am sure someone will be able to. My suggestion though would be give your mw a call tomorrow and ask her what happens next. That's what she is there for hon. :hug:


Twiglet - did you see any houses you liked??

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else want to go into labour soon?!! I'm almost 35 weeks DH gets home when im 35 weeks and we're going to :sex: for the first time in...... about 33 weeks!!! im uping my RT to 3 cups a day when he gets home too
> I cant wait to meet my wee girl im SO impatient! my friend had her wee one at 35 weeks and got 6 hour discharge and he's great! xx
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I am ready now!! Mind you for Caidans sake I suppose I would rather wait another couple of weeks, but I keep thinking if I go into labour then they will just take me right in for my c section then!!!
> 
> I cant believe you went so long without doing the dirty deed!! We did it yesterday after not doing it for 2 weeks and I was gagging for it, as was Paul!!!
> 
> Natalie - I cant help with the diabetes honey, but I am sure someone will be able to. My suggestion though would be give your mw a call tomorrow and ask her what happens next. That's what she is there for hon. :hug:
> 
> 
> Twiglet - did you see any houses you liked??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Seriously 33 weeks.. it's like theres a drought! I'm having dreams about it and everything, so i dont care if he's tired i am pouncing on him as soon as he gets in! Maybe even at the train station! lol I've kept him amused other ways but I cant cope any longer lol
I'm worried he'll pop it in and get caught in the cobwebs!!! 
I was really confused with the whole sweep thingy.. surely if DH is in there fingers or willy.. it'd do something? 
xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else want to go into labour soon?!! I'm almost 35 weeks DH gets home when im 35 weeks and we're going to :sex: for the first time in...... about 33 weeks!!! im uping my RT to 3 cups a day when he gets home too
> I cant wait to meet my wee girl im SO impatient! my friend had her wee one at 35 weeks and got 6 hour discharge and he's great! xx
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I am ready now!! Mind you for Caidans sake I suppose I would rather wait another couple of weeks, but I keep thinking if I go into labour then they will just take me right in for my c section then!!!
> 
> I cant believe you went so long without doing the dirty deed!! We did it yesterday after not doing it for 2 weeks and I was gagging for it, as was Paul!!!
> 
> Natalie - I cant help with the diabetes honey, but I am sure someone will be able to. My suggestion though would be give your mw a call tomorrow and ask her what happens next. That's what she is there for hon. :hug:
> 
> 
> Twiglet - did you see any houses you liked??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously 33 weeks.. it's like theres a drought! I'm having dreams about it and everything, so i dont care if he's tired i am pouncing on him as soon as he gets in! Maybe even at the train station! lol I've kept him amused other ways but I cant cope any longer lol
> I'm worried he'll pop it in and get caught in the cobwebs!!!
> I was really confused with the whole sweep thingy.. surely if DH is in there fingers or willy.. it'd do something?
> xxClick to expand...


Nah, dont worry about that hon, he cant do anything to break anything. At the risk of TMI we can get quite rough at times and it hasnt harmed me or my cervix in any way. I have never had a sweep, but I am guessing the mw maybe uses some sort of medical type thingie (technical term :lol:) to do whatever the sweep does??

Is it him that has been worried about doing it or did you both decide you wouldnt?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah the sweep confuses me too, I dont want one off of my MW as she's an idiot.

Here's the house we're going to put a holding fee on on tuesday :D 

https://www.propertyfinder.com/cgi-...id=97&tb=Northampton&c=75344790&tm=1243167961 

It's lovely, all original wooden flooring, victorian features kept in every room, amazing bathroom...ahh I just loved it! :D


----------



## Babydance

I was cruel and said no.. he's em.. quite well endowed and it can sometimes..well always.. take us awhile to get it going.. and i can always feel him pushing against something which hurts but i get over it lol.. i spoke to a nurse doing my smear before and she told me it's likely he's knocking on my cervix due to my shape, size.. and his size.
The mw just uses her fingers to do a sweep eek lol
God how come on here i have no shame?!! lol :blush:


----------



## Babydance

Thats lovely Twiglet!! xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance - stop bragging about your OH :rofl::rofl: 
Seriously, I think you will be just fine, just make sure you take it slowly and gently.

Twiglet, that looks lovely!!!!!! Love the flooring!


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks :D I cant wait to finally have our own little home :happydance:

I got banned from sex after my 20 week scan and now its fine I'm always too tired :blush: will consider it after 36 - 37 weeks


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance - stop bragging about your OH :rofl::rofl:
> Seriously, I think you will be just fine, just make sure you take it slowly and gently.
> 
> Twiglet, that looks lovely!!!!!! Love the flooring!
> 
> 
> xxx


No, thats not what i was meaning!! I've considered speaking to a doctor about it before cos it used to be such an issue! :hissy:
I'm average build but i think my hooha is wee cos i've always had an issue. When i go for smears i have to tell them to use the littlest torture stick cos they will not get the other one in. I hope its just nerves and im not actually too wee to fit Soph out! :blush: Another girl on here had the same probs and ended up with a C-Section 

Anyone elses bump dropped??? I went walking for ages yesterday and today my bump has dropped about 2 inches?!! I tried to take a pic but my batteries have died and DH has moved the charger :(


----------



## csmummu

HI All!!!

Twiglet i loooove the house its like out house its such a tardis! the living room is huge! Ilove my house too :) 

Erm... well endowed OH's and dry spells lol My OH is a tad on the large size :rofl: and we had sefor the first time in 7 months! 2 weeks ago I was the same with the horny dreams its was unbeliveable! (the dreams not the deed - which wasnt bad oh god stop digging Maxi LOL)

And YES YES YES MY bump has dropped :D im so pleased about it. things are all moving in the right direction - down and out! PMSL!

Anyways - Hows our bank holidays going? ok i know its just a sunday but its a nice sunday none the less!! We are having a BBQ and im so excited


----------



## Babydance

hehe i seem to be the last to get down to it!! can i ask you's what positions you's use? We did attempt the deed 4 weeks ago on my side (like spoons but facing) lol but it was just a joke!!
Yey its so great to see!! I turned around and looked in the mirror and was like.. wow when did she drop?!!
Still cant believe we're going to be a mummy and daddy soon!! :D
I'm not doing much sitting in doing nothing, someone just rang my door and chapped but i just hid lol.. not looking at my best!! xx


----------



## becstar

I am feeling blue because we're having to move between now and my due date and my home birth is looking unlikely... I am going to book into the nice birthing centre nearby just in case, but they only allow 2 women at a time so I'm concerned I might end up in hospital even without an actual medical reason for it. I am happy to do whatever's best for my baby but I really wanted to be at home, or at a push in the birthing centre. Sigh. Still, I need to find a home as a priority - birth is a way off I hope!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Afternoon Ladies, Just been catching up on the posts regarding big willys and new houses....................What a diverse selection of topics hahaha!!!! Really made me chuckle.

Twiglet house is lovely xxx

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday xx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Afternoon Ladies, Just been catching up on the posts regarding big willys and new houses....................What a diverse selection of topics hahaha!!!! Really made me chuckle.
> 
> Twiglet house is lovely xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday xx


Lol!! Nice shy and retiring bunch us July mummies arent we!!! :rofl:

Hope you are doing ok hon, have a lovely bank holiday.


xxx


----------



## Babydance

hehe oh we're not a shy bunch are we.. or im not anyways :blush: maybe i should be more reserved?
I've just put my dinner on, really cant wait for DH to get home im sick of sitting in on my own 24/7 and making meals for one!! xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Haha it was willys that got us here in the 1st place!!!! Wouldnt worry about been more reserved...........lol
Babydance if your fed up of cooking for one i will quite happily come round and you can cook for me lol

All is good here Kiki, Hope your doing good and the pre eclampsia symptoms are easing off x


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, like the conversation topics!! 

Are we the only couple that has been at it like rabbits?? I cant get enough this pregnancy, although dont think hubby can wait until I have my energy back as he seems to be doing all the work!!

I never thought about it acting like a sweep before - hubby is quite large too and have felt it banging on my cervix a few times but never really thought of it like that!! guess it would only work when bubs is ready then eh?


----------



## kiki

geogem said:


> Hey ladies, like the conversation topics!!
> 
> Are we the only couple that has been at it like rabbits?? I cant get enough this pregnancy, although dont think hubby can wait until I have my energy back as he seems to be doing all the work!!
> 
> I never thought about it acting like a sweep before - hubby is quite large too and have felt it banging on my cervix a few times but never really thought of it like that!! guess it would only work when bubs is ready then eh?

Yeah, I am guessing the sweep effect only works when it's nearly time. 
Me and OH havent abstained either hon, but I said to him last night that I cant wait till I can have 'proper normal sex' again!! It's so frustrating not to be able to go at it hammer and tongs, and he seems to do most of the work, same as your OH!!

I am longing for a drunken night of passion that lasts 2 hours instead of the 2 minutes,which is all I can manage at the mo!!! :rofl:


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Drunken night of passion, god i cant wait for normal sex again, my OH went off sex for a few wks, was scared he would hurt the baby, i was a bit miffed but we seem to be back on track. Saying that we are only doing it once a wk..........................cant wait for the day i can be thrown to the bed and ravished, (should maybe start a ticker)!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

:rofl:


----------



## kiki

Lol!! A ticker sounds like a good idea Aidedhoney!!! 

What would you call it? 'Days till I am able to actually have proper unadulterated good old get down and get dirty sex again'?

God, I hope I havent forgotten how to do that!!! 


xxx


----------



## Babydance

Your a horny bunch lol xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Your a horny bunch lol xxx


I think you will find you started it young missy!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Oh :blush: ... ok x


----------



## adzuki

Rotflmao!


:)
a


----------



## geogem

kiki said:


> Yeah, I am guessing the sweep effect only works when it's nearly time.
> Me and OH havent abstained either hon, but I said to him last night that I cant wait till I can have 'proper normal sex' again!! It's so frustrating not to be able to go at it hammer and tongs, and he seems to do most of the work, same as your OH!!
> 
> I am longing for a drunken night of passion that lasts 2 hours instead of the 2 minutes,which is all I can manage at the mo!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> xxx

Tell me about it - its really frustrating, drunken sex sounds sooooo good I cant wait!!

The ticker idea is cool - I think all the other ladies will think we r all quite odd but funny anyway!!

MMMMMMMmmmmmm........................ drunken sex.............................drool!!


----------



## wishingonastar

kiki said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> kiki i haven't been on for a while and just noticed your note under your siggy... you're meeting bubs in 3 or 4 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Hey hon!! Yep, it looks that way. All dependant on my BP and whether I can stave off the onset of pre eclampsia. Their ideal would be 39 weeks of course, but things would have to change dramatically, so they are hoping 38 weeks, but in the event of BP rising even further, it will be 37 weeks. It's so blooming close now!!
> 
> Mind you,as I keep saying, any one of us could have our LO's in the next 3 or 4 weeks, especially those of us due at the beginning of July!! We may still have ours on the same day hon, you never know!
> 
> How are you keeping?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

goodness you ladies can chat!!! i had to go back through about five pages of mills and boon talk to where i last posted! :rofl:

at least your little boy is ready completely as of 37 weeks so from his point of view anytime after then is fine...just gotta go with what's best for mummy cos of stupid pre-eclampsia :devil:

i'm all good thanks hun...got midwife again today and trying to think of something i can go there with to say cos when she asks if everythings fine and i always say yes she seems shocked! :dohh:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> kiki i haven't been on for a while and just noticed your note under your siggy... you're meeting bubs in 3 or 4 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Hey hon!! Yep, it looks that way. All dependant on my BP and whether I can stave off the onset of pre eclampsia. Their ideal would be 39 weeks of course, but things would have to change dramatically, so they are hoping 38 weeks, but in the event of BP rising even further, it will be 37 weeks. It's so blooming close now!!
> 
> Mind you,as I keep saying, any one of us could have our LO's in the next 3 or 4 weeks, especially those of us due at the beginning of July!! We may still have ours on the same day hon, you never know!
> 
> How are you keeping?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> goodness you ladies can chat!!! i had to go back through about five pages of mills and boon talk to where i last posted! :rofl:
> 
> at least your little boy is ready completely as of 37 weeks so from his point of view anytime after then is fine...just gotta go with what's best for mummy cos of stupid pre-eclampsia :devil:
> 
> i'm all good thanks hun...got midwife again today and trying to think of something i can go there with to say cos when she asks if everythings fine and i always say yes she seems shocked! :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol!!! Aye we can talk rubbish that's for sure!! :rofl:

I hope you continue to be able to say everything is fine hon, you will be a breath of fresh air for your midwife believe me!!! Let us know how you get on! 

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi Girls!

Been catching up on the thread and wow soooo much gone on lol

Hope you are all ok!!!

Im on Maternity Leave now yay :happydance::happydance: 

So i have all this time to clean, wash etc etc and what am i doing??

Im sat here with Custard Creams and a cup of tea :blush:

I just cant be bothered today!! Went shopping yesterday, braved Ikea and went to a few other shops so was knackered! Im thinking i deserve to sit and do nothing today hehe

xx


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Been catching up on the thread and wow soooo much gone on lol
> 
> Hope you are all ok!!!
> 
> Im on Maternity Leave now yay :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So i have all this time to clean, wash etc etc and what am i doing??
> 
> Im sat here with Custard Creams and a cup of tea :blush:
> 
> I just cant be bothered today!! Went shopping yesterday, braved Ikea and went to a few other shops so was knackered! Im thinking i deserve to sit and do nothing today hehe
> 
> xx

Hey stranger!!! Yay! for maternity leave!! Now you can do what I do all day and that is pretty much nothing!! I am always full of good intentions but end up not doing much. Yesterday OH and I cleared out the hall cupboard and binned loads of rubbish accumulated in the living room and I was in bed by 8.30 cos I was knackered. Ikea would have killed me I think, I was bad enough on Saturday shopping for clothes for my teenage daughter!

How's things pregnancy wise?

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Ikea was a killer, it had no air con so by the end i was huffing a puffing but i would rather do it now than in a couple of weeks or when baby here!

Pregnancy wise everything fine, i was measuring a week ahead last Tuesday! but hubby is 6'7 so i know he will be long. MW said if i am still measuring ahead at next appt then they will send for growth scan. 

Do you think if they estimate he is gonna be BIG i can ask not to go too far overdue if i do?

How are you though? Got everything ready? I havent AHHHH


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies,

Hope youre all ok!
Over the past few days i'd been getting pains in my tummy, period cramps that come slowly, peak and the pain goes down my thighs aswell and then eases off. Last night on the phone to by mum and said how they had been getting worse and were every 50 mins and it made me worry a bit, i eventually fell asleep at 3am as they were no longer every 50 mins i didnt want to time them anymore cos i like to stay in my denial bubble that she will stay in there forever! 
When i woke up my tummy feels like i've done 1000 sit ups! I havent phone the mw as she will just send me to L&D triage and i dont wanna go.. ive checked her hb and she is staying between 130-140bpm..


----------



## Missy85

I have been having these types of pains/cramps too... im thinking braxton hixx? but they havent been as regular as what you have...


----------



## Babydance

Theyre so different to my braxton hicks though, my hicks never hurt just felt funny xx


----------



## Missy85

to be honest hun, if they are different i would get checked, i know what you mean about a denial bubble though!

Im quite happy to stay pregnant at the moment havent got to the fed up stage... can you ring your MW and just ask?


----------



## Babydance

Missy85 said:


> to be honest hun, if they are different i would get checked, i know what you mean about a denial bubble though!
> 
> Im quite happy to stay pregnant at the moment havent got to the fed up stage... can you ring your MW and just ask?

I was thinking if i just wait until about 4 or 5 hours and see if there is any change? then hopefully the pains will fade away and i can just relax? 
Denial bubble rocks.. think i'll live in here forever!! xx


----------



## Missy85

i think that is a good plan! just make sure your hydrated and rrreeeellllaaaaxxx, if they get more frequent or painful though ring MW....


AHHHHHHH i keep having the realisation im in 3rd Tri, youd think id be used to it by now but im sure my brain stopped at about 22 weeks lol


----------



## curiosa

what was all that talk about :sex:!? I'm just going to ignore it cause there hasn't been any action over here for months! Hubby just never feels like it. :hissy: Good thing I don't feel like it either now I'm in 3d tri! :dohh:


I saw midwife today. Baby is head-down and 5/5 so ready to start heading towards the light :rofl: 
They found some leucocytes and proteins in my urine so that's been sent off and hope it comes out clear. We shall see!

This is supposed to be my last week of work but I think I'll only go in tomorrow (Wed) and Friday! I'm such a skiver. :muaha:


----------



## kiki

Babydance- sometime BH can hurt as well. I know normally you probably just feel the tightness with no pain, but believe me you CAN get pain as well. I had them all day and all night a couple of weeks ago, now I get painful ones at least 2 or 3 times a day.
BUT as always, if in ANY doubt, then call the midwife ASAP.

Missy- I am as ready as I am gonna be for him to come. Still a bit of work to be done to the house but that's gonna have to wait until he is here, just one of those things. I cant wait to have him now, I am so fed up being pregnant!!! 
Have you bought/ordered everything you need?


I felt really rough yesterday, but this morning I feel much better and it would appear that my bump has shrunk somewhat, so I am thinking maybe it has dropped like yours has Babydance. It doesnt feel quite so heavy either. I an still feel him move so I know all is ok, it just seems I look more like I looked a couple of weeks ago??? 

Not complaining though!!!


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> what was all that talk about :sex:!? I'm just going to ignore it cause there hasn't been any action over here for months! Hubby just never feels like it. :hissy: Good thing I don't feel like it either now I'm in 3d tri! :dohh:
> 
> 
> I saw midwife today. Baby is head-down and 5/5 so ready to start heading towards the light :rofl:
> They found some leucocytes and proteins in my urine so that's been sent off and hope it comes out clear. We shall see!
> 
> This is supposed to be my last week of work but I think I'll only go in tomorrow (Wed) and Friday! I'm such a skiver. :muaha:

Lol!! I think we are all sexually frustrated in the July mums corner!!! Just need a really good seeing to I think. Still a good few weeks off though!!! :rofl:

That's great news that baby is engaged hon, means they are ready to rock and roll when the time comes.
Enjoy your maternity leave when it starts :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: It was a bit of a draught here aswell until the other night where im sure a switched flicked so i rang hubby downstairs (as he was on PS3) and said im horny.. He has never come to bed soo quick :rofl::rofl:

I think we have everything we need, its more that the house needs some more organisation and i want everything in place.. But this is what Mat leave is for i can potter round in my own time and do it..


----------



## curiosa

Missy85 said:


> :rofl: It was a bit of a draught here aswell until the other night where im sure a switched flicked so i rang hubby downstairs (as he was on PS3) and said im horny.. He has never come to bed soo quick :rofl::rofl:

:rofl: men!!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm still making Liam wait as he annoyed me yesterday >=] if he comes home tonight all apologetic then I'll maybe let him have some :sex: we werent allowed till last week due to my low lying placenta but thats all moved up now. :happydance:

I'm off to pay the holding fee on the house today! So fingers crossed its still there for us and we pass the application process...so nerve wracking!

As for labour, I'm preparing myself for it by blissfully ignoring it. Not packed my hospital bag yet either...bought one now though which is a step up from a few weeks ago :happydance:

Hope everyone is all good today :)


----------



## Babydance

What you's all up to today? I wanted to go for a walk around town but just going to wait until DH gets home to do anything like that! Only 2 days!! Cant wait!! 
My Asda delivery comes today yipee!! I've NO food left, although i did order it all when i was hungry so god know whats coming! lol
We're off to St Andrews at the weekend and it's supposed to be 23 degrees!!! yipee! hehe 
Cant believe we're all so close to meeting our LO's! :D xx


----------



## Babydance

Just to remind you all in 5 days we can say "I'M HAVING MY BABY NEXT MONTH!!!"


----------



## Twiglet

I think I was just a bit sick...haha scary times! Its coming around so quickly!!


----------



## Missy85

Twiglet said:


> I think I was just a bit sick...haha scary times! Its coming around so quickly!!

You and me too!! 5 days until we say next month AHHHHHHHHHHH Good luck with your house hun!!


Im supposed to be cleaning..... its not happening at the moment though! I need someone to come and do it for me hehe

Sounds like a lovely time you will have in St Andrew's BabyDance!

I need to pack my hospital bag too! Might do it tonight and get hubby to help me not procrastinate!


----------



## geogem

I still havent packed mine either twiglet - Got the bag out of the attic last week but it never got any further than under my bed!! really should do it!!


----------



## Babydance

I found packing my hospital bag the hardest thing to do as it made it real that i was having a baby. I think cos even though we'd bought all the baby stuff it felt like it was for other people but packing MY hospital bag and Soph's made things feel very real! 
I'm still in a bit of denial though about having a baby lol think i will be until she is like 10! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Glad to see I'm not the only one :D I dont even know where to start / not sure if I want to. It's all a bit too real now. Happy that I'll have a beautiful little bubba at the end of it all but at the same time scared of the pain etc...I'm a wussbag too!


----------



## Donna35

Woohoooo we're all nearly there:happydance: can't wait!!!

It's sooooo exciting - my OH is getting nervous but I'm not strangely lol maybe I'm just in denial :rofl:


----------



## kiki

I can most likely say 'I am having my baby THIS month' :happydance:

I hope I get at least a provisional date at my consultant appt/growth scan on Monday. I know it's subject to change due to my BP but at least if I get a latest date that they will give me a section it's something!!!

I will however ALWAYS be a July mummy at heart. You are all amazing and I am so glad I found this site. You have all made this pregnancy so much easier and pleasurable than I could have hoped for, you have kept me sane (well, as sane as is possible!) and made me laugh. Can I just say a huge THANK YOU to each and every one of you for being there and for making me feel part of a wonderful family and for making me laugh, hysterically at times!!! Thank you so so much, all of you, and GOOD LUCK to each and every July mummy, for whatever the future holds for you, your families and your gorgeous July babies. I wish you all every happiness in the world.

:hug: :hug: :hug:

xxxxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> I can most likely say 'I am having my baby THIS month' :happydance:
> 
> I hope I get at least a provisional date at my consultant appt/growth scan on Monday. I know it's subject to change due to my BP but at least if I get a latest date that they will give me a section it's something!!!
> 
> I will however ALWAYS be a July mummy at heart. You are all amazing and I am so glad I found this site. You have all made this pregnancy so much easier and pleasurable than I could have hoped for, you have kept me sane (well, as sane as is possible!) and made me laugh. Can I just say a huge THANK YOU to each and every one of you for being there and for making me feel part of a wonderful family and for making me laugh, hysterically at times!!! Thank you so so much, all of you, and GOOD LUCK to each and every July mummy, for whatever the future holds for you, your families and your gorgeous July babies. I wish you all every happiness in the world.
> 
> :hug: :hug: :hug:
> 
> xxxxx


Aww Kiki, aww thats so sweet! You big sap! hehe I must say this site has been fantastic and stopped me going mad with every twinge etc! All the girls have always been great .. especially the JJB's :D xx


----------



## geogem

OMG Kiki - youre getting all soppy now!! 

well if you can do it so can I!! Can I on behalf of all July mummy's thank Kiki for keeping us all together with this thread!!

ure right tho - site is cool and so are all you gals!!


----------



## geogem

Going onto the cant belive your having a baby thing - i cant really say when it sunk in with my first but I can remember it feeling like someone would come and pick this kid up soon - coz it was like I was babysitting and I couldnt quite get it into my brain that he was mine!! so I dont think it sinks in til well after they are born!!
thing is you'd think this time round it would be easier to grasp and it really isnt!! I am going to be a mummy again in approx 7 weeks and I am soooo finding that wierd!!


----------



## csmummu

hello peeps im still full of this summer cold my sinus (my left one only lol ) is killing!! I said to DH that im scared for labour because im being such a whimp with this cold i cant believe i did it all on gas and air 4 years ago! im hoping to do the same again this time round we'll see... in 7 weeks PMSL!

my parents went to visit family down in kent this weekend and the came back with a CAR full of baby stuff! no kidding! including swinging crib, moses basket, bouncing chair, baby gym all flashing all dancing, steriliser, bottle warmer, door bouncer, a baby sling (which i have been longing to buy but couldnt make my mind up on which one) and a 3 wheeled buggy where the carry cot attachment was still sealed in the box! slightly mental! on not to mention 5 bin bags of baby clothes! all next and debenhams! When ifound out i was having a boy at 28 weeks my cuz who all this came from said dont buy anything i have it all for you... so of course i bought some stuff but didnt go over board! im so glad i didnt LOL 

I need to sort out our bedroom but bending down is a nightmare with a baby bump and sinus pains


----------



## Babydance

WOW thats fantastic! Bet it felt like Christmas!!! hehe Hope your feeling better soon hun xxx


----------



## bjl1981

Hey Ladies, well I'm sure glad its 1/2 term, lied in this morning til 10am!
Thought about going shopping for some maternity shorts, but noticed I have swollen ankles, so taking it easy instead. 
I have super efficiently created an excel spreadsheet for all the baby costs and phoned the council to find out about their real nappy incentive scheme.

I am in a weird mental place where I can't wait for the baby to arrive, but at the same time am completely overwhelmed at the thought of the baby finally being here!! stupid huh!?!


----------



## LittlePickle

Hi ladies,

well, back to work for me today after the fun and games of last week.
bosses have 'suggested' that I cut hours slightly.. so will do 10am to 4pm this week.

got all of our stuff more sorted over the weekend for bubba. Can't believe that we're nearly there!

I have decided to stop worrying about Chops so much. As long as he is moving and I make sure I try to keep my blood pressure down, I think everything will work out just fine. 

measuring 29weeks at 33weeks is scary, but it doesn't mean there's something wrong. they would have picked it up by now if there was...

off to catch up on the rest of the thread... lots of love and kisses to all
xoxoxox


----------



## kiki

LittlePickle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> well, back to work for me today after the fun and games of last week.
> bosses have 'suggested' that I cut hours slightly.. so will do 10am to 4pm this week.
> 
> got all of our stuff more sorted over the weekend for bubba. Can't believe that we're nearly there!
> 
> I have decided to stop worrying about Chops so much. As long as he is moving and I make sure I try to keep my blood pressure down, I think everything will work out just fine.
> 
> measuring 29weeks at 33weeks is scary, but it doesn't mean there's something wrong. they would have picked it up by now if there was...
> 
> off to catch up on the rest of the thread... lots of love and kisses to all
> xoxoxox

Good for you hon. Yep, just do your best to keep the BP down and really, you cant do anything more. I am in the same boat and I figure as long as I dont knowingly give myself any stress, then the rest is really out of my hands. As for the measurements, again, you are so right. If there was any need for concern you would have been told by now. Too many poor mums to be are stressed and worried cos some stupid mw measures them small or big and tells them their baby is gonna be tiny or huge!! Complete kack, that's what I say!!!

Take care hon

xxx


----------



## cs22

Hello girlies, hope everyones well. 
Its weird isnt it im so anxious for my baby to arrive, but everytime i walk into the nursery is really overwhelming and i feel like bursting into tears because we have wanted this little baby for so long and in a few short weeks baby will be here. I cant wait to meet him


----------



## csmummu

Babydance how are your pains doing?

LP im glad you are taking it easier on your self. Is this just from the tapemeasure of did you get a scan to confirm?

Kiki im so with you on whole its kack thing :D

I bought a new coat today as my winter one is so heavy and bulky anyway it doesnt do up with the buttons so the belt works :) but in 7 weeks it will be too big but rather that than a big winter coat for now :)


----------



## Babydance

csmummu said:


> Babydance how are your pains doing?
> 
> LP im glad you are taking it easier on your self. Is this just from the tapemeasure of did you get a scan to confirm?
> 
> Kiki im so with you on whole its kack thing :D
> 
> I bought a new coat today as my winter one is so heavy and bulky anyway it doesnt do up with the buttons so the belt works :) but in 7 weeks it will be too big but rather that than a big winter coat for now :)

hey hun,

Pains arent regular anymore but are still coming and ive totally lost my appetite! and feel sick..hmph
I dont know what to do about a coat cos i dont wanna buy one but i'll freeze if i go out in just a top lol well not this weekend its due to be 23-24 degrees woohoo xx


----------



## LittlePickle

csmummu said:


> Babydance how are your pains doing?
> 
> LP im glad you are taking it easier on your self. Is this just from the tapemeasure of did you get a scan to confirm?
> 
> Kiki im so with you on whole its kack thing :D
> 
> I bought a new coat today as my winter one is so heavy and bulky anyway it doesnt do up with the buttons so the belt works :) but in 7 weeks it will be too big but rather that than a big winter coat for now :)

cs22 - awww honey - overwhelming sn't it? I still can't get my head around it be honest. I think I need to really start thinking about babies rather than pregnancy IYKWIM???

csmummu - Fundal height by midwifes said 29w. We're also in the middle of growth scans - we know he's small but apparently he's okay. He's got little legs like his mum! :blush:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Evening ladies, 
Hope everyone is doing good, Nothing much been happening in my life, gonna do my hospital bag on sat and get some of babys things washed and put away. Ordered my car seat tonight which makes everything a bit more real, just got to bite the bullet and get the pram now. 
Have the mw on Thurs then next scan on the 10th which sounds ages away but is really 2 wks tomorrow, where does time go its flying by.

Think i got my 1st set of Braxton Hicks (didnt get them with darling daughter) top of bump went all crampy got about 4 of them 10 mins apart??? Any of you guys had them? Is that what they are like?


----------



## Babydance

Hello everyone

Aidedhoney - yep sounds very like BH they didnt hurt did they? 

My bump has completely changed shape and Soph is so quiet, her HB sounds like it normally does and she is moving a little but not big sore kicks like normal, her HB is lower down oh i so hope she is engaged now, DH gets home on Thursday and I CANT WAIT!!!!!!! Seriously i am SO excited! He is getting pounced on that night and we're having a curry (this used to be our usual routine lol) and on Friday we're going for a huge long walk along the beach. O i cant wait i've missed him SO much.
Anyone else totally lost their appetite? I'm just thirsty but no hunger?!

xx


----------



## Taranboo

Hi girls, just finished reading up on all your posts. I wanted to comment to you all but just don't have the time...just want you to know I with you all and love you loads :hugs:

Quick update - we might be moving in the house this weekend, Monday/ Tuesday at the latest :happydance::happydance::happydance:
The relief is immense. I just want to cry. I have so much to do... but my family are all on standby he he!
Girls... I can sort out the nursery now...he he...:happydance:

Until I come on again... take care... keep smiling... we are meeting our LO's soon...he he...:hugs:

Tara
xx


----------



## Babydance

Taranboo said:


> Hi girls, just finished reading up on all your posts. I wanted to comment to you all but just don't have the time...just want you to know I with you all and love you loads :hugs:
> 
> Quick update - we might be moving in the house this weekend, Monday/ Tuesday at the latest :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> The relief is immense. I just want to cry. I have so much to do... but my family are all on standby he he!
> Girls... I can sort out the nursery now...he he...:happydance:
> 
> Until I come on again... take care... keep smiling... we are meeting our LO's soon...he he...:hugs:
> 
> Tara
> xx

Yey oh thats good hun! now dont you be doing too much!!! Planning that nursery will be fab!! :D All the best hunny xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance, they hurt a wee bit but had a touch of trapped wind as well so was hard to tell if you know what i mean. 
How long has your OH been away? Must be tough been on your own or are you used to it?


----------



## pimplebum

hi everyone hope you are all well please keep fingers crossed for me on 27th may got a scan to see if my placenta has moved up i so want a natural birth as i now what to expect .....if it has not moved it means i will have to have c-section i will be scared then ........one good thing is i get to see my little man again and im taking my 2 daughters with me my 11 year old is so exited my 2 year old thinks shes bringing him home lol


----------



## Babydance

Aidedhoney said:


> Babydance, they hurt a wee bit but had a touch of trapped wind as well so was hard to tell if you know what i mean.
> How long has your OH been away? Must be tough been on your own or are you used to it?

Yeah they sound like BH then :) i started getting mine around 27 weeks and at one point i was getting 30 a day!!!? now theyve calmed down alot!! 
He's been away for 2 weeks, you'd think i'd be used to it after 5 years but nope still cry for about 3 days when he goes and get so excited i feel sick the day he gets home hehe xx


----------



## Babydance

pimplebum said:


> hi everyone hope you are all well please keep fingers crossed for me on 27th may got a scan to see if my placenta has moved up i so want a natural birth as i now what to expect .....if it has not moved it means i will have to have c-section i will be scared then ........one good thing is i get to see my little man again and im taking my 2 daughters with me my 11 year old is so exited my 2 year old thinks shes bringing him home lol

Awww thats so cute, i hope she isnt too disappointed when she only gets to see him and not bring him home.. aww
Well good luck hun got my fingers crossed for you! Just realised thats tommorrow! Let us know how you get on!

xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

My BH's have been terrible again today but also had really servere trapped wind earlier and was curled up in agony - felt like I wanted to cry, but you know what its like when you have kids - put on a brave face so they dont see you upset!! My DS worries about me when I am ill and if I am ever sick he stands outside the bathroom asking if i'm kay so really didnt wanna panic him!!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls :) I'm feeling so much going on that I am looking foward to my apt in 7 days to see how dialated I am. I feel so much pressure, BH, and back pain most days. Having trouble even standing and walking now for very long. I'm getting a bit frustrated at times too though cause I can't get comfortable, even if I sit or lie down I just feel cramped/out of breath, ect. Trying to not complain and enjoy the moments of my final pregancy and not appear like a spoiled brat but there are times I felt like crying this weekend. Silly, I know! My count down is on, 4 weeks now at the most cause I know my doc will induce at 37 weeks!


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today. If I forget to reply to anyone, my sincere apologies, it's not intentional!!

Tara - FANTASTIC NEWS!!! I really hope you get to move at the beginning of the week, I know how stressed you are about it and how you just want to make a start on LO's nursery. Like Babydance says though, dont you be doing to much, just stand on the sidelines and tel everyone else what you want them to do, ya hear me???? Good luck hon and keep us up to date xxxx

Aidedhoney - Deffo sounds like BH. They can hurt a little (in fact- alot!!) but often it is just a tightening and a weird uterine feeling. Funnily enough, I didnt get them with DD either but I have had LOADS this time round. Glad you are keeping well otherwise xxxx

Babydance - It is SOOOOOOOOO weird, because Caidan has stopped moving so much the last couple of days as well, and as I told you yesterday I felt my bump had dropped too, in fact it's actually shrunk!! I had to go and listen to his HB yesterday for the first time since around 20 weeks cos I was a wee bit worried, but he seems fine!! Still think it would be funny if we gave birth at the same time!! So glad Alan is coming home soon hon, I couldnt cope if Paul went away so often, you are a very brave lady!! xxxx

Pimplebum - Good luck honey, FX that all is as it should be and that you can get your natural birth. However, if you have to get a section, please please take it from me that it's not a bad experience, honestly. Please try not to let it scare you sweetie. I am going back for a 2nd one so it cant be that bad!!! Make sure you update us as to how you got on today xxxx

Geogem - hope the BH's ease off a bit, they can be very distracting, specially with the trapped wind to go with them. Your DS sounds just adorable and obviously loves his mummy very much indeed! xxxx

JJF - It's not silly to cry, God knows pregnancy is hard and we really are entitled to feel sorry for ourselves at times, we are bringing new life into the world!! I cant think of any better legacy than that!!! So, allow yourself to feel sorry for yourself at times, it's bloody hard work. Hope you start to feel better soon, but it's not long now till you meet LO xxxx

To all the other JJB's,hope you are doing well, take care of yourselves!!

MW is supposed to be here at around 9.30 to take my BP, so I will let you know how that goes!

xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance said:


> Aidedhoney said:
> 
> 
> Babydance, they hurt a wee bit but had a touch of trapped wind as well so was hard to tell if you know what i mean.
> How long has your OH been away? Must be tough been on your own or are you used to it?
> 
> Yeah they sound like BH then :) i started getting mine around 27 weeks and at one point i was getting 30 a day!!!? now theyve calmed down alot!!
> He's been away for 2 weeks, you'd think i'd be used to it after 5 years but nope still cry for about 3 days when he goes and get so excited i feel sick the day he gets home hehe xxClick to expand...

Thanks babydance

Awwwwww that is so sweet, shows how much in love in you are to be like that after all that time. Hope tomorrow is a nice day for you both:hug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good Luck witb the BP Kiki xxx

Geogem i have been drinking peppermint tea for my trapped wind after my meals and it seems to do the trick, as the day i didnt drink any it came back with a vengence..........Probably TMI but OH said the bedroom was a tad smelly when it finally came out!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone is well this Wed am, i have just out on a load of los washing hmmmmm keep sitting in front of the machine watching it go round n round haha how sad am i lol


----------



## amslou

Just cos it scared me to death i thought i would share what i realised earlier. SEPTEMBER MUMS ARE COMING! They are gonna start trickling over next week probably the "official" thread will appear very soon tho i imagine. This definitely makes it real! Very scary for the June mums tho!


----------



## LittlePickle

Morning all!

Hope you're all feeling well... Chops and I are fine this morning. I'm looking more pregnant today - he's either turned around or he got fat over night! :D

Hope you're all well... 
September babies are on their way over huh? wow! 
IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOOOOOWNNNN!!!
na na na na, na na NA NA NA!!!!
love that tune!

LP
ox


----------



## kiki

September mummies??? Eeeeeek!!!!! Thanks for that Amslou!!

Hey LP! Glad you are doing fine today and Chops too!!

Midwife been and gone, BP is holding at 140/89 so she is fairly happy with that. It's not gone up any further which is always a good sign!!! Next stop, consultant appt and growth scan on Monday and hopefully at least a provisional section date!!

Happy days!!!


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the BP Kiki,

September mums oooooooo dear where does time go.

Oh well off to work i go, enjoy your day ladies xx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Congrats on the BP Kiki,
> 
> September mums oooooooo dear where does time go.
> 
> Oh well off to work i go, enjoy your day ladies xx

Thanks hon!! Have a good day at work.

xxx


----------



## geogem

Can people please stop scaring me - September mums!! whats that all about? ha ha lol


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

The last of my baby stuff is due today! hehe moses basket stand has arrived (which i must add , just waiting on the monitor, breast pump and TENS machine! hehe Daddy gets home tommorrow then we're all set to become a proper little family! 
I'm sitting here with white choc chip cookies they are very yummy but i do feel a bit sick.
My god i'm so excited about DH getting home, im normally excited but not this excited lol hehe
What are you all up to this weekend? It's supposed to be a heat wave! yipee!! :) We're going to the beach and then on Saturday maybe to Edinburgh castle to walk as much as possible!! hehe xx


----------



## Missy85

Great news about your BP Kiki!

Glad your feeling good LP i know what you mean about feeling more pregnant! Every day i wake up and think wow i have got bigger again!

Just had to share this! So there i am after doing sod all yesterday thinking ill do a little bit today.... Of course im procratinating again watching TV and browsing internet when the builder rings (which i have been told to expect off my mum).... This is because since they were last here our toilet has been making this weird horrible high pitch squeal!! 

So anyway, im on the phone to him and he says ill be there in 45 mins!!!!! Im like OMG its a shit hole!! So then i do something silly and lie.... i say im going out in a min but ohhhh nooo this dosnt put him off he says well i can come pick up a key and do it while youre out.... but obviously im not going out so i say actually ok ill stay in see you in a bit... You should have seen me ive been running around like a blue arsed fly cleaning so it looks at least a bit better hehe

But how rude! Can a girl not put off cleaning in peace!

x


----------



## Missy85

MMMMMMMMM Cookies!!! Im gonna have to go and raid cuboards now hehe! Not got anything planned for weekend except we must clean out rubbish from bubs room!


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> Great news about your BP Kiki!
> 
> Glad your feeling good LP i know what you mean about feeling more pregnant! Every day i wake up and think wow i have got bigger again!
> 
> Just had to share this! So there i am after doing sod all yesterday thinking ill do a little bit today.... Of course im procratinating again watching TV and browsing internet when the builder rings (which i have been told to expect off my mum).... This is because since they were last here our toilet has been making this weird horrible high pitch squeal!!
> 
> So anyway, im on the phone to him and he says ill be there in 45 mins!!!!! Im like OMG its a shit hole!! So then i do something silly and lie.... i say im going out in a min but ohhhh nooo this dosnt put him off he says well i can come pick up a key and do it while youre out.... but obviously im not going out so i say actually ok ill stay in see you in a bit... You should have seen me ive been running around like a blue arsed fly cleaning so it looks at least a bit better hehe
> 
> But how rude! Can a girl not put off cleaning in peace!
> 
> x

Thanks hon!

Lol!! I would have done exactly the same!! I hate people expe cting to cme to my house at an hours notice, so rude!!! :rofl:
Hope you get the toilet noise fixed!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Missy85 said:


> Great news about your BP Kiki!
> 
> Glad your feeling good LP i know what you mean about feeling more pregnant! Every day i wake up and think wow i have got bigger again!
> 
> Just had to share this! So there i am after doing sod all yesterday thinking ill do a little bit today.... Of course im procratinating again watching TV and browsing internet when the builder rings (which i have been told to expect off my mum).... This is because since they were last here our toilet has been making this weird horrible high pitch squeal!!
> 
> So anyway, im on the phone to him and he says ill be there in 45 mins!!!!! Im like OMG its a shit hole!! So then i do something silly and lie.... i say im going out in a min but ohhhh nooo this dosnt put him off he says well i can come pick up a key and do it while youre out.... but obviously im not going out so i say actually ok ill stay in see you in a bit... You should have seen me ive been running around like a blue arsed fly cleaning so it looks at least a bit better hehe
> 
> But how rude! Can a girl not put off cleaning in peace!
> 
> x

lol awww hun! you sitting down relaxing now?

my door bell went the other day and it was someone i knew as they kept chapping and ringing and my car was in the drive so they knew i was in .... I hid under the livingroom window for 10 mins lol cos the house was a tip and i looked worse!! lol


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> The last of my baby stuff is due today! hehe moses basket stand has arrived (which i must add , just waiting on the monitor, breast pump and TENS machine! hehe Daddy gets home tommorrow then we're all set to become a proper little family!
> I'm sitting here with white choc chip cookies they are very yummy but i do feel a bit sick.
> My god i'm so excited about DH getting home, im normally excited but not this excited lol hehe
> What are you all up to this weekend? It's supposed to be a heat wave! yipee!! :) We're going to the beach and then on Saturday maybe to Edinburgh castle to walk as much as possible!! hehe xx

Not up to much at all this weekend. Paul is off out on Saturday afternoon, it's his friends birthday, so I told him to go and have some alcohol cos it's the last time he is gnna be allowed to drink till Caidan is here safely. He will be home around 8 at night and he is hilarious when he has had a little too much to drink, I think I love him even more when he is like that!!
Make sure you dont do too much at the weekend hon, it's easy to get tired and you dont want to make yourself ill!!
Have a great time though!!

xxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl::rofl: at least im not the only one!! Hubby cant believed i lied to try and get out of it!

Hes gone to get the part, but i think i have done enough for today hehe

Just had some custard creams, went to reach for another and realised id already ate them :cry: hate it when that happens :blush:


----------



## Missy85

kiki said:


> Not up to much at all this weekend. Paul is off out on Saturday afternoon, it's his friends birthday, so I told him to go and have some alcohol cos it's the last time he is gnna be allowed to drink till Caidan is here safely. He will be home around 8 at night and he is hilarious when he has had a little too much to drink, I think I love him even more when he is like that!!

I love it when my hubby is tipsy, it rarely happens but when it does its funny! 

Im a real lightweight so once this baby is here who knows what ill be like!


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> The last of my baby stuff is due today! hehe moses basket stand has arrived (which i must add , just waiting on the monitor, breast pump and TENS machine! hehe Daddy gets home tommorrow then we're all set to become a proper little family!
> I'm sitting here with white choc chip cookies they are very yummy but i do feel a bit sick.
> My god i'm so excited about DH getting home, im normally excited but not this excited lol hehe
> What are you all up to this weekend? It's supposed to be a heat wave! yipee!! :) We're going to the beach and then on Saturday maybe to Edinburgh castle to walk as much as possible!! hehe xx
> 
> Not up to much at all this weekend. Paul is off out on Saturday afternoon, it's his friends birthday, so I told him to go and have some alcohol cos it's the last time he is gnna be allowed to drink till Caidan is here safely. He will be home around 8 at night and he is hilarious when he has had a little too much to drink, I think I love him even more when he is like that!!
> Make sure you dont do too much at the weekend hon, it's easy to get tired and you dont want to make yourself ill!!
> Have a great time though!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Aw your a good wee wifey! I dont like it when DH'S had too much, he just throws up on my cream carpet lol he only gets like that on beer! At New Year he drank a whole bottle of whisky and was just tipsy lol think it's the bubbles and sheer volume of beer that makes him like that. But when he's tiddley he's so funny dont mind that so if we go out we both drink whisky.. look like right toffs lol! 
I'm determined to start early and then she's likely to come before her due date! hehe 
You got anything planned for yourself? putting your feet up and relaxing? xx


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Not up to much at all this weekend. Paul is off out on Saturday afternoon, it's his friends birthday, so I told him to go and have some alcohol cos it's the last time he is gnna be allowed to drink till Caidan is here safely. He will be home around 8 at night and he is hilarious when he has had a little too much to drink, I think I love him even more when he is like that!!
> 
> I love it when my hubby is tipsy, it rarely happens but when it does its funny!
> 
> *Im a real lightweight so once this baby is here who knows what ill be *like!Click to expand...


Me too!!! I reckon I will be hospitalised after 2 glasses of Lambrini!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Missy85 said:


> :rofl::rofl: at least im not the only one!! Hubby cant believed i lied to try and get out of it!
> 
> Hes gone to get the part, but i think i have done enough for today hehe
> 
> Just had some custard creams, went to reach for another and realised id already ate them :cry: hate it when that happens :blush:

Awww i hate it when that happens! Especially with crisps! :hissy::hissy:
xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: at least im not the only one!! Hubby cant believed i lied to try and get out of it!
> 
> Hes gone to get the part, but i think i have done enough for today hehe
> 
> Just had some custard creams, went to reach for another and realised id already ate them :cry: hate it when that happens :blush:
> 
> Awww i hate it when that happens! Especially with crisps! :hissy::hissy:
> xxxClick to expand...

Ooooh, crisps. Think I might have to have some!!

xxx


----------



## amslou

geogem said:



> Can people please stop scaring me - September mums!! whats that all about? ha ha lol


hehe sorry ladies - at least its not October ones though lol. Some of the early july ladies will probably have popped by then!


----------



## csmummu

OMG if its not willies its food with you lot! no im soooooooooooooo hungry! although Charlie is being really good to me and making me want weetabix :D 

Im trying so hard to pack for hospital - my little suitcase that would pass as hand lugage (thats ok isnt it?) and DD is asking if baby charlie is coming out tomorrow ? I bloody home not! although everything is ready :) 

So.... how far do we all live from the hospital? :D


----------



## Babydance

Hey hun, I'm 10 miles but its just down the motorway so about 15/20 mins depending on traffic x

Also fingers crossed LO doesnt come tommorrow!!! Yes we love our willies and food lol xx


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> OMG if its not willies its food with you lot! no im soooooooooooooo hungry! although Charlie is being really good to me and making me want weetabix :D
> 
> Im trying so hard to pack for hospital - my little suitcase that would pass as hand lugage (thats ok isnt it?) and DD is asking if baby charlie is coming out tomorrow ? I bloody home not! although everything is ready :)
> 
> So.... how far do we all live from the hospital? :D

I wish Caidan would give me a craving for something healthy!!! Lol !!

I have a wee suitcase packed for me and a oversized handbag packed for Caidan. By the time you get a dressing gown in there is no way you can take a normal bag with all we need in it!!

I live around 20 minutes from the hospital, but it's a great drive, mainly along the main M8 motorway between Edinburgh and Glasgow. It was nearer than the ERI in the city!! 

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Ladies, what do you's normally eat during the day? i'm just curious xx


----------



## Missy85

im eating random things at the mo as not much in... which reminds me i should pop out to the shop..


----------



## Missy85

ooo and im about 10-15 mins from hospital


----------



## Babydance

I've been picking at random things too, i've been eating alot of toast. For breakfast i had masses of strawberries and then some white choc chip cookies? lol i nevr know what to eat and can never be bothered to cook! xx


----------



## kiki

I am much the same, I tend to pick at whatever is there!! Eating quite a bit of toast too, although I tend to have ham and brown sauce on it!!
My eating habits have been, quite frankly atrocious throughout this pregnancy!!

xxx


----------



## Missy85

MMM im loving toast too.. probably because its easy!

Whenever i cook i dont fancy what i have made, if someone else cooks dosnt matter what it is i want it hehe


----------



## LittlePickle

kiki... what's the story with your BP / C-sec?
I only ask as your BP seems to be around the same as mine...

It got up to 140/94 last week, hence being kept in for 2 nights. I've been thinking that if it doesn't stay down (it was 118/89 when they let me home) that they might suggest C-sec... When did they make that call?

....and who mentioned willies? .....mmmmmmmmPACKAGE! :blush:
these rude dreams have gotta stop soon!!!!

LP
xox


----------



## Babydance

Mine too Kiki i'll eat fruit and veg but ive always been eating loads of crisps etc!! but for lunch and dinner i never know what to have. I keep eating toast and banana or toast and tomato i've not been the healthiest :( xx


----------



## kiki

LittlePickle said:


> kiki... what's the story with your BP / C-sec?
> I only ask as your BP seems to be around the same as mine...
> 
> It got up to 140/94 last week, hence being kept in for 2 nights. I've been thinking that if it doesn't stay down (it was 118/89 when they let me home) that they might suggest C-sec... When did they make that call?
> 
> ....and who mentioned willies? .....mmmmmmmmPACKAGE! :blush:
> these rude dreams have gotta stop soon!!!!
> 
> LP
> xox


Hey hon!!
Last week my BP was 140/95 which was why I got the BP profile, but because all else seemed ok they let me home. As regards to the section hon, I am having a planned one, always was, they just may have to do it sooner rather than later depending on the BP.

My reckoning with you would be more of an induction than a section. They will be keeping a close eye on your BP I imagine and if they feel that LO needs to come out, my guess is that with everything else being ok, they will induce you and let you go for natural labour. If possible, they will want you to get to 38 weeks, but 37 is acceptable. They will only induce you before that if things start going dangerously pre eclampsic.

Hope that helps?? And good luck with the BP, hope it goes down!!

xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

kiki said:


> LittlePickle said:
> 
> 
> kiki... what's the story with your BP / C-sec?
> I only ask as your BP seems to be around the same as mine...
> 
> It got up to 140/94 last week, hence being kept in for 2 nights. I've been thinking that if it doesn't stay down (it was 118/89 when they let me home) that they might suggest C-sec... When did they make that call?
> 
> ....and who mentioned willies? .....mmmmmmmmPACKAGE! :blush:
> these rude dreams have gotta stop soon!!!!
> 
> LP
> xox
> 
> 
> Hey hon!!
> Last week my BP was 140/95 which was why I got the BP profile, but because all else seemed ok they let me home. As regards to the section hon, I am having a planned one, always was, they just may have to do it sooner rather than later depending on the BP.
> 
> My reckoning with you would be more of an induction than a section. They will be keeping a close eye on your BP I imagine and if they feel that LO needs to come out, my guess is that with everything else being ok, they will induce you and let you go for natural labour. If possible, they will want you to get to 38 weeks, but 37 is acceptable. They will only induce you before that if things start going dangerously pre eclampsic.
> 
> Hope that helps?? And good luck with the BP, hope it goes down!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Wow Kiki - that's a real help honey - thank you!!!! Yeah, the BP was high protien was ++ then at next profiling was + then at the next was nothing...

fingers crossed it goes down and he gets to stay in the big mumma house for a while to cook!

thanks agian!
LP
xox


----------



## kiki

Anytime hon. The protein in the urine would have been setting off the pre eclampsia alarm bells coupled with the BP, I was the same, but they had it tested thoroughly at the hosp and decided it was ok, so then based their decision on the BP and bloods, which came back ok too, so even though BP was still highish they let me go to be monitored every week. I am guessing much the same happened with you. If you can keep clear of the protein in the wee and swelling in the face (they dont count ankles and hands now!) then hopefully you can get to at least 38 weeks, better still if BP would just come down and let Chops come out when he is good and ready!!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, 

well on the food front - I eat anything I can be arsed to make!! which at the minute is all easy stuff!! eg - stir fry, spag bol, curry, pasta bakes and also lots of ice cream to follow!! 

I live approx 8 miles from my maternity unit - only takes about 12 - 14 mins to get there tho!! which isnt too bad!! although as I have quick labours and if its rush hour I may struggle as last time I was only in labour for approx 1hour 45 mins!!


----------



## csmummu

Hmmm, 

Ive been really rubbish for food....as in eating next to nothing.. Im still under my pre pregnancy weight by half a stone LOL i onlyhave 1 meal a day but it is a full dinner most of the time :) i guess i have toast for breakfast too and ive been having strawberry Jam on it :)

Im 5 minuites from the hospital but for some reason im thinking i could walk it in 20 minuites :D because its on the other side of a park LOL i must be crazy!


----------



## curiosa

wow ladies you have written soo much! I can't keep up with you! :rofl:

all this talk really makes it so real - only a few weeks and the first girls will start having their babies!! So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## bjl1981

Afternoon ladies! Finally made it into town for my shopping trip after resting yesterday.
Bought some maternity tshirts for when I finish work, joggers, nighties for the hospital bag (which I havent even started to think about packing!!!). Also got bedding from Matalan and some odd bits from TKMaxx.

I'm starting to appreciate that being at work for another 4 weeks will probably help me keep off the weight, because the last 2 days I've eaten loads whilst at home!!!!!
I limited me and Baby Bee to 2 Oreos for snacks today...but now am considering crisps after someone elses comments!!!!:dohh:

I only live 4 miles from hospital, takes about 10-15 mins.


----------



## geogem

I know - who will be first ladies? getting scary!!


----------



## csmummu

I think KiKi has the upper hand on this one :)


----------



## Missy85

hehe... Im quite willing to let anybody go in front of me at the moment...

I know i just give give give...


----------



## bjl1981

I think I'll be the last!! I'm only due on 31st!!!!


----------



## JJF

I might give KiKi a run for her money, not sure I'll be first but near the beginning I'm thinking....


----------



## Missy85

im wondering if i should be feeling fed up and wanting to have him sooner? im 35 weeks tommorow and dont get me wrong i cant wait to meet him but im not fed up of being pregnant


----------



## kiki

Lol!! I dunno about having the upper hand, just more of a case of at least having an idea of when he's gonna come. Any one of you could go into labour naturally in the next 3 or 4 weeks. That IS scary, isnt it???? 

xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

OMG!


----------



## curiosa

kiki said:


> Lol!! I dunno about having the upper hand, just more of a case of at least having an idea of when he's gonna come. Any one of you could go into labour naturally in the next 3 or 4 weeks. That IS scary, isnt it????xxx

aahhh! that IS scary!
I'm going to cross my legs at least until my mum gets here on 30th June! :rofl:


----------



## Missy85

LittlePickle said:


> OMG!

:rofl: simple and effective response there


----------



## kiki

Lol! And it says it all LP!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Lol!! I dunno about having the upper hand, just more of a case of at least having an idea of when he's gonna come. Any one of you could go into labour naturally in the next 3 or 4 weeks. That IS scary, isnt it????xxx
> 
> aahhh! that IS scary!
> I'm going to cross my legs at least until my mum gets here on 30th June! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: I hope that works. Is it a proven scientific technique to stop labour? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Missy85

haha if it is i might use it when i go into denial while in labour! As at that point i will be searching for someone else to give birth for me hehe


----------



## curiosa

:rofl:


----------



## Missy85

oooo just realised pg 99.... we need to get to 100!!!

You'll wish i never went on Mat leave ill become a spammer now i have time to hehe


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> oooo just realised pg 99.... we need to get to 100!!!
> 
> You'll wish i never went on Mat leave ill become a spammer now i have time to hehe

Lol!! That's exactly what I have been doing since I have been on Maternity Leave! It's braw!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

hehe oh dear look what youve started! i guess its a kick up the arse to pack our bags eh? You know what i have in mine? Maternity pads! thats it... I went to put breast pads in but then decided i didnt need a whole box but then i thought do i need any? if i do how many? i didnt have any the first time round and BF then too so i dont know! I'd happily go first so then i dont have to worry about the little things like this :D


----------



## Babydance

ok i fell asleep for 2 hours, what did i miss? 
I feel really off! Sick and tired well not tired.. exhausted and well.. just odd :(

What you all doing tonight? Im supposed to be doing all my housework today before hubby gets home.. oh well lol! 

The rest of my baby stuff has just arrived, we now have everything we need for her to arrive!! It's the baby monitor etc thats come and breast pump lol im gonna leave DH to work out how you use them. 
What happens if you try the breast pump before you give birth?? xx


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> hehe oh dear look what youve started! i guess its a kick up the arse to pack our bags eh? You know what i have in mine? Maternity pads! thats it... I went to put breast pads in but then decided i didnt need a whole box but then i thought do i need any? if i do how many? i didnt have any the first time round and BF then too so i dont know! I'd happily go first so then i dont have to worry about the little things like this :D

I love the little things we worry about, dont you? Not the 'am I gonna be a good mum' or big stuff like that, but 'do I need breast pads?' or my sleepless night one of 'do I take disposable maternity pants or just buy cheap Matalan ones?' 

What are we like? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## bjl1981

I can't possibly have LO in next 3-4 weeks :shock: nothing will be ready!!!!! (and will be about 6 weeks prem!)


----------



## Babydance

bjl1981 said:


> I can't possibly have LO in next 3-4 weeks :shock: nothing will be ready!!!!! (and will be about 6 weeks prem!)

lol very true you keep you LO in a wee while longer!! I however am more than happy for her to come in 2 weeks!! (37 weeks) xx


----------



## kiki

bjl1981 said:


> I can't possibly have LO in next 3-4 weeks :shock: nothing will be ready!!!!! (and will be about 6 weeks prem!)

Lol!! Well, hopefully it wont be you hon!! I was more referring to those of us who are due at the beginning of July though!! :rofl:

Babydance- are you feeling better? I felt like that on Monday, truly awful, really clammy and just yuck, was in bed at 8pm. Hope it lifts soon.

xxx

EDIT - Yay!!! Page 100! Wel done you lovely ladies!


----------



## Babydance

I still feel bleugh but going to get something to eat and hope thats all it was!

Cant believe in 2 weeks i could very well have my baby!! madness! Is it too early at 35 weeks to start the evacuation process as i'm sure it will take a few weeks for anything to work anyway?

Oh is anyone going to try cod liver oil capsules? 

xx


----------



## bjl1981

When did people start drinking Raspberry leaf tea? I bought some earlier and just wondered.


----------



## kiki

bjl1981 said:


> When did people start drinking Raspberry leaf tea? I bought some earlier and just wondered.


I think them in the know suggest 32 weeks. One cup a day for a week then up to 2 a day for a week, building up to 3 or 4 a day after that.

Is that correct ladies?

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Yeah Kiki sounds right, i was told 1 a day at 32 weeks, 2 a day at 34 weeks and 36 weeks 4 a day after 37 weeks as much as you can take i think i read one woman was drinking 9-10 cups a day at 39 weeks lol xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Yeah Kiki sounds right, i was told 1 a day at 32 weeks, 2 a day at 34 weeks and 36 weeks 4 a day after 37 weeks as much as you can take i think i read one woman was drinking 9-10 cups a day at 39 weeks lol xx


Ta hon. It's actually really pleasant, but I dont think I could drink 9-10 cups a day!!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow you ladies can chatter lol
Hope you have all had a nice day.

What do i eat in a day hmmmm i am very healthy have a home cooked tea each night, bran flakes in the morning and a sandwich at lunch also make sure i get 5 a day, BUT i eat a lot of crap in between, loving ice cream and having some most nights. I havent weighed myself since booking in and i reckon i have put on 2 stone plus haha not arsed about it as i am enjoying eating what i want when i want. Will get back to running and watching what i eat once los here.

Hospital i live 52miles away from it,if they decide i am a glasgow delivery then its even further. Hey ho just hope i dont go into natural labour haha that be a laugh. Just as well i have a fast car.


----------



## kiki

Jeez, I wish I had been eating that healthy Aidedhoney. I was going to, I was full of good intentions but I went off food completely early in 2nd tri for about 6 weeks, it was awful. Although I am not nearly as bad now, there are still so many things I cant face. Salads, which I love normally are one of them, the mere thought makes me want to throw up. 
Cant wait til he is born so I an eat healthily again!!!

Hope you had a good day at work hon. Is it Perth Royal Infirmary you are booked into? That's the nearest one I can think of to you??

xxx


----------



## curiosa

It's funny we're all panicking about giving birth too soon... while probably half of us will go overdue and then get all frustrated about having to wait so long! :rofl::rofl:


I started drinking raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks, drinking one cup almost every day (I forget sometimes!)
Once I get to 34 I will start building up the dosage. I find it to be an acquired taste - at first I had to put loads of sugar to be able to drink it but now I'm fine with no sugar at all... although not sure if I'd be able to drink more than 3/4 cups a day... Perhaps if I turn it into ice-tea I could :happydance:


----------



## kiki

curiosa said:


> It's funny we're all panicking about giving birth too soon... while probably half of us will go overdue and then get all frustrated about having to wait so long! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> I started drinking raspberry leaf tea at 32 weeks, drinking one cup almost every day (I forget sometimes!)
> Once I get to 34 I will start building up the dosage. I find it to be an acquired taste - at first I had to put loads of sugar to be able to drink it but now I'm fine with no sugar at all... although not sure if I'd be able to drink more than 3/4 cups a day... Perhaps if I turn it into ice-tea I could :happydance:

Iced raspberry leaf tea? Mmmmm, bet that might be quite nice!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

I've heard a few ladies make it into ice lollies? Dont know if this would damage the stuff in it that makes it work? 
With food i have been getting 4-5 a day but the crap i eat between is daft! 4 bags of crisps in one go?!!! lol 
I only had 1 cup at 32 weeks and had like a 2hour braxton hick so tommorrow i'll have my 3 cups cos ... DH IS HOME!!! Have i mentioned that before? lol 
Anyone else got super hot feet!!!? xx


----------



## Missy85

Omg a girl goes for a nap and missed the big we are on pg 100!! grr hehe

Hope you feel better soon Babydance! and dont be worrying about cleaning if you are feeling ill!!

I now need to go food shopping!! oh the joys!


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> Omg a girl goes for a nap and missed the big we are on pg 100!! grr hehe
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Babydance! and dont be worrying about cleaning if you are feeling ill!!
> 
> I now need to go food shopping!! oh the joys!

Food shopping?? I havent done that since about week 12. I order online and the lovely Tesco man delivers it!! Much less stressful.

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> Omg a girl goes for a nap and missed the big we are on pg 100!! grr hehe
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Babydance! and dont be worrying about cleaning if you are feeling ill!!
> 
> I now need to go food shopping!! oh the joys!
> 
> Food shopping?? I havent done that since about week 12. I order online and the lovely Tesco man delivers it!! Much less stressful.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I'm the same my Asda man is called George and he's lovely! I made my delivery for a different day this week and it was Brian and i was not amused!! I missed George! xx


----------



## pimplebum

went for my scan today to see if my placenta had moved out the way :happydance::happydance::happydance: it has so i get my natural birth again im so happy i got to see my little man :cloud9: thanks for keeping fx for me hope everyone is well today


----------



## kiki

Aww, that's great news pimplebum :happydance:

Really chuffed for you!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

No Kiki, They have changed Perth to midwife led only so its Ninewells but if c section goes ok i can get transfered bk to Perth so not so bad. Not fussed where i have him as long as we are both ok.


----------



## Babydance

My friend had a c section at ninewells and was moved down to perth 3 hours later and got out 2 days later she was pleased with her treatment! I like the PRI thats where most of my friends have there babies and have all had good experiences xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks Babydance its nice to hear that,
I see my consultant at PRI and ninewells for cardioloigist and everyone has been so nice, they never rush you and even had my consultant phone me for 20mins the day after i had a scan that he wasnt at. The mws are lovely as well nothing is too much trouble for them, which i appreciate more after hearing some of the horror stories on here.


----------



## Taranboo

He He... you can tell you lot are now on your mat leave... only popped on to have a quick check on you all and it has just taken me 45 mins to catch up with all the gossip... but you have all made me laugh out load a few times with your quick wit... so thank you.

It's official... we move on Saturday...Yeh:happydance:
Carpet will be fitted by Friday lunchtime so I rang my family and told them to be ready for Saturday... My mum did a little dance that it is finally happening (so my sister said!) I think she has been worried for me... mum's do that don't they... anyway she will sort it all for me...as we are in a top floor apartment she is organizing the men to have a relay down the stairs with the furniture so that they are not getting too tired going up and down the whole of the stairs... why didn't I think of that... she's great!

Been out today to get a new fridge freezer and cooker and dryer but the cooker we want is not in stock for another two weeks...don't know what to do now....do we go for a different one or wait for the one we want to come in? mmm?

Have got home from the afternoon of Currys, Comet, Dunelm and am in agony. This SPD is not good at all....how do I manage over the next few days? I know I have to rely on other people but I am so not good at that...argh!:rofl:

It'll all come together... eventually...lol

Tara
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

Yay Tara!! That's fab!!! Like I said before though, make sure you are giving orders, nothing else!!! Good luck with it!

Is it really that obvious we are on maternity leave??? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

WOW 102 lol

Tranboo have a lovely move!

Dinner time for me lovely hot dogs but i have a feeling im going to still be hungry after so it may be starters followed by chineese  NAUGHTY!


----------



## curiosa

great news, pimplebum!! :)

good luck with the move, Taranboo!


----------



## kiki

csmummu said:


> WOW 102 lol
> 
> Tranboo have a lovely move!
> 
> Dinner time for me lovely hot dogs but i have a feeling im going to still be hungry after so it may be starters followed by chineese  NAUGHTY!

Oooh you pig you!!! :rofl:

I'm jealous!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Is it sad that we have filled almost 5 or 6 pages today? lol im off for a twister, i got the mini twisters from Asda mmm xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Is it sad that we have filled almost 5 or 6 pages today? lol im off for a twister, i got the mini twisters from Asda mmm xxx

Not sad at all. We are heavily pregnant women with time on our hands that we really cant do anything with!!!! 

That's my excuse and I am sticking to it!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

hehe good! We'll we shouldnt really be doing anything to overexhert ourselves anyway should we? hehe i just put my bin out first time i'd been out today lol!! im getting a pedicure tommorow im excited!! :D i've only ever been for one, it was about 5 weeks ago but she painted my toes pink and i cant reach them to take it off...... my excuse lol x


----------



## Missy85

Hi again!

I have just had hot dogs too!! hehe

Tried online shopping but they end up picking up stuff which has a small gap for use by grrrr! Wasnt too bad nice and quiet cause of match!

YAYAYAYAY Taranboo on your move! How exciting! I say definatley set yourself up somewhere comfy and give orders!

Im going to get a chocolate muffin in a min! The best aisles in a shop at the mo, Bakery and biscuit aisle MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Babydance

Dear god ladies!! Noone has posted today?!! Whats wrong with yous???? deary me! hehe 
How are you all today? What you's up to? 
I'm off for a pedicure at 1pm, then coming home to make a steak pie from scratch any tips on pies? xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Dear god ladies!! Noone has posted today?!! Whats wrong with yous???? deary me! hehe
> How are you all today? What you's up to?
> I'm off for a pedicure at 1pm, then coming home to make a steak pie from scratch any tips on pies? xxx


Hey hon. I was having a snooze, really havent slept well at all this week what with peeing all the time and being soooooo uncomfortable in bed, so I had a sleep on the armchair, so much more comfortable.

As for pies, no idea!! I get Marks and Spencer to do my steak pies for me :rofl:

What time is DH home?? :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

kiki said:


> Babydance said:
> 
> 
> Dear god ladies!! Noone has posted today?!! Whats wrong with yous???? deary me! hehe
> How are you all today? What you's up to?
> I'm off for a pedicure at 1pm, then coming home to make a steak pie from scratch any tips on pies? xxx
> 
> 
> Hey hon. I was having a snooze, really havent slept well at all this week what with peeing all the time and being soooooo uncomfortable in bed, so I had a sleep on the armchair, so much more comfortable.
> 
> As for pies, no idea!! I get Marks and Spencer to do my steak pies for me :rofl:
> 
> What time is DH home?? :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Aww :( i know what you mean about snoozing elsewhere though, i fell asleep in the wierdest position yesterday on the sofa with the laptop under my head and i was so comfy?! lol 
He's due home around 5pm! I've made the bed and done the dishes, the ironing is calling but i've decided to ignore that lol
xxx


----------



## kiki

Only 5 hours away!!! Fabby!! How long is he home for? Is this him till after Sophie is born??

xxx


----------



## Babydance

hmm well not really, he goes away from week 38 to week 39 so in those 7 days (if she isnt already here!) my legs will be very firmly crossed!!!! lol 
Im sure she will come before that though... heres hoping anyway! lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies, 

How exciting BD :happydance: 

I've really got to get on with some uni work today but mergh too boring. Only 3 weeks left though woo :happydance:


----------



## LittlePickle

Hello!

oh GOD! we went for a curry with my folks last night... and baby was having a good old wriggle.
When we got back from the curry house I was REALLY uncomfy. Got worse throughout the night, even in bed!

I think the little monkey had moved and now has his feet firmly under the centre of my ribs. I feel like his legs are wrapped around my neck!!!!

seriously, though, I was up at 5am in agony and almost in tears! 

Feeling a bit better now though....


BD - exciting sweetie!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Missy85

Oooo babydance not long now!! YAY!! Did you have a nice pedicure?

LittlePickle i know what you mean about curry but i have a thing for it yummy

I just want to eat eat eat AHHHHHHH


----------



## csmummu

Hi ladies!!! 

Its half term here so i took DD to the sealife centre again because its half termthey had stuff going on like facepaints, badge making and the staff were diving with the sharks!! totally AWESOME! Caitlin loooved it! plus a few hours walking cant do any harm :D

Babydance ive been thinking about you today i was sooooooooo excited for you I hope you and DH have a lovely few weeks together :D

OMg the constant weeing is a night mare! been getting up 3 times a night again i mean WTF... i thought that was only in the first tri... 

oh and the hotdogs were enough for me but tonight is chineese night because hubby is hungry and wants a curry (i dont eat it so i have sweet and sour chicken with RICE! omg i and loving rice right now! ) 

Loves to you all.. xx Oh if anyone wants to see the pics add me on facebook Maxi Taxi manchester network :D


----------



## Twiglet

I'm on a bit of a mission at the moment adding July mummies to my facebook :lol: I'll send out my details in a PM to any July mummy that has facebook :D 

Mm, I'm having a bacon and egg sandwich for dinner in a moment! Am risking heartburn with it but fingers crossed, its stayed away for 3 days...stay away tonight! :D


----------



## Missy85

ooo i have face book and wouldnt mind some july mummies!! let me know!


----------



## trish1200

Good evening ladies, I can't believe how tired I'm today, can't wait to start maternity leave....5 weeks to go:happydance:


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> ooo i have face book and wouldnt mind some july mummies!! let me know!

PM me hon I will add you on facebook!!! That goes for anyone else too, pm me your facebook details!! Or I will pm you mine, whatever!!!

Obviously Twiglet, I have you already!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh sorry ladies, what a f******* day, following on from my thread about not normally moaning, my poor wee cat was found on the train tracks this morning by some kind soul who took him to the vets.
He has lost a leg and his tail and numerous internal injuries sadly the decision was taken ton have him put to sleep. Been a crap day. 
OH was a total honey dropped everything at work and came rushing to my work and stayed with me for an hour and a bit. Hardest thing was telling my 10yo she broke her heart.

Hope all you July ladies are doing good xxx


----------



## Missy85

kiki said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> ooo i have face book and wouldnt mind some july mummies!! let me know!
> 
> PM me hon I will add you on facebook!!! That goes for anyone else too, pm me your facebook details!! Or I will pm you mine, whatever!!!
> 
> Obviously Twiglet, I have you already!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i thought we friends already hmmmmm ill pm you my name lol


----------



## Twiglet

kiki said:


> Obviously Twiglet, I have you already!!! :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Because I am so great yes? :D 

Aww honey, I am so sorry about your cat! :( I cant even begin to think how you feel, my two are my little babies and I'm protective over them! Will be thinking of you and sending you lots of :hugs: !!


----------



## Missy85

OHHHH NOOO AidedHoney! How sad... Big hugs hun xx


----------



## pimplebum

sorry aideedhoney glad you had lots of suport off OH lots of love to your 10year old and and least you know your cats not suffering big hugs to you hope you are well yourself and trying to stay relaxed


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks ladies, your all so lovely xxx


----------



## kiki

I am so sorry Aidedhoney, that's just horrible to have to go through, and your poor DD too. 

:hug: to you both


xxx


----------



## csmummu

oh aided honey im soooooo sorry about your cat :( xxx


----------



## curiosa

Aidedhoney, really sorry about your poor cat! :hugs:


I'm 34 weeks today! only 6 weeks to go (officially!!) :happydance:Whatever happens I think I'm ready!!

Today is my last day at work :yipee: and tonight we're going to a posh restaurant - gotta take advantage of pay day before the little one arrives. :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Aidedhoney I'm so sorry about yr cat :cry: It's awful losing a pet, they're part of the family :hugs:


----------



## Missy85

MORNING!!! :happydance:

How are you today AidedHoney? :hugs:

YAY Curiosa on last day at work and what kind of restaurant is it?

How is everyone? im fine feeling huge today he's up high again making stomach feel alot higher!

xx


----------



## kiki

Morning!!!!

Curiosa - Yay! Last day at work - PARTY!!!! :happydance:

Missy - Dont you just wish they would stay in one place? You never know where the bump is gonna be from one day to the next, wee buggers that they are!!! :rofl:

Aidedhoney - hope things are getting a bit better and that you have a good day today.

It's a GORGEOUS day here today, but, it's really not the best weather for us heavily pregnant girlies!! I am SOOOOO warm!!
Last night I kept having mild contractions. I really dont think they were BH as they were in my back at times. However, they were really irregular and were completely bearable. I wonder if my body is just gearing up now? Havent had any today,thankfully! Certainly dont want him to come before my mum gets back her hols on Thursday!

Anyhoo, hope you are all well!!

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Its lovely and warm here too, i really want to go to the park with a blanket and food... but id feel silly on my own hehe

At night i dont even have any covers on me anymore, have the window slightly open and hubby is tucked up in duvet beside me :rofl: 

then if he goes to hug me he like a HOT potato!! unless its just me!


----------



## csmummu

Hi ladies,

We are going to the park today yay! but we only live 3 minuites away but we just dont go as oftern as we should (this is the park im hoping to walk through to hospital when in labour PMSL!)


----------



## Missy85

:rofl::rofl: you should of seen me walking through the park last week with all the hilly bits... huffing and puffing hehe


----------



## csmummu

oh is anyone still waiting on HIPG? 8 weeks for me now. im going to wait until the post man comes then ring them again this is making me GRRRRR


----------



## Missy85

mine only took about 3-4 weeks so defo ring thats rediculous!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Ladies hope your all good today, Lovely sunny day here as well, DD is off school she got up today in floods of tears so thought F it she can stay with me, he was bought when she was 2 and they were such good pals.
Your kind words have meant a lot so thanks xxx

My HIP grant only took 3 and a bit wks so i would be on the phone chasing it up if i were you.

Must admit i am enjoying the sunny weather but wish i didnt feel like a big fat sweaty pig haha but a good excuse to have some yummy lollies and ice cream to cool down.

Going to get my hospital bag ready tomorrow as thats me nearly 33wks, any essential items you ladies are taking??

Hope you all have a nice day and enjoy the sunny weather off to work in a bit hey ho soon be 4th of JUly haha


----------



## Aidedhoney

Oooooo Kiki was just reading about your contractions, fingers and legs crossed that all stays well till Thursday, xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:happydance: to the last day at work Curiousa! :D

My HIPG took 4 weeks, letter came today and it was already in my bank 3 days ago :)

Fingers crossed he stays put till at least Thursday Kiki! 

I dont sleep with the covers anymore either! Way too hot and I actually like it when its raining...(only the nice rain where the sun is there too though ;) )

Hmm my bump has really dropped, dont think she could make her way back up if she tried...I have to sit with my legs parted on the settee as otherwise I squish her 

This morning Liam came up to say bye before he left for work and he was speaking to my belly afterwards, lent down to kiss it and she did this massive wiggle. Never seen him that excited :lol:


----------



## curiosa

I only just sent my HIP form, for the SECOND time! So hope it comes back soon cause baby will be out soon. :rofl:

if you can, do enjoy the lovely weather we're having today in the UK! I'm going out to lunch with my colleagues and we're going to be sitting in the sun :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Thanks girls!! I am sure it was just a warm up cos I have had nothing since, you just panic a wee bit at the time, you know??? 

Anyway, Aidedhoney, you are quite right to keep DD off school, poor wee lamb will be distraught for a wee while, bless her. As for the hospital bag, I have just the usual toiletries, jammies, maternity pads/pants, and another bag for Caidan with clothes, sleepsuits, vests, hats, sudocrem and wipes and stuff. 

Twiglet - that's so sweet, I think she is gonna be a real daddy's girl!!

Csmummu - lovely day for a walk in the park - enjoy, but dont overdo it!!! My HIPG only took 4 weeks so I would give them a ring hon.

Really feel like I should do something this afternoon. Wonder if I can get my DD to spend some quality time with her mum, maybe a bit of shopping?? 

xxx


----------



## Missy85

im bored!! want to go out somewhere but not on my own...


----------



## csmummu

hehe just heading out the door and thought i better ring them now )HIPG) as its friday so i rang them and he said they do have my form but because its been over 6 weeks now hes escalating it to head office and if i dont hear back in 2 weeks ring again i know its free money but i want my money damn it! im more chilled out about it now though because he was so nice. :) I used to work in a call centre so im always the nicest person you will get to complain about something its never the person on the phones fault they just take all the flack!

oh on another note my lillies opened up today GLORIOUS! :D


----------



## ladyjayne

waaaahhhhhoooooooo!!! FINISHED WORK TODAY :happydance::happydance:
They sent me off with flowers and a bag of baby bits and lots of lovely messages. I think im going to miss them! 
O well I'll be back after mat leave, and it's just a nice rest and bonding time with baby Finn. :baby: Starting to think of things I can fill my time with so any suggestions????


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah she will be a daddy's girl, its his voice she kicks for out of everyone and his hands she kicks and plays with when he has them on me...and him she torments :D 

Yay to maternity leave :happydance: as for suggestions for things to do...you can do my uni folders for me if you want ;) gotta have them done by a week monday haha.


----------



## curiosa

oh dear, quite shocked about Monkeh's little girl turning out to be a boy when he was born this morning!!! :wacko: So it does happen! :shock:
I better not think about it or I'll start having doubts again!!

ladyjane, I have loads of Arts&Crafts projects to get my teeth into for maternity leave including making some clothes for the little one, personalising onesies, making boxes for her stuff, etc etc etc!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Just read the thread about poor LittlePickle and Chops.

I really hope things go ok and that Chops can stay in there a little longer.

Thinking of LP, Mr Pickle and Chops at this worrying time for them.

xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, don't know if you've seen but i've put a thread in the third tri section as littlepickle is in hospital and it seems chops is gonna arrive this weekend as he isn't growing well
please cross your fingers for them both...she's stuck in hospital for observation and steroids for his lungs now poor thing


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh kiki we posted at the same time!


----------



## Twiglet

Oww no :( will be thinking of her and praying for their little one! That'll make 3 July mummies then wont it?


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> ooh kiki we posted at the same time!

We did!! If you are in touch with LP please tell her we are all thinking of her and Chops and hope that he can stay put for a wee while yet and that we send our love. I am sure the other July mummies wont mind me speaking for them in this case!

Thanks hon

xxx


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Oww no :( will be thinking of her and praying for their little one! That'll make 3 July mummies then wont it?



Jodie was one, who else? I cant think who the other one is?

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Wow what did i miss girlies!! 

Kiki - Hope youre feeling ok now, thats what i was getting the other night but they were every 50 mins..ARGH!! DH is now home so she is welcome anytime hehe we went for a big long walk in St Andrews today.. I did fall on my bum and just sat on the ground with a petted lip. Poor DH lol but since ive had 4 or 5 of the pains again that i refuse to call contractions as thats just too scary lol they start in my lower bump and spread down my thighs and then ease off. Not long though now hun!! :D After 35 weeks i'm ready to meet her!!! 

Poor Pickle, i hope she is ok and chops stays strong!! 

Hope all you lovely ladies have been outside today enjoying the sunshine!! I've spent the whole day with DH and it's been great we took a picnic with us to St Andrew and Soph kept wriggling when he cuddled me etc aw i just love him and her so much!!! (Apologies if i have made some of you throw up .. but i dont care!! hehe) 

We are thinking of going out for dinner but i've just realised it's 6.25pm lol we might not get a seat anywhere!! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh it was Lisa2323, was due on the 15th July. 

Here's the two updates:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/123035-1st-july-mummy-lisa2323.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/123025-1st-july-mummy-lisa2323-update.html


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Ahh it was Lisa2323, was due on the 15th July.
> 
> Here's the two updates:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/123035-1st-july-mummy-lisa2323.html
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/123025-1st-july-mummy-lisa2323-update.html


I remember now!!! I remember thinking at the time that it was really weird that both babies were due on the 15th July and had both come so early!
Ta hon.

xxx


----------



## csmummu

I hope LP and chops will be ok :( kinda makes it all come true. Not the best way to have your baby but as long as they are both healthy


----------



## Babydance

Was Lottie86 not a July mummy too? xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Poor Little Pickle must be very scary. But least they are on top of it and her and chops will be getting the best care xxxxxx
Its very scary reading about all these early babies makes you thankful for what you have.......in my case heartburn and backache 

Hope all July Mums are doing good


----------



## csmummu

Yup im having terrible heart burn tonight. theres another update if youve missed it.


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies, I hope everyone is well today.

I had a terrible night last night, I just couldnt stop thinking about Chops and LittlePickle. I feel like I know them so well and it's horrid to think that someone I care about is going through this, IYKWIM??? She is one of us, a July mummy.

I know they are in the best place and that every hour Chops can stay in there is making him stronger, so I hope at the very least he can stay in there until Sunday.

Thanks you to wishingonastar for the updates.

xxx


----------



## Peanut78

I can't stop thinking about LP and Chops as well.... I am sure they will be fine, but can't help thinking how this must be for LP and her hubby. Sending them every ounce of good energy I have this weekend!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Ladies

Any news on Little Pickle?

I didnt have too good a night either, OH left the window open and the light on in the bedroom so when i went to bed loads of midgies.......ewwww normally not a bother if curtains are shut but you know what like men are..............he then decided to get rid of them by spraying wasp killer hmmmmm he didnt think that one through......One word Fumes!!!!!!!! Bless i still love him


----------



## curiosa

oh gosh, thanks for the updates on LittlePickle, wishing!


----------



## Missy85

Awww just read the update on Little Pickle, so hard to to take in she is a July mummy aswell! She and family are in my thoughts...


----------



## csmummu

im so nervous waiting for news on Pickle. I hope no news is good news Come on Chops :)


----------



## pimplebum

congrats to littlepickle and chops theres a new update thanks wishingonastar


----------



## csmummu

YAY!!!!! Im so relieved pickle and chops are doing well im so relieved!


----------



## kiki

:happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Chops is here and safe and sound!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So chuffed. Betcha there is no stopping him now!!!! He will be big:happydance: and strong before we know it.

Congrats LittlePickle and Mr Pickle!!!


:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, littlepickle sent me a piccie of her little boy who although obviously wired up poor thing, does look really healthy which is fantastic :happydance: i won't post it though as i think it's lovely for her to be able to do so, as well as announcing his name (which i don't know yet either!!)

i'm so relieved for them both :)


----------



## csmummu

Aww im glad he looks healthy even wired up its a good start :)


----------



## kiki

Cant wait to see pics and find out his name. That's great news that he looks healthy though, little fighter!!


Hope everyone is well and hapy today. It's lovely here again, but frankly I hate it. Warm weather and late pregnancy dont go well together, specially when clothes are an issue, it's not like I want to go out and buy new stuff at this late stage!!

I have my growth scan tomorrow and the consultant appointment so hopefully I can get a date for the c section. I will also get my BP checked again which may have a bearing on the date as well.

xxx


----------



## A_Natasha

aww hope all is well...its scary that July mummies are popping arghh !! x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awwww bless, glad to hear he looks great xx

Hope all the July mummies are keeping cool in the heat.
Good luck tomorrow Kiki.

Totally in the same boat with the clothes front hardly worth buying anything else now for suck a short period of time 

Must admit the heats got on my nerves today, so wanted to sit and relax in the garden but 5 mins at a time was my limit, went for a wee walk and must admit i struggled in the heat, going to have a nice soak in the bath later as feel like a sweaty pig.

Going to pick my pram tomorrow with the MIL think i have decided on the Quinny speedi but that might change once i get there lol


----------



## Missy85

Hi everyone!

Congrats to Little Pickle! So glad to hear hes ok and hes a fighter!!!

The heat isnt bothering me too much as long as a i have a cool drink by my side, I luckily have a mat dress knee length which i can see myself living in lol


----------



## pimplebum

awe fabulous news that littlepickles boy looks well


----------



## Kimberly28

Yay! So glad that they are both ok! Poor little guy all wired up. :( At least he sounds to be a strong little fighter! :) I kept them both in my prayers yesterday. I cant wait to see a pic!

Does anyone know how Jodie_X and little Honey are doing? I haven't heard any updates in quite a while! Is anyone her text buddy or IM buddy? Just kinda worried about them and I'd really love to hear that they both are alright and she's just been busy being a new mommy. 

Thanks and :hug: for all!


----------



## Twiglet

Glad Chops is doing well :D :happydance:

Hmm, in 50 minutes (in the UK) we can say we're due next month....crazy times!

Have had a lovely weekend :D hope your all fine. Will catch up properly tomorrow with everyone :)


----------



## kiki

Kimberly28 said:


> Yay! So glad that they are both ok! Poor little guy all wired up. :( At least he sounds to be a strong little fighter! :) I kept them both in my prayers yesterday. I cant wait to see a pic!
> 
> Does anyone know how Jodie_X and little Honey are doing? I haven't heard any updates in quite a while! Is anyone her text buddy or IM buddy? Just kinda worried about them and I'd really love to hear that they both are alright and she's just been busy being a new mommy.
> 
> Thanks and :hug: for all!

We havent had any update hon and I am not aware who her text buddy is, if she has one. Since we havent heard anything to the contrary and since the last time Honey seemed to be doing VERY well, I can only assume that no news is good news and that she is going from strength to strength and that Jodie is as you say, busy being a mum!!

Take care 

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah i agree on the maternity dress front...they rock and make life much more enjoyable! ebay is a good place if anyone's after some...

they're about the only thing in my wardrobe that still has room for belly to grow some more without exposing flesh! :rofl:

heard from littlepickle today - chops is still doing really well. is understandably having a bit of help with breathing cos his teeny little lungs weren't quite ready for the big wide world but i said to her i'm sure he'll be on room air before she knows it :) i'm so happy and relieved for her :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Its good to hear hes doing well xxxx


----------



## kiki

Hi ladies! Hope evryone is well today. Glad to hear young Chops is still going from strength to strength.

Had my scan and consultant appt today. Caidan weighs 5 1/2lbs and is doing great. My BP was pretty much normal at 130/78 so consultant was really pleased. C Section is booked for Friday 26th June, but still need to have my bp checked weekly in case it goes high again and he needs to come out earlier!! 
So, 25 days at the most till I get to hold my son. I am sooooooo excited and also relieved that everything is fine with Caidan :happydance:

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

wow kiki! good news on top of good news :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Thanks hon!!

How are things with you? 

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm ok thanks...trying to get loads of loose ends tied up at work and home and running out of time! still got two weeks at work before maternity leave so feel like i'm in limbo...almost but not quite finished there and almost home but not quite! if that makes sense :dohh:


----------



## kiki

Lol!! I know what you mean, dont worry. Bet you cant wait to finish up on maternity leave though! I would really have struggled if I were still at work now, I am not sure I would have managed, so good for you for still working!!!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

it's only cos i need to work as long as poss to get a better salary til baby's here and i'm at the end of a work based degree and NVQ so i couldn't have got it all finished in time if i left sooner!
can't wait to submit my last few pieces of work and kiss goodbye to it all :happydance:


----------



## kiki

I'll bet! I have been gone from work since 27 weeks, it's been bloody fantastic!!!! 
Make sure you make the most of your last day, lunch out and all that jazz!!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Fab news Kiki you must be SO excited now!! Pleased he's doing well! and yes we are all very jealous that you know that date you get to meet Caidan!! 
Well i dont have much news really, I got a sunburnt ankle on Saturaday .. yup.. just the one! Its fat and swollen and so red it's gone a little purple... the only place i didnt put cream!! argh! So cant do much on it! 
Soph dropped a fair bit more now even DH noticed!! I was lying down in bed and he touched my tummy and said "wow i can feel your ribs there" (under my boobs and under my diaphram kinda thing) 
Been getting contractions alot, they are nothing like braxton hicks! someone said "oh theyre just like uncomfortable braxton hicks" PAH!! They hurt! lol I had 3 in 10 mins and they lasted 1 min each but i was at my Mum's so had to keep quiet cos i didnt want her to know.. 
Oh also i wanted to ask have any of you's noticed your discharge has changed colour? Mine has gone from a light yellow colour to light pinky/orangey colour (i'd say TMI but i've given up on saying that now as TMI means nothing on here lol) 
Hope youre all doing well and enjoying this weather! and keeping hydrated!!! xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Kiki that is fantastic, you must be overjoyed to finally have a date. I would be counting down the sleeps.

I am hoping i get my date when i have my consultant on the 12th.

Hope everyone is doing good, finally bought the pram today bought the quinny speedi in raven, not going to pick it up till los here or nearer the time, Got most of my bits n bobs now just have to pick a name.


----------



## Missy85

:happydance: Im back on!! couldnt get on site yesterday!!

Cant believe only 24? days left now Kiki!! soo exciting!

Ive got a hospital appt at 10 then going to SIL's for a gossip after. Cant wait to see if he is still measuring ahead! Thing is i had Hospital Appt today and was supposed to go to MW this afternoon, ive cancelled it and made it for next week. Do you think this is ok? as i thought no point going to hospital for BP,Urine Baby check etc to then go to MW for the same...

xx


----------



## curiosa

wow Kiki you have a date for the C-section! how exciting!! :)

babydance, no idea about the discharge - sorry!

I actually discovered I have a vaginal infection (bacterial vaginosis) and I only discovered cause I attempted to do perineal massage! :dohh: I simply touched and it really hurt, so I had a look with my little mirror and it was red raw (practically purple!) in there - so went to GP yesterday and now I have antibiotics to take. Gosh, good thing I noticed now cause as GP also said, you wouldn't want to go through labour with such a painful infection down there!! Hope it clears away and doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## kiki

Morning everyone!!

Missy, yeah, I would do the same, it's pointless doing both on the same day. Good luck with the hospital!!!

Babydance, watch that sun. Burning your ankles is NOT good, daftie!!

Aidedhoney - yay for getting the pram. It's such a weight off when you finally order it isnt it? It's a lovely one you have gone for hon!! I am arranging for ours to be delivered next week, and will bring the crib along from my mums. The cot and changing station are being delivered on 15th June. Need to go out and get some Aptamil and a couple of bottles as well. Pretty much ready for him after that.

Still hoping to go into labour before 26th June!! I am sooooooo fed up now. This weather isnt helping at all. 

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

The weather sucks....................everyone is out in little strappy vest tops and lovely summery skirts looking all slim and tanned, then theres me a red faced, sweaty lump!!!! No more summer babies for me, next one will be a winter bubba.

Missy i would have done the same as well seems pointless.

Kiki its getting ever closer and ever nearer, must admit it would be good to pop just a wee bit early but not too much lol
You all must be so excited to known that hes coming this month!!!

I havent got any milk in yet was going to give the breast feeding thing a bash but my DD just didnt like it at all so not very hopeful, also decided if i try it and dont like it then i stop no point getting stressed over something ,should really find out what kind the hospital use and get some in.


----------



## csmummu

hello ladies!! 

My god wasnt yesterday hot!didnt want to come and sit on the laptop...plus i couldnt get on so it allworked out well :) 

I have MW today havent seen her in 6 weeks? so im actually looking forward to this visit... and i have to take DD with me who hasnt been to any before. Then were off to the other end of town to get her ears tested... I know shes going to pass with flying colours but shes a tad behind on her speech and they wanna make sure shes not miss hearing people.

KIKI!!!!! 24 days to go...i must say i am JEALOUS! :) but oh so excited for you!! I hope you have a text buddy!

I have bottles in but i am hoping to bf but we live next to a 24 hour garage so no problem if i cant :)


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats on finally getting a date Kiki =D I wanted to get on here yesterday to check but couldn't :happydance: 

Am enjoying the lovely weather but am finding it a tad difficult with this bump but oh well wouldn't change anything for the world :)


----------



## kiki

Thank you ladies!! I must admit, the more I think about it the more excited I get now. But, as usual, it's not good enough, I want him here maybe a week or so before!! Never happy eh????

csmummu - good luck with the mw and your daughters test. I bet she does just fine!! Let us know how it goes!! And yes, the lovely Babydance is my text buddy, although we are convinced we are gonna give birth at the same time and neither of us will be able to be on BnB to tell anyone!! Lol!!!

Twiglet - I would normally love this weather, but as Aidedhoney says, when all the other women are out in their strappy tops and skirts, all slim and tanned, and then there is us pregnant ones, waddling along with sweat coming out of every orifice, ankles like the Michelin Man on steroids and shoes that we can barely get on our feet cos they are so swollen, well I dunno about you but the fun kinda gets sucked out of it for me!!! :rofl:
I just hope that once we have all had our LO's that the weather is lovely and we can get out and about and walk all that pregnancy weight off in our strappy tops and summer shoes!!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I've stole my sisters size 14 clothes hehe! Am really lucky there as she's gone down to a size 8 and I've gone up...so I did a swapover with her last night where she got to pick 4 of my usual summer outfits and I got 4 of hers.

Yeah can defo understand the unfunness of it. I tend to stick in my / my mothers garden as its lovely there as we're all built in so its hot but not too hot. Did go to the park yesterday which was a little unbearable. Went home after an hour cause I could feel dizziness onsetting. 

And apparently according to the weather this weather is meant to stay till September (with the odd few rainy days but then we wouldn't be Britian without it ;) )


----------



## kiki

They have predicted a warm summer for us, so hopefully.....

I would normally have been along at my mums too, she has a sun trap of a garden too. But, she is on holiday in Canada till Thursday so no point in venturing along there!

The weather is supposed to get cooler from tomorrow. At the risk of sounding very selfish, I hope it stays that way till I give birth!! :witch:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: dont blame you ;) Bearable heat is better than intense heat...especially as I'm sorting house stuff from thursday so I'm happy for it to be cooler until the 26th June :D


----------



## Peanut78

Hi guys, 

Kiki - you have a date - how exciting!!!!! :happydance: Now I will start counting down till your due date as well - good to have somtehing concrete on the horizon to look fwd to :cloud9:

I went on a tour of the maternity/ labour ward at my hospital yesterday. Everything looked so clean and great, but my goodness it did instill some fear in me.... I haven't really been worried much about birth up until now, I feel a bit overwhelmed at having no real sense of what to expect - guess it all just became a bit more real.... 
There was a beautiful little baby in the nursery there as well. I nearly cried when I saw how gorgeous she was... Imagine what a blubbering mess I will be when I hold own! :dohh:

I also spent the weekend with a friend who was telling me how she would never consider a vaginal birth as her brother has permamant brain damage as a result of lack of oxygen during birth. This left me a bit shaken and double guessing my decision to have a vaginal birth (I had never considered an elective c-section before).... Any thoughts....? 

Wishingonastar - Am sooooooo happy to hear LP and Chops are doing well :happydance:. Please send her our love :hugs:

xx


----------



## csmummu

Aww peanut im sorry your a bit more aprenhensive about it all now... i admit this being my second baby i know what to expect a lot more now but i still feel like i know nothing!... and as for your friend for every bad birth story theres 10 good ones.. yes these things do happen but not every day I had a Vbirth and shes fine.. :) oh my mum had 4 kids the V way and they are all fine again so theres 5 to 1 for you already :) xx


----------



## kiki

Twiglet - when do you move into your new house?? So exciting!!!! :happydance:

Peanut - thank you hon!! For what it's worth sweetie, this is my 2nd child and I am still very very nervous about the birth. It's only natural to be, so dont give yourself a hard time about feeling that way, especially with your first! It's always good to have had a tour of the hospital, at least you see where you will be and get a feel for the atmosphere. As for vaginal birth, well, there are as many risks in a c section as there are in vaginal birth. Doesnt matter how you have your baby there are always going to be minimal risks attached. But, statistics prove that is all they are, minimal risks. You just have to go with what you are most comfortable with and what's best for your baby. Hope this helps a wee bit hon :hug:

xxx


----------



## dreamer

Oh, I thought I had posted in here before, but I haven't :(

Can I be added please? 

I'm due my Little Girl on 29 july 2009

Good luck everyone :happydance:


----------



## kiki

dreamer said:


> Oh, I thought I had posted in here before, but I haven't :(
> 
> Can I be added please?
> 
> I'm due my Little Girl on 29 july 2009
> 
> Good luck everyone :happydance:

That's you added hon! Welcome. Hope you are doing well.

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I find out if we were approved or not on thursday and we get our keys that day too so long as we pass :happydance: 

We'll begin moving stuff this weekend and hope to be all moved in by next friday :) can not wait! Am a bit afraid of it though cause I know once I've moved in I'll have to stop ignoring that I'm due pretty soon :rofl: I always like my distractions from it you see ;)


----------



## kiki

Lol!! It's good to have distractions though. I need something to distract me from wishing him out too soon!! Purely selfishly cos I just want my damn body back to normal (ish)! :rofl:

FX for Thursday, although I cant see their being any problems there. Make sure you let us know ASAP!!! Oh, it will be sooooooooo brilliant for you and Liam and then Caitlyn when she arrives, lovely stuff!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I cant wait as finally there'll be a room thats a nursery and it'll be mine and Liam's own house that we're not sharing with an idiot. :D :happydance: I shall indeed pop on here as soon as I get back from town on thursday hehe :)

I cant remember what a normal body feels like anymore...quite an exciting prospect to go back to though hehe :D


----------



## elley_baby248

Thought i had been in here before oooops 

Can you add me 27th of July and i'm having a little boy (or should that be whale with the size of him)


----------



## kiki

elley_baby248 said:


> Thought i had been in here before oooops
> 
> Can you add me 27th of July and i'm having a little boy (or should that be whale with the size of him)


Added hon. Welcome!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Welcome to the new ladies xx

Hope everyone is fine, I have been getting loads of movement today so much so in fact my bump feels all bruised, any of you lovely ladies had this feeling?

Its finally cooler yah yah yah got cooler here about 4pm, still nice out but just not as unbearable as before.

Good luck Twiglet with the house move.


----------



## Babydance

Hey ladies,

How you all keeping? This weather is lovely atm! nice and cool! ahhh 

What you all been up to? Hope youre all ok!! xxx


----------



## csmummu

Hello again ladies...

Well midwife was normal and Baby is breach now. . . *greeeaaat* hes mostly been head down and decides to turn now! typical!! I must admit im sure it was last night he turned because yesterday i was being kicked in the ribs and this morning straight away i got a kick in the hoho and there was me thinking there was no room left to do anything in there!!

DD's hearing test was great she passed with flying colours the woman said she could proberbly hear a pin drop! which is about right... you should see her come running when theres a sweetie wrapper undone! LOL! She does have a tiny tiny slight problem in her right ear which could be what is causing problems with her speech and her snoring PMSL! shes also a mouth breather so really we got something out of it rather than nothing! 

Sorry im rambling! I hope all goes well on thursday twiglet!!!!


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies how is everyone today,
Its too hot i cant cope xxx


----------



## kiki

Morning all!

Well, it's cooled down a little here today, thankfully. Hope it stays that way for a few weeks!!!

csmummu - so, what have they said about baby being breech? Do you have to get scanned soon to see if they have turned? I am sure they could still turn again, here's hoping they do. Glad all went well at DD's hearing test.



I am now on my last ticker box!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

YAY for the last box i think ill be happy to stay in the second to last box for ever! :D

MW didnt say anything about him being breech just its not a problem I guess its only a problem when i go back in 2 weeks (36+4) I told my mum...well i actually facebooked it and she called me later that night lol. and she straight away said oh your need a cs then.. i was like *SIIIIGH* no... 

its still cooler here again but tomrrow we shoudl have clouds YAY!!!! could you imagine labour in this heat?! hospitals arnt known for their air con just heating!


----------



## pimplebum

hope everyone is well today and im pleased its cooled down here too wooohooo for last box kiki i dont think im to far behind you


----------



## kiki

csmummu- I am pretty sure they can still turn up to 36 weeks, so they are maybe just being an awkward little one at the moment!!!! Hopefully they will do a flip and be head down next time!

pimplebum - it's soooooooo much easier coping when it's cooler isnt it. We are forecast some rain on friday and I cant wait!!!!!! 


xxx


----------



## jenwigan

cannot believe were all due next month... yey thank god its cooler today i was really uncofy yesterday in the heat. hows everybody doing? xx


----------



## cs22

kiki said:


> I am now on my last ticker box!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Me too yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, heat doesnt seem to be bothering me too much but I guess I am in an air conditioned office all day so that might help!! 

I am feeling quite good at the mo too - seem to have an extra helping of energy!! shame the BH's keep stopping me in my tracks!! 

Gonna take my poochy on a nice long walk tonight up the beach - She goes out everyday but think I should take her for a swim as she hasnt been for a couple of weeks!! That should soon kill that energy!!


----------



## csmummu

im so looking forward to the rain at the weekend...


----------



## JJF

I'm miserable today, kids are outside playing and its so so so hot, ugh. 
Csmummu-you mentioned DD's snoring, have you had that looked at? My daughter snored horribly and turns out she had to have her adnoids and tonsils out but not until we realized it when she was stopping breathing at night, it was awful, just curious-


----------



## csmummu

JFF - they asked me if she snored and was usually a mouth breather which she is so they said there might be an issue with her annoids... She also has a small blockage in her right ear both of which they expect her to grow out of so for now they are not worried but its defently something to mention at her speach thereapy appointment tomorrow.

I have been SOOOOOOOOOOO uncomfortable today its unbelieveable! im guessing its because hes breech is it ment to hurt? Also i was having pains and my hubby nearly shat himself! lol its made me realise i dont think i would recconise labour if it bit me on the arse and said "you should have sorted your hospital bag out sooner" - yes ive still not done it all... i think i need nighty wash bag and t-shirts thats it... 

who mentioned sexy cat poses? ive been doing one today and realised im gonna need a birthing ball!! :D


----------



## Babydance

csmumma - lol i mentioned i was on the floor looking like a horny cat the other day, bubs is lying to the side rather than the middle and mw asked me to do it to turn her a little

Hows everyone today? It's been a bit cooler today thank goodness! I'm starting to feel pretty uncomfy and restless, cant sit for a long time as her bum forces my ribs up. 

DH was playing games with her last night, the first time properly. I was lying down on my side and he rubed a bit of my tummy with one finger and she pushed back she did it for a good 10-15mins hehe it felt great! Daddys Girl :D hehe


----------



## csmummu

Awwwww thats soooo sweet.. my OH was playing music to him today (i read if you play nice sounds to the pubic area it can turn a breech baby.. that and sexy cat poses :rofl: )


----------



## JJF

I thought sexy cat poses and nice music got us where we are today, hahaha, JK!


----------



## Malingo

congrats LP hope you and babs are well xxx


----------



## godivalocks

JJF said:


> I thought sexy cat poses and nice music got us where we are today, hahaha, JK!

:rofl:


----------



## csmummu

godivalocks said:


> JJF said:
> 
> 
> I thought sexy cat poses and nice music got us where we are today, hahaha, JK!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

PMSL!!! :blush: but its soooo true :dohh: 

I woke up this morning thinking *ugh im still pregnant* i know LP and the others would love to be where we are now but if i could pluck him out and take him home today i would! 

OH guess what!? I got my HIPG TODAY! :happydance: about bloody time! lol


----------



## nikkip75

ive been having growth scans because my first daughter was born 5 weeks early due to pre-eclampsia and weighed only 4lb 14oz so even after my 2nd daughter weighed 8lb 1oz they wanted to keep and eye on this babies size just to make sure shes growing ok.

so just been for a scan this morning and shes already 6lb plus! if i go to 40 weeks her estimated birth weight is 9lb plus!

her head circumfrence is top of the chart and her abdominal circumfrence is off the charts!!!! the women doing to scan were laughing and just kept sayin oh well you will still be stretched from you last daughter and once the heads out her body will just fall out!

then the consultant said we were keeping an eye on this baby incase she was small but she seems to be the opposite and said maybe i should start trying all the methods to bring on labour at about 38 weeks!

im so scared now, i dont want to push a big baby out of me!!!!:hissy:

and i was worried i didnt have enough newborn clothes, looks like i wont need any now:rofl:


----------



## pimplebum

hope all july mums are doing well ohhhh nikkip75 sounds like you need to go shoping for next size clothes try not to worry yourself


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hows everyone doing???

I had the most awful backache yesterday, seems fine so far today, and i only got up for 2 wees last night yah yah yah, think babies back to breech, phoned mw yesterday as was worried about the back ache and had a pain under my ribs that was taking my breath away, her thoughts were breech haha hey ho getting a c section anyways so not fussed about what position we are in.

Anyone got any plans for the wkend? I am off to see my folks tomorrow, havent seen them in over a month due to my nephew having chickenpox (mw advised 3 wk incubation period) cant wait, OH has to work so driving myself up which should be fine as still have 6 wks to go.

Hope your all good xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

nikkip75 said:


> ive been having growth scans because my first daughter was born 5 weeks early due to pre-eclampsia and weighed only 4lb 14oz so even after my 2nd daughter weighed 8lb 1oz they wanted to keep and eye on this babies size just to make sure shes growing ok.
> 
> so just been for a scan this morning and shes already 6lb plus! if i go to 40 weeks her estimated birth weight is 9lb plus!
> 
> her head circumfrence is top of the chart and her abdominal circumfrence is off the charts!!!! the women doing to scan were laughing and just kept sayin oh well you will still be stretched from you last daughter and once the heads out her body will just fall out!
> 
> then the consultant said we were keeping an eye on this baby incase she was small but she seems to be the opposite and said maybe i should start trying all the methods to bring on labour at about 38 weeks!
> 
> im so scared now, i dont want to push a big baby out of me!!!!:hissy:
> 
> and i was worried i didnt have enough newborn clothes, looks like i wont need any now:rofl:

I was told at my 30wk scan not to take the tags off the newborn clothes haha, least your getting kept a close eye on.


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Hows everyone doing???
> 
> I had the most awful backache yesterday, seems fine so far today, and i only got up for 2 wees last night yah yah yah, think babies back to breech, phoned mw yesterday as was worried about the back ache and had a pain under my ribs that was taking my breath away, her thoughts were breech haha hey ho getting a c section anyways so not fussed about what position we are in.
> 
> Anyone got any plans for the wkend? I am off to see my folks tomorrow, havent seen them in over a month due to my nephew having chickenpox (mw advised 3 wk incubation period) cant wait, OH has to work so driving myself up which should be fine as still have 6 wks to go.
> 
> Hope your all good xxx

Hi hon. Sorry to hear about the backache, it's a bitch huh?? Like you say though, you are having a section anyways so breech isnt so bad. 
Glad you had a decent sleep last night, I am so jealous. I had a hellish night again, cant get comfy, need to pee all the time, cried last night I was so fed up!! Having to wear a splint for the Carpal Tunnel and my hands and feet are so swollen they look like someone has been blowing them up with a bicycle pump!! 
I hate this, I hate moanng all the time but it's just so awful a time now, dont you think? It's so close but still so far and the niggles are getting more and more prounounced now. I feel so sorry for myself!!!

Going to get a few things at Mothercare tomorrow, like some Aptamil and a couple of bottles, some baby bath stuff,that kind of thing. Also going to pick the travel system up and practice putting the car seat in the car and stuff like that. Then Caidan can make an appearance whenever he likes!!!
Hope you enjoy spending time at your folks. My mum came back from hols yesterday and I spent the afternoon with her till she finally succumbed to jet lag, bless her!!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Awwwww Kiki sorry your having a rough time, normally just as i get comfy i need a pee which really fooks me off, luckily i so far have escaped the swollen ankles but i know that could all change tomorrow. It does sometimes seems to be a case of one thing after the other. 
I had a wobble a few days ago where it just got too much and i had wee bubble, think its just part of the process, in a few weeks we will look back and laugh at some of the silly things we cried over. Least i hope we do!!!!!!
When your in pain 3 wks seems a life time.
We are all in the same boat on here and we have every right to moan and bitch about how crap we feel. Saves us from moaning at OH sometimes lol

I havent practiced the car seat thing yet OH has and it fits in both cars, you take it easy and dont be doing too much. Easier said than done sometimes i think people think i am bloody superhuman!!!!

Cant beat a catch up with your mum, my mum sometimes worries too much but secretly i like it haha. Bet your mum saw a difference in you?

Happy shopping and enjoy playing with the travel system this afternoon lol


----------



## csmummu

Aww nickki im terrified of having a big baby. all the boys in my family are big and i feel Fing huge!!! this is partly why i wanna go early lol :D

I woke up last night almost screaming in pain - i went to the loo and it was gone and i went back to sleep! lol for a split second i thought that was it :( oh well lol. couppled with the green snot discharge i had yesterday i though things were happening but ive had nothing since and hes been kicking away like anything. DD has started playing with him too by putting things on my bump and watching him kick them shes amazed its so cute to watch!

Im also fed up... i feel like im so stuck in a rut its unbelievable! I just wanna get out to work! i havent worked in a year i got made redundant then got pregnant so now im gagging for socialization! Ive started nesting again.... well half arsed nesting lol. 

Well today i have to go buy a prezzie for a little boy as its his party on saturday so then on saturday im going to a kids party *oh yay!* </scarcasm> its one of those play centre things so i joke im going to be running up and down it trying to at least get him to turn out of breech! I did a poo yesterday and im sure i felt his head where i was tightening my tummy EWWWWWW sorry  

Hope you all have a nice weekend


----------



## dreamer

kiki said:


> dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought I had posted in here before, but I haven't :(
> 
> Can I be added please?
> 
> I'm due my Little Girl on 29 july 2009
> 
> Good luck everyone :happydance:
> 
> That's you added hon! Welcome. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Kiki, I'm doing ok, been put on bedrest as my BP has had a bit of a jump but the midwife and doctor aren't too concerned about it at the moment 

Hope you're doing well?


----------



## csmummu

Ive been told by the mw my green discharge is my show... (i guess thats the plug coming away?) so i guess im starting to thin and dialate


----------



## geogem

OMG, have you all noticed how the conversations have changed since 1st trimester, we are all really gearing up to give birth! Its sooo scary!!

I cant believe it, Its not very far away now is it!! In theory we could all start popping very soon. Think it just hit me thats all, talking about plugs and dilating and my firend had her baby this morning too which makes me realise its me next!! 

Oh dear oh dear oh dear!!


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, for all of you worrying about your babies being breech I just found this website

https://www.spinningbabies.com

hope this helps!!


----------



## kiki

dreamer - hi hon. Make sure you are resting up and try and keep that bp dpwn! I am ok,bad swelling and I get my bp monitored weekly as well, but at the moment they are happy with everything so I have my section scheduled for 26th June.

csmummu - your show!!! Wow! Your body is getting ready then!!! Is that making you any more nervous?

geogem - yep, it's your turn next and you are correct, we could start popping at anytime. Scary. but wonderful!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

I dont feel nervous at all..... that is until i get a stabbing pain in my mini and tummy tightenings then i think oh shi* LOL good job hes still kicking away or i'd be more worried :)


----------



## csmummu

geogem said:


> Hi ladies, for all of you worrying about your babies being breech I just found this website
> 
> https://www.spinningbabies.com
> 
> hope this helps!!

Gotta love that web address!! :rofl::headspin:


----------



## Aidedhoney

csmummu, Your show wow think i would be shitting it if i got that, sorry for the bad word lol

Makes it all real xx


----------



## Elliebank

How soon after you get yr show can you expect to go into labour?


----------



## mummyof2

hi had my growth scan on tuesday and also hospital booked my c-section, would it be possible to change my date to the 17th as having section and my little princess will be here then.
many thanks :)


----------



## csmummu

you can start loosing your plug 6 weeks before hand (which is dead on) With my DD i had it when admitted to hospital after 3 days of on off contractions and they asked for a sample and i wee'd and wiped and looked in the loo and there it was but it was a bloody show (i guess it came away all at once...) 5 hours later she was born! This time it was lime green... so it made me ring them but apparently thats what it is! 

so is anyone getting these stabbing pains in their mini's i remember getting them whilst in labour but not before!

Its nice to see you gals with C sections getting dates :)


----------



## Elliebank

Wow, I didn't realise it could be so early, I thought it meant labour was imminent!! I had green snotty discharge about 3 days ago....wonder if that was mine?


----------



## kiki

mummyof2 said:


> hi had my growth scan on tuesday and also hospital booked my c-section, would it be possible to change my date to the 17th as having section and my little princess will be here then.
> many thanks :)

Done honey!!! Congrats on getting your date :happydance:

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

wohooooooooo im on last box


----------



## pimplebum

hope all july mums are doing well.......it was nice to hear littlepickles luke is doing well congrats to them


----------



## kiki

pimplebum said:


> wohooooooooo im on last box


Yay!!!!! :happydance:

It's great that little Luke is doing well, I just hope he gets home with Mummy and Daddy very very soon.

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

20 days left for you kiki bet you cant wait now.....next step for littlepickle family to look foward too geting luke home not to long hopefully


----------



## csmummu

Hi all!!!

people muct be having a nice weekend dispite the weather! Although rain is very much welcome over the heat! I had the kids party today it was ok i survived lol. when we did the disco games Charlie was very active lol hes gonna be a right little groover!! 

Ive had some more show today cuppled with a handful of contractions perhaps 3? im getting quite excited :D still a while off though


----------



## Jodie__x

Hello Jelly Babies, 
Its me !! 
Not long left nowww !! so i thought i'd give you all a much needed update on the little pickle !

Welll , where to start , she weighs 2lb 10oz now ! Breathing all on her ownsum Sept for a tiny smidge of oxygen !
shes just started feeding propley well from a cup instead of a tube , inpresive huh !! she starts boobie on Monday :)

Umm not much else to say , so you may see for yourselves :D:D 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/CIMG1071.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/Bathys.jpg
^Bathys^

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/daddysleepusys.jpg
^Daddy & Honey having a nap

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/dress.jpg
^Dress^

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/sockys.jpg
^Half kicked off socks ^

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/Honey.jpg
^Pissed off cos mummy left the flash on^

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/Ohh.jpg
^When she firsts started doing time off of the CPAP about 2weeks ago ?


----------



## csmummu

Awwww jodie its so nice to have an update from you!!! Honey looks to be doing Really well! shes such a sweetie!!


----------



## kiki

Hey Jodie sweetheart!!!

Wow, isnt she doing well??? What a little stunner too! You must be soooo proud of her. What good news that you can breastfeed from Monday, that will be such a big step for you both.

So glad to hear all is going well for you all hon. Please please plesse keep in touch with updates and pics.

Take care and big huge hugs to you all, especially your gorgeous little girl.


:hug:

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congratulations Jodie glad shes doing so well and shes a lovely wee thing as well xxxx

Good luck with the breast feeding xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

oh jodie it's so great to hear and see her progress - isn't she teeny! and her dress is beautiful...i'm so pleased she's doing well and that she's strong enough for cuddles from you and daddy x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hows all the July mummies today???
I have a really busy week, on wed i have the cardioligist for a scan on my wee mans heart (fingers crossed its all as good as last time). Then on friday i have my consultant to discuss my c section yah yah i hope to get my date, and i am hoping to get done 2 wks early!!!!

Was up seeing my mum yesterday and came home with loads of lovely knitted cardies they are so soft and smell so yummy cant wait to see my wee one wearing them. Also came home with another shawl and blanket. OHs grandma who is 80 has given us 3 blankets as well haha blankets seem to be a bit of a fetish.
Was brill seeing my mum, went out for coffee and dinner and had a good old catch up.

Also in asda i got 9 packs of pampers wipes for a fiver!!!!!

My bump seems to have changed today, he seems so have come very high up almost as if hes sat under my boobies. Also sorry if TMI but it feels like there is something scraping at my cervix a bit like that feeling when you get a smear............Anyone had that.

I hope all you ladies are keeping cool and taking it easy xxxx


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? 

Random post but,
 :happydance: Im getting married tomorrow morning, :happydance: 

Really really hyper now and need to calm down :rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats cs22, whereabouts u getting married? Hope its a lovely sunny day xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney - Good luck with the cardio appt hon, I am sure everything will be fine with the little man, and I hope you get your date!! It's great when you do and finally know what the LATEST date you get to hold your LO is! 
I am so jealous as regards the knitted cardis etc. I LOVE those on a baby, but none of my family are knitters unfortunately. I intend to go out to a couple of Sunday markets just after he is born as they usually have stalls with the handknitted clothes, so I will hopefully get some then.

Funny you should mention your bump changing as mine has too but it seems to have dropped. I had really bad backache last night and today I just feel weird. Maybe my body is getting ready??

CS22- Wow!!! I hope you have a FANTASTIC day. Make sure you post some pics wont you! I hope you get good weather and enjoy your day!!

xxxx


----------



## cs22

Aidedhoney said:


> Congrats cs22, whereabouts u getting married? Hope its a lovely sunny day xxx

Hi hun, Thank you x 
its just a small registry office do. Im nervous around big groups so its perfect for me and OH. He keeps calling me his Mrs. Makes me laugh. Were having a little get together afterwards of the families with food and drinks. Just hoping the weathers not too bad. Really excited but my nerves gone too pot. Cant wait for tomorrow :happydance:

Thanks Kiki, ill post pics x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks Kiki,

FUnny thing is Kiki with my 10yo i couldnt stand knitting haha shows you just how much things change as this time i cant get enough of it! Perhaps its a craving.

Cs22 it sounds like its going to be a wonderful day i hope you save some champers for when los born so you can have some.

Off to make a bacon sarnie xxx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Thanks Kiki,
> 
> FUnny thing is Kiki with my 10yo i couldnt stand knitting haha shows you just how much things change as this time i cant get enough of it! Perhaps its a craving.
> 
> Cs22 it sounds like its going to be a wonderful day i hope you save some champers for when los born so you can have some.
> 
> *Off to make a bacon sarnie* xxx

Ooooh,now that sounds like a plan!!!! I might just join you!!! 

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

awe jodie you must be very very proud of your darling daughter honey she just beautifull so nice to hear how well you and your family are doing


----------



## pimplebum

hope everything goes well for you aidedhoney fingers crossed for wednesday
cs22 congrats for tommorow what an exiting month your having


----------



## csmummu

OOOH a wedding... we should all wear hats tomorrow and be there in sprit! I hope you have a lovely day!!! 

Isnt pickles picture the sweeetest thing youve ever seen!


----------



## kiki

It's a beautiful pic isnt it? He looks so healthy and LP looks gorgeous too.

CS22 - Have a wonderful day sweetheart!!!!!


xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck for today CS22 =] !! 

Last day of uni :happydance: am not sad, remourseful etc at all...just glad :D I've had enough of learning, I'm bored, I'm ready to go out in the big wide world now :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Twiglet said:


> Good luck for today CS22 =] !!
> 
> Last day of uni :happydance: am not sad, remourseful etc at all...just glad :D I've had enough of learning, I'm bored, I'm ready to go out in the big wide world now :happydance:

Yay!!!! That's great hon! Hope you have a good last day, and then I take it you are resting up for a while???? 

xxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi girls!

Ahh got a bit of catching up to do! 

Soooo nice to see your little Honey doing soooo well Jodie!

Little Pickle's Luke looks sooo good! So happy about that!

Congrats cs22!!! Enjoy your wedding!!!

Last day of Uni Twiglet W~OOOHHOOOO


I had a bit of a busy week last week, went to SIL's Tuesday and Wednesday and then she came round to mine on thursday and ended up doing housework for me because i had over done it.. tut tut at me i know.. Friday was just a blur of being tired, in pain and crying because i felt useless! 

We have managed to clear our bedroom a bit and set up the cot which is a relief! Still got to finish clearing bubs room though, did realise how much rubbish we have!

Hope you are all ok

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning ladies

Awwww how cute does Little Pickles wee man look bless to think i have one of them in my tummy xxx


----------



## curiosa

awwww Jodie, she's so tiny, seeing those pics just fills me :cloud9: feelings! 

cs22 - congratulations on your wedding! Hope you have a fab day - remember every second of it!! :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello ladies, how are we alll??

Have you all popped over to my thread....A fun game, everybody join in.

I think that's what I called it anyway haha!!
xxx


----------



## ladyjayne

uuurgh, hubby just told me I looked like stavorus flatley (sp?? the act from britans got talent) while i was trying to dance.:dohh: Humph!! 
If i didnt want to get baby out so much he'd be on a :sex: ban!:rofl:


----------



## kiki

ladyjayne said:


> uuurgh, hubby just told me I looked like stavorus flatley (sp?? the act from britans got talent) while i was trying to dance.:dohh: Humph!!
> If i didnt want to get baby out so much he'd be on a :sex: ban!:rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

Sorry hon, not laughing at you, but that was quite funny, if not very cheeky of him!!

Console yourself with the fact that you can actually try and dance at the mo,way more than I can do!!!

xxx


----------



## pimplebum

hope you had a fantastic day mrs cs22 
and hope all july mommies are doing well today


----------



## csmummu

LOL stavos sorry 

CS i hope you had a great day!! I am shattered!!


----------



## Babydance

Come on Soph, come out!!! My pelvis is so sore i just wanna cry! Had the midwife this morning, she's not engaged but is in my pelvis? 
I've been getting contractions for 3 days now and got one so strong earlier i thought my head was gonna pop off!! lol been feeling really crampy too 
Im trying to get DH to :babydance: but he says he wont SO my plan.. get him really rilled up and raring to go the say, not getting anything else unless you shove it in!! hehe
How are you all today? xx


----------



## kiki

Hey hon!! 

Lol! Get him told, it's him shoving it in that got you here in the first place, tell him he is doing it again to help get Sophie out!!!

Caidan appears to be lying further down as well, not sure if he has engaged as such either, I will find out at the midwife this afternoon, but I am at the toilet ALL the time. 9 times last night, no sleep at all and I feel like he is gonna fall out any second!!

I keep getting bad BH's today, really annoying!!!!

When does DH go away again hon?


xxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: at not getting anything else unless he shoves it in!!

Ive got MW at 2ish so hopefully she'll tell me if he is engaging... But then again i have another scan a week today as they arn't sure if he is breech again :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies!

Well I had my MW this morning and Caitlyn is 3/5ths engaged and as she is measuring ahead they are adamant they've got my dates wrong...so basically from now till July 23rd I am in limbo land! Fun times :happydance:

Caitlyn booted the MW really hard too :rofl: and was naughty throughout the appointment.


----------



## kiki

Hey Missy! - Hope he isnt breech. They will have to think about scheduling a section then, I take it??

Twiglet- Wow! She is engaged early if your dates are right, but sounds like they might be out by at least a couple of weeks if not 3!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Well when I went for my private scan the lady just laughed and said there is no way July 23rd is my date...I also have 4 different due dates in my notes ranging from July 1st - July 23rd...I dont mind when she arrives so long as she is happy and healthy but its exciting that things are moving in hopefully the right direction. (after all this she'll be two weeks late ;) ) 

Explains my backache and pains down there now anyhow. So thats all good. 

Not long till the C-Section now :D getting excited? Cant believe how close its getting to more of us popping! :D


----------



## Babydance

Twiglet - yeah yeah rub it in lol! what is your fundal height? 

Kiki - 9 times deary me you'll need shares in andrex soon!!! DH is home until week 44 now!! Obviously i wont go to week 44 but you know what i mean! lol 

Lots of us have the mw today! Hope your apps are better than mine and you babies hav engaged! xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies. I've got midwife today too! At 3 o'clock. Lily was 3/5's engaged on friday. But my midwife is useless and hardly ever checks anything else other than my blood pressure and wee and then tells me go home!! how rude!!

How are we all??
xx


----------



## Missy85

Ive never been told how engaged, hmmm he did turn at about 29 weeks but when i was at hospital appt last week she couldnt tell what was what lol ahh well, im guessing if he is breech it will be a section Kiki which i dont mind, im quite chilled about whole thing!

Twiglet - I cant believe the range of dates for bubs hehe 

I definatley need shares in toilet roll company! im sick of going! and this flaming heartburn!! Im becoming a rebel and eating/drinking things i know kicks it off because i can get it anyway!

Babydance - YAYAYA for OH being home now! Im awful and my hubby is here but i was soo busy last week didnt feel like id seen him so at the weekend i was sooo glad to spend time together!


----------



## kiki

Wow, we are all midwife bound today!! Weird!!

Twiglet - that is some range of dates!!! Lol! Ach, Caitlyn will be here when she is good and ready and at least if you go into labour in the next few days, you wont be too worried as it wont be as early as you think, after all you could easy be as far on as I am and that will be the backache and the pains down below explained!!
Counting down the days now though, that's me!!! Just want him out and my ankles and feet back!!! pmsl!

Missy - good for you being chilled about it, as long as LO arrives safe and sound I am a great believer in it doesnt matter how they arrive!!! Heartburn is a bugger though, but if you get it regardless then why not be a rebel and eat all the wrong stuff, I would do the same!!!

Babydance - Yay!! Thats great that he is home now. Hopefully Sophie will arrive a little early and he will get a good few weeks with you both.

Babyblues - aw, thats a shame that your mw is like that. I am really lucky, mine is always running late cos she spends so much time with everyone! I am really lucky with her.


xxx


----------



## Twiglet

My fundal height has been 27cm when I was 30 weeks, got referred for a scan for the following thursday but had a private scan the friday. On the friday she was measuring 31 weeks and 6 days, then 6 days later at my consultant scan, when by my July 23rd dates she would have been 31 weeks she was measuring 33 weeks and 6 days. With an estimated weight of 5lbs! 

Today my fundal height was 31 cm at 33 weeks, so Caitlyn is really burrowed right in. I've just decided to not listen to fundal heights or the different dates I've been given and will let Caitlyn decide when she wants to come :) 

Kiki cant blame you for wanting your ankles and feet back! I've taken to wearing my cons that were too big for me :rofl: they're the only thing that is comfy and fits! :rofl:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi girls, 

cs22 already mentioned it in another post, but congrats on your marriage - hope you had a fab day!!! :happydance:

How gorgoues was the pic of Little Pickle and Luke..... :cloud9:

Had my regular check up with doc today - baby doing well. Still measuirng a week ahead of time and positioned really good (don't know how to describe it better as thats all she said and I didn't think to ask :dohh:). She also said she can se my placenta has started to "calcify" (sp?), which apparently happens when we get closer to having a "cooked bun". Doc reckons he may come sooner rather than later i.e. 38 week mark.... I certainly hope so!!!!!!

I am so jealous of all you girls enjoying the beginning of summer in the UK, here in South Africa it has gotten really nippy in the last couple of days...

xx


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, wow lots of appointments, I don't go back until Monday of next week :( Had real bad back ache last evening and slept horribly again, ugh, but I don't feel like she is ready to make an entrance yet, oh well, its still early but mentally it gets exhausting, haha. 

Babydance, I tried the sex thing many times with my first two, and I was even dialated to a 3 and ready to go at that point, no such luck for me. Doesn't mean it wouldn't happen for you, especially if you are already crampy but just thought I'd share my thoughts, haha.


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, How are you all today? Hope everyone is well.
Well i am back and i am officially Married :happydance::happydance::happydance:
It went really well, We were taken up to the registry office in a gorgeous car. I loved it. We laughed through the whole ceremony. The nerves kicked in and we couldn't help it. Even the registrar laughed with us. We had a lovely day :cloud9: I will post pictures when we get them in a few days :happydance: And the weather was great too. Lovely and sunny 

Ive got a midwife appointment tomorrow. I cant believe how fast these last few weeks have flown by. By this rate i'll be due before i know it. Really anxious for baby to arrive now. Ive got my new husband now and all thats left is for baby to arrive to complete our little family :cloud9:


----------



## Babydance

Congrats hunny!!!! :D what did you end up wearing? Aw i cant wait to see your pics! Pleased you didnt go into labour with all the laughing hehe!!!


----------



## kiki

CS22 - so glad you had a lovely day, in ALL ways, many many congratulations to you and your husband, and it wont be long till baby is here now!!

Peanut - oooh, it's always good when the doc reckons they might come early!! I hope he does, not too early, but just a 'nice' early!!!! 

JJF - I had bad backache a couple of days ago as well, it's horrid and you never know if it's the start of somethig or not!!! Hope it stays away until it's time!!

Well, my midwife appt went fine, BP is doing great 140/88, much the same as Sophie with Babydance he has moved down but hasnt engaged yet. I have my last appt with my mw next week as the week after I have my pre section appt at the hosp on Thursday morning and then my c section on the Friday!! 
Yay! Feels great saying that!! Mind you, I still live in hope that he will decide to appear before that!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow what a busy bunch with the appiontments i have a scan tomorrow but wont see a mw till friday.
Congrats on the bp Kiki
Cs22 cant wait to see the pics and huge congrats to you and your husband xxxx

Good luck with shoving it in babydance haha

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Yay for your BP staying steady :happydance:

Congrats CS22, glad you had a good day :D !


----------



## Taranboo

Hi guys....I'm back!!!

I haven't the time at the moment to catch up on this thread, just popped on to say a quick hello and give you a quick update....I'm hoping I can get on a bit later on and read up on everything that is going on.

Spotted the thread on Littlepickle. Our 3rd July mummy... and what a gorgeous picture of them both.:hugs:

Yes we did it... we moved house!!! We only have a few boxes to unpack now but the nursery furniture has arrived and has been put up...yipee! It's gorgeous!! I just sit in her room now and look at everything...lol! Started to wash everything today to get back in her room asap. Almost ready for you my gorgeous little girl!!! He He!!

I had my consultants appointment yesterday. BP has gone up even more but is not dangerously high...everything else ok but the midwife that was on with the consultant thought I might be breech... what!!!... my own mid wife told me last week that she was head down and 4/5th engaged and she has been head down since approx 29 wks ...anyway have been booked in for a scan just in case... the consultant also wants to check on where my fibroid is and to see if it has grown since being pregnant. My first scan showed it to be 6-7 cm but as long as it's not blocking her exit it'll be ok. One nice thing is... I get to see her again... he he:happydance:

Well I can honestly say girls, that the last couple of weeks have been exhausting. I have been the moodiest person on this planet, snapped at OH so many times he was going to leave me... but I just wanted everything done... well we are nearly there... once I have had my chance to nest properly, I m going to relax and enjoy my last few weeks... and am looking forward to sharing it with you girls and enjoy reading all your lovely birth stories.

Will catch up with you all soon...

Tara
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babydance

Aww Tara thats great your in and settled!! :happydance: Bet thats a huge relief!! Have you any decorating or anything to do? 
Im past nesting i cant move, my pelvis feels like its gonna pop in 2!! Poor DH has had to do the hoovering and washing today and i hate him doing the housework!! As 50's as it sounds i like to do all the housework and cooking and just now i feel so useless so its mission evacuation now!! hehe xx


----------



## kiki

Hey Tara!!! Yay!!! So glad you are settled, great news! Now, lets hope the scan shows everything to be ok!! Looking forward to hearing more from you now!!

Babydance- I know what you mean, I couldnt nest if I tried I am so bloody tired and awkward at the moment and cant see it getting any better!! I didnt nest with DD either so, hey, maybe I am just a lazy beatch at heart!! :rofl:

Aidedhoney - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie, hope all is well. Report back asap!!! xxx

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Kiki - lol lazy beatch! hehe i did nest at 28 weeks but i dont know if it was "nesting" or just getting orginised for Soph, the whole cleaning malarky hasnt happened lately! It takes me 10 mins to work out how to get up off the sofa let alone clean! I do feel pretty darn useless right now! I really just want her out, i wanna meet her!! xx


----------



## Taranboo

Right girls... I'm off to the fridge to get some strawberries and lashings of cream and then I am going to settle down and catch up on all your gossip...:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I had strawberries for pudding tonight with strawberry cheesecake ice cream was really yummy, cant beat strawberries n cream, i forgot to buy cream hence the ice cream hehehe


----------



## Taranboo

Well, I've finished my strawberries and cream and polished off the rest of OH's as he said there was too much cream on them...:shock: and have finally finished reading up on you all...

Kiki - congratulations on getting your date for your c section and I'm glad Caidan is a good size. I know what you mean about the swollen ankles and hands... my feet looked like elephants feet last week and were very uncomfortable. The trips to the toilet have increased again too... 6-8 times a night!!! argh! The joys!!!

Csmummu - Think I may have had a show today... snot coloured discharge...mmm... maybe...!!!

Cs22 - Huge congratulations on your marriage... can't wait to see your pictures.
xx

Babydance - yeah... hubby is home:happydance:

Right, now I have caught up with you all, I'm going to sign off for today and give OH a bit of attention...

Tara
xxxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

hi all

once again im nackered my aunties are up to stay with my mum so ive been visiting a lot with them .. we did bingo tonight :D and i had more of a show again :yay: 

i have my next midwife on tuesday next week im hoping to be engaged a little bit... although just to not be breech any more would be a result!!

CS22 cant wait to see pics! glad you had a fun memorble day :) 

TARA!!!! your back!!! im glad you moved and are doing ok :) 

loves to all x


----------



## purple_socks

Hi guys..hows everyone doing? just thought i'd update u all that littlemansmum has had her baby boy by c-section at 10.24 2day. she's the same due date as me so its really weird to think she's had the little guy already- i feel like i've got light years left!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh the fact that more July mums are popping is making it more real by the day! Congrats on littlesmanmum and her baby boy though :) hope all is well with them both :) 

Got a letter through yesterday telling me I get maternity allowance! Getting £760.75 in arrears on the 16th June (Liam's bday) and then getting £115.75 weekly (but getting paid every two weeks) life is so much better now and I can finally relax and not panic as much about money! 

Hope everyone else is good today? :)


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies. Midwife sent me to the hospital (again!) last night for reduced fetal movements!!

As soon as I got on the monitor she moved like crazy. Typical!!

How is everybody??
xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the money Twiglet be a weight off your mind.

Oooooo another baby how exciting.

Babyblues least everything is ok and lo is moving about loads must be a great reassurance to get monitored saves a lot of worry xx

I had my scan with the cardioligist today and its ok, baby hasnt deterioated at all, surgery will be required between 2 and 4 months to close the hole in the heart and put a shunt in and to remove the valve thingy (technical term for you there lol) thats in the wrong place. More surgery will be required at school age to put in a bigger shunt and again during teens and perhaps adulthood.
Got a very quick growth scan, baby seems fine, right size for dates and is head down but not engaged also she showed us the hair on the head and was amazing to watch it billowing in the fluid haha!!!

Have my consultant on friday who i hope will give me a date to meet my little man.

Hope all you July ladies are doing good xxxx


----------



## Babydance

Twiglet - Thats great news about the cash! Time to relax now!! 

Babyblues - Pleased bubs is fine!!!

Aidedhoney - The hair in the scan sounds amazing! Glad all looks ok just now! 

How is everyone today? I've been getting contractions between 20-30 mins for the past 4 -5 hours and loosing bits of my plug.. not blood stained though! hmmph!!! It's likely to stop as soon as i get to bed lol xx


----------



## Taranboo

Aidedhoney - I'm glad your little boy is doing well. His hair...aww bet it was so cute... xxx

Well, I am full term tomorrow... how crazy is that!!!!:happydance:

Has anyone else just hit a tired spot... I really don't seem to be able to get enough sleep. Got up at 9.30am and went back to bed at 4pm for a couple of hours. LO seems to be zapping me of all my energy...need more sleep now...so tired...:sleep:


----------



## Taranboo

Babydance said:


> Twiglet - Thats great news about the cash! Time to relax now!!
> 
> Babyblues - Pleased bubs is fine!!!
> 
> Aidedhoney - The hair in the scan sounds amazing! Glad all looks ok just now!
> 
> How is everyone today? I've been getting contractions between 20-30 mins for the past 4 -5 hours and loosing bits of my plug.. not blood stained though! hmmph!!! It's likely to stop as soon as i get to bed lol xx

What are your contractions like? Are they quite painful?

I was getting braxton hicks until I hit 35 weeks and then not had any since or I have not noticed them... actually since we moved house I have not had any...mmm??!!


----------



## Babydance

Taranboo - I was getting about 30 BH a day until i finished work!!!! now i get about 5 if that!! Think it was stress!
Contractions feel like really bad period cramps that start not too bad, then get tighter and make me hold my breath (worst thing to do lol) then ease off. Theyre only lasting about 30 secs at the moment though 

xxx


----------



## happygirl

hey ladies,

went to the midwife today (who was like an hour late!) she said im measuring about 2 weeks ahead so bubs is 39 weeks when im only 37! hope this means that he might come soon as i dont think i could bare going over!!!! this is my worst nightmare! lol

BH woke me up twice last night because they were quite painfull,went to the loo about a MILLION times!! havent lost any of my plug though yet...i dont think i have any way,had a little bit of stringy snot like stuff on my tissue about 2-3 days ago but not bloody in anyway? (sorry tmi)

glad to see that your all still well and all the lovely july babies are still cooking away!

cant believe i only have 21 DAYS TO GO!!!! OMG!! 

anyways,all my love

happygirl 

xxxxx


----------



## jo191

I also was told i was ahead yesterday. I had a growth scan and measured 39weeks (i'm 36). he will be huge by the time comes out! 

Even though they are really happy with my progress I cried in the car all the way home- i think hormones are kicking in and i've got myself really scared about the labour!

They have given us the choice of whether i want to be induced at 38 weeks and i'm really not sure what is best at the moment. I've heard inducing can be so much more painful (and longer) but obviously don't want to put baby at risk by waiting either.

Sorry just feeling very all over the place at the moment

Hope you are all well. I don't post much but really enjoy reading every day

Jo x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance hope this is it for you sounds promising fingers crossed xx

The hair was amazing to see, OH got a wee tear makes it all very real we are now debating on colour i say dark he says blonde xx

Glad everyone seems to be doing well, i was told at 29wk scan i was ahead but scan today has me bang on, so i am glad i didnt waste much time worrying about it.

Jo191 bless with the crying i have days where i just wanna blub all day had one yesterday my back/side was sooooooo sore and i just wanted to lie down and sob, instead i cooked the tea lol
Are they going to scan you again??

Taranboo. Full term sounds scary i still have afew wks to wait but you must be so excited.

Hapygirl, I hate it when the mw runs late worst thing about been pregnant is the running late.


----------



## Taranboo

Babydance - think the braxton hicks were stress for me also!

happygirl - full term now...how exciting!!!

jo191 - know what you mean about the hormones...I think I cry everyday at the moment... I am just so overwhelmed by it all. I read the birth stories and cry at how amazing life is...it'll be us next.

he he

xx


----------



## jo191

I've been having scans every 2 weeks since 28 weeks and each time i've been about 2 weeks ahead but now 3 weeks!! Nothing i've bought will fit at this rate. 

I'm not having a full growth scan again- just a little one in day unit in 2 weeks when i have to tell them if i want to be induced or not. I have lupus so there are risks with going full term/over due- although so far everything has gone really well so no reason why that should change now but they are still offering me the choice of only going to 38 weeks.

It's all too scary (and close!!)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Jo191, Yeah must be very scary but you could go before 38wks without the need for been induced, perhaps you should start on mission lets get bubs moving lol
Just think you will get to meet your baby very soon xx


----------



## Babydance

Jo191 - Fingers crossed that bubs makes an entrance at 37 weeks au natural!! :) xx


----------



## jo191

That's 5 days away... arhh. 

I need to start focusing on the amazing end result i'm going to get- rather than how you get there (think i keep forgetting that bit as got so scared of the labour).

Thanks for all being so lovely while i'm going through this stupid emotional phase!
x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Jo191, you get drugs that take away the pain. lol. i recomened the morphine lol ............i guess its scary a huge fear of the unknown but once its started you will be so excited and happy that any pain will be managable xx


----------



## JJF

okay ladies, I'm gonna ask, how do you know your losing your plug if it isn't brown or blood stained? I've had mucus like cervix thinning stuff coming out entire time, yes theres more now and its a lot but I don't think its any type of plug. I don't remember losing any plug my first two babies even though I dialated early but I would like to know what the plug stuff looks like so I can get excited when that happens, haha.

I am hardly able to sleep these days, can't fall asleep till very late at night and then my rest is awful cause its like my body gets worn out on its sides and wakes me up to turn over every 15-20 min, very strange but I'm just so tired after two nights of this! I know my doc will give me a sleeping pill to help if I ask but I'm not too keen on taking them...


----------



## happygirl

taranboo-i cant quite believe it that im know full term!! EEK!

aidedhoney-every appointment i have seems to be late!! AARRGGH!!!

jo191-its kinda scarey that im measuring a little bigger!on closer inspection of my maternity notes i have always been 2 weeks ahead! they never told me!?!!

Girlies,can i ask a quick question?????

i read on here quite regulaly that youve had examinations of your "bits" to see weather your cervix is thin or thick but i havent been examined like that AT ALL throughout my pregnancy? is this normal??
please help? i just dont want them thinking that i have been "seen" by another midwife or consultant when i havent....should i say something?

thanks 

happygirl 
xx


----------



## Taranboo

jo191 - it must be a scary time for you :hugs: At 38weeks you are classed as full term so baby will be okay. As for inducing... I only can talk from my sisters experience. She was induced at 38 weeks and had my niece in 3 hours and 45mins. For 3 hours just period pains, then very intense pain and pushing for 45mins. My niece was born 7lbs 13ozs and I got to cut the cord...! I know everyone is different in labour but remember there is help for your pain if you need it.

Tara
xx


----------



## Taranboo

happygirl - i have never been checked either. I was told that they don't do it as a rule unless there is reason too.
xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Happygirl i havent been checked apart from a swab when i thought i had a smelly discharge turns out it wasnt anything to worry about xxx


----------



## happygirl

thanks girls,

just one of those questions that you dont really know who to ask!

xxxx


----------



## pimplebum

hope everyone is well today 
happygirl with my other two children i was only checked down there when i went into labour room


----------



## happygirl

Hey pimplebum,thanks for that was just wondering yesterday as i just seem to go to these appointments and have nothing but my urine and bloodpressure and bubs heartbeat checked......suppose my OH is right this time,if they are happy then we should be too! just goes to show that evrything is going as planned!!

:)


----------



## pimplebum

i think we still panic no matter what anyone say its just inbuilt in us to worry as parents lol


----------



## JJF

I"m finally on the last box, yippie yippie yippie, I'm hoping I've only got about 2 weeks left since I can't sleep and I'm miserable, hehe. Hoping some of you will see my post in here yesterday about plug, curious about that....


----------



## pimplebum

congrats jjf on being on last box:happydance:
as for plug i dont really now ive also had 2 children and dont remeber losing it with either of them hope someone can help you though


----------



## curiosa

wow, Im loving all the excited conversation now we're nearing the B-day of our LOs!! 
Lots of MW appointments and exciting stuff! :happydance:

I've been getting a lot of pain in my pubic area, starting to get tired and walking really slowly now. My hands swell up every night and get quite painful, I do need to check my blood pressure! 
But I guess I'm doing pretty well symptom-wise, I feel pretty good overall.
Can't wait to see my little one though! :cloud9:

I'm going to try again with perineal massage (I had an infection and had to stop!) and see how I get on. Anyone doing it?


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

I'm just wondering if your plug has to be blood streaked? I've been getting contractions all day today they've gone from every 30 mins to 17 mins but arent lasting long enough. This morning i lost what i can only call jelly, about the size of a 50p piece! Def def not discharge!!! I still refuse to believe i will ever go into labour but freaking out a little.. any advise? xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Cant help babydance but perhaps you should call your mw or birthing unit? xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Who still has to pack their bag?....

*Raises hand quietly*

I DO!!!! I'm "Full term" a week today!

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babyblues just been reading your thread hahaha tsk tsk tsk, mine is kinnda half done still have to get a few bits n bobs.
When you going to do it?


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm thinking at the weekend but I can see it being more like next week haha!!


----------



## Twiglet

I did half of my hospital bag...then decided it made it too real so ignored it. I'm moving house tomorrow and have now got half the stuff I need for it at one house and the other half here...good old organisation ;)


----------



## csmummu

oh wow another house move! good luck twiglet!! 

JJF As for the plug mine was green and i mean LIME green and like snot... much like EWCM i guess. blood stained is also very good i guess... when i went into hospital to have DD i had my red show then thats why i was very concerned to find it GREEN hence why i rang the MW. HTH :)

my hospital bag is done! WOOO im so having my baby first! IF ONLY! I even have it down stairs by the front door incase i have to send my dad for it. my dd was getting a bit emotional saying she didnt want me to go anywhere.. bless her. she didnt mind when i told her she could come and see the babies in the hospital hehe :)


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies. Hope you are all well.

Apologies for not having been on for a few days, but I am so damn tired. Not sleepy tired but body tired, even the effort of typing is too much!!

Anyway, I have had a quick read and fingers crossed for those of you who have had shows!! Here's hoping something is starting!

Babydance- keep an eye on those contractions and text me if anything happens!! Good luck honey xxx

Aidedhoney - so glad the scan etc went well. It's a shame that ops are required, but you will at least be prepared, and who knows, it may be much much better than they think. Hope you get your section date today xxx

Twiglet hon - best of luck with the house move, wont be long before it's all done, just you make sure and take it easy!!! xxx

Littlemansmum - CONGRATULATIONS. 7LBS!!! WOW! Hope you and littlest man are doing fine - let us know asap, either you or purple-sox?? xxxx

Anyone I have missed out, I am sorry, I hope you forgive me!!!

Take care all of you

:hug:

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

wow! i've missed loads! people having babies, people having shows, people having contractions! :happydance:

told mine to stay put til 21st june at least and then i'll be going on the pineapple me thinks...!


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> wow! i've missed loads! people having babies, people having shows, people having contractions! :happydance:
> 
> told mine to stay put til 21st june at least and then i'll be going on the pineapple me thinks...!


Lol!!! Get the raspberry leaf tea, curries and the route that goes over the speed bumps planned as well, not to mention the getting frisky with OH as well!!! 

Hope you are doing well hon?

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha! OH and i both feel a little too wierded out for the frisky bit at this late stage so i'll be trying the other stuff instead!!
i seem to be the only person that hasn't cracked on with RLT yet :dohh:

how goes things with you kiki hun? you're starting the eviction in two weeks aren't you?
x


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> ha ha! OH and i both feel a little too wierded out for the frisky bit at this late stage so i'll be trying the other stuff instead!!
> i seem to be the only person that hasn't cracked on with RLT yet :dohh:
> 
> how goes things with you kiki hun? you're starting the eviction in two weeks aren't you?
> x

TBH, the tea is actually very nice, I think anyway. I would drink it as a refreshing drink anyway, you should try it!!

Yep, 2 weeks today and I will prob be on my way to the operating theatre. They said mid morning as there is someone already booked in for first thing. I am still hopeful that things will start naturally next week though, as my DD came early at 37 weeks and 5 days. Fingers crossed for us all eh? Cant believe it's nearly time!!! At bloody last!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

i hope it does happen naturally for you hun...get on the pineapple too!!!


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> i hope it does happen naturally for you hun...get on the pineapple too!!!


Funny, I just ordered it from Tesco yesterday! And we have speed bumps in the street, and it's not too difficult to persuade OH that we need to get at it (albeit it's very quick at the moment :rofl:) sorry TMI!! 

If that doesnt work, ach, I suppose I am lucky as at least I know I wont go anything like overdue!

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl:


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies contractions went up a scale last night and were every 10-15 mins but still refused to believe anything was happening, i tried my best to sleep but they woke me up through the night. This morning they have eased off and now just feel constantly crampy but it feels like ive done 1000 sit ups! Going to go out for a big long walk today as its nice and sunny! I hope it's not like this for the next 2 1/2 weeks i'll go out of my mind!!

xxx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Hello ladies contractions went up a scale last night and were every 10-15 mins but still refused to believe anything was happening, i tried my best to sleep but they woke me up through the night. This morning they have eased off and now just feel constantly crampy but it feels like ive done 1000 sit ups! Going to go out for a big long walk today as its nice and sunny! I hope it's not like this for the next 2 1/2 weeks i'll go out of my mind!!
> 
> xxx

Oh, I hope you dont have to suffer it for much longer hon!!! Hopefully they will start getting regular and you can call the hospital and see if its time!! Would be interesting to see if you are dilated at all, but until they examine you.......
Get some fresh pineapple and some RLT down you, have that walk, a curry for tea and then some how's your father with DH!!! 

Good luck!!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

oooh we could have our next july baby from baby dance :D It all sounds good hun but dont wait for regular contractions mine were 7 mins 10 mins 2 mins and then45 minuites!! the MW told me over the phone i wasnt in labour and then she asked if i had felt baby move much i said no not at all today i went in to get checked and i was already 5cms and had baby 6 hours later. :)


----------



## JJF

Good luck baby dance, all very exciting and exhausing isn't it. Well I took my sleeping pill last night doc called in for me, said not to take them every night, which I definitly won't need to do but after three nights of awful anxiety and little sleep it was a must. Feeling better now, plus hubby is home again until monday so that takes all my axiety right away, but the pill does have me feeling a little foggy this morning, need to take me a hot shower and get some Coke in me, haha.


----------



## csmummu

Ive been ehausted this morning nothing has been done like i planned LOL! im hoping to catch up with myself again soon i wouldnt like to go into labour feeling tired :( 

Im glad you had a good nights sleep! defently worth feeling a bit froggy for :)


----------



## Babydance

Well had a look at the lovely post there about mucus plugs and yep i've lost that.. yummy! lol! Contractions have eased up today but i feel so tender and they have started to go into my back aswell, going to put my TENS machine on (as i heard it can also move things along??) Think i'll go a walk and get some pineapple too, my friend strongly recommends sex (that could be what set all this off! Nothing since week 5 then did it yesterday.. felt like a born again virgin lol!!!)
How you all today? cant believe this time next month so many of us will have our LO's!! and Kiki will hav hers THIS month!!! xxx


----------



## kiki

Just thought I would let you know I am feeling sorry for myself tonight. I should have been in Glasgow watching/screaming/dancing at the Boyzone concert tonight.

Tix were bought last September. No way I could have gone tonight though, I would have ended up in hospital!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Aww Kiki :( Caidan will be all worth it! Are they touring again next year atall? xx


----------



## happygirl

:hissy:im just hoping that i wont go over!!! :hissy:

sorry i know this is a stupid point to just throw in but i really dont want to!!!!

sorry :blush:


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Aww Kiki :( Caidan will be all worth it! Are they touring again next year atall? xx


Yeah, I know he is worth the sacrifice hon. I actually saw them last year but I absolutely love them, and just wish I could have gone.

Happygirl - hope you dont go over either. It would be great if no July mummies went over!

xxx


----------



## happygirl

thanks kiki! 

do you mind if i ask why your having a c section? xx


----------



## kiki

happygirl said:


> thanks kiki!
> 
> do you mind if i ask why your having a c section? xx

Course I dont mind hon!

I had an emergency section with my DD (13 years ago!) and as I had a really tough labour with her which involved waters breaking, being induced, being only 2 cm dilated after 12 hours in labour and her being in distress cos of the cord being wrapped round her neck, I was offered the choice of an elective c section this time round. I also am an 'older' mum (41) and I have rheumatoid arthritis, so they gave me the choice. As I recovered well last time, I decided to go for this option again, although if labour starts on it's own and I get into hospital to find that I am 5 or 6cm dilated, I will certainly go for a natural birth.

Just depends on whether Caidan decides he wants to come before the 26th!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Evening ladies,

Hope your all good? Well as good as can be expected from heavily pregnant women lol

I got my date for my section hmmmmm guess what hes leaving me till the day after my due date hahaha 21st of July my little man will be born lol. Bloody typical eh. He wants it done at the start of a wk as things slow down at a wkend............Plus point is that hes giving me a scan on the 10th July to check things are ok, any problems he will do me right away. Fingers crossed there isnt.
BP and everything is spot on in a way i am glad i am still working thinking i would be climbing the walls till the 21st lol

Kiki gutted about boyzone when i was pregnant with DD there cd was on non stop she used to wriggle away to it.

Babydance, your no having much luck with the contractions eh hopefully its no too much longer.

My sisters friend had a baby boy this am 4 wks early shes off to see them tonight apparently hes all good waiting to hear of a name and weight. Makes it feel all real


----------



## csmummu

i was reading all the birth stories today gearing myself up for it really and a lot of them went over due :( i really wanna pop at 37 weeks dead on! only 30 days to go but i mean CUMMON!!! 

Aided you must be a bit dissapointed but at least your only going 1 day over... a week earlier would have been great though right ?! :D 

Kiki you need to do something for your self tonight seeing as you couldnt go. Maybe a lovely candle lit bath :) oh and OH can cook :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

CSMUMMU haha a wk early would have been just lovely............but its not meant to be i was 2wks 4 days late with my DD so one days nothing really.

Fingers crossed you pop at 37, i cant read the birth stories i get all emotional lol


----------



## JJF

First day I feel like I've had a good many BH and excited about them, especially since hubby is already in town and I'm not faced with trying to get him home with a 3 hour drive to the delivery. I remember drinking Caster Oil with my daughter and it didn't do anything, and I know its really too early for the home remedies but it sure is tempting. Do you ladies in other countries use caster oil? There are very mixed reviews and typically you see the advice to use it once your already late but it is thought to work if your already effaced, dialated or having contractions. I'll let you know if I get any, haha


----------



## Aidedhoney

I have heard of caster oil think it was a popular method back in the olden days (hahah who am i trying to kid). Am sure my nana suggested it when i was late with my DD 10 years ago.


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

Good morning, last night i checked Soph's hb and it was at 165-170 she is normally around 135-140 but now im stressing like crazy!! I woke up 3 times through the night to check it again it was normally 145 and went up to 165 when she kicked.. Today ive checked her and it is sitting between 135-145 .. Am i sending myself loopy?!?!! xx


----------



## SJK

yeah congrats girls xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Baby dance, i am not much use at the heartbeat stuff, perhaps you should call your mw or hopefully someone that knows a bit more can help on here xx


----------



## Babydance

She's wriggling around plenty just now so i dont know whether to leave it and check her hb again in an hour? Oh its so stressful!! xx


----------



## flowers1

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well. Just to let you know that my little boy arrived 8 weeks early on 25 May by emergency c-section. As Peterborough hospital had no neonatal cots we were transferred to Bedford hospital. Lucky he was breech and I had a c-section as the umbilical cord was wrapped four times round his neck! We were in hospital for nearly 3 weeks but he is doing well and we are now home, which is wonderful.

Good luck to you all and I hope you all have healthy, happy babies and good deliveries.

flowers


----------



## happygirl

aww congrats hun,hope your all ok? 

xxxx


----------



## csmummu

Aww congratulations Flowers. i love his name :) xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Babydance if her movement is normal i would be tempted to see how it goes but then again its a case of dammed if you do and dammed if you dont, no harm in phoning for advice.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Flowers xxx


----------



## honey08

flowers1 
congrats hun :dance: cant wait to see pics of ur LO :hugs:


----------



## pimplebum

congrats flowers
hope all mommies are well today


----------



## kiki

flowers1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. Just to let you know that my little boy arrived 8 weeks early on 25 May by emergency c-section. As Peterborough hospital had no neonatal cots we were transferred to Bedford hospital. Lucky he was breech and I had a c-section as the umbilical cord was wrapped four times round his neck! We were in hospital for nearly 3 weeks but he is doing well and we are now home, which is wonderful.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you all have healthy, happy babies and good deliveries.
> 
> flowers

Congratulations hon! Glad all has turned out okay for you all, look forward to seeing pics of Toby.
I have updated the list to show Toby's birth date.

Best wishes and love to you and yours hon.

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Ugh another hot day here again... im feeling rubish! Charlie seams to be doing ok though :) I hope you mananged to rest babydance.


----------



## wishingonastar

glad you and your lovely little boy are ok flowers :)


----------



## becstar

Babydance said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Good morning, last night i checked Soph's hb and it was at 165-170 she is normally around 135-140 but now im stressing like crazy!! I woke up 3 times through the night to check it again it was normally 145 and went up to 165 when she kicked.. Today ive checked her and it is sitting between 135-145 .. Am i sending myself loopy?!?!! xx

Baby's heartbeat will be faster when he/she's active... And if you yourself are worrying because it speeds up your own. Hope you're okay.


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how is everyone today ?


----------



## happygirl

sicky :(


----------



## JJF

I'm NESTING like crazy, scrubbed my bathroom from top to bottom in places that I havn't cleaned in the nearly 8 years I've lived here, ha. Maybe it will send me into labor, YEAH RIGHT. 36 weeks today, YIPPIE.


----------



## pimplebum

hot and tierd
hope everyone else is keeping well today


----------



## pimplebum

hope everyone is well today
(just found july mums on page 3)


----------



## kiki

Page 3??? I think we are all contracting and having backache and the like and arent posting too much!!! :rofl:

How are you doing hon??

xxx


----------



## Pudding-x123

God ladies. I wish Lily would come now. I want my body back!!
xxx


----------



## pimplebum

wish he would come soon aswell im fed up with no sleep as cant get comfortable backache, period pains, and i cant wait untill im able to get up properly instead of rolling round sidewards to stand up lol moan over other than that im doing well really


----------



## kiki

babyblues2 said:


> God ladies. I wish Lily would come now. I want my body back!!
> xxx


I know exactly what you mean. I want to see my ankles and feet again instead of these swollen lumps of skin that are attached to me. I want to be able to walk round a clothes shop without the need for a team of paramedics and an oxygen tank standing by. I want to be able to feel my fingers again insted of having constant pins and needles because of Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. I want to be able to put trousers on standing up instead of having to sit on the bed so I can get my legs into them!! I want to be able to walk freely instead of waddling like a penguin with a watermelon up its butt. I want to wear my proper clothes and shoes. I want to feel sexy again.
I want to sit and have a glass of wine with some pate on toast followed by some breaded camembert, followed by some naughty business with my OH which lasts for more than the 5 minutes it does just now because I am so uncomfy.

God, that just all makes me sound SO selfish, doesnt it???


But of course, most of all, I want to hold Caidan in my arms.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

KIKI, that last sentence brought a tear to my eye lol


----------



## geogem

Ha ha ladies, i know what you mean - I'm bored of sharing now I wanna be selfish and have my body to myself!! 

walked ds to school this morning as it was my first day of maternity leave and I thought it would be a lovely walk - Well maybe not, My bum is agony as I think that he is lying on my back passage which hurt all the way and half way home I needed to pooh!! Like NOW!!!! so I had to race about half a mile home where I only just made it in time!! I have had terrible poops today and cant figure out whats caused it!! couple of close calls where I nearly never made it!! then obviously as I let DS go on his bike I then had to walk to pick him up!! Now I ache!! The car will be coming out tomorrow believe me!!


----------



## happygirl

kiki i agree with EVERYTHING you said! 
the thing i want the most is to feel sexy again! dont get me wrong,i love the thought of becoming a mummy.and i WILL be a yummy mummy.... LOL!
but it would just be the best thing now if i could hold my beautifull baby ieuan in my arms and feel like myself again. 

so kiki...your not selfish,your a wonderfull mum as the thing you wrapped that whole thing up with was you saying you wanted to hold caiden in your arms.


:hug:

happygirl
xx


----------



## kiki

happygirl said:


> kiki i agree with EVERYTHING you said!
> the thing i want the most is to feel sexy again! dont get me wrong,i love the thought of becoming a mummy.and i WILL be a yummy mummy.... LOL!
> but it would just be the best thing now if i could hold my beautifull baby ieuan in my arms and feel like myself again.
> 
> so kiki...your not selfish,your a wonderfull mum as the thing you wrapped that whole thing up with was you saying you wanted to hold caiden in your arms.
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> happygirl
> xx

Awww,thank you so much, what a lovely thing to say!!

Ladies, I say we ALL make a pact to post pics of ourselves in a few weeks time when we are all yummy mummies!!! And believe me, we ALL will be the yummiest yummy mummies ever!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## happygirl

i agree!!!! i cant wait to dress up again and not feel like a cartoon whale! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jess_smurf

I haven't even kept up with the rest of you july mummies. Just feeling crappy and huge and a bit of housebound women at the minute and want my body back too!!!:cry::cry:

I can't sleep at night anymore getting up 4am in the morning and sleeping on sofa all day. Can't even walk to shop anymore as I get a feeling like I am saddle sore !! heartburn is horrible.I am not the type of person who can sit in all day.I miss seeing my horses and if I get anymore stretch marks on my belly there will be no normal skin left.

I have hospital appt thursday to discuss early induction as was full term size baby at 34weeks and my Fasting blood sugar was 5.5 which is above average but too late to test for diabetes 

just having a moan. I also hate the fact if I drop something I have to either beg someone to pick it up for me or leave it were it is :blush:


----------



## Taranboo

Aidedhoney said:


> KIKI, that last sentence brought a tear to my eye lol

Aww...me too!!!!

xx


----------



## Taranboo

What is wrong with me...?

All this time I have been preparing myself for the birth and arrival of my little girl... excited...positive...now all of a sudden... I feel totally out of my depth.
Let me explain

I have listened to many women, giving there experiences of child birth and breast feeding etc and the negativity I get from some women is unbelievable...'oh you won't be able to breast feed...it knackers', 'your calling your little girl what? don't you think that is a little old fashioned, she'll get picked on at school?' 'you want as natural birth as possible...you won't do it so don't even try!' 'what's wrong with you... women in other countries are out ploughing fields with a child strapped to their backs and are heavily pregnant' ' Oh look who it is...FATTY!'
Argh, they make me want to scream....!:hissy:
Do you know... the people who have said all this to me are my OH's family. I just want to tell them all where to go... and believe me I am not usually like that.
I have full support from my family and they are always positive and supportive. They understand how sensitive women are when pregnant and have given me sound and practical advice.

Why are some women so negative? I don't expect child birth to be easy, or for everyone to agree with our choice of name for our child but you would have thought that they would understand how you are feeling.

It's got to a point now that I am feeling negative and weak because of those people and to be honest, with all my fellow JJB's, I really don't want all those negative people any where near my daughter when she is born. a) because I don't want their input on how I am coping with my daughter and b) so that they won't comment on what she looks like/ what I have dressed her in etc

Girls, am I just being over sensitive?

xx


----------



## geogem

Tara - ure not being over sensitive, but believe me everyone wants to tell you their horror stories and dont want other people to better them!! They seem to think that because they couldnt do it you cant!! But dont believe them!! 

When I has my DS my mother in law kept saying these things and saying well your only 17 you'll not be able to handle that!! well I proved her wrong!! I had a totally natural birth (no drugs!!)and I breast fed and of course they didnt like his name!! but hey - dont let them get you down!! You can do it and you can prove them wrong but of course if all doesnt g to plan and you cant - dont let it get you down!! you have still done and are about to do the most amazing thing in the world - bring a baby into the world!! 

Dont let them get you down!! People just enjoy putting people down and love to watch them fail, but hey your a JJB!! you will never fail!!


----------



## Taranboo

Thank you so much geogem... needed to hear that from someone who has been there.
My mum had 3 natural births and she has been a huge support. My sister breastfed and has given me some sound advice and I know I shouldn't listen to these people but they are so forthright with there opinions.

Thanks again hun...JJB's rule lol


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Taranboo

flowers1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. Just to let you know that my little boy arrived 8 weeks early on 25 May by emergency c-section. As Peterborough hospital had no neonatal cots we were transferred to Bedford hospital. Lucky he was breech and I had a c-section as the umbilical cord was wrapped four times round his neck! We were in hospital for nearly 3 weeks but he is doing well and we are now home, which is wonderful.
> 
> Good luck to you all and I hope you all have healthy, happy babies and good deliveries.
> 
> flowers

Congratulations hun.
:hug:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

Tranboo i hope you can continue to ignore them (or get bitchy :) ) for the last few weeks!!!

Ive been stressing over everything not being perfect right now im looking at getting a different pram PMSL! 36 weeks with more plug coming away and a few contractions and im worried about a pissing pram!!! RAAAAGH!

So whos seeing the midwife this week? i am woooo gotta find out if hes still breech!! :(


----------



## Taranboo

I'm seeing my midwife on Thursday, still waiting for my scan date to see if LO is breech. I don't think she is though.

xxx


----------



## happygirl

I'm seeing my Consultant and the Aneathsatist (?) on Wed, just for a check up and to see about pain relief.


----------



## wishingonastar

aww taranboo...sounds like you're getting it quite harshly your end :hugs:
i've had some negativity but nothing like that and i can totally understand why you'd start to doubt yourself but i'm really glad you came on here for reassurance :hugs:

it makes me cross when people feel they can comment on my bump size, let alone on the sort of stuff they're commenting on with you! 

only yesterday, my neighbour (who's had 4 kids) clocked me and asked how long we have left so i said 3 weeks and she was like 'but you're huge!' and then asked if i'd been told i'm having a big baby...now i know for a fact from coming on here my bump is not huge, it's not small but its not huge and one of my friends in RL who's three weeks behind has a bigger bump...a little part of me started asking internal questions about 'oh god what if i am having a huge baby' and then i thought 'don't be ridiculous she hasn't a clue what shes on about' - it's scary how a few comments from people make you worry or doubt yourself then you think about it and its not even for a good reason that you're worrying!

perhaps you need to start practising the skills they suggest you use for the health visitor (since it seems most people don't agree with their comments!) and practise nodding and looking like you're taking it in, but you're not! i tend to not bother to 'argue' with people when they make comments now, i just nod and inside think 'whatever, you haven't a clue about me!'

x


----------



## kiki

Tara, honey, Wishing has hit the nail on the head. Just let them think that they know better and that you are listening to them, nod at appropriate moment, hell,even thank them for their advice, then stick your 2 fingers up when they leave and go do things your way!! 
Quite frankly, their opinions on names, breastfeeding etc are not worth the effort of slating hon, so just laugh at them inwardly.
This is YOUR daughter, she has wonderful parents and a name which I am sure is going to be a lovely one. Dont you DARE let them make you doubt yourself. You sound like you have a fab mum and sister, listen to them because THEY know what a great mum you are going to be. 
Just believe in yourself the way they do and the way your daughter does hon and good luck at the mw xxxxxxxxxxxx

Happygirl,csmummu - good luck with the appointments, hope all is well!!

I have my last mw appt tomorrow, as next week I have my section.

Wow, that felt REALLY weird typing that, so I am gonna type it again- next week, I have my section :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

JJB'S Forever!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

Well ladies i'm still here, still in alot of pain they are every 6 mins but i sometimes miss one. So it goes 6,6,12,6 etc i feel exhausted i obviously didnt sleep much last night, DH is off to finish MIL's bathroom today i've said i'll call him once they get to every 5 mins but im so tired and my belly aches!! :( xx


----------



## kiki

Babydance said:


> Well ladies i'm still here, still in alot of pain they are every 6 mins but i sometimes miss one. So it goes 6,6,12,6 etc i feel exhausted i obviously didnt sleep much last night, DH is off to finish MIL's bathroom today i've said i'll call him once they get to every 5 mins but im so tired and my belly aches!! :( xx


You poor thing, you must be absolutely worn out!!! Still, at least they are getting closer together, so that's gotta be good!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Babydance

I dont know what to do.. do i ring L&D or what do i do? I'm knackered!!! :( xx


----------



## kiki

I would ring them hon, tell them how long this has been going on now and how tired you are. Ask if you can at least get an internal to see if you are dilated and how much. Tell them the pain is starting to get unbearable at times.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## happygirl

good luck babydance!! xx :hug:


----------



## pimplebum

big:hug: babydance i would give them a ring


----------



## Taranboo

kiki said:


> Tara, honey, Wishing has hit the nail on the head. Just let them think that they know better and that you are listening to them, nod at appropriate moment, hell,even thank them for their advice, then stick your 2 fingers up when they leave and go do things your way!!
> Quite frankly, their opinions on names, breastfeeding etc are not worth the effort of slating hon, so just laugh at them inwardly.
> This is YOUR daughter, she has wonderful parents and a name which I am sure is going to be a lovely one. Dont you DARE let them make you doubt yourself. You sound like you have a fab mum and sister, listen to them because THEY know what a great mum you are going to be.
> Just believe in yourself the way they do and the way your daughter does hon and good luck at the mw xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Happygirl,csmummu - good luck with the appointments, hope all is well!!
> 
> I have my last mw appt tomorrow, as next week I have my section.
> 
> Wow, that felt REALLY weird typing that, so I am gonna type it again- next week, I have my section :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> JJB'S Forever!!!! :hugs:
> 
> xxx

He He you get to meet Caidan next week. You know, we'll all be poised over our computers for your updates.

Thanks again for your comments.

Tara
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

babydance!!!!! woohoo you can do it :) has someone on here got your number? if not PM it too me and i'll keep the girls updated...
:happydance:

kiki - you may have your section booked next week but i may just pip you to the post...you never know!!! i've had to walk a short walk to post office yesterday and today and each time i've had fair bit of pressure down below and braxton hicks so maybe it'll try and beat caidan???
:rofl:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> babydance!!!!! woohoo you can do it :) has someone on here got your number? if not PM it too me and i'll keep the girls updated...
> :happydance:
> 
> kiki - you may have your section booked next week but i may just pip you to the post...you never know!!! i've had to walk a short walk to post office yesterday and today and each time i've had fair bit of pressure down below and braxton hicks so maybe it'll try and beat caidan???
> :rofl:

Yay!!! Could there be yet another JJB giving birth before the end of June??? Get some RLT and pineapple over your throat hon!!!! Make sure YOU keep us updated on you too! Has someone got your number? I have Babydance's so I can update for her. I can do the same for you if no one else has your number?

:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## Missy85

Hi Everyone!!!!

So OMG went for my scan this morning to see if bub is still breech and he is!!!!

Kiki im sorry but ditto on C Section on 26th June :rofl:

AHHHHHH sooo exciting knowing when he is coming!!


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> Hi Everyone!!!!
> 
> So OMG went for my scan this morning to see if bub is still breech and he is!!!!
> 
> Kiki im sorry but ditto on C Section on 26th June :rofl:
> 
> AHHHHHH sooo exciting knowing when he is coming!!

WAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I know I can say that's great cos you are relaxed about having a section- so- THAT'S GREAT!!!! 

It is a good feeling tho isnt it, knowing the latest date you have to go to? 

Jeez, at this rate I reckon most of us due in the 1st week of July will have given birth before half the June mummies!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

I know its bad for June mummies!!

but yes WAAAAHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEYYYY!!!!! indeed :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My view is i dont want to be in an emergency situation with him in distress for a vaginal birth, Feet first i think not!!

when are you in hospital? i have to be in at 8am OMG I cant believe it!!1

Babydance- I hope you feel better soon! are you still getting pains?


----------



## kiki

Missy85 said:


> I know its bad for June mummies!!
> 
> but yes WAAAAHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEYYYY!!!!! indeed :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My view is i dont want to be in an emergency situation with him in distress for a vaginal birth, Feet first i think not!!
> 
> when are you in hospital? i have to be in at 8am OMG I cant believe it!!1
> 
> Babydance- I hope you feel better soon! are you still getting pains?

Same here hon, 7.30am - 8am I have been told, although I have the pre op on the Thursday at 10 so will find out for definite then. Take it you have pre op on the Thursday as well? I was told someone else was booked before me for a section so it's likely to be mid morning for me, barring any emergencies that need to be done. It's the length of time without food that is scaring the bejesus outta me!! Midnight to midmorning at least??? I dont know I can do that!!! :rofl:


xxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl::rofl: I was a bit worried about lack of food situation aswell!!

Well all ive been told is i need to go on Thursday to Fetal Assesment to check he is still breech (like he is gonna change now!!!) and then show up on Friday at 8am, i have got a prescription for some antacids to be taken midnight and 6am before c section... wondering about pre op now, guessing they will do it on the thursday...


----------



## kiki

I have no idea what pre op actually involves other than telling you what's gonna happen. I dont know if they shave us and make sure we have no nail varnish etc on or if they tell us to go home and do that ourselves (like shaving down there is easy at 39 weeks pregnant|!!!!) But, I would imagine if you are going in on the Thursday that you will get that then as well, unless you get it on the Friday morning.

It's just so exciting for all of us now!!!!!!! Contractions, backaches, section dates. Wonder who is gonna be first on with their waters gone?????

xxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

I know! Im watching this thread as much as i can waiting to see who's gonna go!!


----------



## wishingonastar

kiki said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> babydance!!!!! woohoo you can do it :) has someone on here got your number? if not PM it too me and i'll keep the girls updated...
> :happydance:
> 
> kiki - you may have your section booked next week but i may just pip you to the post...you never know!!! i've had to walk a short walk to post office yesterday and today and each time i've had fair bit of pressure down below and braxton hicks so maybe it'll try and beat caidan???
> :rofl:
> 
> Yay!!! Could there be yet another JJB giving birth before the end of June??? Get some RLT and pineapple over your throat hon!!!! Make sure YOU keep us updated on you too! Has someone got your number? I have Babydance's so I can update for her. I can do the same for you if no one else has your number?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

that's ok hun, elliebank can update for me - i would give you my number but i'm thinking given i can pop at anytime and we know you're popping next week chances are we'll be in at the same time! lol


----------



## wishingonastar

ok ladies two questions...

there's a meet at bluewater shopping centre next fri (26th) which will take me 2 hours on coach each way...i'm due one week after that...do you think i'm crazy to even be thinking of going? i'm starting to think so! :dohh:

also, i'm trying to avoid going to get measured for nursing bra as it's all hassle (i know thats a crap excuse :dohh:) but also i'm worried about (.)(.) leakage...so i wondered, those of you who have nursing bras now...has the size altered much from your maternity size? I'm currently wearing 38DD and online guides suggest thats what i should get as nursing bra but i always thought they should be bigger...?!? :confused:


----------



## kiki

wishingonastar said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> babydance!!!!! woohoo you can do it :) has someone on here got your number? if not PM it too me and i'll keep the girls updated...
> :happydance:
> 
> kiki - you may have your section booked next week but i may just pip you to the post...you never know!!! i've had to walk a short walk to post office yesterday and today and each time i've had fair bit of pressure down below and braxton hicks so maybe it'll try and beat caidan???
> :rofl:
> 
> Yay!!! Could there be yet another JJB giving birth before the end of June??? Get some RLT and pineapple over your throat hon!!!! Make sure YOU keep us updated on you too! Has someone got your number? I have Babydance's so I can update for her. I can do the same for you if no one else has your number?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> that's ok hun, elliebank can update for me - i would give you my number but i'm thinking given i can pop at anytime and we know you're popping next week chances are we'll be in at the same time! lolClick to expand...

Indeed hon!!! Lol!! Babydance and I have always said knowing our luck we would both be giving birth at the same time and no one would be updating!!!

Mind you, it's different nowadays and you can get access to the internet in hospital and you are allowed to use your mobile phone these days in a lot of them.

xxx


----------



## Strahberrie

Missy85 said:


> I know! Im watching this thread as much as i can waiting to see who's gonna go!!

Well I had an internal done yesterday because of cramping and pressure over the weekend and i'm not dilated at all :( booo!


----------



## kiki

Strahberrie said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> I know! Im watching this thread as much as i can waiting to see who's gonna go!!
> 
> Well I had an internal done yesterday because of cramping and pressure over the weekend and i'm not dilated at all :( booo!Click to expand...


Aw hon :hug:

Mind you, that can change VERY quickly!!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awww baby dance i hope you are doing ok. did you ring DL? thnking of you. 

My MW went great baby is now head down! woooo :happydance: thats about it though lol.


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I'm 36+2 today and still only dialated to a 1, which is okay but as I"ve said 100 times (I know yall are tired of hearing it) I was much further along with my first two kids, so I guess this little girl just wants to hang out a bit longer. Its all fine cause my hubby is finishing his last week away so I don't want him to potentially miss it but I'm just feeling so DONE as you all can relate to. 

Babydance-good luck to you!
Wishing on a star-I think 2 hours each way is too far to go with only a week from your due date. Even if you didn't go into labor, I just think you might be EXHAUSTED from all of that, but thats just my opinion :) I have quick deliveries (4 hours) so being that far from my family/hospital/ect is freaky to me, haha. 

Question for you ladies, I don't really think I've 'dropped' and I still get short of breath at times. I've heard that third babies don't typically engage until labor begins, so maybe I won't drop until then but its sort of freaking me out like maybe I've got WEEKS to go. Any advice?


----------



## wishingonastar

JJF - hmmm...obviously this being my first i'm a bit clueless but i have heard sitting on the birthing ball a fair bit at this stage helps baby to engage so maybe that could help you...?

thanks for your input on the meet... i am definately now thinking it would not be my smartest move!


----------



## JJF

Thanks wishing---I think what I need to do is just sit still and stop worrying about it all until Sat when hubby is officially home but I've just been SO stressed out lately which is very unlike me but at all hours of the morning/night I'm upset about money, bills, hubby, family, just can't seem to relax :(

I do love when i leave a post and it says I've only got 26 days left, I'm obviously hoping to go before that but 26 isn't too far away, how exciting!


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah i'm loving our tickers at the mo cos we're all so close! the big end is in sight :)

have you found this pregnancy and your hormones and things different from your others?
definately try and relax cos the last thing you need is increased blood pressure :hugs:


----------



## JJF

I usually have lower blood pressure so hoping that won't be a problem, but your right, I need to relax!!! I'm much more anxious this pregnancy but I think it all has to do with my hubby living 2.5 hours away and once he gets home and I get back in my own home (staying with my mom this week and last while he is away) I'll be MUCH better, its just scary to think of him missing it.

looks like baby dance went in since we havn't heard from her, I'm so excited.

KiKi-I remember when you got your csection date and it was close but still a month or something away, I'm shocked its in like 10 days, YAHHHOOOO!


----------



## wishingonastar

that must be so hard living away :( is he in the forces then?
i hope babydance has a nice quick labour as do i hope that for all of us!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

no, my hubby just took a job in different city, we are going to move there but not for a while but he is coming home on Sat and staying until after the baby comes, yippie. 

Babydance update her other thread in 3rd trimester, still in pain but not going in to hospital yet. I told her to get on down there, haha.


----------



## kiki

csmummu - that's great news that LO is head down now,glad all went well at the mw :happydance:

wishing - I wouldnt risk it I dont think. Besides you may well have had LO by then,you never know. 2 hours is a loooooong journey at 39 weeks hon,really.

JJF - yep, I heard that 2nd children onwards tend not to engage, although this is my 2nd and although he hasnt engaged, my bump has definitely dropped quite a bit. Please,please try and relax sweetheart, you arent doing yourself ANY favours. Deep breaths, nice baths, talks with your mum, then Saturday will be here and your hubby will be home. I know, I cant believe I can say I am having my baby next week!!! It seems to have come around so darn quickly!!!

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hows all July mummies today?
Nice to see everyone excited about meeting babies and c section dates. Just a bugger i am been left to term beginning to get a bit uncomfy now, if i walk for any period of time i get a really sore back and side, beginning to get me down feel like an invalid.

Might lay it on a bit thick when i get scanned on the 10th or would that be bad???



Question for ladies that have had a c section before????

I had one 10 years ago with my DD they used glue to close up my wound, what did you guys get? Stiches or staples? Were they sore coming out?
Got a bit panickiy today when i thought of staples, the thought of them in my tummy is scary. Perhaps i should put it in my birth plan.


----------



## Missy85

Wishing on a Star - I think your right not to go hun! Problem is with me id want to aswell as i feel good but i know the day after i would be awful so not worth it..

CS- Glad your bubs is head down hehe

AidedHoney - Im not sure what they use now all i know is about 3 years ago it was staples they used on my auntie... I think ill end up looking like frankenstein hehe


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney, I cant help as my section was 13 years ago, but I got stitches then. And yes, I would lay it on thick when you go back. If you dont ask you dont get. Besides, you never know, there is a strong chance you wont go to term anyway!!! 

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Kiki,
He doesnt think i will go myself as DD was 2wks 4 days late haha!!!! But i think come 36wks i am on mission eviction, RLT, Pineapple, Sex and walking all at the same time if needs must haha!!!!

Its DD birthday on 25th so may wait till after then haha.

Fingers crossed for babydance xx


----------



## csmummu

LOL we should all go to the meet and start popping together :rofl:


----------



## Malingo

congrats Littlemansmum! xxx


----------



## JJF

any babydance news???


----------



## Taranboo

Hi Girls,

Congratulations on your c section date Missy85, I can see it now... you early July'ers will all have your babies and I'll still be sat here waiting...:rofl:

Aidedhoney, my sister had a c section 5 years ago and she had staples. My niece who was 4 at the time saw them when my sister was getting out of the shower and said to her ' is that the zip that they got my baby brother out of?' :rofl: 

Had another major stress today...lol. I had filled out my forms for my new doctors surgery and went in to hand them in. The receptionist was speaking to the pharmacist about some prescriptions so I stood and waited for them to finish. After about 5 mins the pharmacist said to the receptionist 'do you want to serve this woman and we'll carry on in a min?' The receptionist looked at me then said to the pharmacist 'no'. I just turned round and walked out crying. How rude was that... As I got outside my OH who was waiting in the car asked if I was alright and I just saw red... and started calling the woman all the names under the sun. I just sat in the car crying and having a real go at the woman. Anyway OH went in and had to butt in on the receptionist conversation. He said she was rude to him too... 
Argh... what is wrong with me....I am sooo over sensitive at the moment... 
The thing is... OH and myself having been laughing about it tonight but at the time it was a major stress...:dohh::roll::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Babydance, hope you okay hun. xxxxx


----------



## csmummu

ooooh come on baby dance... i bet she wont have long to wait!


----------



## Missy85

Ooooo Babydance may be having her baby and thats why no reply! exciting!!!!


AWW Taranboo! I soooo know about being over emotional, im frequently crying and laughing about me crying! dont know what emotion to have hehe

Nearly lost my temper with a woman at work yesterday. I live round the corner so popped in to say hello.. annnyyyway

While i was there i went and saw some staff in the staffroom and they were saying how i look fantastic, blooming :blush: which is lovely, also mentioning how i have only put on bump weight :happydance:

So this woman who has always been know to take the piss but actually its innapropriate and could be taken the wrong way said:

"Well to be honest i did think you were gonna be Massive as you were big before" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily i laughed along but then replied with 
"Its lucky i take things you say as a joke as i could have been really hurt by that!" the room went quiet after this :rofl: Im sorry but you cant just go round saying things like that to people i dont care if you are joking!! its not nice!! And people dont stand up to her cause they say thats the way she is and dosnt realise! This is a pile of poo! I can have a laugh with the rest but i draw the line!!

Thats my rant of the day hehe!!

Got a hair appointment at 12 and booked it with the manager!! so i will be pampered :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kiki

Morning ladies, hope all of you are well.

I am sure Babydance will update you later on, but I know you are all waiting on some news so I am sure she wont mind me telling you that she is fine, and wasnt kept in last night. I will let her tell you the full story!

Got my last mw appt this afternoon, and I am off to my mums for the morning so I will chat to you all later on.

Have a good day whatever you are all doing.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Taranboo, Haha nearly dribbled when i read that about the zip he he glad i have strong pelvic floor.

Emotions hmmmm mine are all over the place as well the last few days, really grumpy at times then tearful the next. God dam these bloody hormones.

Missy85 good for you for saying that people should think before they open there mouths.

Hope the mw goes well Kiki.
Glad babydance is ok xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

After me posting on the leakage thread yesterday that i hadnt had any, i woke up at one am with something dribbling down my side, It seems my right boobie has decided to start leaking hahaha .


----------



## csmummu

I want leaky boobs :hissy: !!! its not fair the only thing i do have in the boob department is errect nipples! near enough constantly !!! its so silly i have to walk around with my arms folded PMSL!

Caitlin (DD - age 4) Calls my belly button the baby button and thats where hes coming out from... im happy with that :D

i hope you have a lovely hair appointment... i soooooooooo need to get mine done but i really cant be bothered!! 

Its P-ing it down today im so happy but its still a bit warm for my liking! My daughter has her fitst afternoon at big school (primary) today shes very excited cant wait to hear about her day! :D


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

oooh its getting sooo close to us all having our babies!! I cant wait - although I must add I think I am gonna be overdue!! Just have a feeling that nothing is going to happen til after my date!! Thing is I am soooo impatient!! I cant complain coz I am actually feeling quite good - I have energy and the aching has gotten better too but just want to see my Blake here now!!


----------



## geogem

OMG - I just realised I'm on my last box!! scary!!


----------



## curiosa

wow we are slowly getting there!

My little one is now 3/5 engaged (2/5 palpable) and I can feel the difference. I really can't keep my legs closed at all anymore. Everything down there feels stretched and hurts, but I kinda like it cause it makes me feel like I'm closer to having my LO in my arms.:cloud9: But I know she could stay put for weeks , so I won't get my hopes up too much.

MW told me I have carpal tunnel - every morning I wake up and I can't even bend my fingers and my hands are very painful... they are uncomfy all day. 

I wanted to ask a question, which might be a TMI, but I guess there's no such thing as TMI anymore. :rofl: The last couple of days (when I think LO has dropped further down), I've been having quite soft poo, not diarrea, but quite soft and an urge to go quite often. Very unusual for me, cause I'm usually constipated and I haven't really eaten anything that would make poo softer! 
I am wondering if baby being down there is causing my bowels to move more or something like that. Has it happened to anybody?:?:


----------



## csmummu

Yup ditto on the poop! its a welcome change for me im normally very constapated!!!


----------



## geogem

curiosa - I had this the other day, I went loads for a couple of days and had real pressure on my pack passage!! dont know if he's dropped yet tho, got my consultant appointment on monday!!


----------



## curiosa

well it's good to hear I'm not the only one and that it's pregnancy related (don't want hubby to go all anxious about me eating something I shouldn't have!).


----------



## happygirl

Hey girlies! :baby:

Well had my appointment at the hospital today to see aneathsatist ('scuse spelling!:blush:) and consultant. Everything went well,even mananged to get a scan and they said that bubba is 7lb odd at the moment which is reasurring!but......he has a massive head!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

How the hell am i gonna push a baby out thats head is measuring at 41+5 weeks at the moment!!!SHIT!!! :rofl: :hissy::rofl:

But the consultant said hes looking brill and his heartbeat and everything else is perfect! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

When we were on our way home on the bus there was this young girl with a baby and my belly just did flips....Honestly,not until that point did i realise how much i love this little thing growing inside me! I know that prob sounds bad as obv i loved him from day one but she just made this feel really real! Aw girls i cant wait now!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

how are we all feeling anyways??? :hug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

I am ditto on the poops as well been going twice a day for the last few wks which is sooooo unlike me, sometimes its quite a rush to get there as well, phew thank god we have 2 bathrooms. lol Sorry if TMI
Csmummu,
My nipples are erect as well sometimes they stick out loads, have had breast pads on today and no leakage hoping its just a night time things
How was 1st day at big school?

Congrats on the last box geogem.
Congrats on the scan Happygirl i am getting another scan at 38wks and cant wait to find out the weight xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awww yay for a good appointment... hopefully the big head will pathe the way for the shoulders and you will have a good birth!!

I had more plug today and baby has been quiet wouldnt mind going tonight as it happends lol. 

Still thinking of baby dance xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Good evening girls... hope you are all well.

Have to say I am sooooo tired today. Didn't get out of bed until lunchtime, then went to my mums for a couple of hours before going to the hairdressers. (Must be a day for having your hair done!! he he) I could have quite easily just stayed in bed but knew this is my last chance to get my hair done for a while.

One good thing though...I haven't had any emotional outbursts today :rofl:

I have to say that all of a sudden, i feel really heavy. Everything has become a struggle. OH noticed it in me aswell and he has started to be more aware of jobs that need doing and does them before I have to find the energy too...:rofl:Usually I have to ask him to do something or just do it myself...!

I have the midwife tomorrow afternoon, so I am hoping she may be able to help with when I will get my scan through...

Babydance - glad your okay hun. Update soon. xx

Curiosa - ditto on the pooh... I'm going approx 2-5 times a day!!!!!

Aidedhoney - my boobs haven't started leaking yet but they have gone really sore again.

xxx


----------



## JJF

csmummu-you always make me so jelous with this plug loss talk, haha, I'm still having tons of stringy, wet, creamy, yellow stuff but I never seem to have any plug with any of my babies, hum....

Babydance-I'm dying to know over here whats going on, glad to hear your well but give us un update when you can :)

I'm felling lots more pressure yesterday and today, maybe I've finally dropped, who knows, I'm going to get on the trampoline this weekend (do you ladies know what that is?)


----------



## csmummu

hehee i joked with my mum i was going to buy a trampoline! :)

Big school went great thanks Aided shes also got her school report which is GLOWING! even her new teacher said to steve when he piked her up that shes a lovely girl and thats after 2 hours with her LOL you know youve got it good when .... :)

I was sat on the toilet earlier (only doing a wee) and i thought oh i wonder if ive told the girls about the extra plug i lost today (this is after i posted) I am telling anyone who will listen hubby wont listen but my friend is more excited than i am LOL so i had to text her lol.

Tara i gave up the will to do anything for my self a few weeks back! anything that involves getting up or bending down LOL i am still incharge of the laundry though :S lol


----------



## JJF

Okay, so lets review this plug issue one more time since I am so fascinated, is it still the neon/bright green you mentioned back a week or so ago? I have tons of stuff coming out but it certainly isn't green, nor blood twinged, nor brown, just 'creamy stuff' but again, i think that is cervix thining stuff...


----------



## wishingonastar

jjf - yours is plug too! i was looking up on one of the pregnancy info emails i get what a plug looks like and they said its either greeny, yellowy, creamy or blood stained but the common factor is they're all a stringy jelly texture (i'm guessing like fertile CM) so what you're having is plug!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

i think as long as its REALLLLY stringy like snot (or really fertile cm lol) then its plug! wooo!

i am having soooooooooo much presure today down there it just feels like hes going to fall out any minuite! :rofl:

off to the cinema this lunchtime with DD and DD's friend for their first visit going to see night at the measuem 2 lets see if we make it throught the whole film!!

hope everyones ok KIKI youve been quiet!


----------



## curiosa

seriously?
I am having a lot of yellowish snotty stuff (it stretches loads!) - so that's supposed to be plug?


----------



## happygirl

there is a thread that nuttymummy started about the plug its has pics and evrythign.....donmt know how to post a link though sorry girlies but its wasnt that long ago so shouldnt be to far down the list... xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Yeah I saw that thread, do not look if you have a weak stomach though...or have just eaten.
But yeah its worth a look.

Tara
xx


----------



## curiosa

oh dear!! very useful but not for the squeamish, for sure!

here's the link, if anyone wants to take a look: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...gnancy-discharges-dont-look-if-squeamish.html


----------



## JJF

Had some regular contractions this morning for about an hour along with major back pain, but after getting up and walking around a while to see if they got stronger, they fizzled out, so guess they weren't the real deal :) Slept awful again so hoping to get in a nice long nap today while my mom has my little ones :)


----------



## geogem

I want to lose my plug!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

ha ha - I know I arent quite as far along as you lot but I want something!!

still thinking that I will be overdue tho so think I'll have to wait while for that!! 

bored....so bored!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ditto gem i wanna lose my plug too :hissy: and i'm further along than some of you lucky devils who are already losing it!!!! :hissy:

i have a feeling this baby will arrive before the due date...don't ask me why (perhaps its wishful thinking!) but now i've said that, sods law dictates it'll arrive late :dohh:


----------



## Taranboo

Well, I got my scan date through....next Thursday!!! I'll be 39wks then.
I told the midwife ( not my normal midwife)when I saw her and she was appalled. She rang them straight away and got me an appointment for tomorrow at 4pm. Just need to know if I am breech or not. She also made me an appointment to see the consultant on Monday just in case I'm breech and they want to book me in for c-section.
Anyway, I am sorted now...phew! I feel a bit more relieved and bonus, I'll get to see my little girl tomorrow!! He He!!

:hugs: to you all
xx


----------



## godivalocks

I haven't had any signs, either. It's making me anxious the closer I get. I guess I will see if anything is happening when they FINALLY do an internal, which I feel they put off to the last minute.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the scan Taranboo wishing you good luck xx


----------



## csmummu

WOW what a nightmare tara! glad you see someone tomorrow fancy being 39 weeks what were they thinking!!

YAY for finding out what a plug is!! so many of us getting ready. Oh guess what i had this morning!!?? YUP MORE PLUG!! 2 big lots!! :happy dance: baby has been very quiet today but did have a hissyfit. lol


----------



## geogem

stop bragging csmummu!! ha ha lol


----------



## Aidedhoney

I havent had any plug..................not sure i want any after reading the discharge thread lol.

I did order some RLT yesterday hope it comes tomorrow and OH and i had some fumbling cant really call it red hot loving anymore haha!!!!! Two words beached whale..........lol
Not had a walk yet as if i walk too much i get a sore side and back.


----------



## csmummu

With all my bragging i will be one of the last to go! my hubby wont come enar me either... i think he knows what i want from him LOL!


----------



## geogem

well my hubby is now finding it wierd and cant "perform" if something is said about bubs before hand or he feels him move!! So how I am gonna get some "lovin" from him I'll never know!! I'm just gonna have to pretend I'm really horny and do him some "favours" me thinks!!
Otherwise it'll be just good old pineapple and RLT for me I think!!


----------



## babycakes76

Eugh at the discharge thread!!
I don't think I have lost mine but then haven't really looked down the loo each time.
Do you feel yourself loosing the plug?

I am starting to get excited now about the baby.
I have GD so may have meet baby sooner if i get induced at 37/38 weeks :happydance:

I plan to start drinking RLT FROM next week....


----------



## happygirl

yea i tried some :sex: this morning and had 2 cups of RLT....still nothing :hissy:

just gonna have to keep pouncing on him!! :muaha: im gonna get some more of his swimmers in me (sorry tmi :rofl:) :spermy: :spermy:

wish me luck!! :happydance:


----------



## pimplebum

congrats to kiki 
july moms are starting to flow now lol cant wait for my turn


----------



## geogem

right think im going to bed!! cant stay here alll night!! 

night night girls!!


----------



## geogem

OMG kiki had caiden!!! I cant believe it!! congrats to her and paul on their baby boy!! hope all is well!!

so much for going to bed eh? i'm so excited now!!


----------



## csmummu

hehee its great that Kiki and Caden are doing well! i wonder how shes feeling :) 

and no i dont feel any plug coming away.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats to Paul and Kiki xxxxxxx

Has anyone heard how babydance is???


----------



## Elliebank

That's great news, congrats Kiki & Paul.

No I was thinking that - Kiki is in touch with her but is obviously a bit busy at the mo!!!

Girls what toilettries do we need to get for the baby? Anything? I know my m/w told me not to use wipes for their bums as even the sensitive ones can irritate their skin, she said to just use water & cotton wool - but what about other things? Baby shampoo, bubble bath, wash, etc, or are we better off just using water?


----------



## curiosa

what? oh wow! Congratulations Kiki!! :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

yay go kiki!!!! 

elliebank - you can use wipes so long as they're sensitive ones to begin with (some hospitals/midwifes agree with them and some don't but its mums choice at end of day) my hospital apparently don't provide anything and expect you to bring wipes - someone i know was caught out and had nothing until she checked her bounty pack and used the freebies in there!

to begin with i've heard its best to just bathe them in water, but you can then progress to the baby shampoos and so on

we have oodles of baby shampoo, bath cream, lotion, talc, bedtime lotion and oil (and i kid you not approx 2,700 baby wipes!) :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks Wishing. I've got some wipes as they were on offer at Asda - but not that many!! Think I'll just use them when we're out tho. Water is cheaper!! :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: when we got BFP my OH kept putting a multibox of 6 packs of wipes in our trolley when we went shopping... about five boxes later i suggested we moved on to bulk buying something else!! then we kept being given loads of freebies of wipes and as leaving presents from work got even more! :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

I haven't bought ANY baby wipes at all cause I came from a family with super-sensitive skin, but I got so many freebies that I must have at least 4/5 packs!! :shock::rofl: i have no idea what to do with them!! I suppose I can use them for emergencies when we're out and about...
I'm going to use cotton wool and also I have bought some washable cotton wipes, as I'm going the cloth nappy way anyway. :happydance:
by the way, my cloth nappies arrived and I'm sooo pleased when them. They are so cute. That's how I spent my HIP grant money :rofl:

for baby bath... I think they say to use just water the first month or so cause they're so delicate. Then find some sensitive products. I haven't looked into that yet...


----------



## Elliebank

curiosa said:


> by the way, my cloth nappies arrived and I'm sooo pleased when them. They are so cute. That's how I spent my HIP grant money :rofl:

Which ones did you go for? What exactly did you buy? (how many, nappy bins, etc.) We want to go with them but I've heard that nurseries might not take them if they're in reusables, so not sure what to do


----------



## purple_socks

Hello fellow july mums-2-b. Just been reading thro a few pages 2 catch up on whats been going on and thought i'd put my 2 pennies worth in....

I read online (after being told this but not believing the person) that swallowing after a 'favour' is 10x more effective than :sex:

this is from a site on natural induction methods: "...Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina." 

although there r some plus point to doing the full act like releasing 'happy hormones' that u dont get from the other method (dunno abt anyone else but i doubt i release any happy hormones when doing the deed...theres nothing to b happy abt when being squashed and bounced abt for 5 mins!!)

Also (on to the next subject) has anyone seen reusable wipes? they're r made with soft fleecey material and u use them with water (and a drop of lavender if u want)...they might b better 4 sensative skin?!

thats me and my 2 pennies worth done. Hope everyones well?


----------



## Aidedhoney

I read that as well purple socks........................sure brought a smile to my OHs face hahaha!!!!!!!!! He should be so lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

purple_socks said:


> Hello fellow july mums-2-b. Just been reading thro a few pages 2 catch up on whats been going on and thought i'd put my 2 pennies worth in....
> 
> I read online (after being told this but not believing the person) that swallowing after a 'favour' is 10x more effective than :sex:
> 
> this is from a site on natural induction methods: "...Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina."
> 
> although there r some plus point to doing the full act like releasing 'happy hormones' that u dont get from the other method (dunno abt anyone else but i doubt i release any happy hormones when doing the deed...theres nothing to b happy abt when being squashed and bounced abt for 5 mins!!)
> 
> thats me and my 2 pennies worth done. Hope everyones well?

Now....I strangely want to try this...Although as a VERY last resort!!!



How are we all anyway? I've made a thread about my BH last night. God it hurt! I thought I had movement and was going to get my bag and everything!!
xxx


----------



## JJF

Kiki popped, yippie! I'm worried about babydance since we havnt seen an update.
I had a better nights sleep but feeling a lot less fetal movement so just drank a second coke. She's moving but not often. Doc office opens in an hour but I hate to be that girl that calls haha. Advice? It seems everyone on here that goes in says baby makes a fool of them.


----------



## Missy85

Big congrats to Kiki! Cant believe it!

This is exactly the reason why im telling hubby to fix my laptop because im missing things hehe

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## curiosa

Elliebank - I have bought quite a selection of cloth nappies, after reading info and advice on the Internet. They say especially NOT to buy the same nappies in bulk cause you want to try different types to see what you like and also what fits your baby best. So I have:
*Shaped nappies*: Swaddlebees Organic Velour Newborn size (2), Swaddlebees Organic Velour Birth-to-Potty version (2), Little Lamb cotton size1 (1).
*Pocket nappies*: Fuzzi Bunz Nappy Small (3), Fuzzi Bunz Nappy Bith-to-potty version (3), Bumgenius Birth-to-Potty (3)
*Wraps for shaped nappies*: Blueberry Minki Small (2), Little lamb size 1 (1), Naturebabies Medium (3), Motherease Airflow (2)
I also bought 10 muslin squares which can be used as nappies, some boosters and some organic washable wipes. 
I will probably need more, but I will see how I get on with the ones I have and then decide which ones to buy more of. :)


----------



## geogem

I'm worried about baby dance too!! its not like her not to be on here!!

As for the wipes thing our hospital favour cotton wool and water but I must admit I use wipes as soon as I get home!! 

The baby toiletries thing - Last time the hospital supplied baby bubble bath and they said just to use a small amount of it and no shampoo or anything for first week or so, just to make sure baby doesnt react badly. But again I used it as soon as I got home and all was fine!!

Well hubby back at work tonight and DS is staying at my sisters for his monthly treat with her so I am billy no mates!! I'll probably spend most of the night on here!!


----------



## csmummu

hey all

Hope your doing ok i have terrible heartburn.... heres thinking its nearly over!!! I won a pram on ebay the bebe loola for £67 been to pick it up today and its like new! excerlent condition!! im over the moon with it and just ordered the car seat from ebay too another £40 delivered so that 107 for a travel system thats like new :happydance: im well chuffed!

i really hope baby dance is ok :( im sure she is :) think positive thoughts for her what ever situation shes in hopefully a busy mummy learning the ropes!

Cant wait to see pics of Caiden!!


----------



## happygirl

ooh congrats kiki!! wicked!! :happydance:

purplesocks: ive havent seen my OH smile so much since i told him your "tip" LOL :rofl:
*ssh i am gonna try it but dont tell him* 

i cant wait until my little man is here now!!!! seems soooooo far away!!!!! :(

happygirl
xx

hope your all doing ok??


----------



## csmummu

lol i mentioned the tip to hubby...he soon changed his mind about trying to come near me! ive told him he will get :sex: and should thank his lucky stars PMSL!

Happygirl thats exactly how i feel but you are 10 days ahead of me !! i have a friend due nearly 3 weeks after me and it feels like she will have hers first lol!


----------



## Taranboo

Morning girls, Hope you are all well.

Kiki, I am so thrilled for you and Paul... can't wait to see pictures of your little boy Caidan. Love and kisses to all of you.xxx

Babydance, where are you? We miss you.xxx

Purplesocks, dare not tell my OH about 'swallowing after favour'... he'll be wanting to 'try' it several times a day... although I could tell him to leave it in a pot for me in the bathroom when he has finished...:rofl::rofl::rofl: Might put him off then!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Curiosa, I have been looking into cloth nappies also. There are so many out there now it's so hard to know which ones to go for. I have a stack of disposable ones for when we first come home but know they will be gone within a couple of weeks. I'll have to be quick and get some though...less than 2 weeks to go!!!

Well, I went for my scan yesterday and my little girl is head down:happydance: and is def a girl...:happydance:all is well...:happydance:and she is a good size...:happydance:. Bring on labour!!! He He!! I just want her here now. She just looked so cute, with her hands clenched together...made it all so very real again yesterday!!

:hugs: to you all

Tara
xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Taranboo congrats on the head down xx

Hope everyone is doing good today? July mummies must be getting very sleepy as hardly any posts these days or perhaps busy with new babies lol

xx


----------



## Elliebank

Babydance has posted a thread -

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/147442-im-going-insane.html


----------



## Elliebank

:dohh: Oops sorry girls, this thread is a few days old - I thought it was new!! Think most of you have seen it. She hasn't been on it for a few days so hopefully that means she's giving birth.

Stoopid Elliebank & her preggo brain!!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Fingers crossed she is busy looking after Sophie xxx


----------



## Kapow

Hi all. Just wanted to let you all know that Chip is now called Max. He arrived yesterday after an amazingly short labour of under 4 hours.

I'll update in the birth stories area as soon as I can.

Big love to you all.

Kxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Kapow!!!


----------



## Taranboo

Wow hun, huge congratulations...he he another JJB!!!

Welcome Max.

Look forward to your update soon Kapow, take care.

:hugs:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## happygirl

congrats kapow! wish that was me posting that though.....really starting to get down about waiting now.... :(


----------



## JJF

Wow, can't believe how many JULY due dates are popping. Me, me, me, want it to be me :) I can't even walk today cause of such sever sciatic nerve pain in my butt and down my leg. Keeping thinking, I wont have to feel this pain when I get my epideral, haha.


----------



## csmummu

WOW 4 hours amzing!

Congratulations! and max is a lovely name i wanted to call charlie, max but my name is maxine so wouldnt have worked :(


----------



## pimplebum

congrats kapow
hope babydance is ok
and hope all july moms are doing well today


----------



## Twiglet

I feel so lost! 7 days away and how many ladies have popped / have signs of labour?! When I get the internet at my house on thursday I'm dedicating my day to reading this thread and finding out who popped and when.

Congrats everyone that has popped :happydance:


----------



## wishingonastar

jjf - i agree! i can't believe how many july mummies are popping early!!! we're only just halfway through june :shock:


----------



## csmummu

lets hope everyone can move up to replace them so everyone has a week or 2 less to wait lol :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Kapow xxx


----------



## geogem

OMG another june mummy !! congrats Kapow!! 

Babydance where are you? hope everything is okay!!

well I have come to accept that I believe I will be overdue!! I know I still have nearly 4 weeks left but I really really think Blake will be late!! Kinda depressing as I would like him to come soon but I really dont think he will!! well i suppose we'll soon find out but I am sooooo over being pregnant - I just wanna meet my Little Blake, god I sound sooo selfish!!


----------



## csmummu

HAHAHA its gone midnight here so im FULL TERM!!!! WOOOOOOO! Could have a baby any moment now.... nope still nothing LOL.... how abooooout.....nooooow? siiigh


----------



## JJF

I ate some spicy food today, had sex last night and this morning but not feeling like anything is going to happen. Tomorrow is Fathers Day so maybe a bunch of us can give our hubby's a nice present, haha.


----------



## godivalocks

This guy has a week and a half...then he better come out.


----------



## Taranboo

csmummu said:


> HAHAHA its gone midnight here so im FULL TERM!!!! WOOOOOOO! Could have a baby any moment now.... nope still nothing LOL.... how abooooout.....nooooow? siiigh

:rofl:

congratulations on being full term hun.....xx


----------



## pimplebum

ahhhhhhhhhhh i just feel like a spoilt brat
i want my turn
i want my turn
i want my turn
stamps foot 
lol hope everyone is well today 
just seen photos of kiki littleone hes so beautifull and im so jealous


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah caidan is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## happygirl

im getting VERY impatiant now girlies!!! cant understand how the overdue mums must feel because im REALLLLLYYYY wanting this baby now!!!!But also everytime i get a tiny sign that i might be going into labour i shit myself!! :rofl: :rofl: 

cant win either way really!

how is everyone feeling today then??

happygirl
:hug:
xxx


----------



## kiki

Hi there my fellow JJB's!! Thank you for all your good wishes!!

Well, I cant believe he is here, my little Caidan!!! It all happened fairly suddenly.Went to mw on Wed afternoon and BP was slightly higher again BUT there was protein +++ in my urine, so she phoned the hospital and they said to go up right away. Luckily Paul was finished work and on his way home so I did a detour to pick up my DD at school and drop her at my mums.

Got into hosp at 3.30 and they started the profile, bp was 140/98, then 151/101 then 150/110. Consultant appeared fairly quickly to tell me I wasnt going home and gave me bp meds, which lowered it to 140/94.

Anyway, had to stay in overnight and the plan was to keep me in until 38 weeks on BP meds, then do the section and get Caidan out, BUT pre eclampsia had other ideas. I was very very ill with a horrendous headache and vomiting on Thursday morning and bp had shot up again, not only that but the CTG they did on Caidan showed that he was distressed too.

So, it was off to Labour Suite for me, had to wait till a couple of emergerency sections were done before me, and it took nearly an hour to get the spinal in me, but things went very well despite that and Caidan was born at 1621 on Thursday 18th June.

Bit of an abridged version, but now we are home and he and I are doing great!!

Hope you are all doing well.

CONGRATULATIONS KAPOW ON BABY MAX!!!:happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Kiki!! Gonna go & find the pics of yr precious lo now.

And you make sure you update the title of this thread to include congrats to yourself!!


----------



## kiki

Can I just apologise to you all for not being able to keep you up to date on Babydance. Obviously being text buddies is a great thing, bujt NOT when you are in hospital giving birth at the same time!!! What were the chances eh??

:rofl:

Congrats again Babydance, want to see the pics asap!!!


xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Kiki huge congratulations and I'm off to find your pictures. Love and kisses to you, Caidan and I hope you don't mind me sending them to Paul too.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So Babydance has had Sophie? Fantastic news... Love and kisses to you too hun. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies,

Well apparently i was in labour lol Soph's here and doing well. I'm here and coping lol wasnt the easiest labour but worth it! :cloud9:
Hope your all ok. And apologies aswell Kiki did ask me to update you all on her progress but i was contracting at the time and didnt manage lol xxx :blush:


----------



## pimplebum

congrats babydance glad to hear you and your littleone are doing well


----------



## bjl1981

Congrats Kiki and Babydance!!!!!
Its all so real now people are starting to give birth!!!


----------



## jenwigan

cant believe how long i havnt been on here for... get my internet back at ome tommorow so can be on here all the time again, awww congrats kiki and babydance am sooooooo jelous of u both. hope u both and littleones are doing well... not long girls 4 us lot now. wonder if anybody pops today to give the dadys an extra present on fathers day. hows everbody doing?? xxx


----------



## JJF

NEVERMIND----I looked back and don't see where the post is that Kiki had Caidan or his pic, maybe I'm overlooking, can someone put the link in this thread...


----------



## JJF

Congrats to babydance and Kiki-too funny that you were both in labor at same time and both hoping to update for the other one, I love it. I had a nice big emotional cry last night, just feel like at night I fall apart emotionally/mentally/physically. This sciatic nerve pain is immense, can't hardly walk and I think the fact my first two came so early and this little girl has other plans has really gotten to me. Its all fine and dandy I just have set myself up for disappointment, you know.


----------



## wishingonastar

jjf - look in third tri section and there's a thread called 'caidan and i are home' started by kiki

well...i walked round tescos for an hour today, carried some pretty heavy stuff round aldi's and then also spent an hour on the ball last night...still nothing! lol


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: thats flippin hilarious that you two were both in at the same time...planned that well! all's well that end's well though :) babydance get some piccies on!!!


----------



## cs22

Congrats Kiki and Babydance xxx

How is everyone today? 

I have a little bit of news, My waters broke at 2;30am this morning. Was just going to go to sleep and it gushed out of me. Been gushing all day. Went to the hospital and she confirmed waters have definatly gone. Been sent home because contractions are not regular yet but i am getting them. Because my waters have gone they said baby could arrive any time now, but if he doesnt come before this Tuesday i am booked in for an induction Tuesday 23rd June at 9;30pm. So excited now, i want to meet baby so bad. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## jenwigan

:o:o:o:o awww congrats hun not long for you now then. :D:D:D:D gud luk with it all ope everything goes well xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

yay cs22!!! fancy them breaking on fathers day...good timing baby!!
good luck - send me your number if no one here has it and i'll update for you
x x


----------



## pimplebum

good luck cs22 hope things start to happen quickly for now


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats again to Kiki and Babydance xxxxxx
Wow what were the chances eh of you both going at the same time lol

Hmmmm makes me wanna have my baby haha getting really impatient that my c section is been left till my due date.

Congrats to cs22 on your waters going good luck and hope you dont have too long to wait till you meet baby xxx


----------



## Kapow

Best of luck cs22. (and all you other JJBs) 

xxx


----------



## csmummu

cs22 said:


> Congrats Kiki and Babydance xxx
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I have a little bit of news, My waters broke at 2;30am this morning.


Well that puts my mucus plug discharges to shame!! :dohh: 

KAPOW i love your new Avitar. Max is a cutie!

I cant find the Caiden pictures either :hissy: 

:rofl: @ babydance and Kiki you did say this would happen!! Which one of you wants to be my text buddy seeing as i still dont have one!! :(

Me and DD have been at the zoo today from 11 til about 4:30 allll that walking and still next to nothing. every evening i think about ringing delivery because he doesnt move any more then he will give me a few big kicks so everything is ok hes just a night person now lol!

So then cs22 is next i wonder if any of these july babies will be born in july LOL


----------



## csmummu

Ah now i see them

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/149685-sophie-mummy-home.html

and

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/149650-caidan-home.html


----------



## purple_socks

congrats 2 the july mummies who've recently popped...i wanna meet my little man now...and see my feet again!


----------



## ladyjayne

congrats to all JJB's whove popped. :D can it be my turn now??? please!!! hehe :D


----------



## csmummu

purple_socks said:


> i wanna meet my little man now...and see my feet again!

Seconded lol


----------



## kiki

Thanks ladies!!!

cs22- good luck!!! 

csmummu - pm me your number and I will make sure I update everyone when the time comes!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

congrats to babydance - I was waiting for news!! 

well still feeling quite good, got consultant appointment tomorrow for growth check - lets see if he's another biggie!! although I dont think he will be as big as my last, just feels different!! 

had a nice relaxing day today tho - even managed a bit of nookie and a nap! cant be bad!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ok... i'm not content with telling you all off for popping early, i'm also now gonna tell you all off for getting growth scans...my final scan was the 20 week one... i want another scan dammit!!! :hissy:


----------



## geogem

wishing - I might not be having a scan, I was told that I will see the consultant first and he will gauge how big he "thinks" he is and if he thinks he will be big then he will send me for a scan.

which doesnt fill me with much confidence as the same doctor told me 3 days before my first son was born that he was really small and he was quite worried about him! He was nine and a half pounds so dont think anything will come of this - even if it is another big boy!! he will probably be wrong again!!


----------



## wishingonastar

don't docs and midwives often fill you with such confidence... :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## wishingonastar

hey girlies, i posted this in third tri but you might not have seen it and may find it useful...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ebsite-offering-lots-info-caring-newborn.html


----------



## geogem

wishingonastar said:


> don't docs and midwives often fill you with such confidence... :rofl: :dohh:

yeah definately!! and to think we rely on these people to look after us!!


----------



## JJF

I've got an appointment tomorrow, 37+1 and I'm going to ask doc to strip my membranes if I've dialated more, obviously if I'm still only dialated to a 1, I don't think he can even get a finger in there to do it, hehe. I had several sweeps with my daughter at a 3 but they didn't work so I'm not sure it will do any good but might make me feel better, hehe.


----------



## wishingonastar

i bet you're one of few women to voluntarily ask for sweeps JJF!! :rofl:


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to the 2 ladies who have just had their beautiful babies...i want mine now, its not fair! ha xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

JJF said:


> I've got an appointment tomorrow, 37+1 and I'm going to ask doc to strip my membranes if I've dialated more, obviously if I'm still only dialated to a 1, I don't think he can even get a finger in there to do it, hehe. I had several sweeps with my daughter at a 3 but they didn't work so I'm not sure it will do any good but might make me feel better, hehe.

Can you request a sweep so early? I thought you had to wait until you were overdue?? x


----------



## Missy85

ARRGHHH still waiting for hubby to fix my laptop so i can come online more often!!

CONGRATULATIONS Kiki, Babydance and Kapow!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Cant believe how many of us July mums will be having June babies hehe

It is all sooooo exciting!!

4 Sleeps to go until my Section!!


----------



## orange-sox

Flippin eck, look at you all go!! 

Can't wait to read all your birth stories and see all the wonderful pics :cloud9:

Go July Babies :D


----------



## jo191

Congratulations to all the July Mummy's so far! I don't think i can read the birth stories until after mine as they get me too scared. I just can't wait for my little one to be here- just wish i could magic it out rather than go through labour! 

I find out tomorrow if i'm going to be induced early this week. I think it will be Thursday! Arhhh.

Jo x


----------



## sam78

Well done and congrats to our new july mummies!! xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Kapow... Max is gorgeous....congratulations again.

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 said:


> ARRGHHH still waiting for hubby to fix my laptop so i can come online more often!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Kiki, Babydance and Kapow!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Cant believe how many of us July mums will be having June babies hehe
> 
> It is all sooooo exciting!!
> 
> 4 Sleeps to go until my Section!!

wohoo... only 4 more sleeps... bet you won't be able to though!!! So excited for you hun...:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep us informed hun.

Tara
xxx


----------



## purple_socks

Missy85 said:


> 4 Sleeps to go until my Section!!

good luck hun x


----------



## wishingonastar

orange-sox said:


> Flippin eck, look at you all go!!
> 
> Can't wait to read all your birth stories and see all the wonderful pics :cloud9:
> 
> Go July Babies :D

aww hey orange-sox - nice to hear from you :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Missy85 - 4 days :yipee:


----------



## csmummu

yay 4 more days!!! i have 20 left :hissy: 

Isnt CS22 being induced tommorrow as her waters have gone?

Kiki. i will pm you later my phone is on the otherside of the room HA! 

Ive been perscribed iron tablets due to anemia... i didnt feel that bad so had no idea! thank god for bloodtests huh! the dreadful thing is theyeve given me a months supply.... im noping to not be pregnant in a month!! lol


----------



## Aidedhoney

I have 29 more days left haha at this rate i will be the only July mummy not have gone hahaha


----------



## curiosa

oh wow! congratulations on all the new babies and their parents!! :cloud9:
it makes me want to have mine NOW!!!! :hissy::rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hi girls, 

well I had my consultant appointment today and thankfully it looks like Blake is average size so they will not have to intervene as first thought! (due to previous large baby and shoulder dystocia). Also he is definately fixed and engaged!!

So looks like I can go all natural!! just hoping its not overdue!! A nice week early would be good!! 

right better go tidy up the dishes from tea!! 

ttfn!!


----------



## Pessimistic

Can I be added to the list pleassssee?? :D 

Pink bump and due July 8th!!!


----------



## csmummu

:happydance: for blake!!! congrats on being engaged!!

hi pessimistic :waves:


----------



## Taranboo

pessimistic - welcome to the JJB's xxx


----------



## JJF

Had my appointment today, only 2cm dialated, boooohhhooooo. I should be fine with all this but I just want to meet my little girl and be able to walk again with out limping with pain and screaming out, hehehehehe. I seem to have a good bit of 'stuff' coming out today, still not convinced its plug since its been coming out for weeks and weeks, think its my normal haha, but I like when there is a lot of it, makes me feel like something is happening.


----------



## wishingonastar

yay great news on blake :)

curiosa- ditto...i'm happy for the new mummies but also envious as anything!!


----------



## cooney

eek! I have two above me and one below who have gone! I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Ladies, sorry I have not had a chance to go through everyone's updates yet :blush:

But just wanted to let you all know that at my obs appointment today she recommended I have an induction if baby had not made an appearance around week 39. Apparently my placenta, which is still working fine for now, is maturing quickly. She reckons it will be better to get the baby out in a few weeks time rather than waiting as she doesn't think the placenta will be working as well past this point. So I am scheduled for an induction on the 15th July (IF the baby has not made an appearance by then....). I will be just over 39 weeks.... 

Am so excited at the prospect of having a date by which I know LO will be here... Am also pleased at the prospect of not lumbering around pg at 41-42 weeks (am already feeling huge and uncomfortable). :cloud9:

Sorry for the entirely self-indulgent post - will read all your updates now as well... 

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello Pessimistics,

Wow even more July mummies have gone, huge congrats to them.

Hope everyone is feeling good today?

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Hey peanut!! nice to know theres an end in sight!! :D

JJF - 2 cms with out being in labour is a result!! and more stuff coming out is cool! Todays a good day to have a baby!! 

Cooney your soooooooo close!!! 

Im desperate for my waters to break! i just wanna stand up and woooooooooossssshhhhh i wouldnt even mind being in public! lol.


----------



## Taranboo

Cs22 - good luck on your induction today, am thinking of you...xx

Missy85 - how many sleeps....? he he not long now babes...xx

JJF - aww 2cm dilated... hopefully not long now..xx

Peanut78 - good to hear from you hun...glad you have got a date...xx

Geogem - great news on Blake...xx

Guess what ladies... single figures today... only 9 days to go... (or 23 if they make me go two weeks over lol!!!)

:hugs: to you all.

Tara
xxx


----------



## eeyore_fan

Hi Girls!
Hope you dont mind a newbie im currently 37 weeks and am due on the 12th of July 

Im not to sure what else to say


----------



## kiki

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. I am off for a quick catch up before Caidan's feed. He is such a good wee thing,we are very lucky!!

pessimistic and eeyore fan - welcome to JJB'S, I have added you both to our list - good luck!!!


xxxx


----------



## Donna35

Hi girls - nice to see so many July girl's having their baby early - hope my son comes early too but not too early!! lol

Oh just noticed too that I'm on as green but I'm actually Team Blue (unless the LO has a surprise for me) if someone can change it


----------



## kiki

Donna35 said:


> Hi girls - nice to see so many July girl's having their baby early - hope my son comes early too but not too early!! lol
> 
> Oh just noticed too that I'm on as green but I'm actually Team Blue (unless the LO has a surprise for me) if someone can change it


Updated you to Team Blue hon!

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Strahberrie

I'm getting impatient:sulk:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies. Just got out of hospital!

I could scream because it was a waste of time!

I went to the ANC check up as normal and she wanted to keep me in as she was concerned about my fluid build up and my BP went high again.

This morning, she's not worried any more and sends me home! Fluid still there, BP still high.

I told her about my pains that I have been getting and they are "Normal in pregnancy".
On the way out I said how much pain I was with my feet (They are actually burning me) and it's "normal in pregnancy". I don't know if you've seen the pictures I put of my feet but they literally have creases now!

I am so fed up as when I went to the ANC she said it was VERY likely I would be induced! Now all of a sudden, I'm fine! I don't understand!!
xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello eeyore fan, welcome 


Kiki your new pic is just lovely..................makes me all broody lol


----------



## pimplebum

hi hope everyone is ok today
kiki im so jealous hes just so beautifull i want my turn
babyblues2 so sorry your having such a rough time hopefully not much longer left now


----------



## jenwigan

how is everybody feeling... i reali wanna meet my lil 1 now :(:( am sooo fed up of being pregnant n cant wait not to be pregnant any more although al miss the lil 1 wriggling about xxx


----------



## Taranboo

Welcome eeyore_fan. How has your pregnancy been so far?

Babyblues2 It's so frustrating when you don't know where you are up to and the fact that they change there minds when there is no change in you... When do you next see the midwife?


----------



## csmummu

babyblues call another midwife and explain. I bet they just needed the bed what ba***rds

Its not fair they do that to you!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

I've got to ring my midwife in the morning to arrange to see her on friday seen as though she stopped checking my BP.

Got another ANC on monday to have another check up. Ever so fed up and now I'm losing my plug!
GRRR!! Just had a nice relax in the bath but got pains and an achey bump and also feel sick!
I give up!
xx


----------



## jenwigan

u sound fed up hun :(:( hugs. iv been having constant back ache for 4 days now really winding me up cant get cumfy no matter how i lie or sit  xxx


----------



## JJF

Hey maxine (csmumummu) guess what, just lost part of my plug and I totally knew what it was after all our discussions, haha. doubt it was the whole thing, but definitly different then whats been happening last few weeks and TINY bit of brown color to it to. I know it could still be weeks/days but its nice when SOMETHING starts happening :)

Don't we all sound like were getting fed up and were really not even due yet, hahaha!


----------



## csmummu

:happydance: JJF!! brown is good!! i havent had any in 2/3 days!! not happy! :( I think i spooked my hubby today, we were in town shopping today and i have some "bend over and yelp" type pains i had about 5 in 5 minuites lol 

I dont think the weather helps with the being fed up-ness :(


----------



## eeyore_fan

Taranboo said:


> Welcome eeyore_fan. How has your pregnancy been so far?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It has been alright had a couple of little scares and found out that little miss likes my right kidney quite alot hence putting me in hospital having contractions because there is not enough blood flow :(
> 
> Other then that im quite over it now the pain and the cant get comfortable :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

JJF - ha ha i was thinking that... i was disappointed to leave midwife appointment yesterday having found baby doesn't appear to have engaged at all yet (getting ready but not quite started - though whether this is what midwife actually meant i'm not sure...don't get me started :grr:) anyway - at home i was rubbing my belly and thoughtfully saying 'perhaps i'm making it a little too comfy for you' and then thought 'hold on, why am i even thinking about evicting you when i'm not even overdue yet, you have every right to still be in there!' :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Taranboo

eeyore_fan said:


> Taranboo said:
> 
> 
> Welcome eeyore_fan. How has your pregnancy been so far?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It has been alright had a couple of little scares and found out that little miss likes my right kidney quite alot hence putting me in hospital having contractions because there is not enough blood flow :(
> 
> Other then that im quite over it now the pain and the cant get comfortable :hissy:
> 
> Aww hope she leaves your right kidney alone from now on... Are you having a girl?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Tara
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Taranboo

wishingonastar said:


> JJF - ha ha i was thinking that... i was disappointed to leave midwife appointment yesterday having found baby doesn't appear to have engaged at all yet (getting ready but not quite started - though whether this is what midwife actually meant i'm not sure...don't get me started :grr:) anyway - at home i was rubbing my belly and thoughtfully saying 'perhaps i'm making it a little too comfy for you' and then thought 'hold on, why am i even thinking about evicting you when i'm not even overdue yet, you have every right to still be in there!' :dohh: :rofl:

I was in the same mind as you... thinking when is she going to come and then realised I wasn't even at my due date...I think it is because there are so many new July mummies and I just want to meet my little girl, to know what she looks like and hold her in my arms, kiss her and cuddle her... oh you know what I mean...:blush:
One day soon girls...:happydance:

csmummu - know what you mean about the weather... My hands and feet have never been so swollen. They don't swell this much when the weather is cooler... it all adds to that fed up feeling... I want to be that mum who has had her baby and is walking proudly in the park pushing her pram, enjoying the weather...lol...xx

Tara
xx


----------



## geogem

Hey ladies, 

just popping in to say hi... I have nothing to report here, still holding on and no clues to when he will arrive. I know I am way behind some of you anyway and have very little hope for popping anytime soon but OMG I am bored!! this weather is killing me!! 

Still feeling quite lucky tho that I havent had any swollen ankles or anything and still have a fair amount of energy, its just the motivation to do anything that is lacking!!


----------



## eeyore_fan

Taranboo said:


> eeyore_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taranboo said:
> 
> 
> Welcome eeyore_fan. How has your pregnancy been so far?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It has been alright had a couple of little scares and found out that little miss likes my right kidney quite alot hence putting me in hospital having contractions because there is not enough blood flow :(
> 
> Other then that im quite over it now the pain and the cant get comfortable :hissy:
> 
> Aww hope she leaves your right kidney alone from now on... Are you having a girl?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Tara
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so do i ..... Yeah a girl unless she changes her gender in the next 3 weeksClick to expand...


----------



## jo191

I saw the consultant yesterday and i'm going in at 1pm tomorrow to be induced! I can't believe that in a matter of days baby will be here. Very scared but excited for the outcome. 

Take care all and i'll let you know how i get on
Jo x


----------



## wishingonastar

wow jo! hope you have a quick labour...how come they've decided to induce?


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Jo!!


----------



## jo191

Thank you...

They are inducing me because they didn't think i would get to full term naturally as I have lupus (but everything has gone really well). Now they just think that given that baby technically is full term at 38 weeks as bigger than average he is safer out (the risks increase the further on you go!) 

I still can't believe it will actually happen though!

x


----------



## wishingonastar

i doubt it'll feel real til they start inducing! :hugs:


----------



## geogem

yay jo, you should be meeting your LO very soon, hope you have a quick labour and update asap. hope all goes well!!


----------



## wishingonastar

right ladies...i'm dragging myself away so i stop eating junk and get dressed and go get some nursing sleep bras so i feel i've done something constructive today! catch you laterz


----------



## csmummu

LOL. my plan today is exactly the oppisite! :D although i do need to sort out nursing bras...

I could have KILLED my DH last night... his SNORING is unbeliavable!! i was up at 4, 4:20 and 5 am thretning to kill him in his sleep! if this carrys on hes gonna have to sleep on the sofa! 

Jo i hope all goes well for you and you are home with your baby soon xx

Eeyore - I hope shes moved off your kidney now! that must have been a tad scary x


----------



## amslou

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is still doing ok. Its far too warm at the moment. 

Just wondering at your recent midwife visits who's engaged and how much. Went this morning and knew mostly cos i cant walk anymore without serious pain that baby was engaged and from a scan last week where the sonographer was surprised how low my baby was. MW wrote on my notes tho that she was 3/5 which is great! She also told me i cant have her next week cos she's on holiday lol so i'm hoping thats an indication she thinks it wont be too long.

Whats everyone else's engaged result?


----------



## Elliebank

At my last m/w appointment (34wks) I wasn't engaged


----------



## Taranboo

Amslou - I have been 4/5 engaged since 36 weeks...xx

Jo191 - hope everything goes well... he he you'll be meeting your LO soon...xx

Has anyone heard from CS22??? Last I heard she was going to be induced yesterday if she hadn't already gone into natural labour after her waters had broken...xxx


----------



## csmummu

not heard anything on CS22.. 

my baby is still free and easy :(


----------



## Peanut78

csmummu said:


> LOL. my plan today is exactly the oppisite! :D although i do need to sort out nursing bras...
> 
> I could have KILLED my DH last night... his SNORING is unbeliavable!! i was up at 4, 4:20 and 5 am thretning to kill him in his sleep! if this carrys on hes gonna have to sleep on the sofa!
> 
> Jo i hope all goes well for you and you are home with your baby soon xx
> 
> Eeyore - I hope shes moved off your kidney now! that must have been a tad scary x

Good luck Jo!!!

My OH snores really badly too. I don't think I used to notice it as much as now that I get up to go to the loo - I find it difficult to fall asleep again because of his snoring. I have actually taken to keeping ear plugs by my bed which I use when it gets bad.... 

I sometimes wonder how LO will react to the snoring. Am hoping if he is exposed to it from the outset he will get used to it. Would hate to have OH sleep somewhere else when LO is here.... 

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

my baby is free and easy too :(


----------



## happygirl

Hi All, 

Saw the midwife today and i'm still not engaged :hissy: but all else is good :happydance:

Gotta see next week about inductions.

Fingers crossed for me please as I just want my baby boy now. I am 1st on the list you know for us July mummys so if you could all please stop having baby's and let me have my turn please, I would be extreamly greatfull :rofl: :rofl:

How is everyone today?

Happygirl & bump
xxx


----------



## kiki

Hi ladies.

Been reading the last few posts and I really feel for you all in this weather. I know for certain how miserable I would be feeling right now if Caidan hadnt come early.

Anyway, I just want to say that I hope NONE of you go overdue and I hope that your LO's come as soon as it is safe for them to do so and that your births are straightforward.

Good luck to all of you!!

I will still be around obviously, just not as much, but I will be checking back and updating the thread as you all pop!!!

Take care

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck Jo

I find out tomorrow if i am free n easy hahaha


----------



## geogem

Blake is 4/5's engaged!!


----------



## happygirl

^^^ im soo jealous :(


----------



## ladyjayne

:happydance:Im on my way, Finn is 3/5ths engaged.:happydance: The midwife told me i'll have a sweep if i make it to my next appointment. 
Really hoping I dont make it that far.


----------



## happygirl

^^^^ ok im really feeling shit now :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

i must be a freak or something!!! :cry::cry:

how can i NOT be engaged!!!!!! 

this is so unfair! 

what will happen if im not engaged? how will they induce me? what will happen??? 

girls i need a hug :cry:


----------



## maybethistime

Gem as if u didnt no that u where engaged :lol: 

Happy girl u will get there soon :hugs: 

Im happy at the min dont mind either way lol


----------



## csmummu

geogem said:


> Blake is 4/5's engaged!!

Why not just say Blakes on his way out!! waving at the free and easy babies on the way LOL :rofl:

My hubby doesnt normally snore but somethings happened in the last 2 weeks maybe its just because like you say we have to get up and pee 6 times a night! who knows?!


----------



## csmummu

Does anyone know what these period type pains are? ive seen people mention them but other than that i dunno what they do lol


----------



## jenwigan

mines fixed it says in my notes what does this mean that shes engaged?? i reallly want my baby out now :(:( xx


----------



## godivalocks

csmummu said:


> Does anyone know what these period type pains are? ive seen people mention them but other than that i dunno what they do lol

Could be starting the dilation/effacement process.


----------



## ladyjayne

Happygirl dont worry, is this your first? 
My midwife told me that its normal not to engage until the last min with your first because your body doesnt know what its doing yet? 
although im pretty sure she's said it cant happen that way with subsequent babies too but as baby engages with 2nd/3rd babies you can also start dilating as this time round your body is more prepared. 
It'll be your turn soon dont worry. :hugs: 
I feel the same seing loads of July mummies go and i'm due so early in the month (3rd) Although I do have an end date in sight now. Was told if I hadn't already gone by the 18th i'll be induced. But the 18th arrrgh! :hissy: that feels like agges away.


----------



## Taranboo

1 week and it my due date:happydance::happydance::happydance:... knowing this little one she'll keep me waiting...lol

:hugs: to you all,

Will catch up with you later, just going shopping with my mum... 

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Ladies.

Hope we are all well today?

Just back from the mw and everything is fine baby is head down but not engaged which isnt an issue as a c section anyways. Bumps also measuring 39wks which again isnt an issue as been having lots of scans and know that the whole measuring tape thing isnt that reliable.

BUT there was one question she wouldnt commit to............Wondered if you guys could help???
I am planning on breast feeding but am going to get in some baby milk just in case which mw said was a brill idea................asked her what kind and she said they are all the same.........used SMA with DD 10 years ago so dont know to go with that or something else.........

What you ladies all doing regards to this????

Thanks xxxx


----------



## csmummu

yay for shopping with your mum!

Im of to lunch with a friend :) my tummy is really hurting so im hoping stuff is happening today :D but not hurting so much its labour but defently not sitting there doing nothing :D

my hubby and i went to the cinema last night to watch transformers big pop corn and big drink to my self :blush: so near the end i gotta pee so i take the risk of missing the end of the film to pee... so give a little push to do the wee as you do... then i stop and stuff is still coming out for a moment i thought my waters were leaking lol. if i didnt need to wee to the point of bursting i might have called the hospital :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

I used SMA with my first after brestfeeding her and she had no problems taking either of them. i would use SMA again... Im not getting any in as i live near 2 24 hour tescos :)


----------



## ladyjayne

Hello JJB's

wondered if any of you can help. I was having "tightenings" last night which were every ten mins or so and hurt more than normal BH went to bed and woke up at 4ish still having them every 10mins or so but they havent got stronger or more regular, I do feel really dizzy though and starving (had two bowls of cherios (SP?) and a bar of choc about to go get some pinapple) oh and back ache last night but not this morning. What do you reckon... anything? or more nothing? 
I hate midwives saying you'll just know when your in labour... im guessing if im not sure then its not quite it! :hissy:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks csmummu, think i will just go with the SMA DD was happy enough on it, just so many choice these days.

LOL @ the weeing in the cinema wonder if you would have got free cinema tickets for life had you been in labour lol
Good luck hope something is happening for you xx


----------



## amslou

Dont worry about not being engaged ladies trust me it makes life very difficult! If i walk more than a few yards it feels like she is gonna tear out of me its nasty. I hope you all get last minute engaging babies for the good of your own groin lol although i know it doesnt help your sanity. 

csmummu - i've been having period type pains on and off put it down to BH and ripening of the cervix.

Aidedhoney - at my antenatal class the midwives told us not to get baby milk just in case because it made it easier to BF if you were finding it hard. My sister ended up giving her baby Aptamil cos that is what the hospital used and i have to say that if i end up giving her formula then this is what i will use because according to the midwives its currently the closest to breast milk.


----------



## amslou

ladyjayne said:


> Hello JJB's
> 
> wondered if any of you can help. I was having "tightenings" last night which were every ten mins or so and hurt more than normal BH went to bed and woke up at 4ish still having them every 10mins or so but they havent got stronger or more regular, I do feel really dizzy though and starving (had two bowls of cherios (SP?) and a bar of choc about to go get some pinapple) oh and back ache last night but not this morning. What do you reckon... anything? or more nothing?
> I hate midwives saying you'll just know when your in labour... im guessing if im not sure then its not quite it! :hissy:

I'm getting these a lot. For me they are just BH but i guess everyone is different. They do say that a few weeks before labour you can start to experience a lot of stuff like this but active labour is very different.


----------



## Twiglet

Hello ladies!

I finally have the internet again :happydance: now Liam will be expecting me to do housework / pop into town...but I'm gonna stay here and catch up with everything instead :p


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies! Only 2weeks until my princess arrives!

Hoping she comes early though!!

Feeling really sick the past two days!! 
How are we all??
xx


----------



## Twiglet

Glad someone else has been feeling sick, not in a mean way, but I just like knowing someone else is out there feeling ill with me...hope it passes for us both soon! (or not if it means bubbas are on the way ;) )


----------



## Pudding-x123

Twiglet said:


> Glad someone else has been feeling sick, not in a mean way, but I just like knowing someone else is out there feeling ill with me...hope it passes for us both soon! (or not if it means bubbas are on the way ;) )

:rofl:I agree!!

I also lost some more plug last night but it was just white! 

Whereas the other day it was slightly pink! GRR!!

xxxx


----------



## happygirl

Hey Girlies,

amslou- i just want some type of sign that hes on his way! but i didnt know that they can engage at labour...thanks for that :hugs:

ladyjayne-thanks for the hugs and kind words...really helps a lot xxx
as for your period type cramps,i keep getting these on and off,think they are just barxton hicks hun xx


----------



## wishingonastar

csmummu - i went to see transformers last night too! managed to make it all the way through without needing the toilet cos i had a mcflurry instead of a drink beforehand!! i thought it was a really good film with action all the way through...can't understand why some people are completely slating it!


----------



## wishingonastar

ok...now its none of your faults so don't get me wrong but it ain't half depressing coming on this thread at the mo!!!! :rofl:

all i read is about other people being engaged, losing plugs, having pains... and i keep thinking 'i have none of this'! my sister told me today that her first was two weeks overdue and i think she was late herself so i'm now thinking my family history is dictating i'll go over...added to the fact baby is head down but refusing to engage yet suggests that'll be the case!

think i just need to now convince myself its gonna be late and plan to potter and do naff all between now and then...so if it comes early its a bonus!

am i convincing anyone yet on my ability to do this? cos i'm not convinced myself!!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I've tried to convince myself with the same and its not worked with me! Hope it works for you hun! We got permission to paint Caitlyn's room yesterday so might save that up and if it looks like I'll go overdue I'll do that :p now just to persuade Liam :rofl:


----------



## JJF

Allie Jane is here! I'll send out the story later but she was born at 9:44pm 7lbs 10 ounzes 20 inches. She is beautiful, lots of brunette hair and she slept practically all night!

Jennifer


----------



## Elliebank

Wow!! Congrats hon!!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh congrats hun!! :D


----------



## pimplebum

congrats


----------



## godivalocks

wishingonastar said:


> ok...now its none of your faults so don't get me wrong but it ain't half depressing coming on this thread at the mo!!!! :rofl:
> 
> all i read is about other people being engaged, losing plugs, having pains... and i keep thinking 'i have none of this'! my sister told me today that her first was two weeks overdue and i think she was late herself so i'm now thinking my family history is dictating i'll go over...added to the fact baby is head down but refusing to engage yet suggests that'll be the case!
> 
> think i just need to now convince myself its gonna be late and plan to potter and do naff all between now and then...so if it comes early its a bonus!
> 
> am i convincing anyone yet on my ability to do this? cos i'm not convinced myself!!! :dohh: :rofl:

It's better to think the latter and be pleasantly surprised, then think/hope you will go early and then be bitterly disappointed.

Congrats JJF!


----------



## sam78

What fab news JJF, Congrats!! xxx


----------



## maybethistime

congrats JJF


----------



## Peanut78

Whoo-hoo JJF, congrats! Bring on the rest of the July mum's as well! :happydance:

xx


----------



## jenwigan

aww congrats hun.... come on we need more july babies out hopefully mine haha xx


----------



## wishingonastar

yay huge congratulations JJF :happydance:


----------



## amslou

wow congrats JFF. I think the warm weather is starting to make july mums pop!

For all those not engaged. Just bumped into a friend of mine and she was telling me at 38 week appointment her baby was not at all engaged baby was free and turning around. She had the baby 5 days later tho so it just shows you that you cant use it as a sure sign cos you never know.


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks amslou - so there's hope for me yet!!!


----------



## Taranboo

JJF huge congratulations, can't wait to hear more from you and pictures too!!!

:hugs:

Tara
xx


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 - don't know whether you'll be on line tonight but I just want to wish you all the best for your c-section tomorrow...He He your day has finally arrived...:happydance::happydance::happydance:...I am thinking of you and am looking forward to hearing your news.

:hug:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## happygirl

congrats jjf! i want mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:

xx


----------



## curiosa

congrats JJF! :happydance:

wow we're starting to pop! only a few days left til July officially starts!


----------



## happygirl

curiosa said:


> congrats JJF! :happydance:
> 
> wow we're starting to pop! only a few days left til July officially starts!

i know! 6 days exactly!! im counting!!!!!!! :rofl: im due on the 1st LOL :happydance:


----------



## csmummu

WHAT??!?! LOL how did you manage that one JJF lol! Congratulations hun! Amazing so many are popping lol.

Wishing, i thought that some of the action shots were too close and as it was metal on metal you could tell they were fighting and who was fighting but not of it was an arm or a leg etc? I didnt realise it was a 2 and a half hour film. 

Ive just been on ebay realised i hadnt got my breast pump yet... found 2 i liked the look of and realised they were the same (almost :) ) so i decided on the cheaper one and then it said make an offer so i did got the pump for £11.00 BNIB (down from 14.99) and 4.99 postage so i managed to get free postage really :) .... LOL as i was typing this i got an e-mail from ebay saying it has been removed from ebay! slightly worried now lol but at least i paid by paypal and other people have recieved theirs this week lol now we wait DOH!


----------



## Babydance

Congrats JJF!!!

Just to let you ladies know Soph was only 2/5ths engaged and i had her 12 hours later! xxx


----------



## kiki

Congrats JJF!!! Fantastic news. You just KNEW she was gonna come early!!

:happydance:

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hope it arrives ok csmummu - should do based on what you said so well done on a bargain!

yeah some of the action shots in transformers were a bit close...like you said they were fighting but you couldn't see the moves they were doing...still rocked though! i'm biased cos i love transformers from childhood!

ok talking films... has anyone seen the ad for the BIG notorious film saying its the biggest film of the year now out on dvd... it was so big i must have missed it in the cinema???? did it actually show or has it gone straight to dvd?


----------



## wishingonastar

aww kiki... caidan looks like such a little cuddler :cloud9:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks for that amslou.

Congrats to JJF well done cant wait for pics xxx


----------



## csmummu

Wishing i think it did go to the cinema... just not for long LOL


----------



## wishingonastar

wow you'd think it was a best seller the way they're plugging it! lol :rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulations JJF!!

Thankfully its a lot cooler today weather wise, I really suffered yesterday!! I was seriously melting!

Hope everyone is all well xx


----------



## pimplebum

hi all hope everyone is well today
been to see midwife im 4/5 i asked if there was anything i could do to help him come out she said to have sex i told her im fed up of that she just laughed lol


----------



## csmummu

wooo pimplebum! i think i would have laughed too :) 

Its soooooooooooooo hot here today the themoter in our bedroom for baby is at 24deg C this kids going to be sleeping naked! I am meeeeelting. I bought a paddling pool yesterday and we all had our feet in it .... do you think i could get away with it while caitlins at school ? lol


----------



## geogem

wow JJF congrats on your LO!! 

I agree with wishing on its getting depressing with everyone getting signs and I still have none!! 

Hubby seems to think that Blake will come next Thursday - for some reason he thinks that will be the day!! 

Well talking about hubby - he has just found out he is gonna be a grandad!! OMG he's only 37!!

I went to see transformers the other night too and I thought it was excellent!! again didnt realise how long the film was!! I also had the thought of "what would I do if my waters broke now?" but hey they didnt!! unfortunately i'm still here with no signs as yet!! 

BUT I am full term today!! I know its technically not my due date but 37 weeks is something to celebrate right??

well better go - cant wait to see piccies of you little lady JJF!!


----------



## csmummu

Full term is defently a reason to celebrate! theres an end in sight! 

Wow hubby is going to be a granddad.... you know that means your ghoing to be a grandma too right? works both ways :) my brother made my parents grandparents when he was 17ish then the baby 19 years later made him a granddad LOL it was quite funny at how upset he was about it yet he didnt have a leg to stand on. Sorry off topic :)


----------



## geogem

Ha ha - this is similar to my hubby - He was a daddy at 19 now at 37 he will be a grandad!! but like he's said to his son, he cant go really mad or that would make him a hypocrite(sp?).

He has told his son that he is not happy about the situation and he should have known better looking at how him and his mum struggled but hey -do they ever listen? 

But I suppose you have to support them - the girl has no-one, parents live in spain and has no-one else here. Stepson on the other hand doesnt talk to his mother (for excellent reasoning) so me and his dad are all they have!! He has suggested that I will be called Nanna but I'm thinking this will make me sound old - especially as I am only 26!! so any suggestions on a cute pet name or similar would be appreciated!!


----------



## wishingonastar

congrats on being full-term 'grandma'... he he :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl: I second that Granny!!


----------



## csmummu

hehe my mum is called Nanny i like nanny its better than grandma! my friends mum wont be called nanny she thinks its old but i think granny is way worse!

Kids will never listen. but thinks are a lot different now for young parents than it was 19 years ago!

Im doing my laundry and my washing machine sounds like its going to take off LOL!

I have a LOT of presure when i stand up


----------



## geogem

yeah my mum is called nanny, hubbys mum and dad are nanna and papa (he's scottish). oh I dont know - seems a bit surreal talking about what to be called by grandkids when I am 26 and pregnant myself!!


----------



## csmummu

OMG.... im 26 in september... lol what about gem gem :)


----------



## happygirl

ive still not popped,,,,,, :( :hissy: :( pissed off now!

sorry just feel like moaning today......

:(


----------



## csmummu

Ive just realised im going to hate getting to 39 weeks...and im only a week and a bit off it


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? hope everyone is well. 
Just wanted to say 
Ive Had My Little Baby Boy:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Baby Thomas Jack arrived on 23rd June at 6:30pm, :cloud9:
He weighed in at 7lb 7 oz, We absolutely love him and adore him so much. We are so happy xxx


----------



## becstar

Congratulations! Can't wait to 'see' him...


----------



## csmummu

Awww yay!! Congratulations hun! So excited more babiessss!!!!


----------



## SJK

cs22 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone today? hope everyone is well.
> Just wanted to say
> Ive Had My Little Baby Boy:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Baby Thomas Jack arrived on 23rd June at 6:30pm, :cloud9:
> He weighed in at 7lb 7 oz, We absolutely love him and adore him so much. We are so happy xxx

congrats xx my boy is called jack thomas !! xx


----------



## curiosa

oh wow! congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## jenwigan

yey congrats hun :):) any more july babies turned into june babies? xx


----------



## maybethistime

congrats hun :)


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats cs22!!!


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulations cs22!!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats cs22 xxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats CS22!! :D :happydance: cant wait for the pictures :D


----------



## pimplebum

congrats cs22


----------



## geogem

congrats cs22 xxxxx


----------



## cooney

I just hit 39 weeks. Only one week left! Jeez this baby needs to come out!


----------



## loopylew

Im 39 weeks tommorow, where are our babies!!??


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats cs22! Wow, July babies seem to be pooping all over!


----------



## geogem

peanut - did you mean popping?? hope they arent pooping all over - what a mess with all of us!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## curiosa

I've been having period pains several times a day for the past few days... does that sound promising?
Hope she gives me and hubby one last weekend on our own and waits for my mum to arrive on Tuesday! Then she has _permission_ to come out:rofl:


----------



## kiki

Yay!! Congrats cs22, looking forward to seeing the pics!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

geogem said:


> peanut - did you mean popping?? hope they arent pooping all over - what a mess with all of us!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny lol


----------



## Taranboo

Congratulations c22... have been waiting for your news...lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## Taranboo

Geogem - My OH was a grandad at 37 too, His daughter then made him grandad of 2 by the time he was 39 and then a week before he was 40 I got my:bfp:
The confusing part... our daughter will be auntie to his grandsons!!!

Well girls, I have been in hospital...

I went out with my mum on Thursday and did a bit of food shopping but when I got to the till I felt a bit wet. I checked it and I had a watery discharge, tinted pink. Nowt to panic about... just put a pad on and thought I'd check it later. Anyway went to mothercare and have to say... I just didn't feel right... just felt unwell but couldn't put my finger on what was actually wrong with me. Anyway mum went home and I got home and when I went to the toilet there was bright red blood.
Okay, so it didn't have mucus with it, it just looked like a period. I'd had period pains all morning and back ache so I decided to ring delivery suite. They said it's probably just my bloody show. At 11.30pm I went to the toilet and I had bled a lot and had a clot about size of 50p, so panicked and rang them again. They told me to go in straight away.
They examined me and baby and all seemed okay. I was 1 cm dilated so blood could be just bloody show. Couldn't explain clot but my bp was very
high so they kept me in. In the morning, I got checked again and bp was even higher but I didn't have pre-eclampsia. After checking baby again they decided to send me home and i have to be checked by midwife twice a week until baby is born.
I just hope this bloody show is the start of something... fingers crossed.

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations cs22!


----------



## wishingonastar

taranboo - i hope things stay ok for you and your LO arrives soon :hugs:


----------



## csmummu

OOOH Tara it all sounds intresting. we could have another june/july baby :) are you still under blackpool now youve moved?


----------



## Pudding-x123

Fed up ladies. All day I've had backache (Period type) Feeling sick for the past 3days. I'm VERY tired! My tummy feels ever so strange today! Lily hasn't stopped moving today which is also very strange for her!

Also I went to the loo this morning. Heard something "plop" into the toilet but there was nothing there!!!!! How strange! Ever since then I've had this backache!

Had to take some co-codomol to get rid of my backache/headache etc.....

Please tell me this is it???? Or I'm close!!

I just want to cry because my heartburn is keeping me awake!!
xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Poor ladies :( Big :hugs: for Tara and babyblues!

I've been going to the toilet a lot lately, wake up feeling ill and then am always tired and have aches in my back and the tops of my legs but nothing...dont mind though as I'm having plenty of baths and plenty of sleep :rofl: No nesting at all still :blush:


----------



## whitelilly

Congrats cs22! :happydance: xx


----------



## geogem

I am feeling very strange today - cant quite put my finger on what is wrong with me but just very uncomfortable and fidgety!! 

I never slept last night - was up with heartburn, too hot, and just generally uncomfy!!

Dont know why just dont feel right - think I might be just tired!! 

Oh well I am busy this morning and having my pedicure at about 2.30pm then I have nothing to do so will come home and take a nap I think!! 

hopefully feel better after that - well nothing is allowed to happen today as I have my friends kids for the day as her childminder is away so cant let her down by going into labour now!!


----------



## maybethistime

gem ive been like this since 4 this morning could not sleep at all i was so peed with my self, im not in any pain tho just slight twinges, dont help when Dh was snoring away happy like, 

I cracked the prob with me heartburn its not as bad as it was before, I shooved one of the cusions from me sofa under there so bed is really high head up and seems 2 do the trick :) which im glad off as even water was giving it me.


----------



## Taranboo

csmummu said:


> OOOH Tara it all sounds intresting. we could have another june/july baby :) are you still under blackpool now youve moved?

Yes I am still under Blackpool, thank goodness. I say that because I am so late into my pregnancy, I prefer the comfort of familiarity.
They were bombed out on Thursday night. They made a bed up for me in the day room!!! I didn't sleep though as the windows were open because it was sooooo hot and I could hear someone in labour downstairs screaming... it was horrible...When you are in delivery suite you don't hear anything... it must be sound proofed!

Anyway, period type pains and back pains are getting worse... more intense but are not regular. Were enough to wake me in the night.
Still having a 'show' and baby is kicking like mad. I'm sure she just wants out now...lol

Anyway, I'm going to have a pamper this morning, was a little embarrassed that I have left it some time since sorting out my 'lady garden':blush:... well, I haven't seen it in a long time:rofl:...!!!

Enjoy whatever you are up to this morning girls... catch up with you later.

:hugs:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck Taranboo hopefully not too much longer for you xxxx


----------



## csmummu

Dont get me started on lady gardens!

actaully dont get me started on AAANNNNYYYY thing today im ready to go off on one at any moment! and im going into town to go shopping so people better not get in my way today :hissy: I think its a lot cooler today hey i might even get rained on. 

Babyblues Could your waters have broken into the loo? with my dd they had to break my waters and i didnt feel a thing not even the wetness you'd epect from being led down when they did it. Maybe give the MW a call and go see if they have gone at least you know then!


----------



## geogem

ha ha tara, know what you mean!! I sorted my "lady garden" out yesterday. I figured when hubby see me getting undressed and just said woah!! think you need to sort that out or blake wont be able to find his way outta there!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## geogem

Oh and guess what!! I have woke this morning with huge fat feet!! they are massive!! and my hands have gone too!! i thought i might have gotten away with it this time as I got p-e last time so was massive then too! suppose i just need to keep an eye on it, dont want a repeat of last time!!


----------



## maybethistime

lol gem made me giggle Lady garden haha, 2 be faire I really cant be arsed did me legs and me arms pits I suppose ill sort it out soon, sat her eatting a whole pinapple lol


----------



## wishingonastar

well... i've been trying to maintain my girl garden, but its such a mission! have decided that what i'm gonna do is the minute i get established contractions my number one priority is to trim my girl garden, number two priority pack last minute hospital bag stuff and then number three... hook myself up to the bad boy tens machine! :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

we've started complaining about the final aches and pains eh? :rofl:

I've been having period pains on and off for a few days now. My feet are now huge and swollen and last night I didn't sleep a wink because it was soooo hot I was sweating all through the night (hubby slept with the duvet though! :dohh:). Also got up a couple of times to pee... but altho I usually have a huge bladder, I had a really hard time getting out of bed and walking to the toilet cause it felt like I was going to burst! :hissy:
Today I had a bloody show... so who knows! Hope the little one comes sometime this coming week, I can't imagine having all this pains and ickiness for weeks!

and don't get me started on my lady garden... i haven't been able to do anything with it for ages and I'm not going to bother either! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

hang about i aint even had my "bloody show yet" give me a sign at least been having those period pains for oer a week now mw on monday im complaining :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

YAY for bloody show! i had mine and 6 hours later DD was born but i was having contractions before it so i showed up so anything could happen now! 

ive had to take my rings off 2 days ago :( but with DD it was a LOT earlier! the heat really isnt helping with the swlling lol i have one fat foot and no ankles lol.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Evening ladies,
Hope your all doing well?

Wow cant believe that so many July mums have gone already or not far from going, huge congrats to everyone thats gone.

I did my lady garden the other day with the electric razor haha it wasnt easy but least its a short back and sides.

Started my maternity leave today was due to finish next fri but spoke to my boss today who happens to be my FIL and told him i wasnt coping, finding it too much. So thats me a lady of lesuire yah yah yah!!!!!

Went shopping today and encountered the most rudest sales lady in Boots went in to buy some Lanisol nipple cream couldnt see it on the shelf so asked the lady who was filling the nappies, she didnt even look at me just shook her head...............i walked off and made sure she heard me comment to my OH and DD that she was rude. To not even look at me or say the words no sorry we dont have any.

Perhaps its just me been a grumpy cow lol


----------



## csmummu

woooh thats rude... i hate rude sales people 

:rofl: at short back and sides lol.


----------



## Taranboo

It gets to me too... It doesn't take much to be curtious!

How are all you girls this morning?

Csmummu - how was your day of shopping?

Aidedhoney - yeah for starting you mat leave. Now's the time to take it easy, do a bit of nesting and keep chatting to us on here...lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

well, i started feeling quite low yesterday (not at all assisted by my feet and legs swelling their biggest yet) and unfortunately have woken up feeling only slightly better

damn hormones :grr:


----------



## Malingo

congrats july mummies! xxx


----------



## ladyjayne

wishing - I'll join you on the feeling low front. I've been feeling really down for about a week now, even woke up this morning crying coz I was in so much pain, but not labour type pains. I have a horrible feeling I'm going to be the first overdue July mummy. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi Everyone, im getting very impatient now, keep reading all the july babies that have come and feel SOOO jealous!! no signs though, apart from being more regular in the number 2 department (ive been bunged up most of my pregnancy!) don't know if this is a sign??!

xx


----------



## csmummu

Aww Lady Jane Lets hope its very early labour pains and you will have baby on or before your due date!

My cousin had her july baby this morning at 2am she was due on the 3rd so 5 days early and she had a little girl they didnt know what they were having :) 

day of shopping was nearly dreadful but turned out to be bearable! lol. the heat and the actual carrying of stuff was enough for me lol! Although i did get rained on a little oh it was bliss!!!

does anyone know how big this mucus plug is? ive just lost a nother big lot.... i think because i hadnt had any for about 5 days it managed to rebuild its self so now im loosing again :rofl: 

I watched a Jimmy Carr Dvd last night hoping to laugh my self into labour... im still here DOH!


----------



## csmummu

Aquarius24 said:


> Hi Everyone, im getting very impatient now, keep reading all the july babies that have come and feel SOOO jealous!! no signs though, apart from being more regular in the number 2 department (ive been bunged up most of my pregnancy!) don't know if this is a sign??!
> 
> xx

Its a sign baby is getting lower :D so keep on a poohing :)


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

well we have been decidedly quiet lately!!

I am so unbelievably bored its stupid!! this is nothing to do with being pregnant either - just got nothing to do!! 

I wanna have my baby now! purely through selfish reasons I know and he's probably quite happy in there but I am sooo impatient!!


----------



## csmummu

Yeah i really want him out like NOW now would work really well. Its my dada 60th birthday party on the 11th - im due 12th and its 250 miles away so i cant go... but my friend is going?! i mean say WTF if i get him out earlier im booking train tickets and getting down there its really not fair :hissy:

oh that cuppled with my mum telling people on the phone today when asked if there are any signs of the baby coming "no shes still sat here as fat as ever" sometimes i really fucking hate my family!


----------



## pimplebum

hi i know what you mean im so bored and just want my baby too
just wondering if anyone has heard from itmelou1984 and how her girls are doing i think she had her section on wednesday


----------



## jenwigan

hellloi girls  am soooooo jelous of every 1 having there babys now, im due on the 8th my cousin was due on the 11th and her waters have gone this morning :(:(:( i really want my baby now. does any one know when you get meassured at the midwifes iv been measuring 41 weeks when i went last monday i have to go tommorow, how big can you meassure untill they get worried or anything? xx


----------



## wishingonastar

aww csmummu - i seriously know where you're coming from...even my OH is getting riled by friends greeting me with 'hello fatty' :grr:

afraid i don't know anything on the twins but i hope they're doing well


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? hope everyones well x
Here a picture of my little prince Thomas Jack who arrived on 23rd June.My due date was 3rd July. We love him so much. He is the cutest thing in the world to me and my hubby. We couldn't be happier :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00137.jpg
File size: 88.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats again cs22 hes lovely xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

he's absolutely gorgeous honey...well done x


----------



## csmummu

hehe ive just seen your other post CS22 and that was my favourite pic outta the 2 my DD still sleeps like that now and shes 4 lol.


----------



## cooney

CS22, what a beautiful baby!


----------



## Aquarius24

well done CS22 hes is beautiful xx


----------



## Aquarius24

geogem said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> well we have been decidedly quiet lately!!
> 
> I am so unbelievably bored its stupid!! this is nothing to do with being pregnant either - just got nothing to do!!
> 
> I wanna have my baby now! purely through selfish reasons I know and he's probably quite happy in there but I am sooo impatient!!

Ha ha, i feel exactly he same! getting to a point where I just wanna meet my lil girl and now i'm getting bigger there's nothing much i can do and this heat is a killer!! Wont be long now for both of us :hug:


----------



## curiosa

cs22 - that is one beautiful baby! He's so perfect, like a model!:cloud9:

Nothing new to report here either. 
So I've been having period-type pains (sometimes backache) for almost two weeks now and I just hate them! My stools are very regular, soft, almost diarrea-like sometimes - and just before I need to go I get the worst cramps ever... it's like there is no space for both baby's head and poo, so it's all squashing into some tiny little space.... I lost a bit of bloody plug.... so when does everything actually start? :dohh: 
I'm not too impatient - just thinking that if she's going to take her time then I'd really rather have waited a bit longer for all these signs to start! 

My mum and my sister arrive tomorrow night so perhaps the little one is waiting for them to arrive first. :shrug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning ladies. How are we all today??

Today is my 1st day of maternity leave and i am full term yah yah, Sadly i have no signs or symptoms of this baby coming so resiging myself that i will go to my section date. 

Got my DD sports day this afternoon so fingers crossed the rain stays off.

Kinnda jealous of all these babies that are coming early, so want to meet my little man, everythings ready for him to come just need him here.


----------



## Peanut78

cs22 he really is a little model! Congrats!

I am in the throes of finishing up final reports (I work as a freelance consultant). It kinda dawned on me over the weekend that I could go into labor and not have finished my work (I somehow thought I still had loads of time) - which would be a huge pain and burden afterwards. So now determined to finish everything over the next few days. 

Am excited at the prospect of no more than 16 days till the big day. I have not lost any plug or felt any differently - so reckon I would have a while to go otherwise... 

Sounds promising for you Curiosa! Bring on the baba!

xx


----------



## babycakes76

Morning all x hope you all had a nice weekend?

I went to norfolk to visiyt family and boy was it hot yesterday!!! I had enough of the weather it is so unbearable isn't it!?
My ankles were the size of an elephant...

Got an appt this pm for a growth scan to find out if they're gonna induce me.

I want to meet my baby NOW!!!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Peanut78 my OH is self employed and realised that he has loads to do over the next few wks work wise think hes praying the baby doesnt come early lol

Good luck with the growth scan Babycakes i get scanned again on the 10th hoping they decide to bring my date forward lol


----------



## csmummu

oooh so it could be baby cakes who has the next baby noone elses seams to be wanting to make an appearance. Siiigh :( 

Im hopefully going to buy nursing bras today... not thrilled about going into town but its really gotta be done!


----------



## babycakes76

csmummu said:


> oooh so it could be baby cakes who has the next baby noone elses seams to be wanting to make an appearance. Siiigh :(
> 
> Im hopefully going to buy nursing bras today... not thrilled about going into town but its really gotta be done!

Ooo I hope so :happydance: but knowing my luck they will let me go full term and buba will be late!! I hope they take after me and not their father who is always late!!

Good luck to evryone else who is waiting x


----------



## Aidedhoney

I bought nursing bras at the wkend but no sure if i like them, think the woman had me try on about 10 different ones.
Good luck with it, i found town a nightmare hope i dont have to go back till i go to the hairdresser next tuesday


----------



## kiki

cs22 - Thomas is gorgeous, well done you!!!

Aidedhoney - enjoy your maternity leave hon, get your feet up and relax!

Wishing - poor you, I really do sympathise with the swollen ankles and legs, mine are STILL swollen and could be for another week or so!! Hope things start soon for you.

All the other July mummies - I hope things start happening soon for you all, it gets soooo frustrating when others are having theirs. 

Love to all of you

xxx


----------



## babycakes76

RANT ALERT!!!!!!


I've had enough of this bloody hot weather :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I am so bloody hot, hot, hot!

Anyone else feels the same??


----------



## godivalocks

You're not alone.


----------



## Elliebank

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I normally love hot weather but I'm hating it!!!!


----------



## maybethistime

yeh i had 2 go out in it 2day thank god it was not to far I have 2 go out in it 2mo but im hooing for some rain lol can u believe that lol


----------



## ladyjayne

Hello ladies, 
how are you all. I'm suffering from the hot whether too babycakes its horrible. Im sat here watching Baby Mama on sky, anyone seen it? I feel like im in the opening scenes atm seing babies everywhere. :rofl: I cant even look at a baby now without blubbing. I WANT MINE NOW :cry:


----------



## MissCherry15

i must be the only one in a rather cool house, going for a nice cold bath :D


----------



## Peanut78

Am I the only one who is cold and has a stinking cold!!! I am in South Africa - where it is now winter time. Ok, ok, that still means it is nearly 20C in the sun during the day, but it is pretty nippy at night. Given the winter is so short here as well, houses aren't really made for cold weather - so very cold inside.... 

Now I've got a horrific cold - runny nose, sore throat and fever - boo!

xx


----------



## csmummu

aww peanut i feel for you. the heat wave here looks set to continue but weve just had a small bit of rain cooling the atmosphere down quite a bit :D

i was shopping today for food (gave up on nursing bras lol) and looked at the cooking oils looking for castor oil... couldnt see any and im so glad i didnt - have you seen the castor oil thread? put me right off...


----------



## ladyjayne

FINALLY..... just lost some plug! Can't belive it, first actual sign that things are going the right direction. YES! :dance: I know its not always a sign of labour but this close to baby its got to mean something right? or am I in some dream world??


----------



## wishingonastar

nope that's great news ladyjane - i'm so so envious! :grr: :rofl:


----------



## curiosa

I swear the baby is a mini-heat generator!!! 
I feel the heat so much more than I usually do, and so much more than hubby who's usually sweating twice as much as me.:hissy:
The heat is unbearable - my house is usually pretty cool but I am sweating like there's no tomorrow and I'm in my undies and I've just had a cold shower!:dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm often sat at the computer topless cos I'm so hot!!!


----------



## curiosa

Elliebank said:


> I'm often sat at the computer topless cos I'm so hot!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## maybethistime

i second that EB lol and just hope i dont get any visitors, remember I had a unexpected dude from the council and I opened the door in the towel I thought was me Dh hahah thank god I had a towel lol


----------



## pimplebum

ohhhhhhhhhhhh im to hot and heavy
just want my little man to come out now


----------



## csmummu

Elliebank said:


> I'm often sat at the computer topless cos I'm so hot!!!

Bottomless for me. still with panties though :D


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the plug loss ladyjane.

I havent been too bad in the heat so far but its supposed to get hotter, going to get loads of ice lollies in me thinks, and drink loads of icy cold juice.

Are any of you ladies activley trying to bring on labour?? If you are what are you doing?
I tried raspberry leaf tea but didnt like it. 
Got OH to do some nipple stimulation which i did like and ended in some red hot loving haha well as red hot as it can be when all you can do is lie there.
Had a longish walk on sat.
Curry i dont like 

What else can i try???


----------



## ladyjayne

aidedhoney have you tried evening primrose oil? you can take it orally, massage the oil directly on to your cervix or put a capsule up there at night and let it dissolve! 
o and driving over bumpy roads.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks ladyjane i will buy some of that tomorrow, will start with it oral, also someone said clary sage oil in the bath.

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

and yes peanut - castor oil thread put me off any such urges too!!! yuck!


----------



## csmummu

wishingonastar said:


> and yes peanut - castor oil thread put me off any such urges too!!! yuck!

but if your anything like me you still thought about it ... like 12% of you still thought it was worth a go! LOL 

Opperation Lady garden - Complete! :happydance: he better come before it needs doing again because that was one hell of an effort!!!


----------



## Lorien

I've had an entertaining 48 hours or so... a bad stomach-ache took us to hospital at 3am on Saturday, where we were met by my amazing midwife. They ran a passel of tests on the stomach, which was shortly joined by a passel of tests for the high blood pressure I apparently developed an hour into my ER visit. Fortunately, I was taken up to maternity where the blood tests etc. revealed that I DO NOT have pre-eclampsia, though they have ordered a whole 'nother passel of tests for this week. I'm going to try and get into work tomorrow morning to clear up my desk just in case they order me off work until delivery. On one hand YAY less work! On the other, BOO less money, and more guilt about abandoning my co-workers to the misery of short-staffed-ness. But YAY I can nest at my leisure and maybe figure out how to applique flannel... hmmm... 

An upside is that we got a tour of the maternity ward which is Really, Really Nice. The rooms are big, have nice windows, and every room has a HUGE bath. Also, Steve now knows the lie of the land, as it were, which should make the disorientation of going there to have the baby much less intrusive. 

And the biggest upside, Baby Jack is perfectly fine and was reassuringly active throughout the whole hospital thing. He's doing great and even in the worst case scenario, where they decide to get him out a little early, he is absolutely prepared and ready for life on the outside. 

Good lord, I can't even fathom what it would be like to have him come early... I'm SO not ready! Note to self: buy car seat this week...


----------



## Taranboo

Hi girls, Hope you are all well.

I have had a nightmare couple of days... 

Sunday morning I got up and after about an hour felt really sick and dizzy so I went back to bed. Felt like this most of the day so just kept sleeping and crying through it...:cry:
At 9pm I started with latent contractions. Coming every 20 mins. Started very mild period like pains only lasting about 30 - 40 secs. This went on all night and I thought this is it... :happydance: 
By the time the midwife came to see me at 11am, they had stopped...:dohh: She just told me to keep active and not worry about them as they can go on for days before active labour starts...:hissy:
Anyway, just had the odd one through out the day nothing much... then last night they started again at 3.30am... every 10 - 15 mins, lasting 40 - 90 secs. They start like severe period cramps at the front and in my back, then intensify to a peak, which is quite debilitating and then starts coming down again and then disappears.
I hope this is it girls... with being in hospital last week and then the last couple of days... I'm ready for her now...

:hugs: to all of you

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

lorien - glad all's turned out ok with you

tara - woohoo! please let this be it for you... and then its my turn! he he :)
hope you go into active labour and the period pain type ones aren't dragged out :yipee:


----------



## wishingonastar

csmummu said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> and yes peanut - castor oil thread put me off any such urges too!!! yuck!
> 
> but if your anything like me you still thought about it ... like 12% of you still thought it was worth a go! LOL
> 
> Opperation Lady garden - Complete! :happydance: he better come before it needs doing again because that was one hell of an effort!!!Click to expand...

:blush: ok i admit it...i read that thread with the idea of doing it myself in my mind, but then got really really put off...! although induction can cause painful painful contractions i'd rather that than the side effects of castor oil... pooing yourself all through labour anyone?? :rofl:

so everyone, today csmummu is celebrating that she has a neat lady garden :yipee:

:rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Must admit i dont fancy the whole castor oil thing,

Wow everyones been busy plucking/shaving/waxing/hospital visits and having contractions.

Wonder who will be the 1st to have their baby in July??? We should run a sweep lol winner gets a bottle of castor oil lol


----------



## ladyjayne

wishingonastar said:


> lorien - glad all's turned out ok with you
> 
> tara - woohoo! please let this be it for you... and then its my turn! he he :)
> hope you go into active labour and the period pain type ones aren't dragged out :yipee:

YAY for you tara. Sounds like this could be it. 
Wishing if you go before me i'll just have to errrm :bike: lol. Its my turn next. Are there any July mummies infront of me who havent gone??


----------



## Elliebank

Where's the castor oil thread girlies? Want to have a nosy


----------



## wishingonastar

*sigh* oh ok ladyjayne...only fair you're before me... flipping hurry up then you two!!! :rofl:

castor oil thread is in third tri elliebank...its a nasty read!!!


----------



## csmummu

Lorien im glad baby is doing ok. now go get that car seat!! :D

Tara! yay!!! very soon for you i reccon! 

LOL wishing i wouldnt exactly say neat :rofl: I am also celebrating seeing the midwife this afternoon! shes lovely... now if only she could get this baby moving i would marry her! Ive lost my pee bottle :( looks like i might be doing a fruitshoot special! lol


----------



## wishingonastar

:rofl: even if you find your pee bottle you've so gotta do the fruit shoot idea! :rofl:

my midwife isn't awful as such, but i definately haven't bonded with her...when she said last week 'see you in a week if not sooner' i started wondering if she was gonna deliver my baby in hospital then?? kept thinking i hope not cos i don't have an awful lot of faith in her given she was responsible for my SIL and nephew nearly dying at end of last year when she missed severe pre-eclampsia signals...long story but :grr:


----------



## jenwigan

last day for any of us july mummies to become june mummies hmm i wonder if there will be any more :) its my period due date today feeling a bit nervous even though nothing will happen i still have to wait until my scan due date hurry up 8th please! xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh yeah its july tomorrow isn't it!!! :yipee:


----------



## Taranboo

Oh girls, the pains eased off this morning... argh...!!! but at least I managed to go back to bed for some more sleep.:sleep:
Since 1pm though, I just seemed to have had constant back ache and period pains and then every 20 mins... the worst pain I have had so far...breathing doesn't help at all... please let this be it!!! 

csmummu - fruit shoot special...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tara
xxxxx


----------



## jenwigan

gud luk hun really do hope this is for you :D:D:D xx


----------



## csmummu

OOH tara you and hubby have to go for a walk! or he can drive and you can jog along side that way if anything does happen you dont have to walk back home to get to the car!! :) 

I found my pee bottle... and i have done a fruit shoot special before.. Caitlin was quite bermused as to why i peed in her Juice :rofl:

Annnny way my bog news for today *NOT* is im 4/5ths engaged...woo... kinda what you'd epect at this stage i think. 

Wishing ... as if you didnt know it was July tomorrow! only 4 days to go today for you... How was your appointment today? and lets hope shes on not hospital duty when you deliver!!!


----------



## jabbapumba

hi all am new thought i would introduce myself and say i'm due july 22nd and were having a bab girl xx


----------



## Twiglet

Hello jabba :) any name ideas for your little girl?

Fingers crossed for you Tara! I hope someone pops tonight / early hours of the morning so we can have our first in july july mummy! :D :happydance:

I was hoping that maybe I'd get some signs today as Liam's gone to see Spinal Tap in London and was hoping that Caitlyn would take this as an inconvient sign and decide to start appearing....but alas no :rofl:


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies, 

Tara - I hope this is it for you hunni, are you gonna be our first official July mummy!! 

Still no signs for me but I kinda dont want him to come until next friday anyway as thats when hubby starts his leave - it has now been all sorted that he starts it when I am 39 weeks and has a month off!! yay! he's been saving days up for this as he doesnt usually get "normal" annual leave due to his shift patterns!! 

Nursery is nearly finished!! just got to get the curtains up and put all of little mans stuff in tomorrow and then we will be all ready!! yay!!


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh tara i'm sooooo jealous :rofl:

MW appointment was same as always really Csmummu... she helpfully wrote 'eng' in my notes so i have no clue as to how engaged and as questioning seems fruitless i didn't bother! she did say if i want i can have a sweep at next appointment to try and encourage things naturally before they go down induction route so i said yes please!

glad your appointment was ok too...have they spoken about sweeps with you yet?


----------



## geogem

oh - sorry, hello and welcome jabbapumba!! welcome to the thread - how has your pregnancy gone so far?


----------



## geogem

just wanna say congrats to itsmelou her twinnies are gorgeous!!


----------



## csmummu

Awwww arnt they just the cutest!! :D

My mum has started a pool on when baby is coming,.... oh and the weight... shes saying 9lbs something... thanks mother we all know you think im fat! :hissy:

My MW said to me see you in 2 weeks if you make it that far... GOTTA LOVE IT when they say that!!!! :D didnt even mention a sweep. Ive been having strong BH's tonight. I'm going to start playing that song to him thats goes "down down down down, down down down down " LOL no idea what its called 

:happydance: for tomorrow!


----------



## geogem

ha ha - I started talking to some other mum's outside school earlier and one of them said to me - bloody hell thats gonna be a big one!! cheeky cow I dont even know her!! 

I just replied with - wouldnt surprise me, my first was 9 and a half pounds!! she soon shut her fat cakehole and carried on chatting to someone else, the thing is tho I dont think Blake will be that big!! I am quite big but nowhere near as big as I was last time and it just feels different, for some reason I think we might have an average size baba this time - although I might be kidding myself!!

I am sooooo bored - I hate it when hubby is on nights!! think I'm gonna go to bed and read my book!! how sad is that!!


----------



## Twiglet

Woo and July is here :happydance:

The twins are adorable! Lovely weights too :D

I've been having predictions on when the baby is coming from all in sundry and everyone says, when they see my bump, oh she'll be tiny! Erm, dont go by bump sizes oh wonderful strangers that love to have an opinion....at my scan at 31 weeks she was measuring 33 weeks and 6 days and was an estimated weight of 5lbs...her daddy was a 10lber too! 

Got a really itchy bump tonight...not fun :(

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## JJF

Csmummum-I can't imagine trying to squeeze out a 9 pounder and I'm in such awe and amazment of you ladies that do it, you go girl!!! I ripped something awful with Allie at 7 pounds 10 ounzes, was told by nurse if she had been even an ounce bigger she wasn't coming out and you can see doc trying his best in the video to get her sholder out, hehe. But guess what, God knows our bodies and what we are capable of and he just works it all out for us, so no worries to you ladies! Thats my take on it anyhow. July is here so hopefully these days will start getting faster and these babies will make it here soon, I know how anxious you all must be, I was feeling the same way, hang in there girls!!!!


----------



## peanutsmommy

hey everyone hope all is well ... just wanted you all to know i had my baby girl june 20th @ 7 :31 am i am so happy im beyond words


----------



## whitelilly

WOOOO IT'S JULY!!!!!!! :happydance:

Congrats peanutsmommy!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Peanutsmommy!!!

Yay for July :happydance:


----------



## Peanut78

Whoo - hoo bring on July babies!!!! :happydance:

Congrats to Peanutsmommy and itsmelou!


----------



## ladyjayne

WOO its JULY!!! My MIL called last night at 11pm while OH and I were in bed asleep to tell me that my baby's coming today!! I just replied with I hope your right. 
I dont get her sometimes I'm sure I'm ment to call her when im in labour not the other way round and No signs of little man coming today at all. :cry:

and congrats peanutsmummy!!


----------



## maybethistime

congrats peanutsmummy and itsmelou ya littles ones are gourgous :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats to peanuts mummy........

How is everyone today??


----------



## wishingonastar

god that would so make me cross ladyjayne! its nice people are excited but they should give a bit of thought on how their actions and words actually impact on the pregnant lady involved!
i'm getting people tactfully messaging me on facebook telling me the babys going to go overdue and giving me date predictions...thanks for that!


----------



## Strahberrie

i'm pretty annoyed lol... so sick of the 'how are you feeling' 'where is he' 'you look like your eating for 3' but still trying to be nice... and wondering when something is going to happen...


----------



## Aidedhoney

My ears have develpoed the ability to shut out any negative comments from insensitive pilliocks............


----------



## ladyjayne

I was shocked more than anything tbh and half asleep. I really want baby here now but at the same time I want him to wait till at least friday so MIL wont be able to gloat. She did that with the fact that it was a boy only to gloat and then say that the sonagrapher was wrong and actually I was having a girl. :hissy: Sometimes that lady drives me insane.
Aidedhoney - I wish I had that ability, might just try nodding and smiling or noises to make them think im listening.


----------



## wishingonastar

aidedhoney - i try, but don't quite fully achieve it myself!

ladyjayne - know what you mean - i want this baby to be early or at least bang on due date just to prove people wrong cos they're so know-it-all about it being overdue...hope your baby comes out friday :)


----------



## Twiglet

Aww congrats Peanutsmummy :happydance:

Ahh Aidedhoney your so much stronger than me :lol: I snap at people now...am fed up of it :hissy:


----------



## maybethistime

i have a few one liners that I tend to chuck in thier direction, seem to work or i just tend to ignore them... Im the oppersite me mum and sisters think I will go early or on time but me friends are doing em head in about thier stories and what it was like for them... er excuess me when did i become u


----------



## csmummu

OOOOH Wheres Tara!!! we had massive thunderstorm last night at 4am. I was led awake thinking of her giving birth in the storm !! (I hate thunderstorms so while secretly hoping it would start me off there was no way i was leaving my house in a storm LOL ) Its too hot again and is ment to be stormy tonight too... SIGH! I need to get into town but its just not gonna happen today!

Bring on the icecream!


----------



## Aidedhoney

MIL who needs them, 

Mine has actually been ok considering we live just across the road from her and FIL and considering its their 1st grandchild, Do sometimes worry that they are perhaps saving all the annoying things till baby is here.


----------



## kiki

Yay!! Congrats Peanutsmommy amd itsmelou!!!

Jabbapumba, welcome. I have added you to the freont page. Hope all goes well for you.

Hello to all you July ladies, hope you are all bearing up. Every time I log on I pray that at least ONE of you will have had your LO.

xxxxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

i think my little one is going to come out like an ice-lolly he will be that cold ive eaten too much ice cream lol:rofl:


----------



## csmummu

pimplebum said:


> i think my little one is going to come out like an ice-lolly he will be that cold ive eaten too much ice cream lol:rofl:

At least he should slide out :D


----------



## geogem

ha ha - either that or shoot across the room, you'll have to get other half at the end of the bed with a baseball glove!! lol!!


----------



## pimplebum

hahahah i just cant get enough ice-cream at the moment hubby just looks at me in amazment.....that would be great though if he did just slip out nice and easy pain free heres for wishfull thinking


----------



## Pudding-x123

How are you ladies today? 

I'm sitting on my toilet with the lid down just rocking side to side and forwards and backwards! (just my pelvis down) while I wait for my bath to run! 
I can't find my ball so this is as close as it gets! 

Xxx


----------



## csmummu

OOH good luck babyblues! *jealous*


----------



## Pudding-x123

csmummu said:


> OOH good luck babyblues! *jealous*

Oh hunni, I have this feeling that I'm going to go into labour very soon! But I just can't see it happening! Xxx


----------



## csmummu

lol i dont see me going into labour at all even on my due date hes just nice and comfty in there with no signs of coming out!


----------



## natalie7

hi everyone just to let all you july mummies no im going in on monday to have my baby due to all my complications cant wait


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck for Monday Natalie7 xxx


----------



## ladyjayne

good morning ladies. 
any signs for anyone yet? 
congrats Natalie7 bet you cant wait for monday. I'm so jelous right now. hehe
MIL called again last night to see if she was right... obv not, only to trn round and say well its deffinately going to be tomorow then. :hissy: She was talking to my OH and he said theres no signs of baby coming anytime soon and I couldnt believe what i heard! She said that maria didnt have any signs and her waters just broke all of a sudden on the beach. Bless my OH he thought she was on about a friend.... nope she's comparing me to CORRIE!!! :hissy: :hissy: 
I'm glad she lives at the other end of the country sometimes.
sorry rant over. :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

ladyjayne said:


> She said that maria didnt have any signs and her waters just broke all of a sudden on the beach. Bless my OH he thought she was on about a friend.... nope she's comparing me to CORRIE!!!

:rofl: Oh well if Maria's happened like that then she must be right!! :rofl:

Good luck for Monday Natalie :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Good luck for monday Natalie! :hugs:

:rofl: good times being compared to a soap...Liam did ask if it was that easy and I rolled my eyes at him as I thought he was being sarcastic...he got offended as he WAS being serious :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

After I packed my (gigantic) hospital bag & my OH saw Maria's little pink case on Corrie he was saying 'Maria only has a little one' - IT'S NOT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyjayne

Ah well at least its not just me thats suffered because of that episode :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Exactly! And Maria will be out of hospital so quickly and the delivery will be over in a matter of seconds and not take hours...I love men and MIL...they're funny :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

ha ha! i love how you're all being judged against a soap!!! :rofl:

good luck for monday natalie :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

sorry to ask again ladies but how do I know the difference between BH and real contrations. The "tightenings" have been for the last 2.5 hours roughly every 1/2hr and im getting back/period type pains and hot flushes each time i get one then it all goes away. 
I was in the bathroom earlier today and my waters could have gone, i sneezed and something came out although i could have peed. :blush:
I'm going to wait it out before calling the mat unit coz they always say the same thing. I guess i'll know if they get stronger and closer together. I HATE not knowing!!! :hissy: 
Probably with my luck its just BH again and i wet myself (well not really coz i was on the loo) hehe :rofl:


----------



## Missy85

Hi everyone!!

i have a bit of time so thought i would come on and announce the birth of my gorgeous baby boy Zack!! He weighed 8lb 7oz and is long and slim hehe just like his dad!

As you know i was booked in for a section on 26th, went in and in a nutshell the spinal block was not happening after numerous tries so ended up being put to sleep. When i woke i found out Zack had been taken to Special Care for rapid breathing, i was devastated. He was born at 10:43am Friday and i didnt get to see him until midday Saturday. I went down to see him a couple of times and was able to get him to latch on for BF within 10 mins of a deadline to put him back on a drip! Thank god cause he was then able to come up to the ward with me :happydance:

I was in Hospital until Tuesday and since being home i have been on a emotional rollercoaster with one thing and another.. We have also decided we have to rehome our gorgeous dog due to space which we didnt think would be a problem until getting home :cry:

anyway.... here are a few piccies
 



Attached Files:







100_1328.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 10









100_1286.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 7









100_1306.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishingonastar

aww sorry to hear you had a time of it honey, but wow what a gorgeous little boy as a reward :hugs:

poor doggy :(


----------



## Pudding-x123

I am SO sick and tired of these false alarms!

I want to scream! 

My mother thinks I'm having quiet labour...as I get period pains/backache.....etc....Tight bump.....all regular, yet after so many it all goes and I get left with a dull backache. Nothing ever comes of it.

I give up! xx


----------



## ladyjayne

babyblues im with you. i cant ever tell if its really labour or if its just bh. there now every 20 mins or so???


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Missy - he's gorgeous!!


----------



## pimplebum

congrats missy sorry you had a rough time of it but what a beautifull boy you have


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats Missy hes lovely xxx sorry about the doggie but if its better for the doggie then your doing the right thing xxxx


----------



## csmummu

LadyJayne If things are getting closer then its gotta be real BH's are just Random - so i believe.. 

Babyblues my cusin went into labour with just back ache and had her baby 4 hours later and this was last week! hopefully the same for you!

Missy Zack is sooooooooooooooo cute! a definate looker. ;)

LOL @ being compared to corrie.... it seams to be the new way to turture us fat preggo women who are not going to have babies any time soon! my mum is now planning for me to be at the beach tomorrow....


----------



## kiki

Missy - he is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations again. I sympathise totally with the spinal as it took them an hour to get mine done and I was about 5 minutes away from being put under, but luckily the chief head honcho guy came in an got it done.

So sorry about your dog though honey :hug:

xxx


----------



## csmummu

:happydance: my other cousin is in labour last we heard (via facebook LOL) she was 4cms shes having her second little girl and is over due was a late june baby 26th i think?!?


----------



## jenwigan

my sister in laws just ad hers about 1our ago, she's had to have an emergency cesarian due to his weight 10lb 8oz. she was due 26th june. cant wait to see her lil well as his dad has said big one. and cant wait meet my lil one now xxx


----------



## ladyjayne

congrats to all the ladies whose family have had there babies. i bet it makes it feel even more real now that your next! :dance:
well after everything last night till nothing! and im due today! at least theres only days left until they'll induce me! xx


----------



## wishingonastar

i look at it like that ladyjayne... i'm due tomorrow which means i'll be induced within two weeks if all else fails so at least its getting closer! doesn't help totally, but does a bit to think like that!

i would have thought that was real contractions you were having cos like csmummu said BH are random from what i've read...maybe your body was having a trial run and will do the real thing soon for you :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

So did I, they were gonig on for hours and getting closer together and stronger and then they just stopped! It sooo fustrating, But now I know 2 weeks is all I have left at the worst. Im going out with my sister and cousin today to take my mind off passing my due date with no baby (as everyone was soooo convinced I was going to be early) 
It'll be just my luck that I go off in the cinema! haha! :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

haha going to the cinema must be a preggos favourite past time.I guess sitting there not doing anything is good for any preggo LOL.

My cousin is now 8 cm poor thing i went from 5-10 in 6 hours and baby was out with 34 minuites of pushing shes been at it all night! really feel for her in the heat too. 

Looking at the 2 weeks over due thing im going to have a baby this month! at some point lol. 3 weeks tops. I offered it to my hubby on a plate this morning and he rejected me... NOT happy! hes been annoying me for the last few weeks but nothing i can really cause an argument about because he just wont talk/debate things with me. 

Anyway!! My dads 60th next weekend the weekend im due and I'VE DECIDED (because again hubby wont talk to me about it) Caitlin and I are going down on the train lol its only 2 hours and getting met at the train station the other end... all i need is my MW notes and my baby sling and a small suitcase for caitlin Sorted. Im trying to get hubby to come too but its an e ticket and each person needs their own phone cant have 2 tickets on one phone. so again its a get out of Jail free card for him because my phone wont support it so im going to take his phone and he gets a free weekend... im not happy about it but hey im not missing the biog family party. Even people my dad hasnt seen for years are going to be there... how could i not! PLus MW said it was fine so screw him im going! 

aaaaannnnnnnndddddd Breath! Sorry for the rant but this is something thats been building up for weeks it had to be out there! 

Lady Jayne Have a lovely day out and get a massive peice of chocolate cake because your still eating for two Use and abuse that right!! :D


----------



## ladyjayne

csmummu enjoy your dads party, whether your OH is there or not. It's his loss. At least you'll still be having fun and not sat around wondering when its gonig to happen, and the midwife said its ok, so he cant argue. :D

Hmmmm i might just have to have that piece of cake, its going to be a very girly indulgent day, my cousin's just been dumped so she's being over indulgent too. ooo lovely! :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies. Midwife came this morning and said the pains i've been getting are basically contractions and eventually they won't go off after so many! She says I'm pretty close to labour and the pain in my whoo haaaa is the cervix softening ready for labour. Being sent up the hospital now for monitoring as baby not moved much but I just know as soon as I get there she will move like mad! Doubt I'll have any contractions while I'm there as they tend to be more worse at night! 

I can't wait get out the house as my neighbours house alarm is going off and they are away! Arghhhhh! Annoying! 

Be back soon ladies! Xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck babyblues2 hope it al goes ok xxxx


----------



## csmummu

Have a good trip babyblues! My strong BH's seam to be at night too! and im sure he will be born at night :)


----------



## jo191

Sorry not been able to get online to let you know but Baby Finn was born on Friday 26 June weighing 6lb15. He's gorgeous. I hope to get online soon to catch up on everyone's news
Thanks
Jo x


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Jo!!


----------



## csmummu

YAY congrats Jo. :) 

My Cousin has given birth to her new baby girl. Courtney was born at 3:06pm today, she weighed 8lb 5oz. Both mother and baby are doing fine! i bet shes very tired though!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Jo191 and to csmummu cousin..........................when will it be my turn??

Today i have had constant movement not just little ones great big huge mexician waves across my tummy, also feel quite sore and swollen down there, had a some period type cramps but they havent come to anything lol


----------



## csmummu

Dont you just hate big movements its like "Hey Momma! Guess what? It aint gonna be today muahahaha" 

8 days to go tomorrow PMSL


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies. Doctor did sweep today. Told me my cervix was soft and ripe and I was 1cm dilated!

Has anybody ever had a sweep at 1cm dilated that worked?
xxx


----------



## csmummu

Never had a sweep but 1 cm is good :) the MW;s up here dont dont seam to be invasive at all.. just wait and see. 

Ive had a few twinges... fingers crossed :D


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hey ladies, my little boy is due on Thurs 9th and i have been getting bad backache and what feels like stomach ache that comes and goes, at about 6pm i was getting stabbing pains but they didnt last longer than a few minutes and never returned.
I'm not sure if this is the start of something or just false labour we shall wait and see


----------



## Aidedhoney

LOL check us all comparing twinges.............I tried begging with baby last night that it really was a good idea to come now and see all the lovely clothes and toys that are here just waiting for him.
So far this morning all i have had is big huge kicks as if to say helloooooooo i am so comfy in here and have loads of room still to move about. 

Hope everyone is doing fine toady


----------



## csmummu

Every saturday i go shopping with my mumso lots of walking for me today WOO! woke up with period pains and mucus plug today but still a few big kicks lol. 

Last night really got me thinking it was going to happen but i think he was just dropping even lower as i feel hes gone away from my lungs and theres a gap where i just feel normal. lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

ok peeps...today it's happy two week countdown for me, not happy due date! :rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

I havent even had a hint of a plug csmummu..................... Happy walking try and go up the stairs sideways.

Wishing.........Will they leave it 2 wks before they induce you?


----------



## wishingonastar

yeah...got a sweep booked in for tuesday then if that doesn't work the following week i'll be induced! really hoping to go naturally or with sweep cos i've heard induction is faster and more painful than naturally


----------



## geogem

happy due date wishing!! I cant wait for my turn!! 

I am aiming for Friday, I really want my little man to come on Friday - all my jobs will be done around the house and hubby will have finished work for his month off so it would be perfect timing!! Although I know these things dont work out how they are supposed to I can live in hope cant I ?


----------



## Aidedhoney

Fingers crossed you go yourself, i was induced with my DD 10 years ago but it didnt work. Least i have a date in stone if i dont go on my own, even if i go on my own i will still get a c section just earlier than planned, unless i have a really speedy birth haha! I can live in hope.

Geogem, Friday is a good day to have a baby lol hope it all goes to plan for you as well.


----------



## Twiglet

Happy due date Wishing! :happydance: now hurry up little bubba!

Gem, hope baby complies!!

I seriously hope Caitlyn comes soon, am fed up of sounding moany but am also fed up of the period type cramps, pain in the woo woo and legs and the really strong BH's! :hissy:


----------



## babycakes76

Why do they say go up/down the stairs sideways? does anyone know??


----------



## Twiglet

Apparently if your waters are ready to break this encourages them...no idea why / how but thats what I got told when I asked :rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Sideways helps waters and gets baby into the right position so i have been told


----------



## kiki

Happy due date Wishing!! 

Would have been mine too, as you know.

xxx


----------



## jo191

Wishing on a star- i was induced and so nervous about it as heard it last longer, more painful etc but i only needed the first stage (persary) and then everything happened by itself and relatively quickly. Obviously i have nothing to compare it to but it wasn't anything like i expected and i wouldn't now fear having to be induced- hopefully you won't need to be but if you do- it isn't something you need to worry about
x


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks jo that's reassuring :)


----------



## csmummu

Awww wishing... are you our first over due july mummy? 

i had some small twinges walking around town then they stopped :hissy: not happy :( 

Ive booked my tickets for going away next weekend LOL yes im nuts but if i cant go i only loose 22£ but gain a baby win win! 

Still no word from Tara i bet shes being a busy busy mummy :)


----------



## Missy85

quick update, our doggy has been rehomed, i was devastated but for the best and he has gone to a family who recently lost their family dog who was 14 :cry: they have a 7 yr old who will be made up with gus which is what is keeping me going...


----------



## Babydance

hello ladies! Hope youre all well!! Soph's now 16 days old and its flown by!! I've posted my birth story on my journal if anyone fancies a read! 
Hope youre all keeping ok! Not long now!! Anyone got any niggles? xxx


----------



## ladyjayne

nope no niggles and 2 days overdue! I cant stand this!! arrg. Had a really bad day today too so it just made the no signs of baby even worse! :cry:
Hope everythings going better for the other july mummies. :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

The majority of July bubbas are lazy by the looks of things! :rofl:

:hugs: Missy! Know how hard it is to give up a pet :( thats why I'm glad I only have two cats now.


----------



## geogem

Hey girls!! 

wishing - dont worry about induction I was induced with DS and I must admit I have nothing as yet to compare it with it wasnt too bad at all. Well it cant of been I was only in labour just under 2 hours from start to finish and never had any pain relief!! and believe me I'm a wimp!!

I have had terrible back ache these last two nights - woke up at 2am and then 4am in absoloute agony!! Thing is I know its not baby twinges as its an old injury that has crept back and I sat on the loo in tears as I didnt wanna wake anyone!! Which I must admit I then got told off by hubby for!! He said I should have woke him - but I dont see the point in 2 of us missing sleep when he had work at 6am this morning!!

Bless him - he sent me to bed this afternoon and when I got up he had tidied up and was making tea!! Cant complain really!! 

Well still no signs for me but as I said before I am hoping for the end of the week so hubby gets more time at home!! We can only pray right??


----------



## wishingonastar

glad you found a good home missy :)

babydance - sounds like you're enjoying being a mummy which is fab and i'm envious! lol 

csmummu - nope ladyjayne is the first overdue mummy bless her!


----------



## Strahberrie

hey girls, 2 more hours and the 4th will be gone here... no sign of baby really.. i've been having the runs for about 3 days now. Today alot more sore than usual and some lower back pain but no contractions or waters. It's soooo frustrating!!!!


----------



## ladyjayne

Catalyst was due before me and she's still here too. 
wishing - your sooo lucky to get a sweep on tuesday and there going to sort a date out for you. Mine are having me wait till wed for a sweep then if nothing happens i have to go back the following week for another one at 41+5 and then if that doesnt work they'll book me in for one, but they said they'd let me go to the 18th before inducing me and thats a sat will they do inductions on a sat???


----------



## Peanut78

Missy85 said:


> quick update, our doggy has been rehomed, i was devastated but for the best and he has gone to a family who recently lost their family dog who was 14 :cry: they have a 7 yr old who will be made up with gus which is what is keeping me going...

Sorry to hear about your doggy - that must have been tough, but by the sounds of it - it was for the best :hugs:

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ladyjayne said:


> Catalyst was due before me and she's still here too.
> wishing - your sooo lucky to get a sweep on tuesday and there going to sort a date out for you. Mine are having me wait till wed for a sweep then if nothing happens i have to go back the following week for another one at 41+5 and then if that doesnt work they'll book me in for one, but they said they'd let me go to the 18th before inducing me and thats a sat will they do inductions on a sat???

they're making you wait a long time! i'm surprised when peeps get sweeps before their due date, but surely they should be happy to do them soon after? they will do inductions on saturday don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## Aquarius24

babyblues2 said:


> Hi ladies. Doctor did sweep today. Told me my cervix was soft and ripe and I was 1cm dilated!
> 
> Has anybody ever had a sweep at 1cm dilated that worked?
> xxx

My friends had a sweep and she was 2cm...the baby came the following day, good luck hun xx:hug:


----------



## Aquarius24

csmummu said:


> Every saturday i go shopping with my mumso lots of walking for me today WOO! woke up with period pains and mucus plug today but still a few big kicks lol.
> 
> Last night really got me thinking it was going to happen but i think he was just dropping even lower as i feel hes gone away from my lungs and theres a gap where i just feel normal. lol.

oooh sounds promising hun!! Bet you have your LO in the next few days, I keep getting little twinges but nothing....every little twinge and I think 'is this it??' Its so frustrating, so close yet so far!! LOL xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Missy thats nice your doggie got a good home xx


----------



## geogem

Hi ladies, I see we still have no movement on any of you early July mums!! 

Well nothing here either!! starting to get bored now tho but hopefully baby will comply and come thursday night or Friday which would be really nice!!

feeling quite good today tho, no aches and moans like I usually do so feel like I can wait a little longer if I still feel like this!!


----------



## csmummu

OMG another day and no july babies! what are these kids playing at!!!??

I had about 3 twinges throughout the whoooole day today *how pants* Ive been on the wii fit tonight trying to induce myself lol!

Its my brothers birthday today so hes willing Charlie to stay in because he wants his birthday to himself so i hate him today LOL!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps....just thought i'd drop by quickly and say i had a 1.5 hour labour earlier this afternoon and am home from hospital now :)








................................he he april fools!!!! :rofl:


----------



## geogem

you may laugh wishing but it can happen!! mine was only just longer than that the first time!!


----------



## csmummu

@ wishing - OMG my waters nearly broke PMSL! 

Ok someone is having a baby tomorrow! come on girlies!!!


----------



## natalie7

just like to tell you know iv had my baby boy on the 4th of july 6lb 12 0z and weve named him bobby


----------



## ladyjayne

wishing dont do that again, I read the first part and thought you were in labour! not fair! I got all excited for you! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Natalie xx


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations natalie :)

we should all randomly throw fake labours in to keep everyone on their toes, but make it clear someway down in the post that we're fibbing :rofl:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Morning Ladies,
Hope your all well

Congrats Natalie cant wait for the pics xx

I had some pains last night wasnt sure if they were BH or not but they stopped when i went to bed haha OH thinks it may have been trapped wind hmmmmmm lol


----------



## sam78

congrats Natalie!!!


----------



## dreamer

Hello July Mummy;s, wanted to let you all know that my baby girl was born on 28 June 2009 at 22.11hrs. I wasn't due till 29 July 2009.

I was induced which didn't work so an emergency C section was done, I had pre-Eclampsia, baby girl was 6lb 2!!!!

Welcome to my world Matilda Kathryn!!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Dreamer!!


----------



## pimplebum

congrats natalie7 and dreamer


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations dreamer, glad she arrived safe and sound :)


----------



## wishingonastar

is it me or did july seem to be mainly boys at first, but now there seems to be an influx of girls???


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats Natalie and Dreamer! 

And nope there were tonnes of boys to start with and then now there seems to be an influx of girlies :)


----------



## wishingonastar

glad i wasn't imagining things!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats dreamer xxx


----------



## csmummu

Congratulations Dreamer im glad you are both doing well!

Well im pretty damn sure ive been having contractions... at 12 pm i dropped my DD off at pre school had a few dodgy pains and came home the pains were making my legs turn to jelly when i got home i had 3 really strong pains that were like really bad tummy ache! near enough right on top of eachother also had pins and needles with the 3 big ones too god knows whats going on LOL!


----------



## ladyjayne

oooo this could be it for you csmummu.. fingers X'ed for you. Keep us updated!
Congrats to natalie and dreamer too.
On the downside i'm starting to doubt theres a baby even in my belly, no signs of anything! arrg!


----------



## geogem

aww bless ya ladyjayne, I'm sure it'll be your turn soon!!

congrats natalie and dreamer. 

csmummu I hope this is your time hun!!

still nothing here - but as I said before dont want anything until friday!! hope little man complies with that one!!


----------



## wishingonastar

see i have a theory ladyjayne that we're not making our sprogs uncomfortable and thats why they don't wanna leave!!! twiglet said hers has no more room to hide and she can feel all the limbs, whereas mine still has room to hide and often i can't feel any limbs unless it wants me to so i think ours are just too damn comfy! :rofl:


----------



## ladyjayne

wishing - you make a good point. I hope he is just really comfy in there and not just lazy. I can feel limbs sometimes too, not all the time but when LO wants me to know he's still there i'll get a foot stick out of my right side and i can feel his leg then.


----------



## Twiglet

Oh fingers crossed for you CS! :happydance:

Come on naughty overdue babies! They'd be comfier outside I'm sure...I keep reassuring Caitlyn of this and attempting to bribe her but alas she is not one to be bribed :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

Well ive not had anything since 2pm oh well it was nearly there! 

I even did all the house work swept, mopped, washed up, loaded the washer and the drier and then folded the dry clothes... not even a twinge!! :doh:

I feel by babies bum ALLL the time it just sticks out lol!


----------



## Elliebank

csmummu said:


> I feel by babies bum ALLL the time it just sticks out lol!

Me too, she's constantly sticking it out!! :rofl:

Sorry the twinges have stopped :(


----------



## Taranboo

Hi all you fantastic JJB's,

I have just popped on to let you know that Evie-Lin was born 01/07/2009 at 15:00 weighing 6lbs 9ozs. She is the most beautiful little girl I have ever seen. She looks just like her daddy, masses of dark hair and so dainty (really doesn't take after me!!)

Congratulations to all of you who have had your LO's since I have last been on.

:hugs: to all of you.

Tara
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh yay Tara! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Tara!! :hugs:


----------



## Taranboo

Missy85 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> i have a bit of time so thought i would come on and announce the birth of my gorgeous baby boy Zack!! He weighed 8lb 7oz and is long and slim hehe just like his dad!
> 
> As you know i was booked in for a section on 26th, went in and in a nutshell the spinal block was not happening after numerous tries so ended up being put to sleep. When i woke i found out Zack had been taken to Special Care for rapid breathing, i was devastated. He was born at 10:43am Friday and i didnt get to see him until midday Saturday. I went down to see him a couple of times and was able to get him to latch on for BF within 10 mins of a deadline to put him back on a drip! Thank god cause he was then able to come up to the ward with me :happydance:
> 
> I was in Hospital until Tuesday and since being home i have been on a emotional rollercoaster with one thing and another.. We have also decided we have to rehome our gorgeous dog due to space which we didnt think would be a problem until getting home :cry:
> 
> anyway.... here are a few piccies

Missy85, he is just so adorable. Congratulations.

Love and kisses

Tara
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## geogem

wow congrats tara, glad all is well!!


----------



## csmummu

Awww Tara Look at all her hair!!! She is beautiful!!! 

I was thinking of you during the storm are you our first July July mummy :) ?


----------



## Strahberrie

am I the only miserable one today... grrrr...


----------



## kiki

Fantastic news Tara!! Huge congrats to you xxxxx

Congrats to Natalie and Dreamer too xxxxx

I promise I will update page 1 tomorrow, I just dont have time tonight ladies, apologies!!


Pics soon please Tara????? xx

xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

kiki - of course we don't expect you to update at the drop of a hat! you have enough to do! hope caidan's doing well and that things are great for you :hugs:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Tara what a cutie she is xxx


----------



## csmummu

lol @ kiki DO IT NOW!!! god your ment to be super woman! J/K 

isnt it funny how we had a few early babys and now were onto the late ones :(


----------



## pimplebum

congrats tara
i just want it to be my turn now im just so heavy and tired


----------



## natalie7

thankyou everyone hope you all have your babies soon theirs not a feeling on this earth to describe the joy and love you feel when you give birth


----------



## natalie7

just thought id ask has anybody else heard or have had the new baloon induction or is it only me who has had it


----------



## geogem

natalie7 said:


> just thought id ask has anybody else heard or have had the new baloon induction or is it only me who has had it

no - not heard of this one, what is it?


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulations Natalie & Tara :happydance:

GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!!

I have an induction date - yippee! 
17th July :happydance::happydance:

Due to my gestational diabetes as baby is on the borderline of the top line of measuring big (just under the line).

I will be 39 weeks + 1 when they start me off.

Hope you other mums pop soon xx


----------



## wishingonastar

great news babycakes :) you have an end in sight!

i have to sort out the girl garden for my stupid sweep today...can't believe this baby is putting me through a sweep...you wait til it brings boyfriends/girlfriends home...i'll have my revenge then :grr: :muaha:


----------



## ladyjayne

Congrats Tara! 
Babycakes - yay you have the "thats it" date!! It seems all mummies are starting to go or have dates to get to :hissy: though as its before they said i'll get mine!!! arrg. Must convince them tommorow that I should be induced before the 18th as thats 42+1 I cant wait till then.
Wishing - Good luck for today! I hope it all goes well!!


----------



## csmummu

yaya for baby cakes!!!! 

Ive heard of balloon induction i dont know what kind of sccussess it has but it really doesnt sound comfortable either!

Ladyjane thats a long time to wait i really hope you start off sooner rather than later! Good luck at your appointment!

Babydance - i was in the shower yesterday and hubby said to me ... your going to need a shave again soon... i was like thank for that i was hoping he'd be here before i need to do it. Good luck with the sweep and hopefully labour :D


----------



## Babydance

hey guys, ive set up a July Mummies thread in post natal for us. Feels very odd being there!! See you all over there very soon!! xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

:grr: ok, here is my journal entry so it saves me retyping it all here :(

no sweep 

so let's rewind to last tue... 
midwife: right if baby goes overdue would you like sweep before induction?
me: yes please, sweep first then induction if that doesn't work
midwife: ok see you in a week (writes in my notes i said sweep)

today:
midwife: so did you decide if you wanted sweep before induction?
me: umm...yes i want sweep please and induction if that doesn't work
midwife: ok would you like sweep next mon or tue then?
me: (pissed off but knowing there's nothing i can now do about it books a sweep for monday afternoon clearly stating whilst doing so that i want it done asap)

now call me stupid but last tue we agreed on a sweep... seriously i will be sooooo glad when midwife appointments are over with. guess the plus point is by doing it on the monday she comes to my house rather than me to the surgery...

OH unimpressed too when i told him...though i suspect thats also cos his chances of winning sweepstake just went down (his dates are today and tomorrow) 

i thought about saying something to midwife but then figured what's the point...she's clearly not booked me in today for sweep so i'm not gonna get one 

bought some evening primrose capsules though so will try and loosen things up with them!


----------



## Elliebank

Just wanted to let you girls know about the nappy disposal system I've just bought off Amazon -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000274593

When I put the promotional code in it only charged me £6.00 & the delivery is free (as long as you change it to the free option)

:hug:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Way to babycakes xxx

Not so good about the sweep wishing fingers crossed it works right away on Monday.


I have been busy all day went shopping round town and walked for ages n ages so hoping that something might happen as it feels really sore and heavy down in my lady bits.


----------



## purple_socks

Hello fellow july bumps...i'm due 2moro and so far theres no sign of the little guy arriving anytime soon!!! i've tried curry, walking, bouncing, OEP, RLT, clary sage, soooo many pineapples, S-E-X and sat 4 an hour yesterday and again 2day with an electric breast pump attached to b to try and kick start something but none of it worked. been getting period type pains every evening for ages now but they always go away by next morning :-( whens this little guy gonna arrive?!!!! really wish i had a magic ball coz i can't stand all this waiting and not knowing.


----------



## Pessimistic

purple_socks said:


> Hello fellow july bumps...i'm due 2moro and so far theres no sign of the little guy arriving anytime soon!!! i've tried curry, walking, bouncing, OEP, RLT, clary sage, soooo many pineapples, S-E-X and sat 4 an hour yesterday and again 2day with an electric breast pump attached to b to try and kick start something but none of it worked. been getting period type pains every evening for ages now but they always go away by next morning :-( whens this little guy gonna arrive?!!!! really wish i had a magic ball coz i can't stand all this waiting and not knowing.


Oh my god I'm exactly the same, the period type pains ALWAYS come more in the evening or when I lay down to sleep! Keep wanting it to get stronger but it just goes away, had a sweep yesterday and it's done sweet f-all! :hissy:

OH got a day off work tomorrow, we are gonna go for a long walk somewhere if the weather is nice. Hope this works!


----------



## purple_socks

Pessimistic said:


> OH got a day off work tomorrow, we are gonna go for a long walk somewhere if the weather is nice. Hope this works!

fingers crossed it works 4 u!


----------



## csmummu

Oh wishing that totally sucks!

Im about to burst into tears ive had a shit day! my DD has speech problems and its just been agravated in my eyes because im fed up and pregnant!

Went shopping for clothes and everything is fucking neon! Do i really want to look like a Day Glow orange!!!! Way to make a preggo feel good!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Csmummu big hugs to you, i was very tearful yesterday, think its cos we are all so near yet so far!!!!
Hope your DD impediment isnt too bad xxx

Purple socks you could go to bed tonight and wake up with your waters going hmmmm thats what i live in hope to happen to me but so far no sign of anything. x

Pessimistic hope the long walk works for you x


----------



## wishingonastar

big big hun csmummu :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

wishing - I cant believe they didnt give you a sweep! Why would you need to have a special appiontment for one, they just use there fingers right, and there always attached! I'd have been furious. 
I'm also worried now that I havent booked a sweep appointment and it wasnt my normal midwife that said it last week, o well i'll find out tommorow. 

I hope things get moving for all of us soon.


----------



## csmummu

They use their fingers?! i thought of it more like a smear ... 

DD's speech REALLY isnt that bad... everyone can understand most of what she says but you know you just want your kids to be ok and normal But today things just really got to me. Thing is it seams like our faults as parents... so i feel like a crappy mother today and with another due any day im just ARRRGH!!!!! . I am really glad i have a parent facing buggy for charlie... might be able to avoid a repete performance. 

Thanks girlies DH tries to make me feel better and tells me its fed-up-ness and hormones... im sure hes right.

OK NOW SOMEONE PLEEEEEEAAAAASSSSEEE HAVE A BABY ALREADY! - We've really hit a lull havent we! :)


----------



## geogem

csmummu, I agree - someone needs to be going into labour pretty damned soon!! 

I'm getting the tumbleweed feeling!! I think wishing or Ladyjayne should get on with it!!

Please will someone at least get some twinges so we can all discuss them and get excited!!


----------



## jabbapumba

hi all thanks for ur replys my preg not been too bad been havibg loads of twinges but nothing comes of them very frustrating lol and had sickness and other end (sorry tmi) all day today :hissy: just want her out now cant do this for another 2 weeks. plus am worried about big baby she was meauring about 7 1/2 lbs at growth scan 2 weeks agao and i'm 38 weeks tomorrow and not a big girl! my son was only 6 11 1/2 am crapping myself lol.:cry:


----------



## geogem

welcome to my work hun, 

my first was 9 and a half pound and now people are starting to say I look bigger this time round!! I really want him to come now as I'm scared if he comes late then he will massive!! I just want a tiny babba!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Csmummu, i am sure your anything but a crappy mother, we all have bad days with or without the extra pressures of been pregnant.

Jabbapumba are they going to scan you again?


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations to all of the July Mummies so far... and hurry up the rest of the other July babies, we are all so anxious to meet you xxx


----------



## jabbapumba

no aided there just leaving me to get on with it lol got 1 midwife saying they wont let me go over my due date and the other saying they will let me go 12 days over!!! :rofl: and i have now convinced myself she is not gonna come out till they make her and she'll be massive and i'll need a c section half way through as i wont be able to push her out. had midwifes last week was 37 weeks and baby measuring full term??? and she was like its fine you'll be fine:rofl: i dont think so lol


----------



## ladyjayne

yer they use their fingers.....
I googled it and ....Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour. 

I'm sure one of us is going to go soon, we cant all keep going overdue. 
Sorry geogem i've not even had niggles, I got knocked over by my puppy (he's 6months and 27kilos Big Puppy) on his walk, propper rugby tackled, i hoped my waters would go, but NOTHING! this baby's not coming out easily!


----------



## csmummu

I had some more contractions today about 3 in an hour but that was it! MY DH has tomorrow in the sweepstakes... Well he actually said its going to have an 8 in it and DAMNED if im going til the 18th PMSL! although thats only 6 days overdue. 

Im determaned to at least have some plug loss tomorrow LOL! Who thinks we might have 3 babies all born on the same date in the next few days lol


----------



## geogem

DO'h!! arent puppies great!! I know what you mean about big puppies!! Mine already weighed 33kg's by the time she was 6 months old!! what breed is it?


----------



## ladyjayne

he's an american bulldog, and just clumsy. he wouldn't hurt a fly bless him. I had a thousand kisses after he realised he knocked me down. :rofl:
csummu - I reckon were all going on the same day too. There just timing it right. I'm hoping if my sweep works i'll be having baby Finn on friday, just before OH's birthday which is on monday. I have got a meal at his fav place booked for sunday night tho. Still I think he'll prefer baby!


----------



## geogem

Bless, sounds like my pooch!! she runs head first into things and then realises what she's done and cant lick you enough!! 

I hope your right for this mass birthing on Friday!! I am still hoping for Friday for me!! although my mum happily told me earlier she thought I would go overdue!! thanks mum!!


----------



## ladyjayne

I just love it when people keep telling you what day they reckon you'll arrive on. Lets all hope for friday, it'll be really odd now if we all go into labour then.


----------



## csmummu

hehe friday is 2 days early for me so i wouldnt mind :D

Dont you loves mums mines still convinced im going to have 9lbs plus! I bought some tops today for after baby size 14 and i can wear them now so i cant be the size of a 42 story building just yet! GRRRR


----------



## jenwigan

well im due now girls and no signs :( defontly going over. was hoping she would have made an appereance as its OH birthday and his twin brother but nothing :( hows everybody doing?? xx


----------



## ladyjayne

OOOOOoooo sweep today! So excited. I really hope it goes well and my baby's here soon. I dont think i've ever been so excited to have some stranger look up there. :rofl:
COME ON JULY BABIES!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

jabbapumba said:


> no aided there just leaving me to get on with it lol got 1 midwife saying they wont let me go over my due date and the other saying they will let me go 12 days over!!! :rofl: and i have now convinced myself she is not gonna come out till they make her and she'll be massive and i'll need a c section half way through as i wont be able to push her out. had midwifes last week was 37 weeks and baby measuring full term??? and she was like its fine you'll be fine:rofl: i dont think so lol


:rofl: Has your mw had any children?????? lol

Good luck with the sweep today Ladyjayne


----------



## wishingonastar

well...i bounced on my ball from 2:30 to about 6pm yesterday, i took 4 evening primrose capsules orally and then before bed took one..umm...not so orally :blush: and still nothing :grr:

csmummu - your daughter's speech problems sound minor :hugs: and don't feel like a bad parent...sometimes kids just develop things like this and then grow out of it at some stage of their own accord :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh ladyjayne all the best for the sweep, if it works you'll be in labour within 48 hours :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

OOh in 48hrs. I cant wait. Wishing it really sounds like your LO is holding on for dear life. I was on the phone to my step daughter last night (shes 5) and she told me to poke his hands to make him let go. :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

ladyjayne said:


> OOh in 48hrs. I cant wait. Wishing it really sounds like your LO is holding on for dear life. I was on the phone to my step daughter last night (shes 5) and she told me to poke his hands to make him let go. :rofl:

:rofl: 

i got OH to talk sternly to the bump last night, he said you have been evicted from the big momma house...please leave :rofl:

told him i put it up for nomination every day but it never gets chosen!!


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i got OH to talk sternly to the bump last night, he said you have been evicted from the big momma house...please leave :rofl:
> 
> told him i put it up for nomination every day but it never gets chosen!!

:rofl: I thought that the other day - I'm planning on chanting to my bump 'Katie you have been evicted, please leave Big Momma's house' :rofl: Hope it works!!!


----------



## csmummu

LOL Your alll craaaazy! :)

I have such a busy day today so i will proberbly set my self off today on the one day i want him to stay in im off to see family and firends tomorrow lol :D


----------



## geogem

Elliebank said:


> wishingonastar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i got OH to talk sternly to the bump last night, he said you have been evicted from the big momma house...please leave :rofl:
> 
> told him i put it up for nomination every day but it never gets chosen!!
> 
> :rofl: I thought that the other day - I'm planning on chanting to my bump 'Katie you have been evicted, please leave Big Momma's house' :rofl: Hope it works!!!Click to expand...


Ha ha - I have just stolen that Idea for my FB status!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just had a txt from nikijones 

"Gwydion Taliesin Jones born 09.32 weighing 7lb 3oz. Baby and parents all doing well!"


----------



## Shinning_Star

CONGRATULATIONS Niki and family xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks shining star! go niki!!!


----------



## honey08

loz !! has had her LO this morning at 1.40am !! congrats loz and family :dance:


----------



## ladyjayne

Congrats Loz. :happy: 
Well went to the M/W and after talking to her she said that being sick yesterday was a good thing as it ment my hormones were changing again and that was a sign baby was getting ready! yay. He's fully engaged and laying just right. 
At first she wasnt going to do a sweep, but the OH managed to convince her to do it! I'm already 4cm dilated and apparently very favourable. Hoping this sweep works and I go into labour soon. :happydance: If not she's coming to my house on friday to give me another one.
Although they refuse to induce until i'll be 11 days over, lets hope i dont go that long!


----------



## Twiglet

Yey Loz and Niki :happydance:

Ohh ladyjayne I really hope it works for you!


----------



## wishingonastar

ok ladyjayne...spill...was the sweep awful? do they clamp you first with that wierd metal shoehorn like when you have a smear? i wanna prepare myself!!!

so pleased for you that it sounds positive and that things are finally getting moving :)


----------



## curiosa

just wanted to pop in and say... my little baby girl Alice Megumi, was born 3 days early yesterday morning (7 july). So in love with her already! :cloud9:

good luck to the july mums who are still waiting for their LOs. :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Curiosa, Loz & Niki!! :cloud9:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Curiosa, Loz & Niki look forward to the pics xxx

Ladyjayne wow sounds very promising for you fingers crossed it gets things going xxx


----------



## pimplebum

congrats niki , loz and curiosa


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulations Loz, Niki, Curiosa :happydance:

And I hope the sweep has done the trick for you ladyjayne (fingers crossed)


----------



## Taranboo

csmummu said:


> Awww Tara Look at all her hair!!! She is beautiful!!!
> 
> I was thinking of you during the storm are you our first July July mummy :) ?

I was in labour during that storm... the roof started leaking on to the computer... the clock started to move round really quickly as though it was resetting itself... the blood pressure monitor wouldn't work properly... it was a really weird night... still didn't bring on my 'proper' labour till the following day though...lol

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ahh! i've just seen you've updated your avatar - she's bootiful :cloud9:


----------



## ladyjayne

wishing the sweep wasnt all that bad actually. My cervix was postieror (sp) so she really had to "dig deep" :rofl: but no metal thingy, just her fingers and some lube *lovely* it was uncomfortable but it didnt hurt. I wasnt really sure of what she doing while up there coz i just felt hot. Very odd. 
I had :sex: with the OH on her advice and a curry and Im in mega pain now. But its not bump that i can feel, its more really severe back pain combined with period ones too. Definately not BH. but im not sure if this is it!! or if its the niggles that the midwife said i'd get!!! I've had a bath and it slowed them down but they were still there and now i'm out there worst they've been. I have a feeling i'll be making a trip to the hospital in a bit just to see. God damn i've got myself excited for it.


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks for the info hun - i feel more prepared mentally now!
god i really hope this is it for you :)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Had another update from NIki folkes:

"all is going well, Gwydion is feeding beautifully and is so lovely. I am quite sore from section, so had to give in and have morphine, but it is working well. Feel on top of the world about my little boy. He is sleeping in my arms and it feels magical. " 20.11 this evening.

Niki went on to say keep her informed about bumps on the move and asked hows tanya was bless her, even in post c-sect condition she still thinking of others. 

I' ve obvs only popped over to update but I have to say ladyjane I hav a posterior cervix and my labours always started with niggly backs. Good Luck.

Wishingonastar a sweep isn't as bad as a smear but no means! It's a bit uncomfy and 'weird' but it's not too painful. No shoe horns and swabs, just gloves and fingers. HMmm doesn't sound too good but honestly it's not bad!

best of luck to you july mummies! xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awww congrats to the few that have gone :) Lady Jayne i cant believe your 4 cms already with no big signs of labour! Well done you!! 

Im away from tomorrow and will try and catch up with you all on my friends PC but i have 2 text buddies incase anything happends.... not feeling that it will lol. 

Good luck to you all and may more babies be born safe and well :) xxx


----------



## geogem

well ladies I lost my plug!! yay!! 

went out for the evening to our annual motorbike night and must have walked a good couple of miles and when I got home I had lost my plug!! so it obviously did something for me!

still on target for my Friday baby!!


----------



## wishingonastar

that's it gem...today i am going for a loooonnnnggggg walk (with a fully charged mobile phone of course!!! :rofl:)


----------



## csmummu

^^ LOL im petrified of my phone dying on me! lol.


----------



## kiki

Hey ladies!! Hope you are all well. Looks like some of you are near to having your LO's!!! Good luck again to all of you.

I have updated the thread with our recent births, I think I have gotten everyone but please let me know if I forgot someone, and I apologise in advance if I did!!

A quick update on my beautiful boy. The health visitor weighed him on Tuesday and he has gone from 5lbs 13oz to 6lbs 11oz in 1 week!! I am absolutely delighted and he is coming on so well. He has the cold just now which is a sin cos he cant get anything other than saline drops, but when Daddy and big sister get the cold it's almost impossible to keep him from getting it, though I tried my best. 
The infection in my wound has healed and I feel way better now and am loving being a mummy for the 2nd time.

Will be popping over to the post natal thread soon and I cant wait to chat to you all there!!!!

Who's gonna be next????? I'm going for my due date buddy Wishing. Go girl!!!!!!

Thinking of all of you and hoping all goes well (and quickly)for each and every one of you!


xxx


----------



## Elliebank

I'm guessing Geogem - but only cos her text buddy posted this in the other July thread -

*Gem text me at 4am to let me know she was having regular contractions 3-4 mins apart and she was waiting for her mom to come to the house as she was going into hospital. Looks like Baby is defo on the way!!*


----------



## wishingonastar

aww kiki that's great news about his weight gain :yipee: poor little tyke getting a cold though :( naughty daddy and sister spreading germs!!!

thanks for wishing labour on me :) but yeah think elliebanks right and gem has taken the latest spot...

i'm off to jump in the shower and then get ready for a hike :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck GeoGem,

Think i will go for a long walk today as well..........Have a scan tomorrow so who knows may get done early haha

Kiki thats a shame the wee fella got a cold but way to go with the weight gain he must be a hungry little man. Glad your scar is better i got an infection with DD and it soon cleared up.

xx


----------



## Elliebank

Just had a text off Gem - 'Blake Ethan born 9.50am weighing 7lb 13oz. No drugs all is well'

Congrats Gem xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats to Gem xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

wow! go gem! :yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Woo go Gem :happydance: one day out on what she wanted so not bad :D


----------



## kiki

Congrats Gem!!!!! Thread updated!!!!

Well done girl! :happydance: :happydance:


xxxx


----------



## Jodie__x

Hello Yummy July Mummys !

Tis only me. just thought i'd do a Honey-Update. shes Home nowdays lol ! will be 2 weeks 2moro. she came home on oxygen but other then that shes bloody brilliant .. still a bit of a tink .. but shes gone up to 4lb 15oz :) shes such a good lil girl aswell :) , congratulations to all of you that have had your babys and good luck to the rest cant wait to see all the photos on the birth annoucment bit ! .. 

Here are a few recent ones of my little maddam x

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/3.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/4.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/5-1.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/6.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/Lol.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/1.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/spikeez_wifey/2-1.jpg


----------



## Elliebank

Ah she's gorgeous!!! I'm so glad she's home xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

oh jodie she's so precious :cloud9:


----------



## Strahberrie

aww shes beautiful!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Kiki glad Caidan is doing well on the weight gain front :happydance:

Jodie she is such a cutie! So adorable :cloud9:


----------



## csmummu

Awww Jodie shes lovely! 

Congrats to Gem!! Way to go grandma! ;) 

Kiki - Caiden is doing really well even with a cold :) 

Well.... i didnt make it to go away for the weekend we missed our cheap train by 3 minuites!!! i know as if! i was sooooooooooo hormonal i cried and caitlin was being so sweet i cried even more LOL. So im back home now after thinking i was going to give birth in manchester train station due to contractions LOL Lets hope they did some good and he will be out this weekend.... If i gotta miss the party i can at least have a baby right :D


----------



## pimplebum

congrats gem 
awe jodie she a beauty
think it my turn now waters broke early hours this morning started having iregular contractions from about 10:00am 
come on my little man this is driving me mad


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Pimplebum!!


----------



## Elliebank

Had a text off Gem -

*Hi girls, just to let you know we won't be home tonight, Blake had problems keeping his temp up earlier so wanna keep a check on him overnight. He's wonderful, bloody gorgeous! I feel great and I actually found labour quite easy! Will update tomorrow x*


----------



## kiki

Jodie - Honey Rose is BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks for updating.

Pimplebum - Good luck!!!

Received a very sad PM from Jess_Smurf, as some of you may have seen in her post, she gave birth to Kristian on 7th July but he was born asleep. It is so sad, I am typing with tears running down my face. She asked me to update the thread which I will do right now to show his birth. 

Thinking of her and her family at this terrible time.


xxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

It's awful news about Jess' little boy. Our thoughts are with you Jess xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Thoughts are with Jess :( :hugs: 

Good luck PB! Hope it all speeds up for you!

And cs I couldn't agree more, if you dont get to party this weekend the least you should get is your bubba! Lets hope bubba complies!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Jodie shes lovely xxx

Good luck Pimplebum xx

My thoughts are with JessSmurf and her family xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

i saw jess' post in third tri and words cannot convey how deeply sorry i am x x


----------



## csmummu

so sad :(

Good luck PB let know when your going into hospital :D


----------



## Aidedhoney

I had my scan and consultant this morning, bubs growth is fine and we are head down but not engaged haha.
Have to go to the main hospital next week to meet the pedatrition(sp) who will be looking after bubs at delivery and have to get a tour of special care in case bubs ends up in there cos of the heart defect.
Consultant thinks they will take him there for a wee while just to keep an eye on him, fingers crossed its not for too long.

Hope all you ladies are fine today xx


----------



## wishingonastar

sorry honey i didn't know your LO has a heart defect... thank goodness they can pick these things up these days...
glad all well at scan and they're preparing you for whats to come :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

SJK text me earlier to say she has had her baby boy at 12.50pm. He weighs 7lb 15.5oz & looks just like his brother. No name as yet as far as I know.

Congrats SJK xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats SJK look forward to pics.

Thanks wishing have known since approx 16wks there was a problem, cardioligist says baby will be fine at delivery but he did say that at delivery people will panic, there doing whats best for bubs. 

Hope all July mummies are feeling good


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats to the july mummies that have had their LO's so far, only 6 days for me hoping M/W will do a sweep on tuesday when i go to see her does anyone know if they will do one 2days before im due?


----------



## Elliebank

My m/w said they will only do them after 40wks, so I have one booked for the day after my due date.


----------



## amie-leigh

oh i hope i can convince mine to do one early otherwise i might have to wait until im 41+5 for one as my M/W only does app's every two weeks :hissy:


----------



## wishingonastar

every two weeks??? they should go to weekly at least once your full term if not a bit sooner...!


----------



## amie-leigh

at my doctors which is where we see M/W she is only avaliable every 2 weeks which is really crappy if you need to see someone in between you either see a doctor (all male and so insesitive and have no children :hissy:) or call the day unit who in my experiance just dont care unless your screaming in pain 
its such a messed up way of going about things as a lot can change in 2 weeks as most of us will know


----------



## Aidedhoney

Amie Leigh, thats awful that you cant see her weekly, i know my mw will do a sweep at 39wks providing you have had no complications at all.

Good luck with it xxx


----------



## Pessimistic

Hi guys, I went into labour on my due date - 8th July! My plug came in the morning, then I went for a walk with OH and my waters broke. I was in labour 12 hours, baby was back to my back so was extremely painful, also baby had to have a head cap to assist with pulling her out. She is a beautiful baby girl and weighed 7lbs 14oz. I will try and get an announcement thread done when I get a min (probably had about 5 hours sleep if that since tuesday night!) Had to stay over night at the hospital as I had a significant amount of blood loss. Everything fine now though, we are all over the moon. xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats hon!!! xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww congrats hun :happydance: and how rare! A due date baby :D cant wait to see piccies!!


----------



## Pessimistic

Thank you. Haha yes quite rare! I was surprised! I really do recommend going for a long walk somewhere to bring on labour! 
She was actually born at 2:09am on 9th July - still went into labour on due date though! :)


----------



## Twiglet

I went for a long walk yesterday and alas it did not work for me but am gonna start going for them more as I noticed a change in how I felt. :D


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congratulations Pessimistic cant wait to see the pics and read your story xxx


----------



## amie-leigh

oh congrats at least some of the july babies are coming know we need the rest to get a move on :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

They're proving to be a rather stubborn bunch at the moment :rofl:


----------



## wishingonastar

just seen on facebook that sjk has named her little boy elliott :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

OOOO thats a lovely name xxx


----------



## Babydance

Ladies there are so many of us popping now!! hehe theres hardly anyone over on the postnatal July Mummies thread :( 
Congrats to all you new mummys i must say, it's alot more time consuming than i imagined!! hehe Hope youre all well! xx


----------



## Elliebank

Babydance said:


> Ladies there are so many of us popping now!! hehe theres hardly anyone over on the postnatal July Mummies thread :(
> Congrats to all you new mummys i must say, it's alot more time consuming than i imagined!! hehe Hope youre all well! xx

I can't wait to be part of that thread!!!

Elliott's a lovely name SJK


----------



## jenwigan

me either a cant wait make my move over to that group hopefully not long now though :(:( come on little babys! xx


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats SJK!

Good luck at your sweep tomorrow Wishing!

I can't believe how close we all are to having our LO's.... Anyone still feeling it's all sureal...? I still can't comprehend I will be bringing my son home (fx'd!) later in the coming week....

xx


----------



## pimplebum

hi all i had my little man friday 10th july at 3:42am
7lb 8oz hes absolutly fantastic 
named him Robert George
hope all the rest of july mummies to be are doing well
and congrats to those who have also had there babies


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats Pimplebum xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations pimple :yipee:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Pimplebum!! xxx


----------



## jenwigan

congrats pimple and what a gorgous name youve piked :) xx


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats PB :happydance:


----------



## Samemka

I had baby Emma Grace on 29th June weighing 5lb 14 :D


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Saml1!!


----------



## kiki

Yay!!!!! Huge congrats to SJK,Pimplebum,Pessimistic and Saml1!

Well done to you all. I have added your babies to page 1!

Wishing - Good luck for your sweep tomorrow.

Hello to all my fellow July mums, hope you are all well.

xxxx


----------



## ladyjayne

Well hello again ladies. Just to update I had my little boy Finnigan James on the 9th at 3.18am. 7pound 12oz . :happydance: Ended up having a back to back labour and delivering without drugs. Will put up my birth story in a bit. Good luck to all those who are waiting and contrats to those who've had there LO's.


----------



## kiki

Congrats ladyjayne, that's fab news!!!!

Will update right now.


xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Ladyjayne!! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Woo a little influx of babies I see!

Congrats to Sam and Ladyjayne :) :happydance:


----------



## csmummu

Hi Ladies...

Well i actually made it away for the weekend ... had had ZERO twinges!!! Can you believe it ... i tempt fate and she doesnt take the bait. I even fell THROUGH a folding garden chair NOTHING! the only thing i do have is super swollen ankles from being in the car for 5 and a half hours 1.5 of them being at a total standstill in an accident... Thankfully it wasnt our car. 

Im so pleased we have more babies this weekend... Im due today and have noooooo signs! I hope you are all well Ive missed you all xxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats LadyJayne and Saml1 xxx

Wishing good luck for tomorrow hope it works for you xxx

Hope all the other July mummies are doing good


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to everyone and their july bambinos!! Im due on wed, getting quite anxious now that something is gonna go wrong, I suppose thats normal to feel that way?
xx


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations to all the new mummies :)


----------



## maybethistime

congrats 2 all the new mummies :) hope everyone else is well


----------



## wishingonastar

well i had sweep but cervix is posterior with baby's head in front of it so midwife couldn't do sweep of membranes but did try and pull my cervix forward a bit to encourage it...god it was flippin uncomfortable having it done 

got another attempt on wednesday but if no labour starts then i have to go in fri night to be induced :( i know it means there's an end in sight so thats good, but i have to admit i just feel really down about it right now. i know its just one of those things but i can't help feeling like my body is failing me :(


----------



## Elliebank

wishingonastar said:


> i know its just one of those things but i can't help feeling like my body is failing me :(

Don't be silly hon, your body is not failing you!!! Everyone is different & it's obviously not time for yr baby to come out just yet. It will be soon though, and when yr baby is ready, yr body will do all it needs to :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: bless you wishing, the wait must be annoying! Glad there's an end in sight for you! Really hope todays sweep does something for you :hugs:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wishing, you poor thing, got my fingers crossed that things get going for you. But just think you could be a mummy by friday night/ sat am!!! 

Aquaruis, its only natural to get a bit scared as the big day approaches, i think we all worry about things happening that shouldnt.

I have my pre op appiontment on thursday am, then at 2pm i have to go to the big bad hospital in the city to meet the neonatal consultant and get a tour of the unit in case lo ends up there in birth, really beginning to shit myself now (sorry about the language). Am going to go armed with a huge list of questions. 
Cant imagine what i will be like when lo needs surgery in a few months time.

Yesterday went to mothercare to pick up some bits n bobs OH bought bubs the cutest lepoard print snow suit, these things are not normally my cup of tea but OH was so chuffed with his purchase and had a huge grin on his face, he even managed to work out that bubs would need a 3 to 6 month size for the colder days blesssssss.


Hope all the July mummies are doing well and enjoying there last couple of weeks of rest and relaxation


----------



## madhatter

Wishing we are on the same schedule! Had my sweep today and nothing doing. Have another on Weds and then induction beginning Fri! Think I am resigned to the fact I am being induced on Friday now so if anything happens sooner I will be pleasantly surprised! Good luck!


----------



## csmummu

Awww wishing and madhatter.... :hugs: to you both! I see my MW tomorrow Im actually really hoping to go into labour tonight - i have changed and washed the bed sheets so looks like im on target lol.


----------



## becstar

I had my home visit today and am officially booked for a home birth now... let's just hope the cub agrees and plays along!


----------



## cooney

I had my baby! on 7/7/09

Her name is Cora Willow

7 lbs exactly
19 1/2 inches


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Cooney!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats on the home birth becstar, and Congrats Cooney xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Congrats Cooney :happydance: good luck with the homebirth becstar! :)

Does anyone know what happened with MissCherry15 in the end? Hopefully she's had bubba by now bless her.


----------



## wishingonastar

madhatter said:


> Wishing we are on the same schedule! Had my sweep today and nothing doing. Have another on Weds and then induction beginning Fri! Think I am resigned to the fact I am being induced on Friday now so if anything happens sooner I will be pleasantly surprised! Good luck!

wow we are on the same schedule! let's hope we don't reach induction day, though like you say i'm working on the theory i'm going to and anything else is a bonus!


----------



## csmummu

Aww congratulations cooney!!! 

Good luck on the home birth becstar! i would just like a birth right now! :D


----------



## kiki

Congratulations on the birth of Cora Willow,Cooney. Well done you!


Thread updated :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

so I'm due tomorrow, got MW appt at 10am and I want a sweep!!! xx


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Cooney!

Wishing, everyday I await your news!!! hoping your sweep did the trick otherwise good luck at Friday's induction. :hugs:

I will be admitted tonight and given the gel pessary before I go to sleep. So technically speaking my induction starts tonight. Saw the doctor this morning and she says to expect birthy by tomorrow late afternoon (if we are lucky tomorrow early afternoon). 

Eeeeek! So exciting and yet so terrifying at the same time!!!! 

Will update as soon as possible (but probably earliest on Friday/ Saturday). In the mean time - good luck to you all :hugs:

xx


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck Peanut!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

oh wow! good luck peanut :) since this baby doesn't wanna leave me i shall me having the same friday night!
can't wait to hear your news and see piccies
pm me your mobile number if you want me to do updates for you...i shall await hearing news on what inductions like cos it'll prepare me some more!!!!

all the best hun x


----------



## babycakes76

Congratulation Cooney!! and good luck Peanut!! :hugs:

I am being induced on Friday :happydance::happydance: I will update when I can xx


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh babycakes i'm being induced friday too!
would say i'll update for you but i'll be relying on elliebank myself! i'm sure one of the girls will do updates for you...


----------



## Elliebank

I'll update for you Babycakes if you want - just pm me yr no.


----------



## babycakes76

wishingonastar said:


> ooh babycakes i'm being induced friday too!
> would say i'll update for you but i'll be relying on elliebank myself! i'm sure one of the girls will do updates for you...

Good luck to you too hun!!
All exicting isn't it! just think this time next week we be mummies :happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow we going to be busy this wkend having babies,

Good luck Peanut

xx


----------



## wishingonastar

defo babycakes :yipee:
there's about four of us being induced fri that i've seen! very busy weekend at the hospital! three more sleeps to go...


----------



## Strahberrie

yes alot of us are being induced on friday! It kind of became a real reality to me last night laying in bed thinking 5 days from now he WILL be here!!! :)


----------



## wishingonastar

well i have to be honest i'm hopeful it means baby will arrive on the saturday, but i'm also thinking (after reading my preggo book) i could still end up having a long labour and meet bubs a bit later than that but at least i get to finally meet it as do the rest of you friday girlies with yours :yipee:

just think all of our bubs are likely to share the same birthdays! if its born on the sat its my friends wedding anniversary and she said she wished she'd gone for that in the sweepstake now but didn't want to wish a long pregnancy on me! :rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

I keep saying to myself baby will arrive over the weekend sometime...but friends have said that they have known other people to have their baby on same day of induction!! 
So you never know.....

If i have baby on 17th it will share same birthday as my niece otherwise if over the weekend it will have its own birthday.


----------



## wishingonastar

i've gotta go in on my own for the induction as told OH he should go to work but be ready to come away if things progress quickly...! i've read up and it seems thats why they make first timers come in the night before they hit 42 weeks cos their labour usually takes longer...eek!

i'll get OH to bring the bag for baby cos i'll feel like a numpty turning up on my own with three bags looking like i'm moving in! am soooo charging up the DS so i have something to occupy me!


----------



## Twiglet

Woah lots of ladies going on friday! Will be keeping my eyes peeled for updates! Good luck to you all! :happydance:


----------



## jenwigan

awww ur all going in on friday then am of in on saturday a cant wait now xx


----------



## babymad

Hi all, I had my baby boy Arjun a month early on 30th June. He weighed 4lbs 15oz but didnt need any special care. My waters started leaking at 35 weeks so they induced me when i hit 36 weeks. It was a 4 hour labour, pushing for 45 mins. It was an amazing experience and i did it on gas and air. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting.


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Babymad!! Glad yr little boy is ok :hugs:


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats babymad and good luck to everyone gettin induced this week :)
looks like i'll be joining the overdue thread as M/W seems to think i'll be still be here on 28th :hissy:


----------



## csmummu

Hello all! 

I had my MW appointment today at 40+2 She booked my induction this morning for the 23rd its soooooooo depressing to get a date... for me anyway I know you gals see it as wooo friday i see my baby but i dont like the idea of being messed with too much!. Sweep next tuesday for me and baby is still 4/5ths same as 2 weeks ago :hissy:

Annnnnywaaaayyy :happydance: for all you friday ladies! nice that we have a big group of you :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats babymad xxxx


----------



## wishingonastar

congrats babymad :) glad he was well and strong

csmummu - i don't want to be induced either and am quite gutted its coming to that but nothing i can do!!!


----------



## kiki

Congrats Babymad!

xxx


----------



## tethgirl

Hello there too! 

May I join please? 28th of July! THANKS:thumbup:


----------



## wishingonastar

hi tethgirl :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

Welcome tethgirl,


----------



## csmummu

hi all... I can bearly stand up today Lets hope thats a good sign! 

are the other OVD mummies worried about having a bigger baby??


----------



## jenwigan

me very worried considering they told me to expect a big baby anyway, but now im a week over and keep thinking shes gunna be putting on more an more weight. xx


----------



## Elliebank

In an email I got it said from week 38 they stop growing....not sure how true that is tho cos surely they'll still put weight on as they'll still be taking stuff from us?


----------



## wishingonastar

ooh i meant to say elliebank i looked that up and it does seem they keep growing even at the end, but it does slow again...not like the growth spurt they have from about 36 weeks so hopefully jen your baby won't be too big...and a few girls here have been told big baby's then they've popped and haven't been that big at all :hugs:


----------



## ladyjayne

Good luck today wishing just seen your having another sweep today!! :hugs:


----------



## jenwigan

i hope so wishing... really worried about it but at the end of it am sure it will all be worth it. feel really sick today think its because of all the excitement though xx


----------



## Shelleyb

Baby Lucy was born on the 7th July!!!!! So happy!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Shelley!!


----------



## kiki

Congrats Shelly!!

:cry:Thinking of Dizzynic and her angel baby Erin Lucy. Fly high with the angels sweet little girl :cry:


xxxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Shelley xxx

Dunno about anyone else but i feel so sad, my thoughts are with all the angel babies and angel mummies xxxx


----------



## kiki

Welcome tethgirl - I have added you to page 1! Good luck!

Aidedhoney - it's awful isnt it, 2 July mummies losing their little ones. It's just so unfair.


Hope you are doing well sweetie xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Kiki, its numbing really, words cant do anything............

I am good thanks pre op tomorrow and NICU tour (just in case), your little man looks so sweet in that pic bet hes not so wee now lol

How you finding it second time around?


----------



## kiki

Good luck tomorrow!

Yeah, he is growing, although he is still quite small, still doesnt fit into newborn clothes!! 
It's a bit tougher this time round tbh, he is an entirely different baby to DD, much more nocturnal. He takes ages to feed at night so I can be up for over an hour in the middle of the night, then he takes ages to get off to sleep!! I am also 13 years older so not quite so able for it.

That said, I am enjoying it immensely!!!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

Aww bless at caiden not fitting into new born clothes yet... 

Aided - good luck with the pre op!

how did your sweep go today babydance?


----------



## wishingonastar

aww he's still teeny bless him! 
it's lovely when they can stay in little clothes longer cos they grow up so quick!


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps peanut78 has text me...she had a healthy baby boy today weighing 3.2kg. she ended up having to have a section after lots of attempts to induce, but the main thing is he's here and healthy :)

congratulations peanut :hugs:


----------



## kiki

Huge congrats Peanut. I will update the thread once I find out your little ones name.

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Peanut!!!

I too am thinking of Dizzynic, it's awful :cry:


----------



## babycakes76

Morning all!

Well i thought things started to happen in the early hours...woke up with pain low in my abdomen and stomach quiet hard and pulling sensation on either side of my bump lasted for a few minutes then got up went back to bed and it happenned about 2/3 times about every 20-30 mins for a few mins! 
I was getting all excited, lol. Wasn't that painful as the first pain i felt prepared me for the next ones.

Could have been BH though...but am hopeful!! be good for it to happen naturally before my induction tomorrow!!

Just one more sleep to go!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Peanut xx

Kiki thats the bit i am dreading been 10years older not going to be as easy as it was when i was 23 lol.
Hes an adorable wee chap and i am glad hes doing well xx


----------



## csmummu

OOOOH good luck baby cakes! i will make a deal with the powers that be i wont have my baby today @ 40+4 if you can have your baby naturally today! The thought of induction scares the poop outta me! and mine isnt scheduled until next thursaday 

Congrats Peanut!!!! At least baby is safe and well :) I wish you a speedy recovery! xx


----------



## csmummu

my ticker should so say i really really really like it in mummy and i aint coming out! lol


----------



## sam78

Hi Kiki, 

just wondering if i could get updated? Danielle Nicole Wade arrived on Sat 11th, weighing 5lb10oz. Thanks chick, much love xxxxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Sam!


----------



## poppymist

HI ya just thought i would post that i am due on the 30th July i am due to have a lil blue prince i can't wait now seems like his taking forever......!
My other 2 where born at 38 weeks by c section and then at 37 weeks naturally so now i have reached that 38 weeks i am expectin him any time ( i am hoping not too much longer to wait now ).

XXXX


----------



## wishingonastar

csmummu said:


> my ticker should so say i really really really like it in mummy and i aint coming out! lol

we should get one made up!!!!
only one more day to go and then i can kick start my little monkey into coming out to meet me :yipee:


----------



## csmummu

what time you gals going in tomorrow? *excited*


----------



## wishingonastar

i have to get there for 9pm but thats the time OH starts work so going there for 8:30
gonna get him to bring LO's bag when he comes to meet me on saturday cos i don't wanna go in looking like bag lady!!!


----------



## babycakes76

I got to be there for 11am.......so excited!! but still hoping for a natural birth...still time!


----------



## jenwigan

awww gud luk all u girls going in tommorow and good luk ope it happens naturally tonight 4 u... my turn saturday :D:D xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck for saturday jen :)


----------



## kiki

Best of luck and love to all of you being induced over the weekend, I hope it happens naturally for you all, but whatever happens, that you all have your little ones in your arms safe and sound very soon. I will be thinking of you all xxxxxxx

Sam78 - congratulations honey!! I have updated xxx

poppymist - I have added you and your blue bump to page 1 - best of luck to you!


xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello Poppymist 

Good luck to all the ladies been induced over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Babydance

Hello ladies how are you all?

I cant believe my wee Soph is 4 weeks old today!!! It feels like its been 4 days!!! lol i love her so much but my boobies are so sore!!

hows everyone keeping? Not long till all July babies are here!!

I am so sorry to hear about our 2 July angels, rest in peace little angels! :cry: My thoughts are with your families!

xxx


----------



## csmummu

wow 4 weeks already!!! thats gone so quick! She must be feeding well for your boobies to ache!


----------



## Babydance

She feeds well she didnt at first but she soon got the hang of it!! 

How you keeping csmummu? xx


----------



## jenwigan

that has flown by 4 weeks! thanks wishing. were gunna have alot of babys popping this weekend :D:D xx


----------



## maybethistime

Good luck WOS and the others going in on friday and saturday 

i managed to nip in to uni i was so board at home need to have a nosey 2day hehe. 

Im going In on sunday cant bloody wait now, im taking merv in with me from the start lol and me dad is coming up later when I get in2 established labour whop whop can not believe that I will be holding me baby soon. Im even treating me self and going shopping 2day well merv treating me lol, so if me waters do pop Ill make sure Im either by asda or mother care lol, might go in there and jump about abit and see what happens haha


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks maybe - all the best for yours too! i wish us all quick and easy inductions!!!!!!

take a waterballoon and pop it under your top while you're out :rofl:

right i'm off to finish getting things ready and chill a bit hopefully! bye all :howdy:


----------



## csmummu

GOOOOODDDDDD LUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKK ALLLLLLL :D *happydance*


----------



## amie-leigh

good luck to everyone getting induced today/this weekend


----------



## pimplebum

good luck not to much longer now till you have your little ones in your arms


----------



## Elliebank

Wishing has just text me to say she is settling down for the night. She's had the first lot of gel put in & they will be putting a second lot it at approx 6.30am.

Hopefully she will start with contractions during the night & won't need the 2nd lot!!


----------



## Elliebank

Wishing started with contractions at 4am & didn't need the 2nd lot of gel as her waters broke just as the m/w was going to do it!!! Baby has poo'd inside of her tho so she is on the monitor constantly, but they have said the baby will defo arrive today!!

Also, Maybethistime text me at 4.37am to say she was on way to hospital as was having contractions every 2 mins!!!


----------



## NIfirsttimer

Ruby Emma, born 9thjuly 09
https://media7.dropshots.com/photos/542847/20090718/093904.jpg


----------



## Elliebank

Aw she's gorgeous hon!!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Just had a text off Babycakes -

*Sebastian Anthony born at 3.47am weighing 8lb 6oz. Mum & Dad knackered, baby doing well*

Congrats Babycakes!!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

awwwwww massive congrats girls :dance:


----------



## csmummu

Awww first timer Ruby is so cuuute !!! She has a lovely colour skin very taned already :) 

Congrats to babycakes!!! that was a nice fast labour!

Poor ellie having intrupted sleep last night but at least it was good news coming through!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Ruby Emma is so lovely xxx Huge congrats xxx


----------



## mummyof2

Hi all just to let you all know went in yesterday for c-section and had Lily Grace at 09.41 and she weighed 7lb 3oz. Both me and babe are doing really well come home today at 3pm. :cloudnine:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Mummyof2! xxx


----------



## kiki

Awww, lots of new babies! :happydance: Congrats to all you new mums.

I have updated page 1.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats mummyof 2 xxx


----------



## csmummu

Awww well done mummyof2 nice to be out of hospital so quick!! :D


----------



## samah

Hi all,

Just had my baby boy yesterday- 17th July 8:45am weighing 3.5 kg after a difficult induction! 
details of my birth story in my separate thread:
After a trying time...My beautiful baby boy is here!

Congrats to all the other new mums, and good luck to all those waiting for their babies, especially those with upcoming inductions andsections!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Samah!!! xxx


----------



## kiki

Posted on your other thread too. Many congratulations hon.

If you want me to add him to the births,would you let me know his name. If you dont want to tell us, then I will just add him as 'Baby boy'.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Samah and Loulou2409 xx

Wow its soooooo quiet on here these days you would think everyone was off having babies lol


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Congrats Samah and Loulou2409 xx
> 
> Wow its soooooo quiet on here these days you would think everyone was off having babies lol


Lol!! Your turn in 3 days hon! How are you feeling? Getting excited now?

xxx


----------



## starah

Congrats to all the new mommies :)


----------



## Elliebank

Wishingonastar has just text to say she had her beautiful baby girl Isobel at 8.52pm weighing 8lbs 5oz.

Congrats Wishing!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kiki

Yay!!! Huge congrats Wishing :happydance:

Who would have though that being due date buddies we would have actually had our babies exactly a month apart!!!


xxx


----------



## Elliebank

kiki said:


> Who would have though that being due date buddies we would have actually had our babies exactly a month apart!!!

Just goes to show how unpredictable babies can be!!!


----------



## kiki

Can I just apologise to those new mummies whose names are being taken off the thread title after just a short time. There are so many July babies being born that there is no room to put all your names in the spaces provided!!!!

:wacko:


xxx


----------



## kiki

Elliebank said:


> kiki said:
> 
> 
> Who would have though that being due date buddies we would have actually had our babies exactly a month apart!!!
> 
> Just goes to show how unpredictable babies can be!!!Click to expand...

It certainly does!!!

Thanks for the updates hon.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats wishing xxx

Kiki,

Glad to see things are good with you was having a sneaky read of the postnatal thread amazing to think that Cadian is 4 wks old, bet it seems like yesterday.
Excited hmmmmm dunno, still feels ages away, think it will hit me on monday lol.
Found out on friday that i am first on the list barring an emergency so hopefully i wont have to hang around to long.
OH and DD are counting down the sleeps where i am rushing round trying to get bags packed and beds all changed lol xx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Huge congrats wishing xxx
> 
> Kiki,
> 
> Glad to see things are good with you was having a sneaky read of the postnatal thread amazing to think that Cadian is 4 wks old, bet it seems like yesterday.
> Excited hmmmmm dunno, still feels ages away, think it will hit me on monday lol.
> Found out on friday that i am first on the list barring an emergency so hopefully i wont have to hang around to long.
> OH and DD are counting down the sleeps where i am rushing round trying to get bags packed and beds all changed lol xx


Thanks hon, yeah, I cant believe he is a month old today. Time has really flown!!
I am sure it will hit you on Monday! Are you going in for pre op then? 

Do you have a text buddy? If not, you can pm me your number and I will text you mine so that I can update for you on Tuesday if you want.

xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Had my pre op on friday so have to head 2 dundee for 8am on tuesday, got my tablets home with me to take mon night and tue am.

Will send you a pm thanks as dont have a buddy xx


----------



## kiki

Aidedhoney said:


> Had my pre op on friday so have to head 2 dundee for 8am on tuesday, got my tablets home with me to take mon night and tue am.
> 
> Will send you a pm thanks as dont have a buddy xx


Wow! Early start for you then!

Will text you my number when I get yours hon. Logging off now so may not get it tonight, but will get it tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Had a text off Maybethistime to say she had baby girl Aaliyah at 00.02am today by c section. She weighs 9lbs 2oz.

Congrats Maybe!!! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

congratulations to all of the july mummies!! glad all is well. 

I have attached some piccies of Blake for you all to coo over!! 

So her is my little bundles of gorgeousness!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2540.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 1









DSCF2543.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2









DSCF2545.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 1









DSCF2546.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kiki

Geogem, Blake is ADORABLE!!! 

Well done you. Hope you are keeping well.

xxx


----------



## jabbapumba

congrats everyone who's had there babies am sooo jealous lol xxx my midwife wont even give me a sweep till the 29th and i'm due on the 22nd :cry: she's a big baby and i'm worried about them leaving her in there to get bigger!! think i will be last july mummy to have her baby lol


----------



## geogem

thanks kiki, - yeah keeping really well. back into pre-pregnancy jeans 4 days after I gave birth so that definately cheered me up and now belly is totally gone and I am back to my normal self!! wouldnt believe I gave birth 10 days ago!!

Oh and Blake is already sleeping through most of the night so think i'm incredibly lucky with this one!!


----------



## pimplebum

congrats to all the new july mummies


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh congrats to all the new mum's! I'm booked for another sweep on thursday...really hope it works as I really dont want to go much more over...impatient is not the way to describe me right now :rofl:


----------



## kiki

Geogem - it makes such a difference when you get into your pre pregnancy clothes so quickly doesnt it??? I am now 4lbs lighter than pre pregnancy and my stomach has shrunk completely. So different from my DD when I put on 4 stone and didnt lose it all!!
That's great that he sleeps through the night, lucky you. Enjoy it!!!


Twiglet - good luck with the sweep hon, hope Caitlyn makes an appearance very very soon.

xxx


----------



## Saxogirl

Congrats to all the new mums - had my 1st sweep this am - am now hoping it does some good!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Hope something happens for you soon Saxo! :)


----------



## csmummu

Aww saxo that totally sucks you got your sweep today! lol mines on tuesday and induction thursday! unless its a mirical sweep they aint giving it much of a chance to work!.... doesnt the 12th july seam a looooooooooooong time ago LOL!


----------



## amie-leigh

just thoughtid update you all baby morgan was born on 18th july :) she was 7lb 9oz


----------



## Babydance

amie-leigh said:


> just thoughtid update you all baby morgan was born on 18th july :) she was 7lb 9oz

Congrats hun!!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
how was your birth? how did you find forth park?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations :happydance:

I dont think its fair how some of you are being made to wait for sweeps...I got one last thursday and one this thursday and that was without asking...:shrug: its amazing how different areas differ so much! :wacko:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Amie-Leigh :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Congratulations Amie-Leigh


xxx


----------



## weebubbles

I had my baby boy on the 5th July!! 4 weeks early, had to be induced due to high blood pressure and protein. Will post pics and birth story soon xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge congrats to all the new July mummies xxxx

Geo Blake is lovely xx


----------



## purple_socks

thought i'd keep everyone updated...not sure if somethings happen but heres a thread a just posted: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...everyones-thoughts-labor-not.html#post2621635


----------



## csmummu

OOOhhh i replied but sounds good!! and you should get your home birth too!


----------



## amie-leigh

Babydance said:


> amie-leigh said:
> 
> 
> just thoughtid update you all baby morgan was born on 18th july :) she was 7lb 9oz
> 
> Congrats hun!!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
> how was your birth? how did you find forth park?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

thanks everyone 
birth wasnt the best (will put detail in birth story tonight) but she's here and she's healthy and so am i so i'm happy :) 
Forth park was not bad :rofl:i was out within 8hours of her arriving so can't complain 

congrats to everyone else thats had their babies and fingers crossed for everyone still waiting


----------



## Aquarius24

Congrats to all the new July mummies...I had my little girl, Sofya Rose on Thursday 16th July at 12.06 pm. She was a whopper weighing 8 lb 4 oz. Went in wed nite at midnight as I had a blood stained discharge. Didnt know, but my hind waters had been trickling out for a few days. Was put on antibiotics on my fore waters were broken. was then put on a drip to induce the contractions about 4am. Contractions were very painfull and I was fully dilated by about half eleven and was only pushing for half an hour and she was here! Had a quite a lot of stiches cos she wasnt small!! She is so beautiful and I feel so lucky to have her.
Best wishes to everyone else. 
Here is a photo
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7365.jpg
File size: 89.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kiki

Wow!!! All these babies!!! I cant keep up!

Congratulations to each and every one of you!!

xxx


----------



## kiki

I am sure you will all join me in wishing Aidedhoney all the best for her section tomorrow.

Hope all goes well hon, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


xxxxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

Aquarius 24, shes lovely xx

Kiki, you will have me a blubbering wreck haha its like the Oscars lol


----------



## Twiglet

Aww she is gorgeous Aquarius! :happydance:

Good luck for tomorrow honey, will be thinkin of you :hugs2:


----------



## csmummu

hehe its so lovely to come to this thread and see all the new babies... even being an over due mummy its still nice :) me this week lol!!


----------



## x-Shahani-x

Wow, thats certainly alot of july mommies =)


----------



## Babydance

My goodness all these babies are coming at once!! Congrats all you lovely Mummies!!! :cloud9: :happydance:

I'm still sore 4 weeks on but we've started discussing when we will start trying for the next! hehe Cant wait to hear all your birth stories! Make sure you's are resting plenty!! 

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats weebubbles & aquarius!! :happydance:

Good luck Aidedhoney xxx


----------



## helen0381

Impulse had her baby this morning by C-section. Thomas Peter, 7lbs 110z. 

Both mum andd baby doing well. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## kiki

Congrats Impulse!

xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Impulse!! :happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats Impulse x

Kiki loving your new pic, how cute does Caidan look.


----------



## JJF

Wow, loving all these ladies that finally popped, so sorry for you csmumummu, your time will come, hopefully soon, hang in there, you seem to be in great spirits, bless you, I'd be committed to the looney barn by now if my Allie was late! 

Looking forward to the birth stories being posted-


----------



## Saxogirl

Congrats to all these new mummies - loving all the baby pics - can't quite believe that I'm gonna have one of those soon!!!

Speaking of which ....... am still waiting, hoping I will be posting a beautiful baby pic soon !


----------



## kiki

Just to let you all know that Aidedhoney's little man arrived at 10am this morning, mum and baby both well!! No name as yet but she has promised to text me when they have one.

Congratulations hon!!! :happydance:


xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Aidedhoney!! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Shelleylu had a baby girl last night @ 8.52pm weighing 7lbs. had a few complications but everything is fine now. 

no name as yet but I'm sure she'll let us know soon!!


----------



## csmummu

I cant believe Saxo and i WERE due on the same day and we both are still waiting for our men! I had my sweep this afternoon. inducing thursday at 1pm!

Aww congrats on the new babies :) 

Off to asda now lets hope my waters break and i get free nappies for life :D


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> I cant believe Saxo and i WERE due on the same day and we both are still waiting for our men! I had my sweep this afternoon. inducing thursday at 1pm!

I know - I thought it was women who were supposed to keep the men waiting!!!!



csmummu said:


> Off to asda now lets hope my waters break and i get free nappies for life :D

:rofl: am routing for you!!!


----------



## honey08

im still waiting aswell :? saxogirl weve inductions same date :dance:


----------



## csmummu

Another over due boy lol... god help us when they are taking forever doing their hair to go to the cinema at age 15 lol. 

Asda was a total let down :( lol


----------



## jenwigan

helllow every one... so nice to hear all them overdue babys came out :D well done and congratulations to all the new mummies. i went in for induction on saturday 10 days over and had her sunday by emergency c-section, little rachel isabelle ode was born 3:37pm weighing 7lbs exactly (so much for the big baby they said i was having) apsolutely made up shes perfect more than i imagined. will post birth storey and pics soon as only come home today. good luck all u mummies who are still waiting now. u will soon have ur little ones with u. good luck all xxxx


----------



## kiki

Awww, congrats jen!!!


In case any of you didnt see it on the other thread, Aidedhoney has called her little boy Alex Andrew.


xxx


----------



## Strahberrie

My little man is here!!!! 

Will post birth details later; were home and well!!


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Jenwigan & Strahberrie!! :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

MissCherry15 had her little girl 11.58pm on 20th July, weighing 7lb 3oz :)

xoxox


----------



## csmummu

Wow were really having another one of those baby booming moments again after such a lull!

Its so nice yo know you can have a 7lb-er baby 10 days over due! im being induced tomorrow (40+11) and everyone is telling me im going to have a 9lb+ baby... well everyone but the midwife lol

I have Kiki my text buddy and i go in for 1 pm i was hoping it would be earlier but hey lets hope for a quick and easy birth now :)


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck for tomorrow csmummu!
if its any reassurance apparently the babies stop growing much from around 38 weeks...thank god considering i was two weeks overdue with isabel and she was 8lb 5oz! imagine how big she'd have been if they grew til birth!!!

sorry i haven't been able to get on much at the mo everyone...i'm sure you can appreciate i'm shattered now isabel's arrived and i'm a 2-3 hourly milk cow! 

good luck to everyone who's still awaiting their turn :happydance:


----------



## kiki

Congrats Strahberrie. I will update the thread when you are back on and tell us his name.

Csmummu, best of luck for tomorrow. Text me as soon as you can, any updates you like and I will post them as I know everyone is keen to keep an eye on how things are going. I will be thinking of you honey!!

Just been checking page 1 and I notice that a couple of our regular posting July mummies dont have their babies births announced. They were both due early July so should have been born by now. Anyone have any news on babyblues2 and Happygirl?


xxxx


----------



## jabbapumba

hi all just thought i'd let you know i've had my baby girl on the 21st july day before her due date. she weighed 6lbs 81/2 oz and is beautiful am so happy but tired. x


----------



## Babydance

hello ladies,

Thought you's might wanna see Soph xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/149685-sophie-mummy-home-update-pic.html


----------



## kiki

Congrats jabbapumba!!!! let me know her name so i can add her to page 1.

Babydance - at last!! And she is DEVINE!!!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Laura0786

My little girl is here, she was born on Saturday 18th July! 
Isabella May!!!


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kiki

Congrats Laura :happydance:


xxx


----------



## happygirl

hey everyone just to let you know that i had Ieuan Owen Mitchell on 09/07/09 at 11:02pm he was 7lb 02oz and was 22in long! will let you know my story soon xx


----------



## 29july09

hi can you add me to page one i am due 29th july and its a suprise dont no what we are having

thanks x


----------



## kiki

happygirl said:


> hey everyone just to let you know that i had Ieuan Owen Mitchell on 09/07/09 at 11:02pm he was 7lb 02oz and was 22in long! will let you know my story soon xx

Oooh,spooky. I just asked about you earlier today!!! Congrats hon!!


xxx


----------



## Babydance

Congrats all you lovely new mummies!! xx


----------



## kiki

29july09 said:


> hi can you add me to page one i am due 29th july and its a suprise dont no what we are having
> 
> thanks x

Added hon. Welcome and good luck!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Aww congrats to all the new mummies! :happydance:

Got my second sweep tomorrow, fingers crossed it does something! I'd really like to not go the 12 days overdue :lol:


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats to all the new Mum's!!! :happydance:

Twiglet, good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

MissCherry15's baby girl is called Lilly-Mae :) for the updates and such :)

xoxox


----------



## csmummu

Aww theres some beautiful names coming out this july i particullary love Ieuan 

Well "Charlie day" is here im soooo nervous and really hoping for a super quick induction hubby can only stay on the ward until 8 pm... :( If im in propper propper labour and on Delivery then he gets to stay so lets home and prey things underway pretty quickly! :D

Hes still very active and Kicking about - i kinda feel bad about evicting him lol


----------



## wishingonastar

good luck csmummu :happydance:


----------



## cs22

Hi ladies, i haven't been on here for ages. How is everyone? well I hope.
Congratulations to all the July mummies who have had there babies and good luck to all those still expecting their little bundles of joys xxx


----------



## kiki

Quick update on csmummu : she lost her plug at her mums whilst she was dropping Caitlin off before she went to hospital. Got gel at 4pm after waiting around for 2 hours and is being checked again at 10pm. She is having contractions so fingers crossed!!

Hey cs22, hope you are well and enjoying being a mummy. How is Thomas doing? Love his pic, he is gorgeous.

xxx


----------



## babycakes76

Hope everyone is well?

I have posted my birth story if anyone want a nose?

I will try and upload a photo later xx


----------



## Babydance

yey i love birth stories! xx


----------



## csmummu

wow the end of july fastly approaches!! :)


----------



## Saxogirl

My little man finally arrived 23rd July!!! more beautiful than I could have even imagined!!! :D


----------



## madhatter

CONGRATS! Me too. Had gorgeous baby girl by emergency c section on 20th July.


----------



## helen0381

Bump


----------



## helen0381

Due today....all signs have gone!! 

xxx


----------



## starah

Hey kiki, can you please update that i had baby Kaylee Mae on July 22nd? Thanks :)


----------



## Twiglet

These end of July babies are lazy little blighters! Am now 4 days overdue...very yawnful.


----------



## csmummu

awww saxo we were a few hours apart :) 

Day 3 is turning into hell LOL

Good luck to all the remaining July mummies!!


----------



## kiki

If any of you recent mummies wish your babies birth to be on page 1, can you let me know their names please?

Also, if a July mummies birth announcement is not put on this thread for me to see then I am afraid it wont get updated as I am sure you can appreciate I dont have the time to scan the 3rd tri board for birth announcements!! Apologies to anyone I have missed, just let me know on this thread if I have and I will update.


Congratulations to all the recent mummies and good luck to those still to have their little ones. Not long now for all of you!!

xxx


----------



## Babydance

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/156696-july-mummies.html


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hello Ladies,

Thanks Kiki for updating, baby Alex was born on the 21st July by cs at 10.01, sadly we are still in hospital. Alex is in NICU and tomorrow we are been transferred to Yorkhill hospital to meet with the cardiac team.

Alex weighed 7lbs 7oz and is doing really well his condition means hes finding it hard to feed so hes been tube fed, he gets breathless really easy. Am planning on starting a parenting journal and will get some pics up soon

Huge congrats to all the July mummies xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Congrats Aidedhoney, fingers crossed Alex will be well enough to go home soon :hugs2:


----------



## Aidedhoney

If this has worked there should be pics of Alex Andrew
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0022.jpg
File size: 93.9 KB
Views: 5









IMGP0081.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 4









IMGP0068.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elliebank

He's gorgeous hon!!! Love his spiky hair!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Thanks Ellie all the nurses in NICU cant believe how blonde he is considering dad and i are very dark haha.............hmmmm must be the milkmans


----------



## Siyren

aww honey.
he's gorgeous.
tho i must admit im a bit partial to that first pic you sent me, he looks so loved!
def looks a little fighter though.
siyren x


----------



## Twiglet

Sending lots of thoughts to you honey! He is one gorgeous little boy :D


----------



## geogem

aww sweetie he is adorable!! hope he is well enough to be home soon x


----------



## wishingonastar

oh aidedhoney he's absolutely gorgeous! he looks like a tough little boy too so i'm sure he'll be home with you as soon as he can :hugs:


----------



## louisaL

hi kiki please add honey08 on here now was due the 16th but he was born the 29th x

i havent heard anymore from her yet but her bf said she's fine just recovering from the csection x


----------



## Jellybean2009

Hi everyone I finally had my baby boy i was due 9th July but i was induced on tues 21st but nothing happened so was put on oxitocin drip on thurs 23rd and after 17 hrs of labour i had to have an emergency c-section and my boy was born on friday 24th July at 2.19am

He is so gorgeous me and hubby love him so much and was well worth the wait and pain


----------



## kiki

Jellybean2009 said:


> Hi everyone I finally had my baby boy i was due 9th July but i was induced on tues 21st but nothing happened so was put on oxitocin drip on thurs 23rd and after 17 hrs of labour i had to have an emergency c-section and my boy was born on friday 24th July at 2.19am
> 
> He is so gorgeous me and hubby love him so much and was well worth the wait and pain


Congrats hon!!! What have you called your wee boy, so I can add his name to page 1?

xxx


----------



## helen0381

Can you add me please...Jack Stephen Thompson born 29th July!

Congrats to Honey too!!! :happydance:


xxx


----------



## helen0381

Heres a few pics of our gorgeous boy!!

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/helen0381/jack.jpg

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/helen0381/jack2.jpg

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/helen0381/jack1.jpg

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv331/helen0381/jack3.jpg


xxxx


----------



## kiki

Congrats Helen! He is lovely.

Just about to add you!

xxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Can you please add my beautiful baby girl Cassidy Rose Jackson born 30-7-09 weighing 7lb 8oz after 11 hrs give or take labouring at home without realising it was actual labour and just over an additional 2 hours in the delivery suite! Can't wait to get home and upload my photos.... The irony of being kept awake all night by somebody elses baby whilst yours sleeps so sound lol!


----------



## kiki

Bekkiboo said:


> Can you please add my beautiful baby girl Cassidy Rose Jackson born 30-7-09 weighing 7lb 8oz after 11 hrs give or take labouring at home without realising it was actual labour and just over an additional 2 hours in the delivery suite! Can't wait to get home and upload my photos.... The irony of being kept awake all night by somebody elses baby whilst yours sleeps so sound lol!

Congrats hon!! Will update page 1.

xxx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps, elliebank has had katie :yipee: 

Katie Mai born 30th july 9:51pm weighing 7lb 9oz

congrats elliebank on her safe arrival x x


----------



## becstar

Congrats elliebank! was due the day after her - come on cub!!!


----------



## kiki

congratulations Elliebank! :happydance:


xxx


----------



## becstar

Congrats Bekkiboo and Helen, too!


----------



## KimE

Hi girls, just wanted to let you all know Poppy Leigh was born 30th July - 6lb 3oz (2860gms), we are so in love and think she's beautiful :cloud9:

Congratulations to all the July mums who have their babes and good luck to those still waiting. xx


----------



## wishingonastar

congrats ttcarmy brat :hugs:


----------



## wishingonastar

twiglets starting to pop :happydance: had a mission with hospital accepting her contractions cos they're idiots but things have progressed now and hopefully caitlyn will arrive today :happydance:


----------



## marie_g

Hi everyone,

I've had my baby boy - 3days late and a very long and hard labour - but totally worth it. Here's some pics of Jack

Hope everyones doing ok, hopefully get a chance to catch up soon.


https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/mariegoudie/Photo0488.jpg

https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t164/mariegoudie/Photo0491.jpg

M x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## wishingonastar

hey peeps got an update for you all...

elliebank remains in hospital as katie has jaundice but hopefully coming home today

AND......

twiglet had caitlyn rose at 10:32am today weighing 7lb 14oz


----------



## wishingonastar

oh AND elley has had her little boy, weighing 8lb 12oz


----------



## pimplebum

congrats to all the new mommies


----------



## maybethistime

Aw EB hope they tthem out soon is horrible when u have to stay in there, 

YAY for twig and elley well come to the world babies


----------



## Sakura

Just wanted to say my baby girl Sakura Charlotte was born July 28th 8lb 1 oz

Congrats to all the other July Mamas!!


----------



## Taranboo

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for ages... I have been busy being a mom!!!!:cloud9:

Haven't had chance to read up on all the updates since I last came on but have scrolled down the first page to see all you lovely new mommies having your babies... Congratulations to you all... I will have to have a look through soon though cause I just love seeing pictures of all your lovely newborns.

Csummu - I was back in hospital the day you gave birth... I had an infection so was admitted to get it checked out... if I would have known... I'd have come and met your LO and you could have met mine as I had to have her with me ( not that I'd ever let her out of my sight!!) cause I am BF. Anyway, congratulations hun...:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Love to you all....

Tara
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki

Yay! Congrats everyone who had just had their babies, especially Twiglet, well done honey!!!

Will update asap

xxx


----------



## tethgirl

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know that my little prince Constantine was born on 28th of August :)


----------



## Twiglet

Happy to introduce little Miss Caitlyn Rose. 

Most painful delivery possible, 4 days of contractions, had the drip to increase contractions which sent her into tachycardia, then had a failed ventous and ended up with forceps delivery with a cut and 2 tears...cant sit properly now =[ but she was wellwell worth it! =]

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/100_0540.jpg


----------



## becstar

tethgirl said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know that my little prince Constantine was born on 28th of August :)

You mean July? Congratulations!


----------



## maybethistime

Twiglet said:


> Happy to introduce little Miss Caitlyn Rose.
> 
> Most painful delivery possible, 4 days of contractions, had the drip to increase contractions which sent her into tachycardia, then had a failed ventous and ended up with forceps delivery with a cut and 2 tears...cant sit properly now =[ but she was wellwell worth it! =]
> 
> https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Twiglet1986/100_0540.jpg


beatiful hun congratulations xx


----------



## elley_baby248

Ben David Mitchell Born 1st August 2009. 

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs157.snc1/5860_135033106619_636796619_3736273_231295_n.jpg


----------



## maybethistime

oh elly he looks like ur profile picture :) lucky u ppl double look at aaliyah she looks nothing like me lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Finally had my baby girl!!! Robyn Summer Day was born 4th August 3:35pm, 7lb 12oz. :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations hun! =] what a lovely name!


----------



## Babydance

Hello all you Yummy Mummies,

Just reminding you's that this thread is here for us too :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/156696-july-mummies-3.html

xx


----------



## shinona

Hi! I haven't had a chance to get on til now but my yellow bump turned out to be blue (I just knew it!) and Baby Jamie was born at 0039hrs on 12 July - 11 days late!! :cloud9: It was a horrible birth towards the end and I ended up in theatre with an epidural, spinal block, episiotomy to have a foreceps delivery as my wee star was not so wee - 10lbs 14oz.

Here he is just after we came home:
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/ShonaL/Jamie.jpg


----------



## eeyore_fan

Hey girls just to let you know i had my Little Girl 
on the 13th of July at 00.08 Talia Lorraine weighing 7 pound 4oz 
after a 9 hour labor and 3rd degree tearing requiring an operation to fix she is an angel :cloud9:

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f12/shannon4290/Picture142-1.jpg


----------



## Lorien

After 24 hours induction, I was given a c-section as he just wasn't moving down... apparently at 10.5lbs, he just wasn't going to come out that way! 

Baby Jack (John Ryan Quattrocchi) arrived safe, healthy and huge at 10.22pm on August 6, 2009, weighing 10lb 8oz, 22.5" long. He's currently asleep on the part of my arms that isn't typing.


----------



## bjl1981

Only just got chance to post this, but I had my LO on Tuesday 4th August.

Josiah James, weighing 7lb 13oz.

Had to be induced due to high BP and then had a emergency section. I'll post my birth story shortly.
Birth story - https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...baby-josiah-james-born-4th-august-2009-a.html
 



Attached Files:







DSC04211.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## geogem

congrats to all the new mummies!! seems like an age ago I had my Blake!! he is now over a month old and weigh's 9lb 13 oz!!


----------



## JJF

I havn't posted any pics of my little Allie, sorry, but I'm just loving seeing all these pics of these gorgeous babies. Thanks to you all for sharing. Sounds like there's lots of not so great birth stories (mine included, ha) but some gorgeous babies.


----------



## geogem

JJF - I think I was the only one who had a positive birth story and had a dream labour and birth!! seem to have read loads with problems somewhere!!


----------



## JJF

My first two labors were dream stories and I expected this one to be much of the same, and would have been if I didn't have a bitchy nurse that thinks she gets to decide the birth plan instead of the mother. Oh well, its behind me and the painful memories dull each day but I still get pissy about it, you know. Most importantly though is I have a beautiful sweet very loved baby girl and so at the end of the day, thats all that matters! :)


----------



## JJF

I added a parenting journal today, not sure if anyone is interested in reading, hehe, but wanted to ask who else from our threads has one so I can follow them :)


----------



## Aidedhoney

I have a journal as well just hope i remember to update it.

Off to look at yours


----------

